# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #35



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The Pentagon has released "instructions" regarding the illegals being housed on military bases. The politicians, press and anyone else wishing to see the illegals will only be allowed to if they don't interview them or take any video or pictures. What is up with this? Are the conditions that bad?
> 
> The do-gooders only want the illegals to enter the country. They don't want to take responsibility for them. They are doing the same thing they accuse the pro lifers of doing.


Yes. I saw one picture that was so sad. There were toddlers just sitting on the floor. Just sitting there. Nothing to do. Toddlers. Poor little kiddos.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I think that was a big reason the Dems threw Hillary under the bus during the primary. There was no way she could match Palin in any way. They took a blind chance with Obama.


She was on Facebook this morning, talking again about impeachment. She said she'd be back on to continue pushing for it. The girl's got guts!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I would demand a refund for the membership. They could prorate it for time used. That would certainly get their goat.


Great idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've been told I should sit myself down & start writing
> "my" life story book - I've never just "done nothin'" - have always been on the go - even today. 10 years ago my DH & I completely drove around Australia & when we got home we did write our book about that adventure & published it - if I do say so myself ---- & I do say so - it's quite interesting. We have friends who were born & have lived in OZ their entire life & they've told us they never knew all these things about OZ - my DH was a history teacher - therefore - he was most interested in OZ history.
> 
> I had an aunt - my favorite Aunt Julie - she was truly a woman of the world - lived in many foreign countries 'cause her husband - Uncle Hammy was a mining engineer G.M. I was visiting her once in the Florida Keys - she'd received a postcard from her girlfriend - at that time they were both nearing 80 - Auntie told me her GF was also married to a mining engineer & before WWII they lived at a mine in the Philippines - were living there when WWII broke out & the Japs invaded the Philippines. She & her daughter managed to keep 1 step ahead of the Japs - lived out the war in the Philippine jungles with the natives - you may know the Japs captured many women & children - but this lady was able to keep from being captured. Can you imagine living like that for years with a young child? When the war ended she returned to the US - started telling her story to friends - they told her she MUST write her story - just go into her bedroom - shut the door & start writing - that's exactly whan she did - Auntie gave me the name of her friend & title of the book - Guerilla Wife & when I returned home I called my local library & they had the book after all those years. It was wonderful.


I've read your book - so much fun! Like being on the trip with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali, love them. Where do you find them?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/trey-gowdys-3-million-budget-expose-obama-benghazi/


Excellent.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny pics Gali. Did you see the one of Miley Cyrus with the white fur and nothing else but boots? :-o :?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In your face Costo http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story/d/story/walmart-investing-250b-in-american-jobs/21076/3OfFhGV_GUSfiIalpZPcMA


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And now let's get rid of the mean emails making fun of "Walmart shoppers." Since I'm one. I've never seen anyone at Walmart dressed like those people in the pix.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Great pix! :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my Dad's mom died Daddy was only 14 - 8th grade education. He was then on his own - worked on his uncle's farm 'till he was 16 - then in a hospital in Winnipeg - then lumberjacking - then railroad & eventually worked his way down from Canada to the US .His sister, my Aunt Julie was 8 - Aunt Inez was 6 & Aunt Tillie was 4. Grandpa couldn't take care of the little ones, so the girls went to live in a Catholic convent with the nuns. All 3 of them graduated from the 12th grade at the Catholic school. Julie said the nuns were very kind & good to the girls. In those days if you had a 12th grade education, you could teach school & that's what Aunt Julie did. She then married Hammy - he joined the Canadian Army during WWII & was at the invasion of Normandie June 6, 1944. She was a Rosie the Riveter in Toronto, Canada during the war. He returned - the war was over & they then lived in Canadian mining camps - then camps in So. America & eventually Indonesia. Julie knew many, many people & could commiserate with anyone - didn't matter who you were - what station you were in life - men who worked in the mines - female mining cooks - executives - their wives - presidents of countries - their wives - everyone was the same to Julie. She's the 1 I should be writing a story about - the most remarkable woman I've ever met - perhaps she being my Dad's sister had something to do with it - I don't know - but all 13 of my Dad's brothers & sisters- 14 kids total - were good, hard working people. In their DNA? Perhaps.


I think it might be in the DNA. So much we don't know yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And now let's get rid of the mean emails making fun of "Walmart shoppers." Since I'm one. I've never seen anyone at Walmart dressed like those people in the pix.


I said the same thing. BUT I saw a girl maybe 20 something a few weeks ago. She was with her mother. She had a nightie top with the bottoms to match. Very short with high heels. Her hair was dyed black and wore black glasses. A little on the heavy side. It took me back a little because why didn't her mother say I am not going with you with that you? :shock: Thin straps on the top like a camisole.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I said the same thing. BUT I saw a girl maybe 20 something a few weeks ago. She was with her mother. She had a nightie top with the bottoms to match. Very short with high heels. Her hair was dyed black and wore black glasses. A little on the heavy side. It took me back a little because why didn't her mother say I am not going with you with that you? :shock: Thin straps on the top like a camisole.


Egads! The people I've seen just seem like regular people - but maybe my standards aren't high enough. Just kidding - although I'm not known for my fashion taste. I'd love to have a makeover - haircut and please tell me what to wear that will look good on me. Maybe someday I'll do that - and get a massage while I'm at it!

While I was at my daughter's, she went out to buy some bras. She came home and said, "I'll admit it, I had a foot massage, too." She needed it - smart girl!

I can't imagine having one. For one thing, if they touched a certain part of my foot, I'd get a cramp! For another, if they touched ANY part of my foot, I'd jump up and run - too ticklish!!

I don't think I could get a massage. (I know that's a serious character defect, worthy of a shrink.) I don't even like to get my hair done! Too antsy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh man, that KPG is always causing trouble, even while on vacation. :XD: :XD: Send her the repair bill. :XD: :XD: :XD:


So far they haven't had any power outages in the Calgary & Foothills areas; maybe all that electro-magnetism stayed on your side of the border :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Egads! The people I've seen just seem like regular people - but maybe my standards aren't high enough. Just kidding - although I'm not known for my fashion taste. I'd love to have a makeover - haircut and please tell me what to wear that will look good on me. Maybe someday I'll do that - and get a massage while I'm at it!
> 
> While I was at my daughter's, she went out to buy some bras. She came home and said, "I'll admit it, I had a foot massage, too." She needed it - smart girl!
> 
> ...


I was given a massage for my birthday one time. I was horrified. :roll: I gave it back and told my friend to use it. I don't want a stranger touching me. My daughter and I got a birthday gift for a manicure. Both of us giggled the whole time . I would rather groom myself. I cut and color my own hair and do my own nails. I know I am silly but that is just me. If you have a character defect so do I , Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> 7 ways liberals are like bratty little kids
> By David Rufful on July 8, 2014 in News & Politics, Trending
> 
> Townhalls John Hawkins comprised a brilliant list showing 15 ways liberals are like bratty kids. Here are seven of the best:
> ...


Too funny


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I've been told I should sit myself down & start writing
> "my" life story book - I've never just "done nothin'" - have always been on the go - even today. 10 years ago my DH & I completely drove around Australia & when we got home we did write our book about that adventure & published it - if I do say so myself ---- & I do say so - it's quite interesting. We have friends who were born & have lived in OZ their entire life & they've told us they never knew all these things about OZ - my DH was a history teacher - therefore - he was most interested in OZ history.
> 
> I had an aunt - my favorite Aunt Julie - she was truly a woman of the world - lived in many foreign countries 'cause her husband - Uncle Hammy was a mining engineer G.M. I was visiting her once in the Florida Keys - she'd received a postcard from her girlfriend - at that time they were both nearing 80 - Auntie told me her GF was also married to a mining engineer & before WWII they lived at a mine in the Philippines - were living there when WWII broke out & the Japs invaded the Philippines. She & her daughter managed to keep 1 step ahead of the Japs - lived out the war in the Philippine jungles with the natives - you may know the Japs captured many women & children - but this lady was able to keep from being captured. Can you imagine living like that for years with a young child? When the war ended she returned to the US - started telling her story to friends - they told her she MUST write her story - just go into her bedroom - shut the door & start writing - that's exactly whan she did - Auntie gave me the name of her friend & title of the book - Guerilla Wife & when I returned home I called my local library & they had the book after all those years. It was wonderful.


She was sure a brave and resourceful woman


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Those were hilarious Gali; thanks for posting. Someone has a great eye to put those pics together.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny pics Gali. Did you see the one of Miley Cyrus with the white fur and nothing else but boots? :-o :?


That might be a good one to miss?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I said the same thing. BUT I saw a girl maybe 20 something a few weeks ago. She was with her mother. She had a nightie top with the bottoms to match. Very short with high heels. Her hair was dyed black and wore black glasses. A little on the heavy side. It took me back a little because why didn't her mother say I am not going with you with that you? :shock: Thin straps on the top like a camisole.


There are some very strangely dressed people (both sexes, young and old) in our downtown. A few of them seem unstable but most of them are very nice once I start talking to them. I do feel sorry for some of the young people with the really big piercings -- they might not like them that much when they're middle aged.

There's a young woman in Edmonton trying to get the Human Rights Tribunal to accept her case that body modification should be considered a form of discrimination. I don't think it will get too far, but it's such a waste for it to be considered at all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Egads! The people I've seen just seem like regular people - but maybe my standards aren't high enough. Just kidding - although I'm not known for my fashion taste. I'd love to have a makeover - haircut and please tell me what to wear that will look good on me. Maybe someday I'll do that - and get a massage while I'm at it!
> 
> While I was at my daughter's, she went out to buy some bras. She came home and said, "I'll admit it, I had a foot massage, too." She needed it - smart girl!
> 
> ...


DH gives wonderful foot and back massages but I'm not as comfortable with the idea of a stranger massaging me. My Mom has some arthritis in her feet and is having physio, massage and acupuncture therapy. It has really made a difference for her.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH used to take our girls to dinner one at a time. They still remember what they wore and what they ate! One was about 10 and the other just 4. It was so nice. They loved it. Our son was just about 14 - not too interested, so we let him "off the hook." Now I wish we hadn't!


My daughter & her son who is now 11 have date nights together - just the 2 of them. Gotta tell ya' I literally get goosebumps thinking about the GS & GD & what good parents my DD & SIL are. They have a happy, loving, fun filled home.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> My DH used to take our girls to dinner one at a time. They still remember what they wore and what they ate! One was about 10 and the other just 4. It was so nice. They loved it. Our son was just about 14 - not too interested, so we let him "off the hook." Now I wish we hadn't!


My 1st date with my Dad was 65 years ago & I still also vividly remember what I wore & the restaurant we ate at...& what I ate. And, my 1st circus was memorable also.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I've read your book - so much fun! Like being on the trip with you.


Thanks for the kind comments Bon. My DH & I really enjoyed writing our book. It was a 1st for us. Probably 75% him & 25% me. It was a collective effort. I did all the typing, proofing & worked with the publisher. I started a book a few years ago - kind-of half & half fiction & non. Basing it on my Aunt Julie's life & part on my DH's favorite aunt's life - she was also an awesome woman - a teacher & a Rosie the Riveter during WWII. I hate to think I won't write it. Reading these KP comments has kind-of spurred me on to get back with my writing.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> She was sure a brave and resourceful woman


During WWII, living in the jungle with guerrillas, keeping her child safe & evading capture by the Japs, guess she just did what she had to do to survive. I think any 1 of us would do the same under those dire circumstances.

My landlady in Los Angeles was captured by the Nazis during WWII - she was also a German - she, her mom & sister were put into a concentration camp. They did whatever necessary to survive & they did. I'm sure we'd do the same. Hope rings eternal.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That might be a good one to miss?


I agree. My eyes still hurt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So far they haven't had any power outages in the Calgary & Foothills areas; maybe all that electro-magnetism stayed on your side of the border :XD:


Anybody watching "Under the Dome?" It's really good - and they had a BIG problem with electromagnetism last week!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was given a massage for my birthday one time. I was horrified. :roll: I gave it back and told my friend to use it. I don't want a stranger touching me. My daughter and I got a birthday gift for a manicure. Both of us giggled the whole time . I would rather groom myself. I cut and color my own hair and do my own nails. I know I am silly but that is just me. If you have a character defect so do I , Bon.


Now I feel 100% better! No to the massage - too touchy-feely for me. I cut my own hair, too - and used to color it myself before I went au naturale. I think a manicure would actually hurt me. Ouch!!!! Pedicure - not in this lifetime. We can be defective characters together - and I think we already are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some very strangely dressed people (both sexes, young and old) in our downtown. A few of them seem unstable but most of them are very nice once I start talking to them. I do feel sorry for some of the young people with the really big piercings -- they might not like them that much when they're middle aged.
> 
> There's a young woman in Edmonton trying to get the Human Rights Tribunal to accept her case that body modification should be considered a form of discrimination. I don't think it will get too far, but it's such a waste for it to be considered at all.


 :roll:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH gives wonderful foot and back massages but I'm not as comfortable with the idea of a stranger massaging me. My Mom has some arthritis in her feet and is having physio, massage and acupuncture therapy. It has really made a difference for her.


Well, if they prescribed a massage, I'd do it - and probably love it. There's something called medical massage. Hmmm.... Sometimes when I'm achy, I think it would be nice - and if prescribed and done by a medically trained person, I could probably overcome my dread.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My daughter & her son who is now 11 have date nights together - just the 2 of them. Gotta tell ya' I literally get goosebumps thinking about the GS & GD & what good parents my DD & SIL are. They have a happy, loving, fun filled home.


I'm lucky that way, too. It makes me happy that all our children love kids as we do and really enjoy them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for the kind comments Bon. My DH & I really enjoyed writing our book. It was a 1st for us. Probably 75% him & 25% me. It was a collective effort. I did all the typing, proofing & worked with the publisher. I started a book a few years ago - kind-of half & half fiction & non. Basing it on my Aunt Julie's life & part on my DH's favorite aunt's life - she was also an awesome woman - a teacher & a Rosie the Riveter during WWII. I hate to think I won't write it. Reading these KP comments has kind-of spurred me on to get back with my writing.


I feel the same way. I love to write poetry, but it's hard to get started. I'm feeling the pull to do it more and more. I have quite a few - need to go through them, improve some and toss others, and start some new ones. Let's do it!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for the kind comments Bon. My DH & I really enjoyed writing our book. It was a 1st for us. Probably 75% him & 25% me. It was a collective effort. I did all the typing, proofing & worked with the publisher. I started a book a few years ago - kind-of half & half fiction & non. Basing it on my Aunt Julie's life & part on my DH's favorite aunt's life - she was also an awesome woman - a teacher & a Rosie the Riveter during WWII. I hate to think I won't write it. Reading these KP comments has kind-of spurred me on to get back with my writing.


You really should - your writing was very interesting. I haven't quite finished because I was out of town most of June. Since I was always with lots of kids, I didn't want to take any valuable books that could be damaged. I bought a paperback mystery for the trips.

It sounds like you have a very interesting character already. I find that people are so fascinating, especially from what I read on here. So many interesting experiences.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> During WWII, living in the jungle with guerrillas, keeping her child safe & evading capture by the Japs, guess she just did what she had to do to survive. I think any 1 of us would do the same under those dire circumstances.
> 
> My landlady in Los Angeles was captured by the Nazis during WWII - she was also a German - she, her mom & sister were put into a concentration camp. They did whatever necessary to survive & they did. I'm sure we'd do the same. Hope rings eternal.


I sometimes get a little scared thinking about how inhumane some people are - and how dangerous the world is becoming. They found the courage - I hope we could do the same.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way. I love to write poetry, but it's hard to get started. I'm feeling the pull to do it more and more. I have quite a few - need to go through them, improve some and toss others, and start some new ones. Let's do it!!


My DH is the poet in our family - me no. He's written some that surely tug at your heart. Would love to read some of yours Bon. My GD who just turned 8 seems to have the writing bug. Anxious to see if she continues with her thirst for writing. She's a hoot!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's after 11:00, friends. Getting late. I had a nice day. I have a friend who can't drive due to MS, so I drove her to the dentist, then we had lunch and went to see "America." Great movie. The beginning was VERY powerful. Knocked my socks off.

Tomorrow is the first day I'll be home and fairly rested. I hope t0 tackle the mess that my precious grandchildren made. It's so bad that I'll actually enjoy doing it! Crazy, huh? Hate massages, love cleaning up BIG messes? There's no hope for me.

Sleep well all of you. Dear Yarnie, hugs and prayers to you. I hope you're feeling better.

Good night sweet ladies and Karverr (where are you?).


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> It's after 11:00, friends. Getting late. I had a nice day. I have a friend who can't drive due to MS, so I drove her to the dentist, then we had lunch and went to see "America." Great movie. The beginning was VERY powerful. Knocked my socks off.
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day I'll be home and fairly rested. I hope t0 tackle the mess that my precious grandchildren made. It's so bad that I'll actually enjoy doing it! Crazy, huh? Hate massages, love cleaning up BIG messes? There's no hope for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah Karverr....Where are you?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Anybody watching "Under the Dome?" It's really good - and they had a BIG problem with electromagnetism last week!


I've never seen it, what's it about?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:



> I feel the same way. I love to write poetry, but it's hard to get started. I'm feeling the pull to do it more and more. I have quite a few - need to go through them, improve some and toss others, and start some new ones. Let's do it!!


Please share with your friends!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The difference between Democrats and Republicans in Hollywood


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Well, if they prescribed a massage, I'd do it - and probably love it. There's something called medical massage. Hmmm.... Sometimes when I'm achy, I think it would be nice - and if prescribed and done by a medically trained person, I could probably overcome my dread.


There are sports masseurs and physiotherapists who may have private practices where they would be available to the general public I'm sure.

I love being massaged on the face, décolletage, neck and shoulders. Haven't had these often at all however. My hairdresser gives the most amazing head massage during shampoo's, spends 3 minutes massaging!!! I nearly nod off to sleep. It's truly divine.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The difference between Democrats and Republicans in Hollywood


But WeeBee, is this a true representation? Or should I say a definitive representation?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> And now let's get rid of the mean emails making fun of "Walmart shoppers." Since I'm one. I've never seen anyone at Walmart dressed like those people in the pix.


I have. I sometimes go there for super sized bags of dog food, especially before a big snow storm.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen it, what's it about?


I love it. Have it on my DVD so I can do a marathon. To be honest, no one really knows why the dome is there. It reminds me of "Lost" with how weird it is, yet so believable.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've made a few afghans - all acrylic - and I just toss them in the washer and dryer. They come out feeling soft and looking nice.


This is so good to know. I am making a baby blanket with acrylic yarn and was worried that it would pill or fall apart. The yarn is Red Heart Baby Soft. Yellow. Should be done by Nov.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Now I feel 100% better! No to the massage - too touchy-feely for me. I cut my own hair, too - and used to color it myself before I went au naturale. I think a manicure would actually hurt me. Ouch!!!! Pedicure - not in this lifetime. We can be defective characters together - and I think we already are!


Massages and getting nails done is a big waste of money!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> When my Dad's mom died Daddy was only 14 - 8th grade education. He was then on his own - worked on his uncle's farm 'till he was 16 - then in a hospital in Winnipeg - then lumberjacking - then railroad & eventually worked his way down from Canada to the US .His sister, my Aunt Julie was 8 - Aunt Inez was 6 & Aunt Tillie was 4. Grandpa couldn't take care of the little ones, so the girls went to live in a Catholic convent with the nuns. All 3 of them graduated from the 12th grade at the Catholic school. Julie said the nuns were very kind & good to the girls. In those days if you had a 12th grade education, you could teach school & that's what Aunt Julie did. She then married Hammy - he joined the Canadian Army during WWII & was at the invasion of Normandie June 6, 1944. She was a Rosie the Riveter in Toronto, Canada during the war. He returned - the war was over & they then lived in Canadian mining camps - then camps in So. America & eventually Indonesia. Julie knew many, many people & could commiserate with anyone - didn't matter who you were - what station you were in life - men who worked in the mines - female mining cooks - executives - their wives - presidents of countries - their wives - everyone was the same to Julie. She's the 1 I should be writing a story about - the most remarkable woman I've ever met - perhaps she being my Dad's sister had something to do with it - I don't know - but all 13 of my Dad's brothers & sisters- 14 kids total - were good, hard working people. In their DNA? Perhaps.


You have good genes for sure! Thank you for this story. It is really something!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombat no more.

You have a right to your opinon. But when you post it on WOW you are giving those ladies more amon to go after Joey.

Joey started WOW as to bring up facts about abortion and what it really means to some on here.

We do not all believe in God, but we except that. We remain friends no matter what we belive. But we do not go over to WOW to put our opinions out there so as to allow the left to attack us.

Joey has been on KP longer then most of us. She has fought the good fight againstthose who do not understand how she feels. She post her facts and is attack time and time again.By your posting on WOW they use or will use it to get at her. They do not use facts but a few times. They use it to personal attck her. If one baby is save then I for one am very happy. 

Joey is a kind person and will not attack you. But every time you post over there,I for one wonder why you feel the need too. You can tell her how you feel through this site or PM's but do not like you posting on WOW. Those Ladies use it to go after Joey. 
Like I said Joey started that site to show her beliefs. Not the left who feel the need to take over any site they feel is not the way they want it. They have done it more then onces. 

Sorry but that is how I feel. I will not allow anyone to say Joey should not do it. It is her right to voice her opinion on a site she has started.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> But WeeBee, is this a true representation? Or should I say a definitive representation?


Good morning Wombie ♥
Yes I would say its pretty accurate. After all, some libs are good at preaching to others at how stupid the opposition are, yet hide their own inadequacies.
The only one I`m not too sure about is Russel Crowe. I know he was in Neighbours as a teen, and would`ve thought the producers and staff made sure he got an education while filming. Perhaps after he left Neighbours he decided to drop out....libs thinking they know best an` all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The difference between Democrats and Republicans in Hollywood


There are alot of drop outs. Nice there are so many repubs in Hollywood.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=789020171122310&set=vb.100000430035804&type=2&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> There are alot of drop outs. Nice there are so many repubs in Hollywood.


There are loads of Republicans in Hollywood..... Kelsey Grammer, Clint Eastwood, Scott Baio, Chuck Woolery, Stacey Dash, Denzel Washington to name a few.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There are loads of Republicans in Hollywood..... Kelsey Grammer, Clint Eastwood, Scott Baio, Chuck Woolery, Stacey Dash, Denzel Washington to name a few.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> There are loads of Republicans in Hollywood..... Kelsey Grammer, Clint Eastwood, Scott Baio, Chuck Woolery, Stacey Dash, Denzel Washington to name a few.


I don't like it when movie stars support Obama. Ugh.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Wouldn't a satin lovie tag be like the laudry direction tags that they love to play with?


They sell blankets with tags. I would call it an activity blanket. Usually, the blankets you buy are fleece or flannel (woven ), but I see no reason not to put them on a knitted blanket. Babies are tactile. They especially like satin since it is both shiny and slick. I will send you a picture of my blanket soon . Didn't get to Joann's yesterday. I cleaned house and began knitting a top down top for my great-niece (sister of the new baby). I was finally able to order some Bernat a Jacquard yarn from Joann's online. I ordered the Petunia color. I have three total to make (another great-niece and a friend 's grand daughter. So, once again, I have enough projects to keep me busy. So far today , I have made two loaves of zucchini-pineapple bread, and put basil on the dehydrator to dry. Now, I'm sitting and knitting for awhile. Then, I'll make a run to Joann's and stop at the grocery because I used most of my flour and cinnamon on the bread.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I love it. Have it on my DVD so I can do a marathon. To be honest, no one really knows why the dome is there. It reminds me of "Lost" with how weird it is, yet so believable.


Isn't Stephen King involved in some way?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=789020171122310&set=vb.100000430035804&type=2&theater


Loved them, thanks CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ChrisCrockerOFFICIAL/photos/a.455914924006.237994.248922394006/10152226636489007/?type=1&theater
We will have to remember this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for your support. But I must be getting to them or they wouldn't attack me. Some day, they just might realize that when they support abortion, they are condoning murder. I will continue and their attacks make me laugh at how closed their minds are.


Glad you are strong joeysomma. Stay that way! Don't let them get to you - you are far above them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


Very funny comparisons. I think Kanye is desperately trying to make us believe he has a brain. No matter where he wears it, I doubt it is legitimate.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://youngcons.com/another-lois-lerner-email-was-just-uncovered-and-its-a-bombshell/


Why don't they just throw her sorry a$$ in jail for a while? She won't last long before she starts singing. After Trey Gowdy is finished with the Benghazi fiasco, he can work his magic on the IRS. So many of them should be arrested for what they have done.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yarnlady, You ask where I got the pictures. I found them at totalylookslike.com 
When I need comic relief I find alot of them puts a smile on my face. Glad you enjoy them.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Why don't they just throw her sorry a$$ in jail for a while? She won't last long before she starts singing. After Trey Gowdy is finished with the Benghazi fiasco, he can work his magic on the IRS. So many of them should be arrested for what they have done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Makes sense


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Very funny comparisons. I think Kanye is desperately trying to make us believe he has a brain. No matter where he wears it, I doubt it is legitimate.


Jusy a bunch of circles and holes.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Need to start something for supper, not in the mood. missed to many posts to catch up, but will try later.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for your support. But I must be getting to them or they wouldn't attack me. Some day, they just might realize that when they support abortion, they are condoning murder. I will continue and their attacks make me laugh at how closed their minds are.


The only reason they post on the WOW thread is to attack and criticize you and other Republicans/Conservatives. They offer nothing else. They have 2 liberal threads that they started to have their "intelligent discussions", yet only post there to keep the thread from running its course. I guess their intelligent discussions can only keep a thread going for so long. Very few liberal women on KP cared enough to join them, so they are forced to find another "home" in order to interact with others. In a way it is a form of flattery. The libs just can't stay away from our Joey.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason they post on the WOW thread is to attack and criticize you and other Republicans/Conservatives. They offer nothing else. They have 2 liberal threads that they started to have their "intelligent discussions", yet only post there to keep the thread from running its course. I guess their intelligent discussions can only keep a thread going for so long. Very few liberal women on KP cared enough to join them, so they are forced to find another "home" in order to interact with others. In a way it is a form of flattery. The libs just can't stay away from our Joey.


You are right.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I don`t go anywhere else but here. I don`t think my blood pressure could take going to those other threads.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason they post on the WOW thread is to attack and criticize you and other Republicans/Conservatives. They offer nothing else. They have 2 liberal threads that they started to have their "intelligent discussions", yet only post there to keep the thread from running its course. I guess their intelligent discussions can only keep a thread going for so long. Very few liberal women on KP cared enough to join them, so they are forced to find another "home" in order to interact with others. In a way it is a form of flattery. The libs just can't stay away from our Joey.


Plus there only a few of them. The rest are their other heads pretending to be many. :shock: :roll: :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t go anywhere else but here. I don`t think my blood pressure could take going to those other threads.


Good idea. Only hate and lies there.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t go anywhere else but here. I don`t think my blood pressure could take going to those other threads.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen it, what's it about?


It's taken from a Stephen King book of the same title. King got the series started, and this season (2nd) he wrote the script for the first show. You could tell he'd written it.

People in a small town suddenly find that a clear dome has come over their town like a bowl turned upside down. Can't get in or out. Mysterious things happen as the characters try to find out what the dome is and how to get rid of it. Very colorful characters and a fast-moving story. If you like that sort of thing. I do.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The difference between Democrats and Republicans in Hollywood


Interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Please share with your friends!


Maybe some day. I have a ways to go yet before I share.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/588290071279960/?type=1&theater This is me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's taken from a Stephen King book of the same title. King got the series started, and this season (2nd) he wrote the script for the first show. You could tell he'd written it.
> 
> People in a small town suddenly find that a clear dome has come over their town like a bowl turned upside down. Can't get in or out. Mysterious things happen as the characters try to find out what the dome is and how to get rid of it. Very colorful characters and a fast-moving story. If you like that sort of thing. I do.


Sounds like an old Twlight Zone.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I love it. Have it on my DVD so I can do a marathon. To be honest, no one really knows why the dome is there. It reminds me of "Lost" with how weird it is, yet so believable.


Yes - I agree - so real and yet so unreal. Did you read the book? It started out like the book, but they said it wouldn't follow it exactly. And it doesn't. The book was great except for one thing which I won't tell - don't want to give anything away. It's also very real. I think that's one of Stephen King's many attributes - he makes the impossible seem like it's happening right next-door.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wombat no more.
> 
> You have a right to your opinon. But when you post it on WOW you are giving those ladies more amon to go after Joey.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think she started it as the REAL war on women - unborn baby girls. Did I get that right?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=789020171122310&set=vb.100000430035804&type=2&theater


That was very entertaining. I love the raccoon washing the kitten. Sweet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Isn't Stephen King involved in some way?


Yes. The story is based on his book "Under the Dome." It's a looong book - great reading. He said the show would not be exactly the same as the book. Some of the characters are the same.

If you watch closely, you'll see Stephen King for about 15 seconds in the first show.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad you are strong joeysomma. Stay that way! Don't let them get to you - you are far above them.


I agree - Joey is strong. They can really hurt your feelings over there - or make you mad as a hornet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Why don't they just throw her sorry a$$ in jail for a while? She won't last long before she starts singing. After Trey Gowdy is finished with the Benghazi fiasco, he can work his magic on the IRS. So many of them should be arrested for what they have done.


I agree. I hope they are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe we need a smile or two.


Mission accomplished - these are cute!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Makes sense


Darn good point!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I agree - Joey is strong. They can really hurt your feelings over there - or make you mad as a hornet.


Bon,

You say it right. They are brutal people and are so incredibly hurtful. Or they can make you angry. I won't go to that site!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wombat no more.
> 
> You have a right to your opinon. But when you post it on WOW you are giving those ladies more amon to go after Joey.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie, I hope you're well and that your Dad is comfortable.

As for creating difficulty for Joey on WOW, she pretty much does that for herself every day and to her credit, she does not seem adversely affected by it. I have never seen Joey behave in any other way other than polite.

I'm not saying Joey shouldn't post on WOW, but I think that she has made her position on abortion abundantly clear as have the others for many months now and the debate (for want of a better word) continues to be negative and derogatory. Nothing changes.

The WOW thread is one that I read on a regular basis and my responses to Joey were made due to my feeling frustrated. It seems to me that the topic has, by far, run it's course. You imply that I have an agenda because I posted on the WOW thread. I do not.

The assumed 'rule' to not post on WOW so as not to allow them to "attack" doesn't seem to apply to everyone on this thread and nor should it. We're grown women and men who are perfectly capable of deciding where and why we post where we do.

My posts on WOW will probably have absolutely no impact in changing the course of discussion but I followed my compulsion to comment as I have a right to do.

What would be good is, that the course of discussion on WOW changes from 'abortion - right or wrong' to 'how can abortion be minimised.' The Roe v Wade law is here to stay so look at ways to responsibly reduce abortion's incidence.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The war is on the women who have been told lies about abortion, such as it is a blob of cells, it does not feel pain, you will feel free, etc. Then it is paid for in their baby's blood and sometimes theirs. What they are not told is that every abortion will leave one person dead and one injured for life.


Even better explanation. So true. How cruel to talk a woman into giving up one of life's greatest joys - the love of a child. Even unplanned children are usually accepted into the family with joy. ANd the regret and guilt can stay with a woman for a lifetime, along with the grief and longing. Very sad all around.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Even better explanation. So true. How cruel to talk a woman into losing one of life's greatest joys - the love of a child. Even unplanned children are usually accepted into the family with joy.


Again, I've previously said - that baby who wasn't aborted & the birth mother can't keep will most likely be adopted & loved & loved & loved by adoptive parents who will thank the birth mother every day of their lives for the gift from God she's given them. Never think for a moment that child isn't going to be loved eternally. I'd hope the birth mother could know in her heart what a gift she's given & know the adoptive parents will, in turn, love her, bless her & pray for every day of their lives. She'll never be forgotten nor alone in the eyes of God.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Yarnie, I hope you're well and that your Dad is comfortable.
> 
> As for creating difficulty for Joey on WOW, she pretty much does that for herself every day and to her credit, she does not seem adversely affected by it. I have never seen Joey behave in any other way other than polite.
> 
> ...


I did as you do for a while. I just had to try to explain my position, trying - in vain - to convince others. Sometimes the responses got too mean - ridiculing others and making outrageous comments. It made me mad and mean - bad for the blood pressure, too - so I don't participate in that one.

Joeysomma is strong in her belief. I felt I should stand up for those who can't defend themselves, and she seems to feel the same way. I'm glad she's trying because I support her cause.

I got into a very civil discussion about abortion on another forum with someone. I could only conclude that some day science will give us enough information that we will probably come to agreement. Until then, we can only follow our consciences and do the best we can.

I feel the same way about the gay situation. I don't know enough yet to understand what makes a person gay. I have read facts that the brain is involved. To me, it's an open question. Someday we'll probably know enough about it to make a decision on it.

There's so much we don't know about life and the universe. We think we have it all figured out, but it's all theory and faith. Even science is based on faith in the laws of science - because they aren't really laws but theories.

Now I'm dizzy from thinking about all this! :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ChrisCrockerOFFICIAL/photos/a.455914924006.237994.248922394006/10152226636489007/?type=1&theater
> We will have to remember this.


When it's a clear night, the full moon is reflected in the lake behind the house. I never get tired of watching it - it's so very beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie for your support. But I must be getting to them or they wouldn't attack me. Some day, they just might realize that when they support abortion, they are condoning murder. I will continue and their attacks make me laugh at how closed their minds are.


We never know when a word or picture makes an impact on someone. As you said, it's a blessing if even 1 woman continues with her pregnancy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Maybe we need a smile or two.


loved the "some assembly required" - thanks Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The only reason they post on the WOW thread is to attack and criticize you and other Republicans/Conservatives. They offer nothing else. They have 2 liberal threads that they started to have their "intelligent discussions", yet only post there to keep the thread from running its course. I guess their intelligent discussions can only keep a thread going for so long. Very few liberal women on KP cared enough to join them, so they are forced to find another "home" in order to interact with others. In a way it is a form of flattery. The libs just can't stay away from our Joey.


You've got them pegged Solo.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I did as you do for a while. I just had to try to explain my position, trying - in vain - to convince others. Sometimes the responses got too mean - ridiculing others and making outrageous comments. It made me mad and mean - bad for the blood pressure, too - so I don't participate in that one.
> 
> Joeysomma is strong in her belief. I felt I should stand up for those who can't defend themselves, and she seems to feel the same way. I'm glad she's trying because I support her cause.
> 
> ...


Now that's not your blood pressure making you dizzy is it Bon? 

I'm not choosing to _participate_ in the WOW thread - I'm sure you are familiar with how that worked out for me. I posted a response because I felt an overwhelming sense of frustration. It's one thing to feel strongly about an issue (and I applaud anyone who speaks out), but when that conviction brings about negative and derogatory comments for months on end, surely a line needs to be drawn. What is the reason for perpetuating such negativity?

You said it yourself when you stated "I just had to try to explain my position, trying - in vain - to convince others." You got to the point where you realized that it was fruitless to continue your objective and you withdrew. I just don't understand why Joey persists with what has become a forum for unbridled hostility.

I think abortion is sad certainly but I also think a law was put in place for a very good reason, namely to the avoidance of the loss of many, many more lives which would occur if abortion was illegal.

The thing is, there is a law in place which has made abortion legal (with strict parameters) and to me, that is the only absolute I see not changing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> It's taken from a Stephen King book of the same title. King got the series started, and this season (2nd) he wrote the script for the first show. You could tell he'd written it.
> 
> People in a small town suddenly find that a clear dome has come over their town like a bowl turned upside down. Can't get in or out. Mysterious things happen as the characters try to find out what the dome is and how to get rid of it. Very colorful characters and a fast-moving story. If you like that sort of thing. I do.


Sounds like a good story line, I'll try to check out the first couple of episodes. I used to read a lot of Stephan King (enjoyed Firestarter, It, The Stand, Salem's Lot) but then it seemed that he moved more towards formula writing geared to TV or movies. I then started reading Dean Koontz.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Now that's not your blood pressure making you dizzy is it Bon?
> 
> I'm not choosing to _participate_ in the WOW thread - I'm sure you are familiar with how that worked out for me. I posted a response because I felt an overwhelming sense of frustration. It's one thing to feel strongly about an issue (and I applaud anyone who speaks out), but when that conviction brings about negative and derogatory comments for months on end, surely a line needs to be drawn. What is the reason for perpetuating such negativity?
> 
> ...


No, not my blood pressure. I t was the theory - faith - theory circle that did it!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> No, not my blood pressure. I t was the theory - faith - theory circle that did it!


 :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good story line, I'll try to check out the first couple of episodes. I used to read a lot of Stephan King (enjoyed Firestarter, It, The Stand, Salem's Lot) but then it seemed that he moved more towards formula writing geared to TV or movies. I then started reading Dean Koontz.


Oh, WCK - I used to read both Koontz and King. Liked both. I especially like King because of the way he sometimes addresses his readers and also because of a book he wrote about writing. He started out with a typewriter held on his knees in a little room or closet (can't remember). He wrote all the time. He said if you write enough, eventually something good will come out. He sure managed to make that come true!

After a while, his books became too familiar in tone, so I stopped for a while.

I'd love to meet him. I love the way he puts kids in his stories, and some of his work - like the Shawshank Redemption - is just beautiful. His description in one book of the smell of crayons was probably the clincher for me. I've always loved the smell of crayons, and he knew just what I meant!

He and Koontz can really be scary.

Have you ever read Lisa Gardner? I'm reading her latest now. She's this cute girl who says she grew up in a regular house with a normal family and doesn't know where she gets her ideas about murder and mayhem. I love her books - always very interesting. One was about children who were hospitalized with emotional problems. She researched it. I used to work with kids like that, and it was very interesting. One of the characters in the book I'm reading is a person who cannot feel pain. Just getting into it, but I'm hooked already. You might really enjoy her books.

Long post again - sorry - too wordy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Yarnie, I hope you're well and that your Dad is comfortable.
> 
> As for creating difficulty for Joey on WOW, she pretty much does that for herself every day and to her credit, she does not seem adversely affected by it. I have never seen Joey behave in any other way other than polite.
> 
> ...


Wombat, I responded to your posts on WOW but don't know if you saw them. What made me uncomfortable about your posts is that they seemed to challenge Joey's motivation rather than the abortion debate.

July 6 --
Wombatnomore wrote:
Joey, I think you are very intelligent and I applaud you for your voracious stance against abortion. However, your persistence in publishing these articles (which provokes such negative feedback) makes me wonder whether you are practicing a designed campaign (not too dissimilar) to Amway, to procure more followers?

Why else would you do this? It doesn't make sense. You have behaved this way on this thread countless times and ALWAYS you receive the same negative responses. And those responses have never swayed you. You can't be that black and white surely? Why are you so intent on beating a dead horse?

I know you started this thread and that was your prerogative but it's turned into a bitter slinging match which, if I am wrong please let me know, seems to feed your soul! You have plat-formed yourself as a deeply religious person and yet you are allowing your perceived 'sinners' on this thread to "feed your soul." That's how I see it anyway.

I think what you're doing is embarrassing for you, however, if that "feeds your soul" who am I to argue?

My reply:
I disagree with the assumptions you've made Wombat. Joey started this thread to present a pro-life pov; other posters have taken it in many different directions, which is their prerogative. But rather than questioning the motivation of those who took the thread off topic, you have put a dark interpretation on Joey's efforts to put it back on topic. You have also chosen to overlook the many personal attacks on Joey and her motivations.

When someone sincerely believes that a moral injustice is taking place, they will continue to work towards resolving it. Many things have been legal in the past, but when enough people became aware of the injustice, laws were changed. Joey and other pro-life advocates are working to increase the awareness of the human cost of abortion, thereby decreasing the number of abortions.

From what I've heard and read, there are very few people who feel comfortable with the extreme end of either side of the abortion debate. There are times when very difficult medical options need to be considered. But there are also times when the choice comes down to anxiety, fear, gender, inconvenience - all of which can be supported without the death of a child.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Wombat, I responded to your posts on WOW but don't know if you saw them. What made me uncomfortable about your posts is that they seemed to challenge Joey's motivation rather than the abortion debate.
> 
> July 6 --
> Wombatnomore wrote:
> ...


Well said, WCK. Sometimes we feel an obligation to at least take a stand, even if it's unpopular, against something we believe is totally wrong.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This was today's post and my reply:

Wombatnomore wrote:
No one Joey. Roe v Wade is the law. If you want to personify G-d as 'the law' He has spoken. 

Have you ever considered that G-d influenced the decision in Roe v Wade?

I'm not a religious person but I do believe that things happen for a reason. A court of law made a decision to allow abortions (with strict criteria - that has to be said) for a reason or reasons. We human beings are complex creatures and cannot be held hostage to any particular belief systems (and if their is a G-d, he made us complex). Attempts to do so result in total anarchy or war. Look at what is happening b/w Israel and Hamas right now.

To all the D&P's, I am not siding with anyone, I'm expressing MY opinion. Don't punish me for that.

My reply:
Of course you're entitled to express your opinion. In my experience, people on the right (including D&P) are much more likely to support the freedom to express opinions -- even those they strongly disagree with and aggressively refute. It is the left that has the tendency to limit debate by claiming racism, sexism, and all the other ism's.

That said, I responded to your previous post (a few days ago) questioning Joey's motivations and I question why you feel it is inappropriate for Joey to post on the subject this thread was created for. It certainly comes across as personal criticisms of Joey and not as a discussion of the abortion issue. 

There have already been a range of opinions on the abortion issue expressed by D&P, just as there has been on religion and even on cream cheese. This view of rigid conformity of D&P members is just another illusion put forward to limit true debate - which members of the left have told me on more than 1 occasion isn't really the intention of these threads.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wombat, I responded to your posts on WOW but don't know if you saw them. What made me uncomfortable about your posts is that they seemed to challenge Joey's motivation rather than the abortion debate.
> 
> July 6 --
> Wombatnomore wrote:
> ...


Hi WCK,

I'm not trying to darken anyone or anything. I don't think that Joey is advocating to reduce the incidence of abortion either as you have said. Joey's stance is that abortion should never be an option. Period.

In my experience, the extreme of either side of an argument or debate has never promised or delivered a reasonable outcome. This is why we have legal systems; to ensure reasonable outcomes to extremely difficult issues. And a law has been enacted on the issue of abortion which I consider to be reasonable. My own personal view of course. I'd like to put forward what I think is a most unreasonable outcome of an extreme point of view and that is the brutal practice of honour killings. I started a thread on that subject and it quickly faded into oblivion.

I do take exception to the vague assumption that I am trying to discredit Joey and that I'm in cahoots with those on WOW in that vein. I most certainly do not have that agenda.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi Yarnie, I hope you're well and that your Dad is comfortable.
> 
> As for creating difficulty for Joey on WOW, she pretty much does that for herself every day and to her credit, she does not seem adversely affected by it. I have never seen Joey behave in any other way other than polite.
> 
> ...


No I did not mean to make you feel that I think you have an agenda. I meant please do not post about Joey and what she is doing that she should give it up. That if you feel strongly about it share it with her over here, or pm her. They then use it as a way to get at Joey. They will sweet talk you up and agree with you in order to bring what Joey is saying down. As you may have notice after you post they praise you and then say we will shun you over here for it. That is what I am trying to say. Then they go after Joey. I know Joey is strong but I know just like all of us you can only take so much. Joey has a certain place in my heart as do all on here. I just don't want her to be hurt. Believe me she is human and she does get hurt just like we all do. I just don't want them to have any more reason to attack her. 
I know its the law, but that does not make the law right. There are plenty of laws in this world that are wrong. More then plenty. If Joey stands up for what she feels and saves just one soul. That is all that matters to her, and I am very proud of her for not giving up. It's not easy when you stand up for your belief's as Joey has done. 
I do not and I mean it do not fault you for your opinion. I realize you do not understand where Joey is coming from. It's just that you have posted it twice that she should stop. Sometimes it only takes one person who will not give up to change the world. Joey to me is that one person. So please understand why I am saying what I am saying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorry WCk did not see your post, and posted. 

Home for a day then off to see my dad again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, WCK - I used to read both Koontz and King. Liked both. I especially like King because of the way he sometimes addresses his readers and also because of a book he wrote about writing. He started out with a typewriter held on his knees in a little room or closet (can't remember). He wrote all the time. He said if you write enough, eventually something good will come out. He sure managed to make that come true!
> 
> After a while, his books became too familiar in tone, so I stopped for a while.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Bonnie - I'll check Lisa Gardner out. You're right about King and Koontz. My favourite Koontz books were Twilight Eyes, Lightning and Strangers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Sorry WCk did not see your post, and posted.
> 
> Home for a day then off to see my dad again.


Hi Yarnie, I hope you're feeling better today. Hope you and your Dad have a good visit and that he's comfortable.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the tip Bonnie - I'll check Lisa Gardner out. You're right about King and Koontz. My favourite Koontz books were Twilight Eyes, Lightning and Strangers.


Koontz is so good and scary too. I got my DIL started on reading his books. That is only after I read just one book.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> No I did not mean to make you feel that I think you have an agenda. I meant please do not post about Joey and what she is doing that she should give it up. That if you feel strongly about it share it with her over here, or pm her. They then use it as a way to get at Joey. They will sweet talk you up and agree with you in order to bring what Joey is saying down. As you may have notice after you post they praise you and then say we will shun you over here for it. That is what I am trying to say. Then they go after Joey. I know Joey is strong but I know just like all of us you can only take so much. Joey has a certain place in my heart as do all on here. I just don't want her to be hurt. Believe me she is human and she does get hurt just like we all do. I just don't want them to have any more reason to attack her.
> I know its the law, but that does not make the law right. There are plenty of laws in this world that are wrong. More then plenty. If Joey stands up for what she feels and saves just one soul. That is all that matters to her, and I am very proud of her for not giving up. It's not easy when you stand up for your belief's as Joey has done.
> I do not and I mean it do not fault you for your opinion. I realize you do not understand where Joey is coming from. It's just that you have posted it twice that she should stop. Sometimes it only takes one person who will not give up to change the world. Joey to me is that one person. So please understand why I am saying what I am saying.


Hi Yarnie,

I accept your point of view but it doesn't mean that I can't take a stand in stating that the WOW thread is a negative and hostile environment which is being perpetuated by Joey's persistence in posting her articles. I don't see the point, especially now after months and months of the same thing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, I hope you're feeling better today. Hope you and your Dad have a good visit and that he's comfortable.


Oh thank you for the hug from pooh, and you.

Dad is in his last part of life on this earth. His speech is getting worst. Poor brother turn to me today and said I can't understand what he is saying please come over here and tell me what he is saying. So I did, and told him I loved him, and dad said to me I care your love in my heart. Bawled like a baby as did my brother. Then being the Dad he is he look at me and said you and your brother go home now I am tried. I look at him and said Daddy you know I take after you and am very stubborn. You can not make us both leave either brother stays or I stay. No his reply I am tired you both go home. I replied no I will not go home. If I were you Daddy I would chose brother as he is the quite one in the family and then you can sleep. If I stay you know I am the mouthie one, but will let you sleep. Brother was staying the night and leave late tomorrow he has a 5 hour drive to get home. I only have 3 hour. So brother stayed I came home . Tomorrow brother heads home and I am up there Sat. and Sunday.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the tip Bonnie - I'll check Lisa Gardner out. You're right about King and Koontz. My favourite Koontz books were Twilight Eyes, Lightning and Strangers.


I can't remember, I read them a while ago. One had creatures coming out of the street. Very creepy. Since I can't remember, I guess I can start at the beginning again!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie, I hope you're feeling better today. Hope you and your Dad have a good visit and that he's comfortable.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Koontz is so good and scary too. I got my DIL started on reading his books. That is only after I read just one book.


He's written a lot of books, too - a lot to look forward to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY-k2hnIE7E


yes that is where we all will be soon CB.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> He's written a lot of books, too - a lot to look forward to.


I know Bon I love how he twist things and u think you know what will happen next but it doesn't.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY-k2hnIE7E


I've always loved Amy Grant!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't you love a good book? I can't sleep or do anything if I am reading. Yarnie I have tried to read Killing Jesus but fall asleep . I noticed O'Reilly made a mistake. He said Jesus was 36 when he died. He was 33. Do you remember who is next on the list to send to? I will rush it up next week after my grands go home. Thank you .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't you love a good book? I can't sleep or do anything if I am reading. Yarnie I have tried to read Killing Jesus but fall asleep . I noticed O'Reilly made a mistake. He said Jesus was 36 when he died. He was 33. Do you remember who is next on the list to send to? I will rush it up next week after my grands go home. Thank you . I love my heart. I look at it all the time. It is so special with the pearl in it.


Yes - and who is next for the Gutfeld book? I think it's Jokim?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thank you for the hug from pooh, and you.
> 
> Dad is in his last part of life on this earth. His speech is getting worst. Poor brother turn to me today and said I can't understand what he is saying please come over here and tell me what he is saying. So I did, and told him I loved him, and dad said to me I care your love in my heart. Bawled like a baby as did my brother. Then being the Dad he is he look at me and said you and your brother go home now I am tried. I look at him and said Daddy you know I take after you and am very stubborn. You can not make us both leave either brother stays or I stay. No his reply I am tired you both go home. I replied no I will not go home. If I were you Daddy I would chose brother as he is the quite one in the family and then you can sleep. If I stay you know I am the mouthie one, but will let you sleep. Brother was staying the night and leave late tomorrow he has a 5 hour drive to get home. I only have 3 hour. So brother stayed I came home . Tomorrow brother heads home and I am up there Sat. and Sunday.


I bet you make your Dad laugh Yarnie, even if it's only on the inside because of his weakness. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've always loved Amy Grant!


Me too. When God was making Himself real to me He used her songs. My sil and myself were listening to her during that time in the 80's. My daughter when she was a teenager looked just like Amy Grant.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another one.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY-k2hnIE7E


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to bed long day hope to get somethings done and get some sleep tomorrow.

everyone good night


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Off to bed long day hope to get somethings done and get some sleep tomorrow.
> 
> everyone good night


Night Yarnie. Love you. Sweet peaceful dreams.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night everyone. Sleep well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night everyone. Sleep well.


Night WCK. Love you too. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We lost an aunt tonight. She had a heart attack. On Dh's Dad's side of the family. She has 2 sons. Pray for them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lost an aunt tonight. She had a heart attack. On Dh's Dad's side of the family. She has 2 sons. Pray for them.


I am so sorry for your family's loss. Will keep her in my (and positive others) prayers this morning


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, WCK - I used to read both Koontz and King. Liked both. I especially like King because of the way he sometimes addresses his readers and also because of a book he wrote about writing. He started out with a typewriter held on his knees in a little room or closet (can't remember). He wrote all the time. He said if you write enough, eventually something good will come out. He sure managed to make that come true!
> 
> After a while, his books became too familiar in tone, so I stopped for a while.
> 
> ...


I don't normally read Koontz, but I did read his book "Intensity". It was so good. I was the person in the story and my heart pounded through the whole book. I hope you read it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lost an aunt tonight. She had a heart attack. On Dh's Dad's side of the family. She has 2 sons. Pray for them.


I am so sorry, CB. I will pray for your family.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't normally read Koontz, but I did read his book "Intensity". It was so good. I was the person in the story and my heart pounded through the whole book. I hope you read it.


I think I did. As I recall, a friend recommended it. Wasn't it different from the usual - heartwarming rather than scary - or am I thinking of "Velocity?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It's morning - I hope you get that sleep you need, Yarnie.

Have a good day everyone. After another busy week, I'm off to lunch with a friend. Calories, calories - a love/hate relationship!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I did. As I recall, a friend recommended it. Wasn't it different from the usual - heartwarming rather than scary - or am I thinking of "Velocity?"


It wasn't heartwarming. It was terrifying! You must be thinking of "Velocity".


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning All!

My company is still here but I have a little time to try to read through the threads this morning.

CB...sorry about losing your aunt...I'm sending prayers for all the family.

Yarnie...I hope you're well-rested and that you have a really good visit with your dad.

WCK...did you have to bail out KPG yet or vice versa? I know that you two were bound to get into some kind of trouble!

Georgie...I love love love your dad! What a great guy and I love reading all your stories about him.

Wombat...Of course you can post to WoW, you can post anywhere you want. However, since Joey started the thread for a particular reason, I think that she continues posting to it for the very same reason. She's inspired and consistent and I applaud her for her determination! Bravo Joey!

Stephen King...the only book of his I ever liked was "The Stand". Mostly he just gives me the creepin' willies!

I'm reading backwards through the threads and will catch up with the rest of you eventually.

May you all have a blessed day!

&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB am praying for the family. 

Up to early keep thinking of things that have to be done now and after Dad leaves me. 
He told me most of the things he wants given or done after he leaves this earth. But not all of them.

Have to talk to brother about some of those things he did not mention. (Dad) 

Want most of them to go to either assited living or care home. TV's ect. Want computer as the neighbor computer greek can remove all personal information. Then will find it a new home. 
To much on mind right now. So much to get done here. I hate house work right now. (ha Ha)

As Gerslay has said have a day with many blessing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It wasn't heartwarming. It was terrifying! You must be thinking of "Velocity".


I just looked up the summary of Intensity. Yes! I remember that one! Sitting on the edge of your seat the whole time.

I checked on Velocity, too - it wasn't that one either. I'll have to find out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> My company is still here but I have a little time to try to read through the threads this morning.
> 
> ...


Wow - you took care of everything in that one post!

Have a great visit!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB am praying for the family.
> 
> Up to early keep thinking of things that have to be done now and after Dad leaves me.
> He told me most of the things he wants given or done after he leaves this earth. But not all of them.
> ...


Yarnie, my heart is with you at this trying time.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lost an aunt tonight. She had a heart attack. On Dh's Dad's side of the family. She has 2 sons. Pray for them.


I'm sorry for your loss of a dear aunt. Will keep her and you in my prayers. ♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We lost an aunt tonight. She had a heart attack. On Dh's Dad's side of the family. She has 2 sons. Pray for them.


So sorry to hear that CB; prayers offered.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - and who is next for the Gutfeld book? I think it's Jokim?


I think I am next for the Gutfeld book. I did send you my address. Did you get it, Bonnie? I will resend it.
:lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I think I did. As I recall, a friend recommended it. Wasn't it different from the usual - heartwarming rather than scary - or am I thinking of "Velocity?"


Both Intensity and Velocity were scary. I must have missed the heartwarming story - I don't think I read one that wasn't scary. Most of his stories have a wonderful dog in them too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think I am next for the Gutfeld book. I did send you my address. Did you get it, Bonnie? I will resend it.
> :lol:


I have it! Thanks, Jokim. I'll get it to you in the next couple of days. I hope you enjoy it!

I'm sorry about that. I should have checked to see if I already had it. I seem to be doing everything in a rush. I've been overbooked for so long that I even try to hurry up and go to sleep! :roll: Not good. In fact, I found myself getting that antsy-hurry-up feeling this morning, and then I realized - no reason! Just going to lunch with a good friend - so I'm trying to get into carefree-not a worry in the world mode.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Both Intensity and Velocity were scary. I must have missed the heartwarming story - I don't think I read one that wasn't scary. Most of his stories have a wonderful dog in them too.


Dean Koontz had a wonderful dog - a golden retriever. Apparently he has a blog in which he talks for the dog. The dog has died. I got the idea that he and his wife loved their pet very much.

I'll have to ask my friend if she remembers the title. There are ways to figure it out, but I'm going to lunch in a few minutes. Decompressing - phew! I feel better already.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> My company is still here but I have a little time to try to read through the threads this morning.
> 
> ...


I have 1 more week to save up for bail money! We meet up with KPG and her DH next Fri. In the meantime, I'm sure they're having a wonderful time in Calgary and the Rockies.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

To CB and Yarnie, you're both in my prayers today. Sorry about your aunt, CB. I hope you have a good day at home, Yarnie.

In fact, I hope you ALL have a good day. And somebody please find Karverr. I know he's hiding out there somewhere.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB am praying for the family.
> 
> Up to early keep thinking of things that have to be done now and after Dad leaves me.
> He told me most of the things he wants given or done after he leaves this earth. But not all of them.
> ...


Hugs for you and your Dad Yarnie. Even though it hurts, there is a blessing in being able to share this time with him.

I pretty much hate housework every day. Maybe Bonnie and Gali will come to our houses when they're done with CB's :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have 1 more week to save up for bail money! We meet up with KPG and her DH next Fri. In the meantime, I'm sure they're having a wonderful time in Calgary and the Rockies.


Just don't forget your rubber boots and gloves. ZZZZit! :XD: 
Thanks for the prayers for the family everyone. It was a shock about Dh's aunt but she didn't linger. Her oldest son made it home in time to tell her good bye. God is Good all the time. Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs for you and your Dad Yarnie. Even though it hurts, there is a blessing in being able to share this time with him.
> 
> I pretty much hate housework every day. Maybe Bonnie and Gali will come to our houses when they're done with CB's :lol:


I have been waiting for them to arrive. Getting pretty deep here. But will be deeper after my daughter and family are here this weekend. Bon I am hiding the Lego's. :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Nice to see you Jokim. How is your summer so far?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I have it! Thanks, Jokim. I'll get it to you in the next couple of days. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I'm sorry about that. I should have checked to see if I already had it. I seem to be doing everything in a rush. I've been overbooked for so long that I even try to hurry up and go to sleep! :roll: Not good. In fact, I found myself getting that antsy-hurry-up feeling this morning, and then I realized - no reason! Just going to lunch with a good friend - so I'm trying to get into carefree-not a worry in the world mode.


Take it easy and have a fun day Bonnie! Lunch with a good friend sounds perfect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs for you and your Dad Yarnie. Even though it hurts, there is a blessing in being able to share this time with him.
> 
> I pretty much hate housework every day. Maybe Bonnie and Gali will come to our houses when they're done with CB's :lol:


So sorry - I also loathe housework. I only like washing dishes and clearing out clutter. I really am not good at maintenance, and I don't like dirt. I don't like it, and I don't like to get rid of it. Sort of puts me in a pickle!

But I would love to come over for coffee sometime!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Good quote.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=831817146830461&set=a.369461463066034.92483.324577877554393&type=1&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good quote.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=831817146830461&set=a.369461463066034.92483.324577877554393&type=1&theater


I love this! Thousands of small choices adding up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> To CB and Yarnie, you're both in my prayers today. Sorry about your aunt, CB. I hope you have a good day at home, Yarnie.
> 
> In fact, I hope you ALL have a good day. And somebody please find Karverr. I know he's hiding out there somewhere.


The last time he posted he said his birds were selling so well he was working hard to keep up with the demand. Good news for karverr but it means we don't get his stories for a while.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just don't forget your rubber boots and gloves. ZZZZit! :XD:
> Thanks for the prayers for the family everyone. It was a shock about Dh's aunt but she didn't linger. Her oldest son made it home in time to tell her good bye. God is Good all the time. Amen


It would be worth it just to see the look on her face :lol: And then she would have to explain to her DH why her crazy friend is wearing rubber boots in the middle of summer :XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just looked up the summary of Intensity. Yes! I remember that one! Sitting on the edge of your seat the whole time.
> 
> I checked on Velocity, too - it wasn't that one either. I'll have to find out.


Wasn't it something! I was so scared.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have been waiting for them to arrive. Getting pretty deep here. But will be deeper after my daughter and family are here this weekend. Bon I am hiding the Lego's. :wink:


Great weekend ahead for you CB. Is this the return trip from their holiday?

Busy weekend for me too. Our downtown summer festival starts today and goes til Sun. And one of our nephews is coming on Sun too - a couple of his friends picked the Island as a destination wedding and then he'll spend a couple of days with us. It's his 25th birthday on Sun and I promised SIL to have a cake for him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So sorry - I also loathe housework. I only like washing dishes and clearing out clutter. I really am not good at maintenance, and I don't like dirt. I don't like it, and I don't like to get rid of it. Sort of puts me in a pickle!
> 
> But I would love to come over for coffee sometime!


Perfect! We'll sit on the deck and look out at the pasture and the lake and ignore the inside of the house.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good quote.
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=831817146830461&set=a.369461463066034.92483.324577877554393&type=1&theater


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It would be worth it just to see the look on her face :lol: And then she would have to explain to her DH why her crazy friend is wearing rubber boots in the middle of summer :XD:


Also take a glass ball. She will be rolling on the ground laughing. She would know for sure why you had the boots on. Ahaaha! Y'all are going to have so much fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great weekend ahead for you CB. Is this the return trip from their holiday?
> 
> Busy weekend for me too. Our downtown summer festival starts today and goes til Sun. And one of our nephews is coming on Sun too - a couple of his friends picked the Island as a destination wedding and then he'll spend a couple of days with us. It's his 25th birthday on Sun and I promised SIL to have a cake for him.


Yes it is their return stop from Florida to home. We will celebrate Dh's birthday again for them. Just a couple of days.
Your festival sounds great. You are going to be very busy the next few days. What kind of cake are you making him?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it is their return stop from Florida to home. We will celebrate Dh's birthday again for them. Just a couple of days.
> Your festival sounds great. You are going to be very busy the next few days. What kind of cake are you making him?


I'm going to follow Yarnie's directions for the perfect cake - go to the bakery and buy and cake and put it in the fridge for after dinner :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to follow Yarnie's directions for the perfect cake - go to the bakery and buy and cake and put it in the fridge for after dinner :XD:


I like that recipe!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have it! Thanks, Jokim. I'll get it to you in the next couple of days. I hope you enjoy it!
> 
> I'm sorry about that. I should have checked to see if I already had it. I seem to be doing everything in a rush. I've been overbooked for so long that I even try to hurry up and go to sleep! :roll: Not good. In fact, I found myself getting that antsy-hurry-up feeling this morning, and then I realized - no reason! Just going to lunch with a good friend - so I'm trying to get into carefree-not a worry in the world mode.


Welcome to my world, Bonnie! ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you Jokim. How is your summer so far?


Hi Kitty,
Thanks for asking. Summer has been rainy and very busy so far. I can't use the comp. but once a week, so I'm kinda lost without my KP Family, but I'll be back soon.♥♥♥


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't barge in here and make a lot of unwelcome posts. I don't even read this topic very often, but, of all people, I seem to be the only one who consistently remembers that joeysomma started WOW and why she started it. I'm not sure how many times I've copied and pasted her original post that started WOW when a bunch of people gang up on her.

I don't like the way joeysomma approaches the discussion about abortion but I do know she has every right to say what she feels is most important in the way she thinks is the best. I wish more people who post on WOW would remember its origin.


theyarnlady said:


> Wombat no more.
> 
> You have a right to your opinon. But when you post it on WOW you are giving those ladies more amon to go after Joey.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you Jokim. How is your summer so far?


Here are some of the few 'stars' in my pathetically 'star-less' (this year) rose garden. Perhaps more will appear when the heat turns down. :?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some of the few 'stars' in my pathetically 'star-less' (this year) rose garden. Perhaps more will appear when the heat turns down. :?


Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I feel the same way about the gay situation. I don't know enough yet to understand what makes a person gay. I have read facts that the brain is involved. To me, it's an open question. Someday we'll probably know enough about it to make a decision on it.


This statement is really scary to me. Most GLTG people are wonderful people. To want to understand what makes a person gay is saying, to me, that one wants to fix the person. They don't need to be fixed, they just need to be allowed to be who they are and live their lives the way straight people are allowed to do. If it's in their brains, science will demand to operate or make a pill that will eliminate the gay tumor, virus, bacteria, etc. Why not just accept them for who they are and not be frightened of them because they are a little different.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi WCK,
> 
> I'm not trying to darken anyone or anything. I don't think that Joey is advocating to reduce the incidence of abortion either as you have said. Joey's stance is that abortion should never be an option. Period.
> 
> ...


Wombie, at this point in time I think the left is attacking Joey because it fills a void for them. They are all free to leave the thread and stay on their liberal threads, but do not. Whenever Joey posts an article, they all come out in force and attack. It's not about abortion, I don't think the lefties really care about abortion. It's about the one against the many. It's about trying to take Joey down and getting her to leave KP. One less Republican/Conservative is always a good thing. The one thing they didn't count on is that Joey is strong and will fight back and defend what she feels strongly about. It's been one round after another and Joey is still standing and standing STRONG. I equate this to Joey being Israel and the lefties being Hamas. Hamas will lose. That my opinion of what is going on.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


What are you feeding the Blue Angel clematis? It is so abundant, so lovely! All the rest are too, but that one is really producing!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I think I am next for the Gutfeld book. I did send you my address. Did you get it, Bonnie? I will resend it.
> :lol:


I'd love to read the Gutfeld book too...can I get added to the list? Pretty please???


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim...you have a wonderful gift with growing beautiful flowers that I would love to have.
Those flowers are absolutely gorgeous. The blue star clematis is just stunning.
Next spring I am going to buy a new trellis and buy some clematis plants. My last trellis (with a beautiful gate) smashed to pieces about 5 years ago when a tree fell on it. You`ve given me the courage to want to try again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nice to see you Jokim. How is your summer so far?


yes Jokim how is your summer going?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to follow Yarnie's directions for the perfect cake - go to the bakery and buy and cake and put it in the fridge for after dinner :XD:


That is a good plan no messing with bowls no clean up. Out to the table in nothing flat . Plus it's good. Just throw on some candles well maybe put candles on. But don't over do. Friend of mine put so many candles on my birthday cake no room to cut it. It was not funny at all. Well it was a bit funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


Beautiful Jokim, put my weed garden to shame. :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombie, at this point in time I think the left is attacking Joey because it fills a void for them. They are all free to leave the thread and stay on their liberal threads, but do not. Whenever Joey posts an article, they all come out in force and attack. It's not about abortion, I don't think the lefties really care about abortion. It's about the one against the many. It's about trying to take Joey down and getting her to leave KP. One less Republican/Conservative is always a good thing. The one thing they didn't count on is that Joey is strong and will fight back and defend what she feels strongly about. It's been one round after another and Joey is still standing and standing STRONG. I equate this to Joey being Israel and the lefties being Hamas. Hamas will lose. That my opinion of what is going on.


You stated it better then I did or could.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'd love to read the Gutfeld book too...can I get added to the list? Pretty please???


Why sure you can don't know who is next after Jokim, but sure who ever get it will send on to you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What are you feeding the Blue Angel clematis? It is so abundant, so lovely! All the rest are too, but that one is really producing!
> 
> :thumbup:


Hey my weeds are producing more than abundantly and no one is doing the wow over mine.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The last time he posted he said his birds were selling so well he was working hard to keep up with the demand. Good news for karverr but it means we don't get his stories for a while.


Oh, that explains it. Yes, good for him!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great weekend ahead for you CB. Is this the return trip from their holiday?
> 
> Busy weekend for me too. Our downtown summer festival starts today and goes til Sun. And one of our nephews is coming on Sun too - a couple of his friends picked the Island as a destination wedding and then he'll spend a couple of days with us. It's his 25th birthday on Sun and I promised SIL to have a cake for him.


Sounds like fun for WCK and CB! Smart move hiding the Legos!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perfect! We'll sit on the deck and look out at the pasture and the lake and ignore the inside of the house.


Bliss!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm going to follow Yarnie's directions for the perfect cake - go to the bakery and buy and cake and put it in the fridge for after dinner :XD:


Ah - are we pros on here? Yes, we are!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some of the few 'stars' in my pathetically 'star-less' (this year) rose garden. Perhaps more will appear when the heat turns down. :?


Beautiful! I can almost smell the roses! The clematis is gorgeous. We have one that blooms in august, but it's not doing so well this summer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


Beauties!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> This statement is really scary to me. Most GLTG people are wonderful people. To want to understand what makes a person gay is saying, to me, that one wants to fix the person. They don't need to be fixed, they just need to be allowed to be who they are and live their lives the way straight people are allowed to do. If it's in their brains, science will demand to operate or make a pill that will eliminate the gay tumor, virus, bacteria, etc. Why not just accept them for who they are and not be frightened of them because they are a little different.


Solo, I'm sorry. If it scares you, then I gave the wrong impression. I was trying to say that I support gays and don't think we should condemn them. Period. I believe that we will learn more about sexual preferences - both straight and gay - as time goes on. It's not my place to judge, and I choose not to do that. I have known some gay people, and we got along just fine.

If it sounded like I wanted to "fix" gay people, it was just my clumsy writing. I certainly didn't mean to imply that. I try not to tell others how to live their lives. I have some strong opinions, just as we all do, but I do not condemn gays.

I've never discussed it with a gay person, but I would think that gays find a straight relationship as unnatural for them as straights do about having a gay relationship. I do not believe that gay people - or straight people - deliberately choose their sexual orientation. I believe there is a reason that we are attracted to some people and not to others, and I think it lies in the brain. I don't really think it can be changed. If it could, I think it would be extremely difficult.

I believe that God loves gay people as much as he loves straight people, and that we should all follow our consciences. I would never intentionally hurt a person's feelings or ridicule or condemn for any reason.

I hope this makes sense, Solo, and I hope you aren't upset with me any more.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


Gorgeous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Everything is going wrong in this house. My car breaks down, my washer breaks down... That's two out of three. What next???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everything is going wrong in this house. My car breaks down, my washer breaks down... That's two out of three. What next???


Oh no! You sound like my house. We had a limb catch on fire last night from leading on the electric pole. :shock: Maybe you can stop with 2.
What was wrong with your car. Did they find the problem?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Here are some of the few 'stars' in my pathetically 'star-less' (this year) rose garden. Perhaps more will appear when the heat turns down. :?


Your flowers are BEAUTIFUL! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Try again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You sound like my house. We had a limb catch on fire last night from leading on the electric pole. :shock: Maybe you can stop with 2.
> What was wrong with your car. Did they find the problem?


I was at a gas station to fill up. When I finished and got into the car the key went all around and would not come out. Had to be towed. When I called my husband, he said, "Why did you stop for gas?" I said, "Does that matter right now!!!. So the guy who fixed the car said that bolts/nuts/whatever broke loose in the key thing.

You can see I don't know much.

I want to say that I do not like to depend on husband helping me. One day, coming out of the grocery store - at winter time with snow/slush, I saw my keys in slow motion go down the sewer that was next to my car. The city had to go down (up to the guy's waist) and get keys out. I never called him. This time I did. I never, ever park next to a sewer!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=850222001659056&set=vb.100000137937590&type=2&theater We sing this at our church.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Everything is going wrong in this house. My car breaks down, my washer breaks down... That's two out of three. What next???


Strike a match, blow it out, then snap the match in half. and toss it over your shoulder. Hopefully that will be the end of your bad luck Lucy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=850222001659056&set=vb.100000137937590&type=2&theater We sing this at our church.
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Strike a match, blow it out, then snap the match in half. and toss it over your shoulder. Hopefully that will be the end of your bad luck Lucy.


Ok. If you say it works, it works...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Strike a match, blow it out, then snap the match in half. and toss it over your shoulder. Hopefully that will be the end of your bad luck Lucy.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Recently I made sure I had my keys in my hand before I locked the car door. Keys in hand, push the lock, close door, look at hand, wrong keys. Car keys in car. Post Office Box key in hand. Thank goodness the key fob had broken and I had left it at home. DIL brought it to me so I could unlock door. I do have an auto club, but the card for that was locked in car. I have a wonderful DIL.


Yes, you have a wonderful DIL!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Earlier when hubby came home from work, I went out to help bring the groceries inside.
There were a few bags, so I picked up the lightest bags first (hoping hubby had gotten the heaviest ones lol). By the time I went back down the steps, brought up 3 more bags, went back up the front porch steps... my little kitten Ronnie had shredded half a roll of paper towels!! The little stinker!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was at a gas station to fill up. When I finished and got into the car the key went all around and would not come out. Had to be towed. When I called my husband, he said, "Why did you stop for gas?" I said, "Does that matter right now!!!. So the guy who fixed the car said that bolts/nuts/whatever broke loose in the key thing.
> 
> You can see I don't know much.
> 
> I want to say that I do not like to depend on husband helping me. One day, coming out of the grocery store - at winter time with snow/slush, I saw my keys in slow motion go down the sewer that was next to my car. The city had to go down (up to the guy's waist) and get keys out. I never called him. This time I did. I never, ever park next to a sewer!


I don't blame you for not parking your car beside the sewer. 
:XD:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier when hubby came home from work, I went out to help bring the groceries inside.
> There were a few bags, so I picked up the lightest bags first (hoping hubby had gotten the heaviest ones lol). By the time I went back down the steps, brought up 3 more bags, went back up the front porch steps... my little kitten Ronnie had shredded half a roll of paper towels!! The little stinker!!!


Oh, no! So sorry!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't blame you for not parking your car beside the sewer.
> :XD:


 :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here`s a pic I took on our property just now of the moon above the trees. Isn`t it gorgeous.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, no! So sorry!


It made me laugh out loud because Ronnie was caught red handed. When I laughed, he ran up to me rubbing himself against my legs knowing he got away with it!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic I took on our property just now of the moon above the trees. Isn`t it gorgeous.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It made me laugh out loud because Ronnie was caught red handed. When I laughed, he ran up to me rubbing himself against my legs knowing he got away with it!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/10/megyn-kelly-calls-out-pelosis-sexist-comments-against-supreme-court-justices


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Everything is going wrong in this house. My car breaks down, my washer breaks down... That's two out of three. What next???


Do you remember the old song, "Momma said there'd be days like this?" I think you're having some of those. Been there - not fun. I hope they're both running soon.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You sound like my house. We had a limb catch on fire last night from leading on the electric pole. :shock: Maybe you can stop with 2.
> What was wrong with your car. Did they find the problem?


Oh, no, CB! After the shocking pool incident, now this? I hope you and Lucklucy can BOTH stop at 2.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I was at a gas station to fill up. When I finished and got into the car the key went all around and would not come out. Had to be towed. When I called my husband, he said, "Why did you stop for gas?" I said, "Does that matter right now!!!. So the guy who fixed the car said that bolts/nuts/whatever broke loose in the key thing.
> 
> You can see I don't know much.
> 
> I want to say that I do not like to depend on husband helping me. One day, coming out of the grocery store - at winter time with snow/slush, I saw my keys in slow motion go down the sewer that was next to my car. The city had to go down (up to the guy's waist) and get keys out. I never called him. This time I did. I never, ever park next to a sewer!


In slow motion - I know just what you mean. Awful!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Recently I made sure I had my keys in my hand before I locked the car door. Keys in hand, push the lock, close door, look at hand, wrong keys. Car keys in car. Post Office Box key in hand. Thank goodness the key fob had broken and I had left it at home. DIL brought it to me so I could unlock door. I do have an auto club, but the card for that was locked in car. I have a wonderful DIL.


We've done it. In fact, we've both done it with the car running! Once we were on vacation we stopped for a leisurely breakfast, came back to the car, DH said, "Where are the keys?" In the car, which was running. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad I didn't do it!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier when hubby came home from work, I went out to help bring the groceries inside.
> There were a few bags, so I picked up the lightest bags first (hoping hubby had gotten the heaviest ones lol). By the time I went back down the steps, brought up 3 more bags, went back up the front porch steps... my little kitten Ronnie had shredded half a roll of paper towels!! The little stinker!!!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic I took on our property just now of the moon above the trees. Isn`t it gorgeous.


Beautiful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/10/megyn-kelly-calls-out-pelosis-sexist-comments-against-supreme-court-justices


Go, Megyn!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I was glad my DIL was able to bring key fob. Husband was not home. I don't think he knew.


After our two experiences, we started carrying a spare key with us. I keep it in my purse because I never get out of the car without my purse. Since then, we have a car that locks only with the key, so we are protected from ourselves! :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


Your roses and clematis are gorgeous Jokim. I love your trellises for the clematis, gives them support and very attractive.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just ran across this quote from C.S. Lewis, author of The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe:

You dont have a soul. You are a soul. You have a body.

Read more: http://www.whatchristianswanttoknow.com/22-awesome-c-s-lewis-quotes/#ixzz37Dk0zHDj


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> This statement is really scary to me. Most GLTG people are wonderful people. To want to understand what makes a person gay is saying, to me, that one wants to fix the person. They don't need to be fixed, they just need to be allowed to be who they are and live their lives the way straight people are allowed to do. If it's in their brains, science will demand to operate or make a pill that will eliminate the gay tumor, virus, bacteria, etc. Why not just accept them for who they are and not be frightened of them because they are a little different.


I've known a number of gay people as casual acquaintances or co-workers over the years but have only one very close friend who is gay. We got to know each other when we worked on the same project almost 20 years ago. I agree with you that most gays are very nice people who just want to live their lives.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombie, at this point in time I think the left is attacking Joey because it fills a void for them. They are all free to leave the thread and stay on their liberal threads, but do not. Whenever Joey posts an article, they all come out in force and attack. It's not about abortion, I don't think the lefties really care about abortion. It's about the one against the many. It's about trying to take Joey down and getting her to leave KP. One less Republican/Conservative is always a good thing. The one thing they didn't count on is that Joey is strong and will fight back and defend what she feels strongly about. It's been one round after another and Joey is still standing and standing STRONG. I equate this to Joey being Israel and the lefties being Hamas. Hamas will lose. That my opinion of what is going on.


That's a very good analogy Solo. Joey is very strong to keep the thread on topic. I haven't even been able to keep up with reading it on a regular basis.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just ran across this quote from C.S. Lewis, author of The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe:
> 
> You dont have a soul. You are a soul. You have a body.
> 
> Read more: http://www.whatchristianswanttoknow.com/22-awesome-c-s-lewis-quotes/#ixzz37Dk0zHDj


This one made me shiver.
To enter heaven is to become more human than you ever succeeded in being on earth; to enter hell, is to be banished from humanity. C.S. Lewis


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just saw the super moon Wendy. Beautiful from the country. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is a good plan no messing with bowls no clean up. Out to the table in nothing flat . Plus it's good. Just throw on some candles well maybe put candles on. But don't over do. Friend of mine put so many candles on my birthday cake no room to cut it. It was not funny at all. Well it was a bit funny.


I bet everyone else thought it was funny. Were you able to blow them all out to get your wish? I was thinking of getting a number 25 candle to make it easy for him (for me actually). He's a good kid, hard to believe he's going to be 25, it just doesn't seem that long ago that he was this very busy little boy on the tractor with his dad or working with the cows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh no! You sound like my house. We had a limb catch on fire last night from leading on the electric pole. :shock: Maybe you can stop with 2.
> What was wrong with your car. Did they find the problem?


You're starting to worry me CB. Did you catch the ZZZZZZZZt bug from KPG? That's a lot of electrical problems coming up for you all of a sudden. I might have to send you my rubber boots.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're starting to worry me CB. Did you catch the ZZZZZZZZt bug from KPG? That's a lot of electrical problems coming up for you all of a sudden. I might have to send you my rubber boots.


I know I told you KPG hexed me with the power. :?: It must still be her vibes. :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Recently I made sure I had my keys in my hand before I locked the car door. Keys in hand, push the lock, close door, look at hand, wrong keys. Car keys in car. Post Office Box key in hand. Thank goodness the key fob had broken and I had left it at home. DIL brought it to me so I could unlock door. I do have an auto club, but the card for that was locked in car. I have a wonderful DIL.


I once locked my purse in the trunk forgetting that my key ring was still in the purse. I had to call DH to bring the spare keys


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier when hubby came home from work, I went out to help bring the groceries inside.
> There were a few bags, so I picked up the lightest bags first (hoping hubby had gotten the heaviest ones lol). By the time I went back down the steps, brought up 3 more bags, went back up the front porch steps... my little kitten Ronnie had shredded half a roll of paper towels!! The little stinker!!!


Well he has to give those little claws a work out :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here`s a pic I took on our property just now of the moon above the trees. Isn`t it gorgeous.


beautiful pic Wendy. It's not dark enough to see the moon here yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This one made me shiver.
> To enter heaven is to become more human than you ever succeeded in being on earth; to enter hell, is to be banished from humanity. C.S. Lewis


Me, too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> After our two experiences, we started carrying a spare key with us. I keep it in my purse because I never get out of the car without my purse. Since then, we have a car that locks only with the key, so we are protected from ourselves! :lol:


Our car now has a number pad that can lock/unlock the door but I usually use the key fob. The last time I wanted to use the keypad I had a hard time remembering what the code was. Lucky it doesn't shut down after 3 wrong attempts.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just ran across this quote from C.S. Lewis, author of The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe:
> 
> You dont have a soul. You are a soul. You have a body.
> 
> Read more: http://www.whatchristianswanttoknow.com/22-awesome-c-s-lewis-quotes/#ixzz37Dk0zHDj


Very good quote Bonnie. I enjoyed reading Lewis too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've known a number of gay people as casual acquaintances or co-workers over the years but have only one very close friend who is gay. We got to know each other when we worked on the same project almost 20 years ago. I agree with you that most gays are very nice people who just want to live their lives.


I agree. I had a wonderful room mother when I was teaching. She was so nice and so good to the kids and just happened to be gay.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombie, at this point in time I think the left is attacking Joey because it fills a void for them. They are all free to leave the thread and stay on their liberal threads, but do not. Whenever Joey posts an article, they all come out in force and attack. It's not about abortion, I don't think the lefties really care about abortion. It's about the one against the many. It's about trying to take Joey down and getting her to leave KP. One less Republican/Conservative is always a good thing. The one thing they didn't count on is that Joey is strong and will fight back and defend what she feels strongly about. It's been one round after another and Joey is still standing and standing STRONG. I equate this to Joey being Israel and the lefties being Hamas. Hamas will lose. That my opinion of what is going on.


Solow,

You've kind of made my point.

While Joey continues to post about abortion on the WOW thread, the hostile environment there and the ire between those who camp on that thread and those who camp on this thread will continue to fester.

You say that it's not about abortion anymore, and that it's about opportunities for the 'left' to gang up on one Conservative to force her off KP. Well that blows!

And most here seemingly support Joey's continued fight? Fight for what? It it's not about abortion, then you're supporting her to fight for her survival on KP? I don't know what to make of that.

Well, if you're all comfortable with contributing to the seething sludge that is the WOW thread, so be it. I'm just not interested anymore. It's puerile, childish and so very tragic.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/first-the-blood-moon-now-the-supermoon/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Wombie, at this point in time I think the left is attacking Joey because it fills a void for them. They are all free to leave the thread and stay on their liberal threads, but do not. Whenever Joey posts an article, they all come out in force and attack. It's not about abortion, I don't think the lefties really care about abortion. It's about the one against the many. It's about trying to take Joey down and getting her to leave KP. One less Republican/Conservative is always a good thing. The one thing they didn't count on is that Joey is strong and will fight back and defend what she feels strongly about. It's been one round after another and Joey is still standing and standing STRONG. I equate this to Joey being Israel and the lefties being Hamas. Hamas will lose. That my opinion of what is going on.


I forgot to add. The situation between Israel and Hamas?
A far worthier issue for examination, contemplation and discussion than the ongoing abortion bashing by Joey, the 'left' and others, merely to keep the ugliness alive on the WOW thread.

What's that saying about idle minds...?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombat,

The hostile environment between WOW and D&P exists outside of the abortion issue. Please observe that page after page after page...post after post after post...the LOLLs discuss and denigrate D&P not only by individual user, by specific post, by religious bias, by political differences, but also by and about the Denim gang in general. You will not find Denim discussing the LOLLs to such an extent. It is very obvious who is obsessed with whom!

I totally disagree with your claim that continuing to post to WOW is '...so very tragic'. The real tragedy is 57 MILLION abortions in the U.S. since Roe V. Wade and 1.3 BILLION abortions worldwide since 1980.

Here is the abortion clock: http://www.numberofabortions.com/

Another point is that we should not be having this discussion on Denim but on WOW which is why Joey started it in the first place. Look to the liberals who bash the pro-life position and pro-life posters for making that so difficult. Thankfully, Joey and a few others are willing to withstand the onslaught of abuse!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I forgot to add. The situation between Israel and Hamas?
> A far worthier issue for examination, contemplation and discussion than the ongoing abortion bashing by Joey, the 'left' and others, merely to keep the ugliness alive on the WOW thread.
> 
> What's that saying about idle minds...?


I found WOW to be toxic - not good for your health, mental or physical. An interesting debate is one thing; fighting to the death with people you don't really know is another. It brought out the worst in me, so I left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too. 
Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too.
> Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


Sometimes it's just too much, and you have to stop and rest for a while. You're making a good decision. You have a lot on your shoulders, Yarnie. I hope you can rest and will feel better soon.
Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I found WOW to be toxic - not good for your health, mental or physical. An interesting debate is one thing; fighting to the death with people you don't really know is another. It brought out the worst in me, so I left.


What you say is true. The behave a lot like hyenas, lurking in the background until they are all together and then go for the kill. Then you have those that must be living in a situation that only allows them a few minutes to be on the internet. Why else would we be subjected to page after page of the same person posting? The only people they have tolerance for are people that agree with them.

Sunny outside, so going outside to work in the flowerbeds.

ttfn


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh just had one more email to read and it contained an interview with Bishop Elizondo about the USCCB"s (United States Council of Catholic Bishops) programs to help migration. I found this statement very sad, troubling but proof of Obama's hatred for Catholics.




In 2011, the Obama administration did not approve new federal grants for the USCCBs top-rated program that assisted trafficking victims, because the program did not include abortion and contraceptive services. Has the USCCB program found other ways to offer help and raise awareness?


Can you believe that Obama stop the funding of human trafficking programs because the Catholic Bishops would not help women with abortions and contraception? (I know a real shocker stance for the Church) How many women and children were sold into slavery and not helped by the Church to its best ability because Obama is so pro abortion and anti Catholic? Talk about a War on Women. The Left decries the Supreme Court's ruling by a bunch of men regarding Hobby Lobby, but where is their outrage against the defunding of a program to help save women from slavery by a group of men? Classic liberal bias and hypocrisy.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thankfully, Joey and a few others are willing to withstand the onslaught of abuse!


The subject of abortion, according to Solow, is not what the 'left' are all about over on WOW; they're about the opportunity which presents itself day after day after day to rid themselves of a Conservative, namely Joey.

So, you give me a mature and reasoned response as to why it is advantageous to the people on this thread for Joey, and "a few others [who] are willing to withstand the onslaught of abuse." Please?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too.
> Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


Very good advice from the social worker Yarnie, you need to look after yourself. Take time to rest and do whatever you want to relax. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> What you say is true. The behave a lot like hyenas, lurking in the background until they are all together and then go for the kill. *Then you have those that must be living in a situation that only allows them a few minutes to be on the internet.*


What does that comment in bold mean?

Yes, Bon is absolutely right. So why does Joey persist with this tirade of hers and others here feel compelled, like Joey, to inflame the situation by diving in and out with negative comments? And don't tell me about the territorial rights of Joey.

What would happen if everyone here refrained from any participation on the WOW, LLOL, POV threads? Or is that just too much maturity to hope for?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I found WOW to be toxic - not good for your health, mental or physical. An interesting debate is one thing; fighting to the death with people you don't really know is another. It brought out the worst in me, so I left.


Bon, I felt the same way. Very, very toxic to my health - mental and physical. I could never live the life they lead. Must have been abused sometime down the road.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too.
> Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


Yarnlady, yes - take care of yourself! Rest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What you say is true. The behave a lot like hyenas, lurking in the background until they are all together and then go for the kill. Then you have those that must be living in a situation that only allows them a few minutes to be on the internet. Why else would we be subjected to page after page of the same person posting? The only people they have tolerance for are people that agree with them.
> 
> Sunny outside, so going outside to work in the flowerbeds.
> 
> ttfn


You make it sound so nice - "working in the flowerbeds."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh just had one more email to read and it contained an interview with Bishop Elizondo about the USCCB"s (United States Council of Catholic Bishops) programs to help migration. I found this statement very sad, troubling but proof of Obama's hatred for Catholics.
> 
> In 2011, the Obama administration did not approve new federal grants for the USCCBs top-rated program that assisted trafficking victims, because the program did not include abortion and contraceptive services. Has the USCCB program found other ways to offer help and raise awareness?
> 
> Can you believe that Obama stop the funding of human trafficking programs because the Catholic Bishops would not help women with abortions and contraception? (I know a real shocker stance for the Church) How many women and children were sold into slavery and not helped by the Church to its best ability because Obama is so pro abortion and anti Catholic? Talk about a War on Women. The Left decries the Supreme Court's ruling by a bunch of men regarding Hobby Lobby, but where is their outrage against the defunding of a program to help save women from slavery by a group of men? Classic liberal bias and hypocrisy.


There's no end to the outrageous things this quasi-president has done.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very good advice from the social worker Yarnie, you need to look after yourself. Take time to rest and do whatever you want to relax. Prayers for you and your family.


Love the kitty picture and your advice for Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What does that comment in bold mean?
> 
> Yes, Bon is absolutely right. So why does Joey persist with this tirade of hers and others here feel compelled, like Joey, to inflame the situation by diving in and out with negative comments? And don't tell me about the territorial rights of Joey.
> 
> What would happen if everyone here refrained from any participation on the WOW, LLOL, POV threads? Or is that just too much maturity to hope for?


Since LTL is out with her flowers, I'll take a stab at this. I think she's talking about people who go on the computer maybe once a day and - instead of responding to posts individually - read through them and then post one time with all their responses. It could also mean people like me who respond individually to the posts, but do it all at once so you see a page filled with my avatar and my responses all in a row.

By the way, I understand Joey's position because I've done the same thing, as far as trying to stand up for the sanctity of life. It was something I felt I should do because I believe in it strongly. After a while we were all saying the same things. Then it got nasty - so I left it. I thought it was called War on Women, but I see now that War on Women is Joey's topic. My experience was earlier - maybe two years ago - when I first came on KP.

I don't fault anyone for starting a topic or disagreeing. I do draw my own line when I read things about seducing someone's husband, which we all know is totally ridiculous but is meant to insult and hurt. That's over the line, and I don't communicate with people who do that. I don't hang with them in my "real life," and I'm not going to hang with them here.

It has nothing to do with disagreeing. It has to do with being cruel and deliberately trying to hurt people. It seems there are just a few like that out there, but they seem to pop up all over. And that's why some people aren't welcomed with open arms here on Denim, which is basically a site for friendship, sharing ideas, and supporting each other.

As far as your idea of people not participating, that's what a lot of us have done. We just don't go there. Sometimes, if you hear about something and want to read, you can get caught up in it and there you go again! That's happened to me, too. It's best to go cold turkey and don't give in to curiosity. Don't go there at all!! :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm going to try to imitate LTL and make it sound like I'm going to a lovely place - I'm going to go play with the children's toys!

Didn't work, did it? Because you know I'm not playing with them. I'm sorting them and putting them away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What would happen if everyone from the left refrained from posting on a pro life thread (WOW)? Would not life be much better? Where is the maturity?


Joey am proud of you don't ever stop. You will never know how many babies and mother.s are saved. you will not know until you met with Jesus and God in heaven. I know that God will say to you well done my faithful servent. I don't care if they don't read your post it is the ones God meant to read them and change their minds. The angels in heaven rejoice at one soul save, I am hoping and praying that the angels rejoice at everyone that reads your post and turn away from taking a babies llife.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What would happen if everyone from the left refrained from posting on a pro life thread (WOW)? Would not life be much better? Where is the maturity?


That, right there, is the nexus of the whole issue. You don't respond with maturity though, you respond with the attitude of 'they're not refraining, so why should I?"

Post on your thread, don't post on your thread but please understand this: you might be happy to reap what you sow but your willingness to bring others into the fray is as immature as you can get. Period.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> What would happen if everyone from the left refrained from posting on a pro life thread (WOW)? Would not life be much better? Where is the maturity?


Addit: What would happen? Joey wouldn't have a playground, that's what.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going to try to imitate LTL and make it sound like I'm going to a lovely place - I'm going to go play with the children's toys!
> 
> Didn't work, did it? Because you know I'm not playing with them. I'm sorting them and putting them away.


You crack me up. I will just say I am rearranging dirt in my house.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey am proud of you don't ever stop. You will never know how many babies and mother.s are saved. you will not know until you met with Jesus and God in heaven. I know that God will say to you well done my faithful servent. I don't care if they don't read your post it is the ones God meant to read them and change their minds. The angels in heaven rejoice at one soul save, I am hoping and praying that the angels rejoice at everyone that reads your post and turn away from taking a babies llife.


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You crack me up. I will just say I am rearranging dirt in my house.


you two are cracking me up too. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My kids are leaving Florida. Please pray for their safety. I am always relieved when they are home. Thanks !


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombat why are you so presist in carring this on.

Do you not remember what they did to you?

Do you not understand that Joey is not doing it to get their goat.

She is a Christian doing as Jesus ask her to do. What few words she post other then articles she post. She has done in truth and as to reaping what she sews. I for one say amen and amen. She is sowing seeds of truth, and that is her work done in faith.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Who is responding with maturity? Calling people names is more like an elementary school student than a mature adult. Then we call them bullies. Enough of this here, go back to your "mature" friends.


Your message makes no sense Joey. If you want to have a reasonable conversation with me then get things into perspective, otherwise forget it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your message makes no sense Joey. If you want to have a reasonable conversation with me then get things into perspective, otherwise forget it.


Maybe this needs to be taken to pm's. We don't want fights here. Wombat you have been in a mood lately. Friends don't fight with friends.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wombat why are you so presist in carring this on.
> 
> Do you not remember what they did to you?
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember my experience there and that's why I stopped posting.

If Joey is doing what she's asked to do then I'll be a barrel of monkeys.

Surely G-d has moved with the times?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe this needs to be taken to pm's. We don't want fights here. Wombat you have been in a mood lately. Friends don't fight with friends.


But you're more than happy for the 'fight' to be on another thread aren't you?

This is exactly my point. None of you want it to stop because it feeds your voracious appetite for titillation, and that is my beef. Both sides are equally responsible for this rubbish and Joey, one of 'yours' has no qualms about continuing it. Riddle me this.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry I have brought the trouble from WOW to this thread. It is very difficult to have a reasonable discussion with someone who is not reasonable. Please forgive me!


Oh yes, play the humble card Joey, how very convenient.

I'm not reasonable you say? Well, I'm jiggered!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> But you're more than happy for the 'fight' to be on another thread aren't you?
> 
> This is exactly my point. None of you want it to stop because it feeds your voracious appetite for titillation, and that is my beef. Both sides are equally responsible for this rubbish and Joey, one of 'yours' has no qualms about continuing it. Riddle me this.


dELETED


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> dELETED


Is that all you can say CB? More's the pity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh yes, play the humble card Joey, how very convenient.
> 
> I'm not reasonable you say? Well, I'm jiggered!


wombat why are you going at this so, and keeping this up.

I do not understand why it is necessary. What does it prove.

Joey has right to post what she feels.

Why do you want to keep going on. I am sorry but I really do not understand why.

Are you trying to prove what one said on WOW that they were glad what you posted to Joey and that we would ignore you and kick you off of here?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mAYBE WOMBAT IS HAVING A BAD DAY TODAY. CAPS LOCKED. GRR


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My son brought in 10 gallons of apples off our tree. I am an apple pie yesterday. Had 2 pieces yesterday. I think I will have another piece right now. Anyone want a piece. Ice cream?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> wombat why are you going at this so, and keeping this up.
> 
> I do not understand why it is necessary. What does it prove.
> 
> ...


Oh please Yarnie, spare me the paranoia. You are so terribly wrong.

Let me say it plain and simple. I think Joey persists in posting abortion propaganda on her WOW site to incite trouble. This is what extremists do. The fact that many here condone her actions says to me that they're quite happy to sit, judge the outcomes, comment negatively, and make no effort to stop the BS, thus they continue to feed the madness.

To me, it's futile and aggravating.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> mAYBE WOMBAT IS HAVING A BAD DAY TODAY. CAPS LOCKED. GRR


No, not a bad day, a bad 7 months. I've stayed silent for a long time on this thread about the behaviour of people here. You have seen what I've said on the WOW thread and I decided to stop that.

I wish all of you would do the same.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think it will be gone before I get there.


I think you are right. There are 2 pieces left. I made my own crust too. First time in years. I have store bought for the 2 pies I will make for my kids tomorrow.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> wombat why are you going at this so, and keeping this up.
> 
> I do not understand why it is necessary. What does it prove.
> 
> ...


Joey posts what she feels right? So how come it's a problem for me to post what I feel?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Joey posts what she feels right? So how come it's a problem for me to post what I feel?


lady I am not saying you can not post what you think.

I just feel like you are trying to start a fight. That's what I do not understand.

From what you have posted before this all started and what you are doing now. I am wondering what is happening.

You were never this angry before. Just don't understand that is all.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> lady I am not saying you can not post what you think.
> 
> I just feel like you are trying to start a fight. That's what I do not understand.
> 
> ...


As I said in a previous post, I stayed silent for a long time and I cannot anymore. I don't want to participate in a thread where there is lovely discussion about normal life while some here think it's okay to go over to WOW with the intent of continuing a festering slop! And all the more, condoning and encouraging one of their own in doing this day after day after day after day!

Look, I'm willing to leave here and let the slop continue, but I can't tolerate the thought that the people with good will here, Christians to boot, are happy about this.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Solo, I'm sorry. If it scares you, then I gave the wrong impression. I was trying to say that I support gays and don't think we should condemn them. Period. I believe that we will learn more about sexual preferences - both straight and gay - as time goes on. It's not my place to judge, and I choose not to do that. I have known some gay people, and we got along just fine.
> 
> If it sounded like I wanted to "fix" gay people, it was just my clumsy writing. I certainly didn't mean to imply that. I try not to tell others how to live their lives. I have some strong opinions, just as we all do, but I do not condemn gays.
> 
> ...


I was never upset with you. I answered your PM.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> What would happen if everyone from the left refrained from posting on a pro life thread (WOW)? Would not life be much better? Where is the maturity?


Exactly right! Especially since they don't usually give arguments, just condemn pro-lifers, claiming we don't adopt babies, take care of the children who are here, etc. Whereas, the pro-life argument has less to do with the personalities of those who disagree with us and more to do with the development of the fetus.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey am proud of you don't ever stop. You will never know how many babies and mother.s are saved. you will not know until you met with Jesus and God in heaven. I know that God will say to you well done my faithful servent. I don't care if they don't read your post it is the ones God meant to read them and change their minds. The angels in heaven rejoice at one soul save, I am hoping and praying that the angels rejoice at everyone that reads your post and turn away from taking a babies llife.


Beautifully said, Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You crack me up. I will just say I am rearranging dirt in my house.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

After all, Mary Poppins told us -
"there's a little bit of fun 
in every job that's to be done!"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are leaving Florida. Please pray for their safety. I am always relieved when they are home. Thanks !


Done!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are leaving Florida. Please pray for their safety. I am always relieved when they are home. Thanks !


Done!

I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Your message makes no sense Joey. If you want to have a reasonable conversation with me then get things into perspective, otherwise forget it.


Wombatnomore, I have to say that Joey started the thread to state a point of view. She knew there would be disagreement. If it has turned ugly, it is NOT because she started the thread. It's because someone got nasty.

If I start a thread about capital punishment and people start insulting and threatening each other, it's not my fault for starting the thread. We have people who dislike others when they don't agree. Our country right now is deteriorating because there is hatred between groups who disagree over policies and issues. We are losing our ability to see "others" (those with differing opinions) as people. It's a big problem, and we see it on KP every day.

It is NOT a problem of stating your position, and it is not a problem of taking a different position on the subject. It is a problem of civility and respect.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Maybe this needs to be taken to pm's. We don't want fights here. Wombat you have been in a mood lately. Friends don't fight with friends.


I agree. Good idea, CB. This is getting harsh.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, I remember my experience there and that's why I stopped posting.
> 
> If Joey is doing what she's asked to do then I'll be a barrel of monkeys.
> 
> Surely G-d has moved with the times?


You're kidding, right? We decide and God goes along? If that's true, we're really in deep doo-doo. But that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry I have brought the trouble from WOW to this thread. It is very difficult to have a reasonable discussion with someone who is not reasonable. Please forgive me!


Somehow this is turning into another argument. This discussion is over for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> But you're more than happy for the 'fight' to be on another thread aren't you?
> 
> This is exactly my point. None of you want it to stop because it feeds your voracious appetite for titillation, and that is my beef. Both sides are equally responsible for this rubbish and Joey, one of 'yours' has no qualms about continuing it. Riddle me this.


Well, I for one want it to stop. I want what you are doing right now to stop because you are the one baiting this group, you are the one who won't let it go, you are the one who is turning this into an argument.

Sorry, Wombie, until you have a big piece of chocolate and sweeten up, I'm out of the conversation. I think I'll have a piece of chocolate, too. I'd give you one as a peace offering, but it would be melted by the time I got there.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh yes, play the humble card Joey, how very convenient.
> 
> I'm not reasonable you say? Well, I'm jiggered!


Don't you understand that you're being insulting right now? My last word on this, I promise.

Where's the Hershey's!!! I'll have two.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore wrote"]Solow, 

You've kind of made my point. 

While Joey continues to post about abortion on the WOW thread, the hostile environment there and the ire between those who camp on that thread and those who camp on this thread will continue to fester. 

Absolutely. 

You say that it's not about abortion anymore, and that it's about opportunities for the 'left' to gang up on one Conservative to force her off KP. Well that blows! 

True.

And most here seemingly support Joey's continued fight? Fight for what? It it's not about abortion, then you're supporting her to fight for her survival on KP? I don't know what to make of that.

This is the major point. The libs don't want us on KP, probably no where else either, and have decided to take over any thread a Rep/Con authors. This behavior has worked in the past so they feel it will continue to work. They are wrong. 

They used this tactic on KnitterFromNebraska and she is now gone. (That is if you believe the game being played. )


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wombat why are you going at this so, and keeping this up.
> 
> I do not understand why it is necessary. What does it prove.
> 
> ...


It seems like Wombat has been taken over by Vocal Lisa.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son brought in 10 gallons of apples off our tree. I am an apple pie yesterday. Had 2 pieces yesterday. I think I will have another piece right now. Anyone want a piece. Ice cream?


Sure. I'm bringing chocolate for dessert. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are right. There are 2 pieces left. I made my own crust too. First time in years. I have store bought for the 2 pies I will make for my kids tomorrow.


I use a frozen bottom crust, usually make dough for a lattice on top. But DON'T tell anybody!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too.
> Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


Sending HUGS and strength to you Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> wombat why are you going at this so, and keeping this up.
> 
> I do not understand why it is necessary. What does it prove.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, you especially don't need this crap. Don't read Womat's posts. Just skip them. Wombat obviously came on here to provoke us, for some unknown reason. Let's not let her get away with it. You shouldn't have to go through this.

Ptooey! $#%&^%$%^ Hawkkkkk - ptooey!

Where's Karverr when we need him!!

(pretty good spittin', don'tcha think?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was never upset with you. I answered your PM.


Thanks. I'll read it now.

I just read and responded. Thank you, Solo. It was very nice of you to send that, and I appreciate it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> The subject of abortion, according to Solow, is not what the 'left' are all about over on WOW; they're about the opportunity which presents itself day after day after day to rid themselves of a Conservative, namely Joey.
> 
> So, you give me a mature and reasoned response as to why it is advantageous to the people on this thread for Joey, and "a few others [who] are willing to withstand the onslaught of abuse." Please?


Simply because they are trying to deny us - Republicans, Conservatives and Independents - our freedom of speech. They don't like our ideas and beliefs and will do anything to silence us. It is not complicated at all. It can be seen in any political discussion/argument on this site. It certainly isn't mature - that can apply to both sides.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't you love a good book? I can't sleep or do anything if I am reading. Yarnie I have tried to read Killing Jesus but fall asleep . I noticed O'Reilly made a mistake. He said Jesus was 36 when he died. He was 33. Do you remember who is next on the list to send to? I will rush it up next week after my grands go home. Thank you .


My DH once met Alex Haley at our airport - Haley lived in our town - both were waiting to board their respective flights, my DH told Haley I was writing a book - Haley told DH he researched 10 years before he wrote 1 word down of "Roots". Said make DARN SURE your facts are correct - that there will always be someone who will critique your book - go over it line by line & look for errors - guess O'Reilly didn't research as much as he should have, huh?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH once met Alex Haley at our airport - Haley lived in our town - both were waiting to board their respective flights, my DH told Haley I was writing a book - Haley told DH he researched 10 years before he wrote 1 word down of "Roots". Said make DARN SURE your facts are correct - that there will always be someone who will critique your book - go over it line by line & look for errors - guess O'Reilly didn't research as much as he should have, huh?


Let's hope it was a typo.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> My company is still here but I have a little time to try to read through the threads this morning.
> 
> ...


Hope this photo of my Dad transmits - this was his citizenship photo when he came to the US from Canada - he was 21 - I know he was my Daddy, but I think he was breathtakingly handsome. Had blond, wavy hair & piercing blue eyes. He was an even nicer man than he looked. Recently my GD spent the night with me - slept with me on the side of my bed where Daddy's photo sits on a nightstand - she said to me when the lights were out & the room was dark "His eyes are staring at me!" Honestly, it's like they're bright lights looking out from his photo - anyway - he was, in my eyes, beautiful!
Georgiegirl


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Here are some of the few 'stars' in my pathetically 'star-less' (this year) rose garden. Perhaps more will appear when the heat turns down. :?


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hope this photo of my Dad transmits - this was his citizenship photo when he came to the US from Canada - he was 21 - I know he was my Daddy, but I think he was breathtakingly handsome. Had blond, wavy hair & piercing blue eyes. He was an even nicer man than he looked. Recently my GD spent the night with me - slept with me on the side of my bed where Daddy's photo sits on a nightstand - she said to me when the lights were out & the room was dark "His eyes are staring at me!" Honestly, it's like they're bright lights looking out from his photo - anyway - he was, in my eyes, beautiful!
> Georgiegirl


Your Daddy was movie start good looking!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is the best one yet.http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/589238317851802/?type=1&theater


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all was suppose to go see my Dad today but am sick and also very tired. Just need time to get it together as Social Worker said if I get sick from all that is going on can't help my Dad. There is a lot more going on then just my Dad, family is an issue too.
> Will go tomorrow, and stay over night. Feel like rock has drop on my body and need a break from all of it too. So yesterday and today taking a break, and allowing myself to be sick.


Ya' know for sure - you've gotta take care of yourself or you're of no use - comfort to your Dad. My Daddy was put into a nursing home - his "home"was over 40 miles from where my Mom lived - Mommy drove EVERY day over 40 miles each way through Los Angeles traffic - she 1st spent 1 week with him in the hospital sleeping on a cot next to his bed before he entered the nursing home - I flew to L.A. as quickly as I could - drove directly to the hospital - I then spent 3 days & nights sleeping on a couch in the hospital waiting room - I finally talked with Daddy's doctor - he told me in no uncertain terms that I MUST get my Mom out of the hospital - if I didn't, he'd have her there as his patient also - I got my Mom out of the hospital - we went to her home - both of us went to bed & slept straight through 11 hours - showered & went to a restaurant to eat - I told my Mom the 2 of us were going to start eating out - go shopping - do things away from the hospital - but - we'd drive to the hospital every day to see Daddy - but as I firstly said - she continued driving 40 miles to see Daddy in the nursing home - I finally convinced her to go 3 days per week. When we have family it's such a burden on the caretaker - but 1 we gladly take on. After Daddy died I moved my Mom here & she ended up in a nursing home 6-1/2 years - thankfully, it was only 3 miles from my house, so I could be with her frequently.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Done!
> 
> I feel exactly the same way.


I worry about my kids if they're driving to my house from only 3 miles away! Isn't that what mothers are supposed to do?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hope this photo of my Dad transmits - this was his citizenship photo when he came to the US from Canada - he was 21 - I know he was my Daddy, but I think he was breathtakingly handsome. Had blond, wavy hair & piercing blue eyes. He was an even nicer man than he looked. Recently my GD spent the night with me - slept with me on the side of my bed where Daddy's photo sits on a nightstand - she said to me when the lights were out & the room was dark "His eyes are staring at me!" Honestly, it's like they're bright lights looking out from his photo - anyway - he was, in my eyes, beautiful!
> Georgiegirl


Very handsome!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Your Daddy was movie start good looking!


Yes, he was - for sure! He was always a hard-working man - retired from the railroad after 47years. Had the most seniority of anyone on the railroad. I attended my auntie's 90th birthday party in Canada a few years ago - Daddy had died by then - I made up a book of family photos for her - as her present - we got to talking about Daddy & she said to me "You know why your Dad went to Los Angeles, don't you?" I replied "No!" She said "he wanted to go to Hollywood & become a movie star!" I was shocked. My Daddy was a quiet man - I never in my wildest dreams envisioned Daddy wanting to be a movie star. He came to the US in 1926.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Very handsome!


Oh Bon - I could go on & on about my Daddy as y'all probably have ascertained by now - but he was gorgeous - had lush, full lips & that cleft in his chin! Be still my heart - my GS has a cleft like that also & every time I see it I think of my Daddy & know Daddy's looking down from heaven on his great grandson.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh Bon - I could go on & on about my Daddy as y'all probably have ascertained by now - but he was gorgeous - had lush, full lips & that cleft in his chin! Be still my heart - my GS has a cleft like that also & every time I see it I think of my Daddy & know Daddy's looking down from heaven on his great grandson.


I'm sure he is - and on you, too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hope this photo of my Dad transmits - this was his citizenship photo when he came to the US from Canada - he was 21 - I know he was my Daddy, but I think he was breathtakingly handsome. Had blond, wavy hair & piercing blue eyes. He was an even nicer man than he looked. Recently my GD spent the night with me - slept with me on the side of my bed where Daddy's photo sits on a nightstand - she said to me when the lights were out & the room was dark "His eyes are staring at me!" Honestly, it's like they're bright lights looking out from his photo - anyway - he was, in my eyes, beautiful!
> Georgiegirl


Oh my, GG, he sure is handsome! He's got those Paul Newman eyes!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The subject of abortion, according to Solow, is not what the 'left' are all about over on WOW; they're about the opportunity which presents itself day after day after day to rid themselves of a Conservative, namely Joey.
> So, you give me a mature and reasoned response as to why it is advantageous to the people on this thread for Joey, and "a few others (who) are willing to withstand the onslaught of abuse." Please?


Wombat, I'd respond to you if I understood what you were saying, or what you are asking me. Could you restate it for me, please?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I use a frozen bottom crust, usually make dough for a lattice on top. But DON'T tell anybody!


I won't say a word, Bon!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I won't say a word, Bon!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :wink:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Here's the rest of the 'stars'. This year has been strange in growth patterns and timing.


Jokim
I applaud our gardening skills. Beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is the best one yet.http://www.facebook.com/auntyacid/photos/a.200145623427742.40442.200144556761182/589238317851802/?type=1&theater


Here it is:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here it is:


Thanks Janie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm much better so here I am again!

I completed one shawl & almost have another one finished.

The surprise Lillie flowers greenery has died, but it has not bloomed yet so I'll mail you some roots soon, CB.

I am having trouble with my email adding new addresses so may have to get PM's for Wendy's & Thumper's mailing addresses. For the yarn & iris bulbs.

I'll try to take a picture of the yarn for Wendy to select what she wants or the whole lot of it as I'm going to be busy with other things & won't knit/crochet for some time.

Thumper, do you want both purple & yellow iris?

I have received a start of the solid white iris that was given to one of the Cherokee trail of tears, but there isn't enough to share yet. Here is a 
Picture.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Oh my, GG, he sure is handsome! He's got those Paul Newman eyes!


Oh my gosh Gerslay...That's exactly what I've thought for many years! Was thinking that just today before I read your above post. Do ya' suppose that's why I've always been completely nuts about Paul Newman? Some of you might remember I posted a photo of Paul Newman for all ya' lovely KP ladies for Valentine's Day. Love those blue eyes --- guess it's in my genes. Thank you Daddy.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Good to see ya' Janie. Y'all have been missed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm much better so here I am again!
> 
> I completed one shawl & almost have another one finished.
> 
> ...


I am so happy you are better. I have missed you.
Wait until the surprise lilly's flower and then die back. They bloom here in Sept. So after that is when you dig the bulbs up.
You will have to show us your shawls . Your iris are beautiful.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my gosh Gerslay...That's exactly what I've thought for many years! Was thinking that just today before I read your above post. Do ya' suppose that's why I've always been completely nuts about Paul Newman? Some of you might remember I posted a photo of Paul Newman for all ya' lovely KP ladies for Valentine's Day. Love those blue eyes --- guess it's in my genes. Thank you Daddy.


Your dad is very handsome!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm much better so here I am again!
> 
> I completed one shawl & almost have another one finished.
> 
> ...


Great to see you Janeway! The purple iris is GORGEOUS!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Oh just had one more email to read and it contained an interview with Bishop Elizondo about the USCCB"s (United States Council of Catholic Bishops) programs to help migration. I found this statement very sad, troubling but proof of Obama's hatred for Catholics.
> 
> In 2011, the Obama administration did not approve new federal grants for the USCCBs top-rated program that assisted trafficking victims, because the program did not include abortion and contraceptive services. Has the USCCB program found other ways to offer help and raise awareness?
> 
> Can you believe that Obama stop the funding of human trafficking programs because the Catholic Bishops would not help women with abortions and contraception? (I know a real shocker stance for the Church) How many women and children were sold into slavery and not helped by the Church to its best ability because Obama is so pro abortion and anti Catholic? Talk about a War on Women. The Left decries the Supreme Court's ruling by a bunch of men regarding Hobby Lobby, but where is their outrage against the defunding of a program to help save women from slavery by a group of men? Classic liberal bias and hypocrisy.


For the past few years Canada has made increases to foreign aid programs for maternity and child health programs in Africa but excluding abortion services. Our opposition parties and other world aid organizations are very vocal in criticizing the exclusion of abortion rather than supporting improved services to pregnant women and children. Makes me question what is more important to them - advancing the abortion agenda or helping women and children.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy Jane is back
Welcome back Jane........i`ve missed you loads.
You don`t have to send me anything. But I`ll pm you with my smai address again anyway


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm much better so here I am again!
> 
> I completed one shawl & almost have another one finished.
> 
> ...


Jane - so good to see you back!!! You've been gone a while. Your irises are gorgeous. I don't know that I've ever seen one such a pure white - heavenly.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good to see you Janie. Glad you are better. It is good you didn't have Kitty Pox.


So cute.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey am proud of you don't ever stop. You will never know how many babies and mother.s are saved. you will not know until you met with Jesus and God in heaven. I know that God will say to you well done my faithful servent. I don't care if they don't read your post it is the ones God meant to read them and change their minds. The angels in heaven rejoice at one soul save, I am hoping and praying that the angels rejoice at everyone that reads your post and turn away from taking a babies llife.


I agree with you Yarnie. Saul became Paul on the road to Damascus and there are many other cases where people have had a change of heart. We don't know when a word or picture will have an impact and change someone's direction.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Oh I see Janie is back! I'm so glad to hear from you again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are leaving Florida. Please pray for their safety. I am always relieved when they are home. Thanks !


Praying that they are safely with you soon. Hope you have a great 2nd birthday celebration with DH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am sorry I have brought the trouble from WOW to this thread. It is very difficult to have a reasonable discussion with someone who is not reasonable. Please forgive me!


You have nothing to apologize for Joey. You're following your faith and your conscience.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Wombatnomore, I have to say that Joey started the thread to state a point of view. She knew there would be disagreement. If it has turned ugly, it is NOT because she started the thread. It's because someone got nasty.
> 
> If I start a thread about capital punishment and people start insulting and threatening each other, it's not my fault for starting the thread. We have people who dislike others when they don't agree. Our country right now is deteriorating because there is hatred between groups who disagree over policies and issues. We are losing our ability to see "others" (those with differing opinions) as people. It's a big problem, and we see it on KP every day.
> 
> It is NOT a problem of stating your position, and it is not a problem of taking a different position on the subject. It is a problem of civility and respect.


Very well said Bonnie; I agree with you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son brought in 10 gallons of apples off our tree. I am an apple pie yesterday. Had 2 pieces yesterday. I think I will have another piece right now. Anyone want a piece. Ice cream?


I'll take a piece of apple pie with ice cream...can you fedex it overnight?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Your dad is very handsome!


I'll betcha his daughter thinks he's the most handsome ever! Daughters are like that, aren't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very well said Bonnie; I agree with you.


Thanks, WCK. Wombat seems to have disappeared. ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There's no end to the outrageous things this quasi-president has done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are leaving Florida. Please pray for their safety. I am always relieved when they are home. Thanks !


Am praying for their safety and their return to you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son brought in 10 gallons of apples off our tree. I am an apple pie yesterday. Had 2 pieces yesterday. I think I will have another piece right now. Anyone want a piece. Ice cream?


Yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Am praying for their safety and their return to you.


My kids are home. Thanks for the prayers. They are spending the night with my mother. Tomorrow is my day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/alice1059/photos/a.152816448715.114989.71177988715/10152184095868716/?type=1&theater


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yes, I remember my experience there and that's why I stopped posting.
> 
> If Joey is doing what she's asked to do then I'll be a barrel of monkeys.
> 
> Surely G-d has moved with the times?


Talk about snarky comments. God does not change with the times, people parse their statements to justify their bad behavior. The standards of morality and graceful living has no beginning or end and are not swayed by polls. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It seems like Wombat has been taken over by Vocal Lisa.


Which one? :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Which one? :XD:


This is a shame and sadly for you, only validates my point. I've stood up and challenged the status quo and your two messages above LTL are exactly what I despise.

Group or 'mob' mentality tests the emotionally intelligent and unfortunately, here, on this thread, not many of you are emotionally intelligent and as sad as this is, it's not uncommon. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> This is a shame and sadly for you, only validates my point. I've stood up and challenged the status quo and your two messages above LTL are exactly what I despise.
> 
> Group or 'mob' mentality tests the emotionally intelligent and unfortunately, here, on this thread, not many of you are emotionally intelligent and as sad as this is, it's not uncommon. Dear oh dear.


When VocalLisa was coming against you and you were looking for a soft landing somewhere on KP, you were more than happy to be welcomed to D&P for the very reason that you now use to denigrate Denim. You wanted to be part of the sweet friendships that were shared on Denim and you wanted to stay away from the controversial threads where everyone was just playing a game of oneupmanship!

I've always thought there was something odd about you. You _have_ presented yourself with different voices, you _have_ intentionally started if not controversial then at least questionable subjects, and of late you _have_ displayed your so-called righteous indignation in the wrong places and towards the wrong people.

Perhaps Lisa has been right about you all along!

Say goodnight Gracie!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> When VocalLisa was coming against you and you were looking for a soft landing somewhere on KP, you were more than happy to be welcomed to D&P for the very reason that you now use to denigrate Denim. You wanted to be part of the sweet friendships that were shared on Denim and you wanted to stay away from the controversial threads where everyone was just playing a game of oneupmanship!
> 
> I've always thought there was something odd about you. You _have_ presented yourself with different voices, you _have_ intentionally started if not controversial then at least questionable subjects, and of late you _have_ displayed your so-called righteous indignation in the wrong places and towards the wrong people.
> 
> ...


Oh Gerslay, Gerslay, Gerslay, I didn't think you would ever resort to the lowest common denominator, but you have.

As I stated in my last post, I stood up and challenged the status quo and instead of responding with a reasoned and considered response, you go for the jugular. Just like the people you consider your nemesis. My oh my, Christian values have changed so much haven't they?

I thought by making a stand against the aimless and futile behaviour of joey who seems to delight in continuing the putrid hostility on the WOW thread that maybe some of you might stop, think, and have the courage to say "maybe there's something in that?"

But no, things are comfortable having that WOW pressure relief valve sitting there conveniently when some of you want to let off some of your own putrid steam.

Nothing more to say except this: hypocrisy is the vice homage pays to virtue. If you can live with that then it's all fine and dandy.

As for me, I won't stay in a place where people who publicly flaunt their faith can condone the behaviour of all of you and all of them. Goodbye.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh Gerslay, Gerslay, Gerslay, I didn't think you would ever resort to the lowest common denominator, but you have.
> 
> As I stated in my last post, I stood up and challenged the status quo and instead of responding with a reasoned and considered response, you go for the jugular. Just like the people you consider your nemesis. My oh my, Christian values have changed so much haven't they?
> 
> ...


You are the one who introduced the lowest common denominator on this thread. Own it or not!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK. Wombat seems to have disappeared. ?


Yes, this is why I said what I did about Wombat as she is hateful then disappears then says she is sorry & thinks everything is OK!

I stand with Joey on her thread & others who believe as I do about abortion! I'm a rock for my friends as you have become very dear to my heart!

Many hugs, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are home. Thanks for the prayers. They are spending the night with my mother. Tomorrow is my day.


Good to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh Gerslay, Gerslay, Gerslay, I didn't think you would ever resort to the lowest common denominator, but you have.
> 
> As I stated in my last post, I stood up and challenged the status quo and instead of responding with a reasoned and considered response, you go for the jugular. Just like the people you consider your nemesis. My oh my, Christian values have changed so much haven't they?
> 
> ...


Good riddance! As I said in the past you are hateful then want forgiveness--the drawbridge is closed to you so stay away with your hate!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Which one? :XD:


You mean.......you mean.....there's more than one? :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/alice1059/photos/a.152816448715.114989.71177988715/10152184095868716/?type=1&theater


Yes, yes, very true


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> When VocalLisa was coming against you and you were looking for a soft landing somewhere on KP, you were more than happy to be welcomed to D&P for the very reason that you now use to denigrate Denim. You wanted to be part of the sweet friendships that were shared on Denim and you wanted to stay away from the controversial threads where everyone was just playing a game of oneupmanship!
> 
> I've always thought there was something odd about you. You _have_ presented yourself with different voices, you _have_ intentionally started if not controversial then at least questionable subjects, and of late you _have_ displayed your so-called righteous indignation in the wrong places and towards the wrong people.
> 
> ...


Goodnight Gracie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.

I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


Pretty Janie. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


So pretty, Jane!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are home. Thanks for the prayers. They are spending the night with my mother. Tomorrow is my day.


Have a wonderful day with your family CB!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/alice1059/photos/a.152816448715.114989.71177988715/10152184095868716/?type=1&theater


I recognize some :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


They're beautiful Jane; very pretty lacy pattern.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

> Country Bumpkins wrote:
> My kids are home. Thanks for the prayers. They are spending the night with my mother. Tomorrow is my day.


Excellent news bumpy. I`m sure you had a wonderful nights sleep knowing your 'babies' are safe.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is really worrying, and I haven`t heard anything about it anywhere else in the media.
http://nationalreport.net/illegal-immigrants-forcibly-occupy-small-texas-town/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I love those shawls Janie,....you always choose the most lovely colours for your projects.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> This is really worrying, and I haven`t heard anything about it anywhere else in the media.
> http://nationalreport.net/illegal-immigrants-forcibly-occupy-small-texas-town/


Thanks for the link Wendy, much is coming to light about the invasion of our Country. PBS reported that at one of the entry points 'Nogales' that they have 6 minors that have admitted to killing and other bodily harm, one admitted to killing as young as 8 yrs. old. These murderers are being held for placement in the US. If you are under the age of 18, you are considered a child. Not to mention 'how do they know the age of these criminals, they come with no ID or birth certificate. They all will be taken care of by the taxpay, and be the future voters of this once great Country. We are reaping what we sowed.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Shawls and iris's are beautiful jane, I don't know how you finish so many projects...
Jokim,Your flowers should be in a flower show or at the least the public touring your gardens.Such beauty lies right out your windows.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Perfect pics gali
:mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Today is truly a day to rejoice. Our friend Bill next door finally got his pension from the state yesterday!! 
I`d like to think the prayers I said over the two shepherds pies I made for him Friday helped the prayers along.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yesterday I picked a gallon of blackberries. In fact the plastic bucket got so heavy at one point that I had to empty the berries in another container and refrigerate them before I picked another load.
So now that`s 2 gallons of blackberries I have washed and stored in my freezer. Am starting another load this evening when it gets cooler.
And there are still loads of them that haven`t even changed to red yet. Hopefully the rain we are expecting tonight and tomorrow will ripen them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Hope this photo of my Dad transmits - this was his citizenship photo when he came to the US from Canada - he was 21 - I know he was my Daddy, but I think he was breathtakingly handsome. Had blond, wavy hair & piercing blue eyes. He was an even nicer man than he looked. Recently my GD spent the night with me - slept with me on the side of my bed where Daddy's photo sits on a nightstand - she said to me when the lights were out & the room was dark "His eyes are staring at me!" Honestly, it's like they're bright lights looking out from his photo - anyway - he was, in my eyes, beautiful!
> Georgiegirl


Your dad is very handsome indeed. I bet he had all the girls chasing him. He probably decided to "let" your mother catch him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, this is why I said what I did about Wombat as she is hateful then disappears then says she is sorry & thinks everything is OK!
> 
> I stand with Joey on her thread & others who believe as I do about abortion! I'm a rock for my friends as you have become very dear to my heart!
> 
> Many hugs, Janie


There you are Janie. Welcome back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Good riddance! As I said in the past you are hateful then want forgiveness--the drawbridge is closed to you so stay away with your hate!


Janie, did you notice that even Obama was talking about moats and alligators? We knew it was a good idea.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> This is really worrying, and I haven`t heard anything about it anywhere else in the media.
> http://nationalreport.net/illegal-immigrants-forcibly-occupy-small-texas-town/


Many years ago, our military, in a joint operation with the Mexican gov't, trained La Raza with intent of disarming and destroying the drug cartels. The group was trained and then turned on their own gov't and sold themselves to the drug cartels as additional protection. They are using the weapons we gladly gave them while they were in training. I am sure they also have weapons from the Fast & Furious operation as well.

Unfortunately this is not really surprising. They seem to be using the chaos at the border to further their hold in our country. The citizens shouldn't expect any help. If Obama won't send the National Guard to help maintain the border, what do these townspeople think will happen? It will be up to the citizens of other border towns to protect themselves.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the link Wendy, much is coming to light about the invasion of our Country. PBS reported that at one of the entry points 'Nogales' that they have 6 minors that have admitted to killing and other bodily harm, one admitted to killing as young as 8 yrs. old. These murderers are being held for placement in the US. If you are under the age of 18, you are considered a child. Not to mention 'how do they know the age of these criminals, they come with no ID or birth certificate. They all will be taken care of by the taxpay, and be the future voters of this once great Country. We are reaping what we sowed.


And do the babies and toddlers have any papers on them to help find their families or relatives in the U.S.

This was just a cockamamie idea from the get-go. This administration wants to do something and just does it, without thinking it through. Critical thinking skills are lacking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Sadly, I think you're right. He sure bamboozled a lot of people.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Perfect pics gali
> :mrgreen: :thumbup:


I agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Today is truly a day to rejoice. Our friend Bill next door finally got his pension from the state yesterday!!
> I`d like to think the prayers I said over the two shepherds pies I made for him Friday helped the prayers along.


I'm sure they did. I'll offer a prayer of thanksgiving for this good news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday I picked a gallon of blackberries. In fact the plastic bucket got so heavy at one point that I had to empty the berries in another container and refrigerate them before I picked another load.
> So now that`s 2 gallons of blackberries I have washed and stored in my freezer. Am starting another load this evening when it gets cooler.
> And there are still loads of them that haven`t even changed to red yet. Hopefully the rain we are expecting tonight and tomorrow will ripen them.


Treasure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You need a tissue for this one
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=1628&src=share_fb_new_1628


Oh, no. I hope Erling gets some dinner invitations at the sweet little boy's house.

That's one of the sweetest things I've ever seen. What a precious little boy - and learning so much. Parents are learning something special too, aren't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, did you notice that even Obama was talking about moats and alligators? We knew it was a good idea.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm much better so here I am again!
> 
> I completed one shawl & almost have another one finished.
> 
> ...


They're beautiful flowers, Janie! Thank you for sharing their beauty with us. ♥♥♥!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> What are you feeding the Blue Angel clematis? It is so abundant, so lovely! All the rest are too, but that one is really producing!
> 
> :thumbup:


I just give all my plants organics, alfalfa, cottonseed, kelp, meals, and I cut it down to the ground. When you do that to clematis, they comeback fuller than ever.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim...you have a wonderful gift with growing beautiful flowers that I would love to have.
> Those flowers are absolutely gorgeous. The blue star clematis is just stunning.
> Next spring I am going to buy a new trellis and buy some clematis plants. My last trellis (with a beautiful gate) smashed to pieces about 5 years ago when a tree fell on it. You`ve given me the courage to want to try again.


This year I seem to be doing better with clematis than with roses. ;-)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday I picked a gallon of blackberries. In fact the plastic bucket got so heavy at one point that I had to empty the berries in another container and refrigerate them before I picked another load.
> So now that`s 2 gallons of blackberries I have washed and stored in my freezer. Am starting another load this evening when it gets cooler.
> And there are still loads of them that haven`t even changed to red yet. Hopefully the rain we are expecting tonight and tomorrow will ripen them.


Enjoy!!! Lucky you!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Lucy.
In my freezer I have a large gallon sized ziplock freezer bag that has applesauce in it.About 6 months ago I peeled some apples, made applesauce and froze them in ice cube trays, and popped them into a freezer bag. I hope they`ll still be ok as I want to add them to the blackberries when I cook them for the pies this week. The juice i`ll drain off will be put into the same freezer bags the blackberries were in and froze for later in the year to make jelly with.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> In my freezer I have a large gallon sized ziplock freezer bag that has applesauce in it.About 6 months ago I peeled some apples, made applesauce and froze them in ice cube trays, and popped them into a freezer bag. I hope they`ll still be ok as I want to add them to the blackberries when I cook them for the pies this week. The juice i`ll drain off will be put into the same freezer bags the blackberries were in and froze for later in the year to make jelly with.


Sounds so good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/264621/speedreads-the-supermoon-looked-absolutely-chilling-behind-brazils-giant-jesus-statue


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Janie, did you notice that even Obama was talking about moats and alligators? We knew it was a good idea.


Of course we are "right" as we are always right! Even Obo knows it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook


True!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://theweek.com/speedreads/index/264621/speedreads-the-supermoon-looked-absolutely-chilling-behind-brazils-giant-jesus-statue


Beautiful, but it wouldn't allow me to save image or I would have posted it here.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> In my freezer I have a large gallon sized ziplock freezer bag that has applesauce in it.About 6 months ago I peeled some apples, made applesauce and froze them in ice cube trays, and popped them into a freezer bag. I hope they`ll still be ok as I want to add them to the blackberries when I cook them for the pies this week. The juice i`ll drain off will be put into the same freezer bags the blackberries were in and froze for later in the year to make jelly with.


Wow, you are very organized as it is all I can do to get out of bed & showered for the day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The article I posted earlier about a town being held hostage by illegal aliens was fake.
I just got a PM about it, and after viewing it again, it is indeed a fake.
I apologise for unknowingly posting something fake. It wasn`t done intentionally, and again I apologise.
I`m rather relieved that it is fake though. My stomach has been churning about it all day.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Fair warning. Someone is using her computer time allotment so no use looking at other threads until her time is up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wow, you are very organized as it is all I can do to get out of bed & showered for the day.


LOL Janie...it`s only once a year for those blackberries.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The article I posted earlier about a town being held hostage by illegal aliens was fake.
> I just got a PM about it, and after viewing it again, it is indeed a fake.
> I apologise for unknowingly posting something fake. It wasn`t done intentionally, and again I apologise.
> I`m rather relieved that it is fake though. My stomach has been churning about it all day.


Thanks for the heads up. Agree/ better fake than real.
Also, I like the great idea of yours about the applesauce mixed with the Blkberries. makes perfect sense. Picking blkberries and raspberries are therapeutic for me, so relaxing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Agree/ better fake than real.
> Also, I like the great idea of yours about the applesauce mixed with the Blkberries. makes perfect sense. Picking blkberries and raspberries are therapeutic for me, so relaxing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Fair warning. Someone is using her computer time allotment so no use looking at other threads until her time is up.


LOL... :lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Agree/ better fake than real.
> Also, I like the great idea of yours about the applesauce mixed with the Blkberries. makes perfect sense. Picking blkberries and raspberries are therapeutic for me, so relaxing.


You are so welcome gali. Any tips/shortcuts I`ve done in the past I like to pass on to my friends.
I also peel apples and slice thinly to put on the bottom of the pie crust to stop the bottom crust becoming too soggy. I also put some slices of apple on top too.
The apple peels and core I put in a small saucepan of water and boil up to add more apple taste to the blackberries and apples on the stove. The smell of blackberries and apples cooking is the most gorgeous smell.

And you`re right, picking blackberries is so therapeutic. I go out there with my mp3 player and listen to my music or listen to the radio. We have a great radio station here of music and I listen to it online too. If you want to listen to it I`ll send you the link in a pm. I won`t post it here as it will give away my location.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I just give all my plants organics, alfalfa, cottonseed, kelp, meals, and I cut it down to the ground. When you do that to clematis, they comeback fuller than ever.


I never knew that. We had a beautiful blue one, but it's gone now. We' also had the white with smaller flowers, bloomed every August. I don't know how it will do this year. I'll make a note of what you do and try that.

Due to DH's health issues he wasn't able to garden much. He's trying to catch up now. I don't garden except in pots. I can't take the heat.

In fact, I just got back from a walk with a friend. It was 82 degrees, and I thought it would kill me. Never again - walking in the seventies, not the eighties. No sun, but humid. Ugh. I'm still cooling off.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The article I posted earlier about a town being held hostage by illegal aliens was fake.
> I just got a PM about it, and after viewing it again, it is indeed a fake.
> I apologise for unknowingly posting something fake. It wasn`t done intentionally, and again I apologise.
> I`m rather relieved that it is fake though. My stomach has been churning about it all day.


Thanks for letting us know. It happens with emails, too. We've all probably had the same experience. I know I have.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You are so welcome gali. Any tips/shortcuts I`ve done in the past I like to pass on to my friends.
> I also peel apples and slice thinly to put on the bottom of the pie crust to stop the bottom crust becoming too soggy. I also put some slices of apple on top too.
> The apple peels and core I put in a small saucepan of water and boil up to add more apple taste to the blackberries and apples on the stove. The smell of blackberries and apples cooking is the most gorgeous smell.
> 
> And you`re right, picking blackberries is so therapeutic. I go out there with my mp3 player and listen to my music or listen to the radio. We have a great radio station here of music and I listen to it online too. If you want to listen to it I`ll send you the link in a pm. I won`t post it here as it will give away my location.


Wendy, you are a wonder - and so are all of you on here. You've all inspired me to expand my reading horizons, and now I hope to spend less time on the computer and more time doing REAL things, like cooking with a little creativity. And KNITTING more - which I love to do!

Thank you all so much for your wholesomeness and talent and productivity. You really are inspiring! You give me something new to look forward to. Great friends.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

You are so welcome bon
I`m still kicking myself for making a mistake on the blue afghan. It`s so heavy and cumbersome that I have to put it on the desk to take the weight off my arms. I only had to take it back two rows, but it took ages because of the many stitches on there.
I`ll be glad when the weather cools down too bon. It should cool down considerably this week according to our local weather. 
Hooray!!!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You are so welcome bon
> I`m still kicking myself for making a mistake on the blue afghan. It`s so heavy and cumbersome that I have to put it on the desk to take the weight off my arms. I only had to take it back two rows, but it took ages because of the many stitches on there.
> I`ll be glad when the weather cools down too bon. It should cool down considerably this week according to our local weather.
> Hooray!!!!


I heard that about the weather. We'll get it later in the week. I'm looking forward to it!

I'm glad you finished the work on the afghan. I have two to do, and I've only done a few rows on one. Hard to get motivated in the summer - but I will do it!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook


Kudos!!! 
Thanks Joey.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes Jokim how is your summer going?


Yarnie my heart is with you and my thoughts and prayers are focused on your Dad and your patient handling of what ever comes your way. Please stay strong.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son brought in 10 gallons of apples off our tree. I am an apple pie yesterday. Had 2 pieces yesterday. I think I will have another piece right now. Anyone want a piece. Ice cream?


You have apples already???! Wow!
Ours don't come in till early Sept. Love Macs!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yarnie, you especially don't need this crap. Don't read Womat's posts. Just skip them. Wombat obviously came on here to provoke us, for some unknown reason. Let's not let her get away with it. You shouldn't have to go through this.
> 
> Ptooey! $#%&^%$%^ Hawkkkkk - ptooey!
> 
> ...


Good advice, Bonnie.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


Beautiful work, Janie. Magic from the fingers! :thumbup:
Hugs and ♥♥♥!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good night, FFD&P friends!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, FFD&P friends!


Good might, Jokim.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


I am so sorry, Yarnlady. Oh no... I will pray for your family. How sad I feel.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, FFD&P friends!


Good night, Jokim. Sweet dreams - clematis and roses.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


Very, very sad. So close. My heart goes out to them. I'll pray for them, too, Yarnie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


So sorry to read of this tragedy & will pray for the parents.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


Crocheted Janie?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Your dad is very handsome indeed. I bet he had all the girls chasing him. He probably decided to "let" your mother catch him.


Nope, I think it was just the opposite. When they met Mom was 17 - Daddy was 23. She had a friend (like a brother) who kept wanting her to meet his buddie who was a little Frenchman. Mom was still in high school & working at a 5 & 10 cent store. Finally the friend Fred bought Daddy to the store to meet Mom. Daddy said he took 1 look at Mama & knew she was the 1 for him. They dated 3 years. My Daddy loved my Mommy every day of his life. Their song was "I found a million dollar baby in a 5 & 10 cent store." I said the eulogy for my dad & said that this was "their" song. Also, their grave markers state: His:
Daddy & Husband - her's: Mommy & Wife.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


I am so sorry Yarnie. My nephew is having their baby tomorrow morning. Please pray for my great nephew and neice along with Yarnie's cousin's daughter's baby. Lord Bless them for the lose of their first baby. Lord I lift their grief up to you. I pray to the Father for their heart ache and peace and comfort them. In the Name of Jesus I pray.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on Facebook


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Lucy.
> In my freezer I have a large gallon sized ziplock freezer bag that has applesauce in it.About 6 months ago I peeled some apples, made applesauce and froze them in ice cube trays, and popped them into a freezer bag. I hope they`ll still be ok as I want to add them to the blackberries when I cook them for the pies this week. The juice i`ll drain off will be put into the same freezer bags the blackberries were in and froze for later in the year to make jelly with.


You are a busy bee not a Wendy Bee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


My love and prayers go with you all Yarnie...i`m so sorry. Such a tragedy


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m typing this with tears in my eyes....but happy tears

Such a beautiful story...I hope you`ll pass it on.
http://www.silive.com/northshore/index.ssf/2014/07/good_news_lowes_employees_come.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You need a tissue for this one
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=1628&src=share_fb_new_1628


What a wonderful friendship. I hope the parents help them stay in touch.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I never knew that. We had a beautiful blue one, but it's gone now. We' also had the white with smaller flowers, bloomed every August. I don't know how it will do this year. I'll make a note of what you do and try that.
> 
> Due to DH's health issues he wasn't able to garden much. He's trying to catch up now. I don't garden except in pots. I can't take the heat.
> 
> In fact, I just got back from a walk with a friend. It was 82 degrees, and I thought it would kill me. Never again - walking in the seventies, not the eighties. No sun, but humid. Ugh. I'm still cooling off.


I didn't realize your DH wasn't well Bonnie; I hope he's feeling much better now.

It's been very hot here the past few days too; today our downtown was 35C (95F) in the shade. That's much hotter than usual for us temperate weather people. Weekend attendance at our summer festival was down because of the heat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


Oh Yarnie, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your cousin's little grandson; so devastating for all of them. I'll pray for them too - and still praying for you and your Dad.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry Yarnie. My nephew is having their baby tomorrow morning. Please pray for my great nephew and neice along with Yarnie's cousin's daughter's baby. Lord Bless them for the lose of their first baby. Lord I lift their grief up to you. I pray to the Father for their heart ache and peace and comfort them. In the Name of Jesus I pray.


Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy baby CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m typing this with tears in my eyes....but happy tears
> 
> Such a beautiful story...I hope you`ll pass it on.
> http://www.silive.com/northshore/index.ssf/2014/07/good_news_lowes_employees_come.html


Very heartwarming Wendy, thanks for posting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry Yarnie. My nephew is having their baby tomorrow morning. Please pray for my great nephew and neice along with Yarnie's cousin's daughter's baby. Lord Bless them for the lose of their first baby. Lord I lift their grief up to you. I pray to the Father for their heart ache and peace and comfort them. In the Name of Jesus I pray.


CB,
I will pray for your great nephew and Yarnie and her family.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Morning All!

My company is off camping in the mountains for a week so I'm going to try to catch up to y'all. 

Be blessed in all that you do today!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Perfect! We'll sit on the deck and look out at the pasture and the lake and ignore the inside of the house.


Your view sounds lovely, WCK...post a picture so we can see it too!

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry Yarnie. My nephew is having their baby tomorrow morning. Please pray for my great nephew and neice along with Yarnie's cousin's daughter's baby. Lord Bless them for the lose of their first baby. Lord I lift their grief up to you. I pray to the Father for their heart ache and peace and comfort them. In the Name of Jesus I pray.


Amen. Thank you, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks for sharing. There are good people. Sad thing is we don't hear enough of the stories of those that go out of their way to help others. We always hear of the bad ones.


Yes, there are good people, and what lovely account he gave of his experience.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't realize your DH wasn't well Bonnie; I hope he's feeling much better now.
> 
> It's been very hot here the past few days too; today our downtown was 35C (95F) in the shade. That's much hotter than usual for us temperate weather people. Weekend attendance at our summer festival was down because of the heat.


Thank you, WCK. He's doing better, still recuperating but coming along well.

It's been very hot here in Atlanta, too. We're getting relief tomorrow with rain all day! I love rain, and I think our area is turning into a desert. So little rain every summer. My yard has cracks in it, it's so dry. After the rain, three mornings in the sxties, highs in the low eighties. That's what they tell us. We shall see!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> I will pray for your great nephew and Yarnie and her family.


So will I, CB.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here are the 2 shawls I've been working on but ran out of thread on the yellow one so hope it will look OK when finished & the neck.
> 
> I had enough yarn to make another lavender one, but gave it away to a friend so this is a second one. I may keep this one as needed one in cafe other day as shoulders were cold.


Really pretty shawls, Janie...I love the open work on them!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Today is truly a day to rejoice. Our friend Bill next door finally got his pension from the state yesterday!!
> I`d like to think the prayers I said over the two shepherds pies I made for him Friday helped the prayers along.


That's wonderful, WBee! I think you're right, it was the shepherd's pie AND the prayers that did it!

(What veggies do you put in your pie? I always use green beans, but I notice that some used mixed veggies.)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yesterday I picked a gallon of blackberries. In fact the plastic bucket got so heavy at one point that I had to empty the berries in another container and refrigerate them before I picked another load.
> So now that`s 2 gallons of blackberries I have washed and stored in my freezer. Am starting another load this evening when it gets cooler.
> And there are still loads of them that haven`t even changed to red yet. Hopefully the rain we are expecting tonight and tomorrow will ripen them.


No comment! I'm too jealous to say anything nice...sorry!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You need a tissue for this one
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=1628&src=share_fb_new_1628


I love that story...the wisdom and the wonder! Precious!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I just give all my plants organics, alfalfa, cottonseed, kelp, meals, and I cut it down to the ground. When you do that to clematis, they comeback fuller than ever.


Well no wonder they're so beautiful you really treat them well. I just give mine a general all-purpose feed once a month.

When do you cut back the clematis...in the fall when its gone past?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The article I posted earlier about a town being held hostage by illegal aliens was fake.
> I just got a PM about it, and after viewing it again, it is indeed a fake.
> I apologise for unknowingly posting something fake. It wasn`t done intentionally, and again I apologise.
> I`m rather relieved that it is fake though. My stomach has been churning about it all day.


Thanks for correcting it WBee. Makes you wonder though why someone goes to the trouble to fake something like that. I mean, its not like we don't have enough real concerns with the situation.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


Oh Yarnie, that is just about the saddest thing ever...my heart hurts just thinking about it.

May God surround them with his comforting presence, fill them with peace, and give them strength to help one another.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Nope, I think it was just the opposite. When they met Mom was 17 - Daddy was 23. She had a friend (like a brother) who kept wanting her to meet his buddie who was a little Frenchman. Mom was still in high school & working at a 5 & 10 cent store. Finally the friend Fred bought Daddy to the store to meet Mom. Daddy said he took 1 look at Mama & knew she was the 1 for him. They dated 3 years. My Daddy loved my Mommy every day of his life. Their song was "I found a million dollar baby in a 5 & 10 cent store." I said the eulogy for my dad & said that this was "their" song. Also, their grave markers state: His:
> Daddy & Husband - her's: Mommy & Wife.


Aww...that is so sweet!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You have apples already???! Wow!
> Ours don't come in till early Sept. Love Macs!


Yes. We picked them because we knew the birds and deer would get them soon. We didn't get any last year. They are the green sour ones that make good pies. Tomorrow after my kids are gone back I will have to peel the rest. Made two more pies with the store bought crust. They were just as good as Bon's pies. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't realize your DH wasn't well Bonnie; I hope he's feeling much better now.
> 
> It's been very hot here the past few days too; today our downtown was 35C (95F) in the shade. That's much hotter than usual for us temperate weather people. Weekend attendance at our summer festival was down because of the heat.


Do you have alot of business from the festival? I don't go to summer festivals. Just fall. Because of the heat. How your temps come down soon. Our heat is starting to come back since our rain last week but suppose to cool down again .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for a safe delivery and healthy baby CB.


Thanks WKC . She was suppose to go in at 7:00 so she is probably in surgery right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB,
> I will pray for your great nephew and Yarnie and her family.


Thanks sweet friend.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So will I, CB.


Thanks Bon.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well no wonder they're so beautiful you really treat them well. I just give mine a general all-purpose feed once a month.
> 
> When do you cut back the clematis...in the fall when its gone past?


Do you have the Autumn clematis? I have 2 but don't know when to cut them back. I cut my Spring ones in Feb when I cut my roses.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have the Autumn clematis? I have 2 but don't know when to cut them back. I cut my Spring ones in Feb when I cut my roses.


Mine have flowered already...I'm thinking I might cut them back now and see if they produce again. It could disastrous though...what do you think?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks sweet friend.♥


♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mine have flowered already...I'm thinking I might cut them back now and see if they produce again. It could disastrous though...what do you think?


I don't know. Mine don't bloom until around late Aug or Sept. I dont' think disastrous . Maybe you need to google it. I don't think it ever hurts to cut dead off . Except hydrangea's. The bloom on the woody stems.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Crocheted Janie?


Yes it is crocheted as I found this lovely pattern & it only takes 400 yards of yarn. I will keep the lavender one but give the yellow one to charity.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. We picked them because we knew the birds and deer would get them soon. We didn't get any last year. They are the green sour ones that make good pies. Tomorrow after my kids are gone back I will have to peel the rest. Made two more pies with the store bought crust. They were just as good as Bon's pies. :wink:


I have one of those apple peelers that I used on the farm do you have one? I don't use mine anymore. We all should live close to each other to trade/give each other things we have but don't use.

Let me know & I'll send it to you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
> Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
> Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.♥


Thank you Lord for the blessing of a new baby.

Have a great day, CB..looks to be a busy one for you!

♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
> Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
> Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.♥


Congratulations to all on the new baby!

Sounds like it was a lively night at your house. Three boys can do that! :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

For my friends.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> That's wonderful, WBee! I think you're right, it was the shepherd's pie AND the prayers that did it!
> 
> (What veggies do you put in your pie? I always use green beans, but I notice that some used mixed veggies.)


I don`t put veggies in the shepherds pie apart from onions. I cook the ground beef and onions in a skillet, drain off the fat and put it in a cup to use for the gravy. I then put the ground beef in an oval casserole dish. Then I make the gravy using beef broth and pour over the ground beef/onions.
Then I heat water for the mashed potato, add some garlic salt, and spread over the meat and gravy. Dot some butter over the mashed potatoes and put under the broiler for a few minutes.
I`m so ticked off because I sent my son over Bills to drop off the 2 shepherds pies. He wanted to visit visit with Bills son Josh anyway so it saved me a trip. Well Josh forgot to put the shepherds pies in the fridge - he left them on the countertop and ants got into it. So they had to be thrown out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have one of those apple peelers that I used on the farm do you have one? I don't use mine anymore. We all should live close to each other to trade/give each other things we have but don't use.
> 
> Let me know & I'll send it to you.


No I don't have one. We had a plastic one and it broke. I have seen good ones in the flea market and antiques but never bought one. Thanks Janie.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t put veggies in the shepherds pie apart from onions. I cook the ground beef and onions in a skillet, drain off the fat and put it in a cup to use for the gravy. I then put the ground beef in an oval casserole dish. Then I make the gravy using beef broth and pour over the ground beef/onions.
> Then I heat water for the mashed potato, add some garlic salt, and spread over the meat and gravy. Dot some butter over the mashed potatoes and put under the broiler for a few minutes.
> I`m so ticked off because I sent my son over Bills to drop off the 2 shepherds pies. He wanted to visit visit with Bills son Josh anyway so it saved me a trip. Well Josh forgot to put the shepherds pies in the fridge - he left them on the countertop and ants got into it. So they had to be thrown out.


Wendy, sorry all of your hard work went out the back door.

Here is just a few of the yarn bundles I'll mail to you if you want. A friend gave this to me as she said she didn't want to finish it. I have kept it for a year & thought you might enjoy the yarn.

I'm already tired so don't know if I'll mail it today but maybe tomorrow if you want this sorry about the mess of yarn.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No I don't have one. We had a plastic one and it broke. I have seen good ones in the flea market and antiques but never bought one. Thanks Janie.


I'll look it up & mail it when I mail Wendy's yarn if she wants it, if not then I'll send the apple peeler to you as it is metal & worked the last time I used it. My girls don't have apple trees.

I love all of you ladies, big arm hugs, Janie. (Tears rolling)


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
> Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
> Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.♥


Congratulations on the new baby! You do have a busy day!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, sorry all of your hard work went out the back door.
> 
> Here is just a few of the yarn bundles I'll mail to you if you want. A friend gave this to me as she said she didn't want to finish it. I have kept it for a year & thought you might enjoy the yarn.
> 
> I'm already tired so don't know if I'll mail it today but maybe tomorrow if you want this sorry about the mess of yarn.


I absolutely love that blue yarn Janie. I like them all, but the blue is gorgeous. Thanks so much. i`m sure I will find a use for them. Thank you very much indeed. ♥
Take your time in sending it Janie...I know you`ve been under the weather and I don`t want you to tax your strength in any way. ♥

I started another project last night...so now that`s 6 afghans on the go. The afghan I started is for my sons friend whose wife had a baby earlier this year. This afghan will be for baby Elijah`s 1st Birthday in January.
The baby afghan is in chart form, so I spent quite a bit of time last night writing it out, then typing it. I went to print it out and the printer wouldn`t go on. Will wait til hubby gets home for him to take a look at it... he`s gone to Lowes to buy me a vacuum cleaner. I think hubby must`ve unplugged the printer when we had our new cable modem/phone installed earlier this month.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Am off to pick some more blackberries before the rains come. Apparently this storm will be pretty bad this evening. I just hope we won`t lose power.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I absolutely love that blue yarn Janie. I like them all, but the blue is gorgeous. Thanks so much. i`m sure I will find a use for them. Thank you very much indeed. ♥
> Take your time in sending it Janie...I know you`ve been under the weather and I don`t want you to tax your strength in any way. ♥
> 
> I started another project last night...so now that`s 6 afghans on the go. The afghan I started is for my sons friend whose wife had a baby earlier this year. This afghan will be for baby Elijah`s 1st Birthday in January.
> The baby afghan is in chart form, so I spent quite a bit of time last night writing it out, then typing it. I went to print it out and the printer wouldn`t go on. Will wait til hubby gets home for him to take a look at it... he`s gone to Lowes to buy me a vacuum cleaner. I think hubby must`ve unplugged the printer when we had our new cable modem/phone installed earlier this month.


Good I'll mail them tomorrow as have dr's apt. I'm going to take a nap as so tired. Will be glad to have it made up for someone to use. It has been in my closet & I've looked at for a year!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Am off to pick some more blackberries before the rains come. Apparently this storm will be pretty bad this evening. I just hope we won`t lose power.


I hope you get a lot of them!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My cousin's daughterlost her baby today. Baby was due the 20th and Dr. could not find babies heart beat. He was a boy born full term. But cord was wrap around his neck twice. It was their first baby and would have been my cousin's first grandchild. I feel so bad, please pray for my cousin and her child who lost the baby.


I'm so sorry to hear this news Yarnie. Hugs and strength to your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Nope, I think it was just the opposite. When they met Mom was 17 - Daddy was 23. She had a friend (like a brother) who kept wanting her to meet his buddie who was a little Frenchman. Mom was still in high school & working at a 5 & 10 cent store. Finally the friend Fred bought Daddy to the store to meet Mom. Daddy said he took 1 look at Mama & knew she was the 1 for him. They dated 3 years. My Daddy loved my Mommy every day of his life. Their song was "I found a million dollar baby in a 5 & 10 cent store." I said the eulogy for my dad & said that this was "their" song. Also, their grave markers state: His:
> Daddy & Husband - her's: Mommy & Wife.


It was the same with my parents. My father used to tease my mother saying he let her catch him. He loved her every day of his life also. He wouldn't let anyone take care of her, only he could do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the same with my parents. My father used to tease my mother saying he let her catch him. He loved her every day of his life also. He wouldn't let anyone take care of her, only he could do it.


My parents said that too. Same thing as your family. He was totally dedicated to her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
> Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
> Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.♥


Congrats on your family's new addition. Sounds like you will be busy again today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> For my friends.


Jane - that's so nice. You've covered all of us with that. Thank you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t put veggies in the shepherds pie apart from onions. I cook the ground beef and onions in a skillet, drain off the fat and put it in a cup to use for the gravy. I then put the ground beef in an oval casserole dish. Then I make the gravy using beef broth and pour over the ground beef/onions.
> Then I heat water for the mashed potato, add some garlic salt, and spread over the meat and gravy. Dot some butter over the mashed potatoes and put under the broiler for a few minutes.
> I`m so ticked off because I sent my son over Bills to drop off the 2 shepherds pies. He wanted to visit visit with Bills son Josh anyway so it saved me a trip. Well Josh forgot to put the shepherds pies in the fridge - he left them on the countertop and ants got into it. So they had to be thrown out.


Oh no! That's a shame. I think I've had your kind of shepherd pie - don't think it had veggies. I'd like to make it, but DH doesn't really like mashed potatoes. I know - he's a little bit crazy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wendy, sorry all of your hard work went out the back door.
> 
> Here is just a few of the yarn bundles I'll mail to you if you want. A friend gave this to me as she said she didn't want to finish it. I have kept it for a year & thought you might enjoy the yarn.
> 
> I'm already tired so don't know if I'll mail it today but maybe tomorrow if you want this sorry about the mess of yarn.


Beautiful colors! I hope Wendy shows us what she does with it! You're so nice, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I absolutely love that blue yarn Janie. I like them all, but the blue is gorgeous. Thanks so much. i`m sure I will find a use for them. Thank you very much indeed. ♥
> Take your time in sending it Janie...I know you`ve been under the weather and I don`t want you to tax your strength in any way. ♥
> 
> I started another project last night...so now that`s 6 afghans on the go. The afghan I started is for my sons friend whose wife had a baby earlier this year. This afghan will be for baby Elijah`s 1st Birthday in January.
> The baby afghan is in chart form, so I spent quite a bit of time last night writing it out, then typing it. I went to print it out and the printer wouldn`t go on. Will wait til hubby gets home for him to take a look at it... he`s gone to Lowes to buy me a vacuum cleaner. I think hubby must`ve unplugged the printer when we had our new cable modem/phone installed earlier this month.


I can hear the wheels turning as you plan your next project!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the same with my parents. My father used to tease my mother saying he let her catch him. He loved her every day of his life also. He wouldn't let anyone take care of her, only he could do it.


That's so sweet. My parents knew each other for only 3 MONTHS before they got married! People didn't fool around back then.

They got married and THEN fooled around! 
:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'll look it up & mail it when I mail Wendy's yarn if she wants it, if not then I'll send the apple peeler to you as it is metal & worked the last time I used it. My girls don't have apple trees.
> 
> I love all of you ladies, big arm hugs, Janie. (Tears rolling)


Janie you are too sweet! Love you. So happy you are back. We missed you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the same with my parents. My father used to tease my mother saying he let her catch him. He loved her every day of his life also. He wouldn't let anyone take care of her, only he could do it.


That is so sweet. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds ." ~Psalms 147:3 I hope this comforts my friends in some way today


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/lessonslearnedinlife/photos/a.109979089073806.15189.109759299095785/790229294382112/?type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=686184704783576&set=a.138498186218900.27137.128861763849209&type=1&theater So true!~


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


I like it! And people who knit look a lot like the girl in the white dress who's walking alone - right? I know I do! 
:shock:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> .


Perfect joey
I saw a knitting bag once that had a logo that said "I knit so I don`t kill people"


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


We love our knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes it is crocheted as I found this lovely pattern & it only takes 400 yards of yarn. I will keep the lavender one but give the yellow one to charity.


Envy you Janie in the very best way! Both my grandmother & mom crocheted. Me? No! Have never been able to make heads nor tails of crochet patterns. Took to knitting like a duck to water - but crochet patterns re like Chinese to me. Needless to say, I treasure the things grandma & mom made me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Envy you Janie in the very best way! Both my grandmother & mom crocheted. Me? No! Have never been able to make heads nor tails of crochet patterns. Took to knitting like a duck to water - but crochet patterns re like Chinese to me. Needless to say, I treasure the things grandma & mom made me.


You and i are of the same mind GGirl
:thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It was the same with my parents. My father used to tease my mother saying he let her catch him. He loved her every day of his life also. He wouldn't let anyone take care of her, only he could do it.


Reading your parents' story seems to justify my parents' story also. Good to read true love stories, isn't it? Aren't we the fortunate daughters?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh no! That's a shame. I think I've had your kind of shepherd pie - don't think it had veggies. I'd like to make it, but DH doesn't really like mashed potatoes. I know - he's a little bit crazy.


Oh my word! Here I thought I was the only 1 whose DH doesn't like mashed potatoes - he says they're nasty! Tee Hee


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word! Here I thought I was the only 1 whose DH doesn't like mashed potatoes - he says they're nasty! Tee Hee


My husband will not eat them either! I love them.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I like it! And people who knit look a lot like the girl in the white dress who's walking alone - right? I know I do!
> :shock:


Oh yeah Bon? So,this means I'll recognize you from behind, huh? And, here I thought it was me! Wrong! It's you Bon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah Bon? So,this means I'll recognize you from behind, huh? And, here I thought it was me! Wrong! It's you Bon.


OMG call 911, these two are having a hallucination. 

OH FYI the dog sitter has access to a computer and is generating lists about the poor illegal aliens. Amazing none in her lists are the gang members that are coming in as criminals but minors here. Shocking I know


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OMG call 911, these two are having a hallucination.
> 
> OH FYI the dog sitter has access to a computer and is generating lists about the poor illegal aliens. Amazing none in her lists are the gang members that are coming in as criminals but minors here. Shocking I know


 :shock: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/lessonslearnedinlife/photos/a.109979089073806.15189.109759299095785/790229294382112/?type=1&theater


This is it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Perfect joey
> I saw a knitting bag once that had a logo that said "I knit so I don`t kill people"


I'm awake & read your words about the yarn. It is not blue--it is turquoise!

Do you still want all of those colors as the lady was making an afghan.

Look at it again & I'll try tomorrow to get different light for the true colors.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah Bon? So,this means I'll recognize you from behind, huh? And, here I thought it was me! Wrong! It's you Bon.


I only wish I looked that good from behind!!!!

:roll: :roll: :?: :?: :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Envy you Janie in the very best way! Both my grandmother & mom crocheted. Me? No! Have never been able to make heads nor tails of crochet patterns. Took to knitting like a duck to water - but crochet patterns re like Chinese to me. Needless to say, I treasure the things grandma & mom made me.


Thanks as I really like the look of knitting better but crochet is faster in most patterns, but it makes a rough stitch where the knitting is smooth unless you are making cables, etc., in the work.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=686184704783576&set=a.138498186218900.27137.128861763849209&type=1&theater So true!~


Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

If I were the Devil . . . I mean, if I were the Prince of Darkness, I would of course, want to engulf the whole earth in darkness. I would have a third of its real estate and four-fifths of its population, but I would not be happy until I had seized the ripest apple on the tree, so I should set about however necessary to take over the United States.
I would begin with a campaign of whispers. With the wisdom of a serpent, I would whisper to you as I whispered to Eve: "Do as you please." "Do as you please." To the young, I would whisper, "The Bible is a myth." I would convince them that man created God instead of the other way around. I would confide that what is bad is good, and what is good is "square". In the ears of the young marrieds, I would whisper that work is debasing, that cocktail parties are good for you. I would caution them not to be extreme in religion, in patriotism, in moral conduct. And the old, I would teach to pray. I would teach them to say after me: "Our Father, which art in Washington" . . .
If I were the Devil, I'd educate authors in how to make lurid literature exciting so that anything else would appear dull and uninteresting. I'd threaten T.V. with dirtier movies and vice versa. And then, if I were the devil, I'd get organized. I'd infiltrate unions and urge more loafing and less work, because idle hands usually work for me. I'd peddle narcotics to whom I could. I'd sell alcohol to ladies and gentlemen of distinction. And I'd tranquilize the rest with pills.
If I were the Devil, I would encourage schools to refine yound intellects but neglect to discipline emotions . . . let those run wild. I would designate an athiest to front for me before the highest courts in the land and I would get preachers to say "she's right." With flattery and promises of power, I could get the courts to rule what I construe as against God and in favor of pornography, and thus, I would evict God from the courthouse, and then from the school house, and then from the houses of Congress and then, in His own churches I would substitute psychology for religion, and I would deify science because that way men would become smart enough to create super weapons, but not wise enough to control them.
If I were Satan, I'd make the symbol of Easter an egg, and the symbol of Christmas, a bottle.
If I were the Devil, I would take from those who have and I would give to those who wanted, until I had killed the incentive of the ambitious.
And then, my police state would force everybody back to work. Then, I could separate families, putting children in uniform, women in coal mines, and objectors in slave camps.
In other words, if I were Satan, I'd just keep on doing what he's doing.
Paul Harvey, Good Day.
1965


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Perfect joey
> I saw a knitting bag once that had a logo that said "I knit so I don`t kill people"


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> .


Did you say .?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


.? What am I missing?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah Bon? So,this means I'll recognize you from behind, huh? And, here I thought it was me! Wrong! It's you Bon.


I'll have to let you have it. I've seen your picture, and you look a lot more like her than I do. Darnit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh my word! Here I thought I was the only 1 whose DH doesn't like mashed potatoes - he says they're nasty! Tee Hee


I love them! What's with our guys?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My husband will not eat them either! I love them.


Good grief - three of them! THey are so delicious - with butter melting on the top. Yumm!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OMG call 911, these two are having a hallucination.
> 
> OH FYI the dog sitter has access to a computer and is generating lists about the poor illegal aliens. Amazing none in her lists are the gang members that are coming in as criminals but minors here. Shocking I know


 :shock:ing for sure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I only wish I looked that good from behind!!!!
> 
> :roll: :roll: :?: :?: :shock:


I wish I looked as good from the front as she does from behind!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If I were the Devil . . . I mean, if I were the Prince of Darkness, I would of course, want to engulf the whole earth in darkness. I would have a third of its real estate and four-fifths of its population, but I would not be happy until I had seized the ripest apple on the tree, so I should set about however necessary to take over the United States.
> I would begin with a campaign of whispers. With the wisdom of a serpent, I would whisper to you as I whispered to Eve: "Do as you please." "Do as you please." To the young, I would whisper, "The Bible is a myth." I would convince them that man created God instead of the other way around. I would confide that what is bad is good, and what is good is "square". In the ears of the young marrieds, I would whisper that work is debasing, that cocktail parties are good for you. I would caution them not to be extreme in religion, in patriotism, in moral conduct. And the old, I would teach to pray. I would teach them to say after me: "Our Father, which art in Washington" . . .
> If I were the Devil, I'd educate authors in how to make lurid literature exciting so that anything else would appear dull and uninteresting. I'd threaten T.V. with dirtier movies and vice versa. And then, if I were the devil, I'd get organized. I'd infiltrate unions and urge more loafing and less work, because idle hands usually work for me. I'd peddle narcotics to whom I could. I'd sell alcohol to ladies and gentlemen of distinction. And I'd tranquilize the rest with pills.
> If I were the Devil, I would encourage schools to refine yound intellects but neglect to discipline emotions . . . let those run wild. I would designate an athiest to front for me before the highest courts in the land and I would get preachers to say "she's right." With flattery and promises of power, I could get the courts to rule what I construe as against God and in favor of pornography, and thus, I would evict God from the courthouse, and then from the school house, and then from the houses of Congress and then, in His own churches I would substitute psychology for religion, and I would deify science because that way men would become smart enough to create super weapons, but not wise enough to control them.
> ...


Back in 1965 - prophetic, isn't it? He was a smart man.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Approaching the midnight hour here in the eastern time zone. Tomorrow is a busy day. Sarah will be here without her brother. He's going to basketball camp at his high school (first year!), and she wants to learn to knit. She also wanted to cook on one of our days together. Since we have only two days left and since her brother isn't interested in knitting or cooking right now, we're going to knit AND bake a cake - from SCRATCH!! i hope she's as excited as I am.

Have a lovely Tuesday - but first - sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had to type something to post a picture.


Oh - funny! I thought there was some deep significance. :roll:

Thanks for solving the mystery. Now I can sleep.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Approaching the midnight hour here in the eastern time zone. Tomorrow is a busy day. Sarah will be here without her brother. He's going to basketball camp at his high school (first year!), and she wants to learn to knit. She also wanted to cook on one of our days together. Since we have only two days left and since her brother isn't interested in knitting or cooking right now, we're going to knit AND bake a cake - from SCRATCH!! i hope she's as excited as I am.
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday - but first - sweet dreams.


What fun you will have tomorrow Bon. Sweet dreams to you too. ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Approaching the midnight hour here in the eastern time zone. Tomorrow is a busy day. Sarah will be here without her brother. He's going to basketball camp at his high school (first year!), and she wants to learn to knit. She also wanted to cook on one of our days together. Since we have only two days left and since her brother isn't interested in knitting or cooking right now, we're going to knit AND bake a cake - from SCRATCH!! i hope she's as excited as I am.
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday - but first - sweet dreams.


Have a great day with your Sarah. Aren't we the blessed ones having our GKs. Mine spent last night with us. GD started out sleeping on a cot, but happily for me, ended up sleeping with me. Although she about scooted me off the side of the bed. Love our babies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Never argue with the devil, he'll beat you with experience!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t put veggies in the shepherds pie apart from onions. I cook the ground beef and onions in a skillet, drain off the fat and put it in a cup to use for the gravy. I then put the ground beef in an oval casserole dish. Then I make the gravy using beef broth and pour over the ground beef/onions.
> Then I heat water for the mashed potato, add some garlic salt, and spread over the meat and gravy. Dot some butter over the mashed potatoes and put under the broiler for a few minutes.
> I`m so ticked off because I sent my son over Bills to drop off the 2 shepherds pies. He wanted to visit visit with Bills son Josh anyway so it saved me a trip. Well Josh forgot to put the shepherds pies in the fridge - he left them on the countertop and ants got into it. So they had to be thrown out.


I think I'll try it that way, it sounds yummy...then you can have any veggie on the side.

Ooops on the ants in the pie...what a shame!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Your view sounds lovely, WCK...post a picture so we can see it too!
> 
> :thumbup:


I never get tired of the view


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I never get tired of the view


Oh my gosh WCK...that is one spectacular view! You are blessed indeed!!!

Thanks for posting it...I'll be looking at it a lot!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I never get tired of the view


Beautiful view. I don't blame you for never getting tired of that ! I remember it because of the wild flowers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have alot of business from the festival? I don't go to summer festivals. Just fall. Because of the heat. How your temps come down soon. Our heat is starting to come back since our rain last week but suppose to cool down again .


No - yarn sales usually slow down during spring and summer, mixed with a few good days which are always a nice boost. But my friend with the shoe store usually does a booming business, even better than the Christmas season.

Still way too hot here, hopefully will cool off over the next couple of days. Hope you cool off too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just got the call from our new baby. He is here and doing fine. Thanks for the prayers.
> Going to be another wild day here. I have to get the 3 boys up. I made them go to bed at 12:00. I know they got back up because the computer was back on. The gs that was up on the blow up mattress in another bed that he was last night. He kept messing with the air so I am thinking the air went out during the night.
> Taking them to my mother's to tell her good bye. The dishwasher repair man coming today.PTL. I love y'all. Hope everyone has a great Monday. Ttyl . Prayers for the ones that have asked for it.♥


Wonderful news about the new baby! Hope you enjoy the day with your grands; they're sure keeping you busy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> For my friends.


That's so nice; thanks Janie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I don`t put veggies in the shepherds pie apart from onions. I cook the ground beef and onions in a skillet, drain off the fat and put it in a cup to use for the gravy. I then put the ground beef in an oval casserole dish. Then I make the gravy using beef broth and pour over the ground beef/onions.
> Then I heat water for the mashed potato, add some garlic salt, and spread over the meat and gravy. Dot some butter over the mashed potatoes and put under the broiler for a few minutes.
> I`m so ticked off because I sent my son over Bills to drop off the 2 shepherds pies. He wanted to visit visit with Bills son Josh anyway so it saved me a trip. Well Josh forgot to put the shepherds pies in the fridge - he left them on the countertop and ants got into it. So they had to be thrown out.


That's awful Wendy; so sorry about the ants  Bill must have been so disappointed too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Approaching the midnight hour here in the eastern time zone. Tomorrow is a busy day. Sarah will be here without her brother. He's going to basketball camp at his high school (first year!), and she wants to learn to knit. She also wanted to cook on one of our days together. Since we have only two days left and since her brother isn't interested in knitting or cooking right now, we're going to knit AND bake a cake - from SCRATCH!! i hope she's as excited as I am.
> 
> Have a lovely Tuesday - but first - sweet dreams.


Sounds like so much fun; hope you and Sarah have a great day together!.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a really nice visit with our nephew yesterday; we celebrated his 25th birthday. He's the middle boy of DH's brother and if I close my eyes, he sounds exactly like his dad. We stayed up late playing cards - he won. He had come out for a friends wedding and is now on his way back to Alberta.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We had a really nice visit with our nephew yesterday; we celebrated his 25th birthday. He's the middle boy of DH's brother and if I close my eyes, he sounds exactly like his dad. We stayed up late playing cards - he won. He had come out for a friends wedding and is now on his way back to Alberta.


Did he like the B/day cake you made him? :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did he like the B/day cake you made him? :wink:


 :XD: He did - double chocolate fudge cake. He took a big wedge with him to eat on the ferry. His mom is a great baker, so I'm sure he'll get another birthday cake in a few days (a real home baked one. :lol: )


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Are your grands still with you for another night CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are your grands still with you for another night CB?


No. They are at home. They left at noon today. They will be coming back the last of the month to stay longer. Sil has to go back to work Wed. so he needed a day off before going back.It was short but sweet. Just like your nephews visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. They are at home. They left at noon today. They will be coming back the last of the month to stay longer. Sil has to go back to work Wed. so he needed a day off before going back.It was short but sweet. Just like your nephews visit.


I bet you're already looking forward to their next visit!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sarah and I have a question. We know that soaking cotton yarn in vinegar before washing it can prevent fading. The question is:

Do you have to do this vinegar soak before EVERY washing, or is it a one-time deal?

I know someone will know the answer.

Thanks, friends!
Bonnie and Sarah


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sarah and I have a question. We know that soaking cotton yarn in vinegar before washing it can prevent fading. The question is:
> 
> Do you have to do this vinegar soak before EVERY washing, or is it a one-time deal?
> 
> ...


I'd like to know this, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Sarah and I have a question. We know that soaking cotton yarn in vinegar before washing it can prevent fading. The question is:
> 
> Do you have to do this vinegar soak before EVERY washing, or is it a one-time deal?
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie & Sarah,
I don't usually rinse cotton in vinegar unless I think the colours will run (usually just use a cold water wash and air dry rather than using the dryer). If worried about the dye running, I just rinse the one time to set the colour. I'm curious about what everyone else does.

Have a great day knitting and baking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Bonnie & Sarah,
> I don't usually rinse cotton in vinegar unless I think the colours will run (usually just use a cold water wash and air dry rather than using the dryer). If worried about the dye running, I just rinse the one time to set the colour. I'm curious about what everyone else does.
> 
> Have a great day knitting and baking!


Thanks, WCK! We soaked it, and it will come out of the washer in a few minutes. Now we know - only once. Good news!!

We baked our cake - what fun to make it from scratch! We are pioneer women, Sarah and I. We're going to put fluffy white icing on it with a surprise chocolate butter cream hiding between the layers. Dinner's at 7 - dessert at 7:30. Come on by!

And now - to knit! Wish us luck.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sorry, If I have posted this before, It is good to see that there are good people out there.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/07/156844-va-failed-repair-vets-wheelchair-lowes-employees-stepped-make-like-new/?utm_source=dailynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%7BCAMPAIGN_ID%7D


Awesome story...yay Lowe's! :thumbup: Boo VA! :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Sarah and I have a question. We know that soaking cotton yarn in vinegar before washing it can prevent fading. The question is:
> 
> Do you have to do this vinegar soak before EVERY washing, or is it a one-time deal?
> 
> ...


I think its a one time thing...some people add salt to set colors too , but I've never done that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: He did - double chocolate fudge cake. He took a big wedge with him to eat on the ferry. His mom is a great baker, so I'm sure he'll get another birthday cake in a few days (a real home baked one. :lol: )


Men don't care if it is home cooked or store bought. You must have known what he would like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sorry, If I have posted this before, It is good to see that there are good people out there.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/07/156844-va-failed-repair-vets-wheelchair-lowes-employees-stepped-make-like-new/?utm_source=dailynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=%7BCAMPAIGN_ID%7D


Good for Lowes. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I have been busy the last couple of days. My garden is starting to produce, and I have been trying to keep up with it. I canned more green beans yesterday. I am done with green beans and will be giving the future produce away. My fingers are sore from snapping them. I picked and dried basil over the weekend and have more drying now. I have cucumbers that need to be turned into refrigerator pickles too. I will probably put up 10 jars or so. Right now, I am nursing my hands. I can't knit today, so I am reading.

Hope everyone else is doing well. It sounds like you are all busy too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been busy the last couple of days. My garden is starting to produce, and I have been trying to keep up with it. I canned more green beans yesterday. I am done with green beans and will be giving the future produce away. My fingers are sore from snapping them. I picked and dried basil over the weekend and have more drying now. I have cucumbers that need to be turned into refrigerator pickles too. I will probably put up 10 jars or so. Right now, I am nursing my hands. I can't knit today, so I am reading.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It sounds like you are all busy too.


My beans are coming, but my peas were a disaster... I had about 5 peas and that is all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I think its a one time thing...some people add salt to set colors too , but I've never done that.


I too think it is a one time thing. I will add a glob of vinegar in my water when I rinse some dyed yarn projects I have bought, before blocking it. Never heard of adding salt. You have to add salt to certain dyes, but that is during the dying process not the rinse cycle,


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> My beans are coming, but my peas were a disaster... I had about 5 peas and that is all.


Mine didn't take either. I don't know why. The weather here was good, but Spring was late. Peas should be planted early, but we had snow on the ground at the normal planting time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Mine didn't take either. I don't know why. The weather here was good, but Spring was late. Peas should be planted early, but we had snow on the ground at the normal planting time.


Thank you for telling me this. Sometimes I am not the only one. Sorry you did not have a good crop. I love peas.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I have been busy the last couple of days. My garden is starting to produce, and I have been trying to keep up with it. I canned more green beans yesterday. I am done with green beans and will be giving the future produce away. My fingers are sore from snapping them. I picked and dried basil over the weekend and have more drying now. I have cucumbers that need to be turned into refrigerator pickles too. I will probably put up 10 jars or so. Right now, I am nursing my hands. I can't knit today, so I am reading.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It sounds like you are all busy too.


Hope your fingers get well soon. Our garden is not doing very well as we have a chipmunk that is eating it down faster than it can grow except the zucchini/yellow crook neck squash & tomatoes.

How do you dry basil? My plant tries to die so I barely have enough to eat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://weaselzippers.us/193292-pew-poll-77-of-conservatives-support-israel-support-falls-to-just-39-for-liberals/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hope your fingers get well soon. Our garden is not doing very well as we have a chipmunk that is eating it down faster than it can grow except the zucchini/yellow crook neck squash & tomatoes.
> 
> How do you dry basil? My plant tries to die so I barely have enough to eat.


I read to just freeze it. Turns black, but it does that in cooking anyway.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks to Gerslay and WCK for answering our vinegar question. Sarah was tickled pink to see her name in the post! 

She took to the knitting so fast! I wasn't sure she'd get it, but she did. We did crocheting last summer, and it was hard. I thought she just forgot about it. When she came in this morning, she had her bag with a crocheted chain about ten feet long! Bless her heart - it was my turn to be tickled pink.

She said at dinner that she thinks knitting is easier than crocheting. I was surprised at that. She started watching tv toward the end of her knitting, and it got loop and had mistakes. But if she concentrates on what she's doing, she can do it. She loved the three inches she did and hopes to keep going and make it a hot pad. Her dad has already ordered a wash cloth and even ventured into my knitting closet to choose his yarn. Everyone seemed to enjoy our little knitting adventure - and that was really nice. They also thought it was neat that we asked the "knitting forum" a question and got a needed response!

Great day - I'm tired. The cake was very good. I know it was because Richard and family took most of it home, and they usually decline. Sarah worked hard today - did all the measuring and mixing. 

We missed our GS today, but we made the most of our girly day, and this grandma sure enjoyed it.

Falling asleep here. Good night - thanks for your good will. You added enjoyment to our special day. It meant so much. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Hope your fingers get well soon. Our garden is not doing very well as we have a chipmunk that is eating it down faster than it can grow except the zucchini/yellow crook neck squash & tomatoes.
> 
> How do you dry basil? My plant tries to die so I barely have enough to eat.


I use a dehydrator. But, I have heard that you can do it in the oven. I'd put it in an oven set to the lowest possible heat setting. Then just leave it to dry. My dehydrator has temp settings, and I use 125 degrees. My oven doesn't operate at that low a temp, so I'd probably preheat to 200 degrees, turn it off, and put the basil in on cookie sheets. You'd have to reheat the oven all day long to keep the low heat going, but it's doable.

I always cut the basil before noon, so the natural oils in the basil aren't dried out. That makes a better spice.

Another option easier than drying is to make basil pesto and put it in an ice cube tray to freeze. Then, I put the cubes in a freezer bag. It's easy to take a little out to use in pasta sauce or other recipes. I do this too. I use my food processor to make pesto. If you want the recipe, I'd be happy to post it, but you can find a recipe online.

You have to be careful about what you plant near basil. When I first planted it, I planted it next to sage - bad move. They don't like each other, and you don't get much of either herb. I learned to research companion planting. Since I've begun using the advice on companion planting, my entire garden has done much better and produces more .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use a dehydrator. But, I have heard that you can do it in the oven. I'd put it in an oven set to the lowest possible heat setting. Then just leave it to dry. My dehydrator has temp settings, and I use 125 degrees. My oven doesn't operate at that low a temp, so I'd probably preheat to 200 degrees, turn it off, and put the basil in on cookie sheets. You'd have to reheat the oven all day long to keep the low heat going, but it's doable.
> 
> I always cut the basil before noon, so the natural oils in the basil aren't dried out. That makes a better spice.
> 
> ...


Lots of info - very interesting. You all never cease to amaze me with all you know and do.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks to Gerslay and WCK for answering our vinegar question. Sarah was tickled pink to see her name in the post!
> 
> She took to the knitting so fast! I wasn't sure she'd get it, but she did. We did crocheting last summer, and it was hard. I thought she just forgot about it. When she came in this morning, she had her bag with a crocheted chain about ten feet long! Bless her heart - it was my turn to be tickled pink.
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Bon: Don't know what happened....I sent you a reply...but it didn't post. Whatever..glad you had a good time with your Sarah.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: Don't know what happened....I sent you a reply...but it didn't post. Whatever..glad you had a good time with your Sarah.


Was it about the vinegar? If it posted, I missed it. I'm sorry. I'll try to find it. Thanks, GG!

We had a wonderful time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Bon: Don't know what happened....I sent you a reply...but it didn't post. Whatever..glad you had a good time with your Sarah.


I found your post! It's on page 137 just above the one where you said you didn't know what happened to it. I found it. It was inserted in the middle of my post. Go one up from yours, and there it is - in the middle!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, WCK! We soaked it, and it will come out of the washer in a few minutes. Now we know - only once. Good news!!
> 
> We baked our cake - what fun to make it from scratch! We are pioneer women, Sarah and I. We're going to put fluffy white icing on it with a surprise chocolate butter cream hiding between the layers. Dinner's at 7 - dessert at 7:30. Come on by!
> 
> And now - to knit! Wish us luck.


I'm late! Did you save me a piece of cake?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks to Gerslay and WCK for answering our vinegar question. Sarah was tickled pink to see her name in the post!
> 
> She took to the knitting so fast! I wasn't sure she'd get it, but she did. We did crocheting last summer, and it was hard. I thought she just forgot about it. When she came in this morning, she had her bag with a crocheted chain about ten feet long! Bless her heart - it was my turn to be tickled pink.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made some good memories today with Sarah. Way to go Sarah! You have a sweet Grandma.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use a dehydrator. But, I have heard that you can do it in the oven. I'd put it in an oven set to the lowest possible heat setting. Then just leave it to dry. My dehydrator has temp settings, and I use 125 degrees. My oven doesn't operate at that low a temp, so I'd probably preheat to 200 degrees, turn it off, and put the basil in on cookie sheets. You'd have to reheat the oven all day long to keep the low heat going, but it's doable.
> 
> I always cut the basil before noon, so the natural oils in the basil aren't dried out. That makes a better spice.
> 
> ...


I have heard you can use your microwave to dry herbs. Didn't know that about herbs not liking each other. :shock:http://www.organicgardening.com/learn-and-grow/dry-herbs-microwaves


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I've been gone most of day. Kids call, mom goes to help. Going through my emails I found this: Makes one wonder.
> 
> Democrats Move to Outlaw Christianity
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/16283/democrats-move-outlaw-christianity/


Like we didn't know.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks to Gerslay and WCK for answering our vinegar question. Sarah was tickled pink to see her name in the post!
> 
> She took to the knitting so fast! I wasn't sure she'd get it, but she did. We did crocheting last summer, and it was hard. I thought she just forgot about it. When she came in this morning, she had her bag with a crocheted chain about ten feet long! Bless her heart - it was my turn to be tickled pink.
> 
> ...


Such a wonderful day - lots of fun for you and Sarah topped off with a great family meal!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I use a dehydrator. But, I have heard that you can do it in the oven. I'd put it in an oven set to the lowest possible heat setting. Then just leave it to dry. My dehydrator has temp settings, and I use 125 degrees. My oven doesn't operate at that low a temp, so I'd probably preheat to 200 degrees, turn it off, and put the basil in on cookie sheets. You'd have to reheat the oven all day long to keep the low heat going, but it's doable.
> 
> I always cut the basil before noon, so the natural oils in the basil aren't dried out. That makes a better spice.
> 
> ...


KC...What do you know about Basil next to Parsley? The basil is good but the parsley is a little weak...could that be why?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://weaselzippers.us/193292-pew-poll-77-of-conservatives-support-israel-support-falls-to-just-39-for-liberals/


Genesis 12:3 "And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm late! Did you save me a piece of cake?


Sure did! It's on the kitchen counter with your name on it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like you made some good memories today with Sarah. Way to go Sarah! You have a sweet Grandma.♥


So nice,CB. We did have a good day. I was going to bed a while ago, and I'm not there yet!

Good night, CB and all. Sleep well.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> So nice,CB. We did have a good day. I was going to bed a while ago, and I'm not there yet!
> 
> Good night, CB and all. Sleep well.


Goodnight Bon. Sounds like you had a lovely day today bonding with Sarah. How old is she?

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> KC...What do you know about Basil next to Parsley? The basil is good but the parsley is a little weak...could that be why?


Here is what my companion planting list says about basil :

BASIL: Plant with tomatoes to improve growth and flavor. Basil also does well with peppers, oregano, asparagus and petunias. Basil can be helpful in repelling thrips. It is said to repel flies and mosquitoes. Do not plant near rue or sage.

Here is what it says about parsley:

PARSLEY: Allies: Asparagus, carrot, chives, onions, roses and tomato. Sprinkle the leaves on tomatoes, and asparagus. Use as a tea to ward off asparagus beetles. Attracts hoverflies. Let some go to seed to attract the tiny parasitic wasps and hoverflies. Parsley increases the fragrance of roses when planted around their base. Rose problems? See: Rose Rx for answers. Mint and parsley are enemies. Keep them well away from one another.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

See you to morrow. Love!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what my companion planting list says about basil :
> 
> BASIL: Plant with tomatoes to improve growth and flavor. Basil also does well with peppers, oregano, asparagus and petunias. Basil can be helpful in repelling thrips. It is said to repel flies and mosquitoes. Do not plant near rue or sage.
> 
> ...


Thanks KC...some good information there. Interestingly I always keep the spearmint separate to itself and never plant it near other herbs. I thought I was doing it because it overseeds and takes over the garden, but maybe I knew what I was doing all along.

JOKE!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks KC...some good information there. Interestingly I always keep the spearmint separate to itself and never plant it near other herbs. I thought I was doing it because it overseeds and takes over the garden, but maybe I knew what I was doing all along.
> 
> JOKE!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


You did it because somehow inside you knew. We are a mix of our genes and former generations just knew so much more than we do today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Goodnight Bon. Sounds like you had a lovely day today bonding with Sarah. How old is she?
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


She turned nine in May.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks KC...some good information there. Interestingly I always keep the spearmint separate to itself and never plant it near other herbs. I thought I was doing it because it overseeds and takes over the garden, but maybe I knew what I was doing all along.
> 
> JOKE!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> You did it because somehow inside you knew. We are a mix of our genes and former generations just knew so much more than we do today.


Very interesting!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good Morning D&P
Jane, would you care to share where you got the pattern for the crochted shawl on pg.25. If you made the pattern do you sell it. I don't crochet, but I am about to try something new, and I can't get the beautiful shawls you made out of my mind. 
Hope all is well,berry picking is in full swing along with the beginning of garden harvest, canning, freezing and drying. Thanks for all the great tips that you have shared, you are so helpful . County fairs are beginning, I've been helping redesign the Republican Booth for the fair, and set-up is today, the fair begins Friday. Talk later


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

littlebaba said:


> You did it because somehow inside you knew. We are a mix of our genes and *former generations just knew so much more than we do today.*


Ain't that the truth!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Ain't that the truth!!!
> 
> :thumbup:


So true!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Genesis 12:3 "And I will bless those who bless you, And the one who curses you I will curse. And in you all the families of the earth will be blessed."


Yes!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Our bible study group had its annual picnic last night...lots of laughs, plenty of good food, joyful singing praises to the Lord, and several people sharing their witness and testimonies. It was great! 

We made peach crisp and someone brought homemade vanilla and peach ice creams....YUMALISHIOUS!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning D&P
> Jane, would you care to share where you got the pattern for the crochted shawl on pg.25. If you made the pattern do you sell it. I don't crochet, but I am about to try something new, and I can't get the beautiful shawls you made out of my mind.
> Hope all is well,berry picking is in full swing along with the beginning of garden harvest, canning, freezing and drying. Thanks for all the great tips that you have shared, you are so helpful . County fairs are beginning, I've been helping redesign the Republican Booth for the fair, and set-up is today, the fair begins Friday. Talk later


You are busy. Our garden is not producing. But I am in no mood to can. Maybe the tomatoes will take off soon. I am hungry for tomatoes. Apples are the only thing we have enough of right now. Let us know how the booth does at the fair. Will be interesting to know what everyone else is thinking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Our bible study group had its annual picnic last night...lots of laughs, plenty of good food, joyful singing praises to the Lord, and several people sharing their witness and testimonies. It was great!
> 
> We made peach crisp and someone brought homemade vanilla and peach ice creams....YUMALISHIOUS!


Sounds wonderful! I would have gone if you told me about it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I've been gone most of day. Kids call, mom goes to help. Going through my emails I found this: Makes one wonder.
> 
> Democrats Move to Outlaw Christianity
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/16283/democrats-move-outlaw-christianity/


That explains why the AOW are so hateful to us. Thanks Joey for the info.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Good Morning D&P
> Jane, would you care to share where you got the pattern for the crochted shawl on pg.25. If you made the pattern do you sell it. I don't crochet, but I am about to try something new, and I can't get the beautiful shawls you made out of my mind.
> Hope all is well,berry picking is in full swing along with the beginning of garden harvest, canning, freezing and drying. Thanks for all the great tips that you have shared, you are so helpful . County fairs are beginning, I've been helping redesign the Republican Booth for the fair, and set-up is today, the fair begins Friday. Talk later


PM your mailing address & I'll mail it to you as it is a fast & easy crochet pattern.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds wonderful! I would have gone if you told me about it.


Here is the apple peeler so hope this is what you wanted as I'm off to the post office.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Here is the apple peeler so hope this is what you wanted as I'm off to the post office.


Thanks Janie. How much do I owe you?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Here is what my companion planting list says about basil :
> 
> BASIL: Plant with tomatoes to improve growth and flavor. Basil also does well with peppers, oregano, asparagus and petunias. Basil can be helpful in repelling thrips. It is said to repel flies and mosquitoes. Do not plant near rue or sage.
> 
> ...


Good info as usually my basil dies quicker than I can buy the plants. I have the last one on a pot so will put it with the tomatoes. I love basil on just about everything. Thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She turned nine in May.


If she has long hair, you could do her hair like this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Janie. How much do I owe you?


Nothing except a friend to a friend & your prayers as they help so much.

Now, I must take it apart so it will fit in the box! Enjoy as I haven't used it in over 15 years or more as didn't can much before leaving the farm too tired but didn't know I was ill. Hugs, Janie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are busy. Our garden is not producing. But I am in no mood to can. Maybe the tomatoes will take off soon. I am hungry for tomatoes. Apples are the only thing we have enough of right now. Let us know how the booth does at the fair. Will be interesting to know what everyone else is thinking.


My garden is not really producing either. I wonder why?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She turned nine in May.


Nine...that's a fun age...not a baby and not a teenager yet!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds wonderful! I would have gone if you told me about it.


Well allrighty then, I'll pencil you in for next year: CBBSPJU15!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## littlebaba (Jul 20, 2013)

Janeway said:


> If she has long hair, you could do her hair like this.


A nice little pentagram , love it


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> PM your mailing address & I'll mail it to you as it is a fast & easy crochet pattern.


thanks so much jane, don't feel like you have to rush, just when ever you get the time. I never felt the need to crochet until I seen your beautiful shawls.   
take care my friend. 
gali

address in your PM


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> If she has long hair, you could do her hair like this.


That's so pretty! She has very long straight hair. Luckily, her mother is very good at braids and hair-dos, so Sarah's hair always looks neat and pretty.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nothing except a friend to a friend & your prayers as they help so much.
> 
> Now, I must take it apart so it will fit in the box! Enjoy as I haven't used it in over 15 years or more as didn't can much before leaving the farm too tired but didn't know I was ill. Hugs, Janie


Janie my prayers are free. Love you dear friend. I will continue to lift you up. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My garden is not really producing either. I wonder why?


I don't know. We planted early and still nothing. It was rainy in the Spring so I don't know. :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Luke 4:8 (NKJV)
> And Jesus answered and said to him, Get behind Me, Satan! For it is written, You shall worship the Lord your God, and Him only you shall serve. 


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Luke 4:8 (NKJV)
> And Jesus answered and said to him, Get behind Me, Satan! For it is written, You shall worship the Lord your God, and Him only you shall serve. 


Amen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. We planted early and still nothing. It was rainy in the Spring so I don't know. :hunf:


My beans are the only veg that are ok - at this point!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My garden is not really producing either. I wonder why?


My flower garden is a mess. I have knockout roses - three bushes in the same garden. Two look like they're dying - and they're supposed to be indestructible! The only thing that's thriving are the black-eyed susans, and they're starting to take over the entire garden! I think the cold winter hurt the roses. I hope I can coax them back to health.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Nine...that's a fun age...not a baby and not a teenager yet!


I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's so pretty! She has very long straight hair. Luckily, her mother is very good at braids and hair-dos, so Sarah's hair always looks neat and pretty.


I said that because they don't need me for that. I'm not too good at it. Of course, I've only tried with my other granddaughter's hair, which is also long, but blonde and very curly. When her mother (my youngest) was young, would never let me comb her curly hair, but the little one, the fourth of five kids, loves it - probably really loving the attention.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My flower garden is a mess. I have knockout roses - three bushes in the same garden. Two look like they're dying - and they're supposed to be indestructible! The only thing that's thriving are the black-eyed susans, and they're starting to take over the entire garden! I think the cold winter hurt the roses. I hope I can coax them back to health.


I hope they're ok, Bon. I don't like things not growing after I put so much work into it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tried to post a picture - too many steps. It's not KP, it's my computer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope they're ok, Bon. I don't like things not growing after I put so much work into it.


Thanks, I hope so, too. Our yard has taken a beating - cold winter hurting the shrubs, and now very hot dry summer killing the grass. Better stick to knitting - at least the yarn is pretty.

Reminds me - I bought big needles and bulky yarn to teach Sarah (advised big was better), and it wasn't working. The yarn was too soft to give a distinct picture of what she was doing.

BUT - the yarn is Bernat Baby Blanket yarn - shades of pink and orange. It's so pretty, and it feels even better than it looks. When you knit with it, it feels like your fingers are sliding through feathers. It's so soft, it feels like your hands are in some kind of deep therapy. Really nice! How will I ever go back to anything else? Has anyone else tried it?

I also bought her bamboo needles size 11. Short ones. They're fun to work with and pretty. I usually use metal, but I thought the metal ones might be too slippery.

So I was wrong on all counts. No wooden needles necessary, no chunky yarn necessary. We used what I had already. Live and learn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!

Even the teenagers liked it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!
> 
> Even the teenagers liked it.


Wish I was there!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wish I was there!


We'll have to get together sometime and play with the shaving cream. Hey! I'll bring it to the pool party!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!
> 
> Even the teenagers liked it.


Thats fabulous Bon...what fun!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!
> 
> Even the teenagers liked it.


Looks like so much fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Well no wonder they're so beautiful you really treat them well. I just give mine a general all-purpose feed once a month.
> 
> When do you cut back the clematis...in the fall when its gone past?


The spring blooming Clematis I cut back in April, when the 'forsythia blooms'. That's when I cut my roses back also.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. We picked them because we knew the birds and deer would get them soon. We didn't get any last year. They are the green sour ones that make good pies. Tomorrow after my kids are gone back I will have to peel the rest. Made two more pies with the store bought crust. They were just as good as Bon's pies. :wink:


I use store-bought pie crust all the time. Tastes as good as my own, and lot less fuss.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do you have the Autumn clematis? I have 2 but don't know when to cut them back. I cut my Spring ones in Feb when I cut my roses.


I used to have the Autumn clematis and never cut it back. It grew to be HUGE and then one winter it was no more....!
It had fragrant small white flowers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie my prayers are free. Love you dear friend. I will continue to lift you up. ♥


You should get it on Friday or Monday for sure hope it arrives in time to help.

UPS will deliver to your door.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Never argue with the devil, he'll beat you with experience!
> 
> :thumbup:


True............


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Shucks, thought the table was covered in whipped cream.

But that is okay. Did you hear the obamacultists are starting a nudging nutrition campaign? One of their brilliant ideas is for food stamp users will have a talking shopping cart to nudge them into buying what the WH thinks is healthy food. If they are good, they could win movie tickets. What is with these idiots in the WH? No only have they ruined the economy, made more food stamp dependents, twittered to wannabe illegal aliens to come to our country, now they think people on food stamps are too stupid to shop for themselves so they need to nudge them with rewards. Good grief sounds like preschooler earning stickers for being good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wendy, the yarn is in the mail plus a couple of books of vests that I thought you would enjoy. UPS to your door either Friday or Monday for sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll have to get together sometime and play with the shaving cream. Hey! I'll bring it to the pool party!


Looks like fun!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shucks, thought the table was covered in whipped cream.
> 
> But that is okay. Did you hear the obamacultists are starting a nudging nutrition campaign? One of their brilliant ideas is for food stamp users will have a talking shopping cart to nudge them into buying what the WH thinks is healthy food. If they are good, they could win movie tickets. What is with these idiots in the WH? No only have they ruined the economy, made more food stamp dependents, twittered to wannabe illegal aliens to come to our country, now they think people on food stamps are too stupid to shop for themselves so they need to nudge them with rewards. Good grief sounds like preschooler earning stickers for being good.


Amen, amen!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Thats fabulous Bon...what fun!!!


When I was teaching, we did that to our desks on the last day of school. The kids loved it, and so did the custodian!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Looks like so much fun! :thumbup:


It was fun. I was surprised at how much the big kids enjoyed it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> The spring blooming Clematis I cut back in April, when the 'forsythia blooms'. That's when I cut my roses back also.


That's a good way to remember.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I use store-bought pie crust all the time. Tastes as good as my own, and lot less fuss.


I agree - and it doesn't tear as easily as mine does.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I used to have the Autumn clematis and never cut it back. It grew to be HUGE and then one winter it was no more....!
> It had fragrant small white flowers.


I think that must be what we have - the flowers sound right. It blooms in August here. Come to think of it, we had the same experience. It grew and grew year after year then - goodbye. That must be typical of that plant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shucks, thought the table was covered in whipped cream.
> 
> But that is okay. Did you hear the obamacultists are starting a nudging nutrition campaign? One of their brilliant ideas is for food stamp users will have a talking shopping cart to nudge them into buying what the WH thinks is healthy food. If they are good, they could win movie tickets. What is with these idiots in the WH? No only have they ruined the economy, made more food stamp dependents, twittered to wannabe illegal aliens to come to our country, now they think people on food stamps are too stupid to shop for themselves so they need to nudge them with rewards. Good grief sounds like preschooler earning stickers for being good.


I've heard of that "nudging" concept. It makes me sick.

As for using whipped cream - I think that's a great idea. I said I'd bring shaving cream to the pool party - let's make it whipped cream!!! Reddi-Whip will love me. They'll love you, too because I'll give you credit when I order the cases. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> My flower garden is a mess. I have knockout roses - three bushes in the same garden. Two look like they're dying - and they're supposed to be indestructible! The only thing that's thriving are the black-eyed susans, and they're starting to take over the entire garden! I think the cold winter hurt the roses. I hope I can coax them back to health.


I lost my one of mine too. I don't know what happened because it was green then dead. My hydrangea still hasn't bloomed but everything else but food is ok.
I love black eyed Susan's. They love the south. Mine are doing good too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!
> 
> Even the teenagers liked it.


You are a fun Grandma! :thumbup: About 6 years ago I had the big idea to make sand candles out of the sand we brought back from Florida. It was great fun but so messy in my kitchen. I made the remark "if I every talk about doing this again someone slap me".
To my shock my 5 yo gs said "I will Grandma". :shock: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You should get it on Friday or Monday for sure hope it arrives in time to help.
> 
> UPS will deliver to your door.


Can I at least pay for the postage? You are so sweet to think of me.XXX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shucks, thought the table was covered in whipped cream.
> 
> But that is okay. Did you hear the obamacultists are starting a nudging nutrition campaign? One of their brilliant ideas is for food stamp users will have a talking shopping cart to nudge them into buying what the WH thinks is healthy food. If they are good, they could win movie tickets. What is with these idiots in the WH? No only have they ruined the economy, made more food stamp dependents, twittered to wannabe illegal aliens to come to our country, now they think people on food stamps are too stupid to shop for themselves so they need to nudge them with rewards. Good grief sounds like preschooler earning stickers for being good.


What??????
:!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think that must be what we have - the flowers sound right. It blooms in August here. Come to think of it, we had the same experience. It grew and grew year after year then - goodbye. That must be typical of that plant.


Perhaps it exhausted itself. It was huge, 20'!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've heard of that "nudging" concept. It makes me sick.
> 
> As for using whipped cream - I think that's a great idea. I said I'd bring shaving cream to the pool party - let's make it whipped cream!!! Reddi-Whip will love me. They'll love you, too because I'll give you credit when I order the cases. :shock:


It has to be Reddi -Whip. No cool whip it is plastic. We can add cream cheese to it and have facials. :wink: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> When I was teaching, we did that to our desks on the last day of school. The kids loved it, and so did the custodian!


I missed it. What is it really? I have heard that shaving cream is good for cleaning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We'll have to get together sometime and play with the shaving cream. Hey! I'll bring it to the pool party!


That's a great idea!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Shucks, thought the table was covered in whipped cream.
> 
> But that is okay. Did you hear the obamacultists are starting a nudging nutrition campaign? One of their brilliant ideas is for food stamp users will have a talking shopping cart to nudge them into buying what the WH thinks is healthy food. If they are good, they could win movie tickets. What is with these idiots in the WH? No only have they ruined the economy, made more food stamp dependents, twittered to wannabe illegal aliens to come to our country, now they think people on food stamps are too stupid to shop for themselves so they need to nudge them with rewards. Good grief sounds like preschooler earning stickers for being good.


I cannot believe how incompetent this adminstration is...and now they're pushing this utterly stoopid idea? November can't come fast enough!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I cannot believe how incompetent this adminstration is...and now they're pushing this utterly stoopid idea? November can't come fast enough!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I wish he would be gone tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I lost my one of mine too. I don't know what happened because it was green then dead. My hydrangea still hasn't bloomed but everything else but food is ok.
> I love black eyed Susan's. They love the south. Mine are doing good too.


A friend gave me my black-eyed susan's. I've always loved them because they're the state flower of my home state, Maryland.
They really have taken over this garden.
Yes, isn't it strange about our hydrangeas and roses? If you're having the same thing, it must have been the cold winter.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a fun Grandma! :thumbup: About 6 years ago I had the big idea to make sand candles out of the sand we brought back from Florida. It was great fun but so messy in my kitchen. I made the remark "if I every talk about doing this again someone slap me".
> To my shock my 5 yo gs said "I will Grandma". :shock: :lol:


I hope you didn't mention it again because he might have seen that as a golden opportunity!! :lol: :lol:
I'll bet it was great fun, though. Kids LOVE messy, don't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Perhaps it exhausted itself. It was huge, 20'!


I guess that could happen. Grew too big to sustain itself. It makes sense. (I think I may have a touch of that myself!) :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It has to be Reddi -Whip. No cool whip it is plastic. We can add cream cheese to it and have facials. :wink: :XD:


Fantastic idea!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed it. What is it really? I have heard that shaving cream is good for cleaning.


It's Barbasol Shaving Cream. I like the smell - it reminds me of my grandfather, although I don't know if he used it. The best part is it brushes off clothes and washes off kids!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I wish he would be gone tomorrow.


How about yesterday?

:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How about yesterday?
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funny!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6etfJgZQ7A&feature=share


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ladies, I just returned from church where we were informed that a new Bible is being printed called the 

"Queen James Version"

They changed 8 bible verses about gays!

I don't know what to think as 2.3% of the people are ruling me!

Can any of you search this horrible thing please?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's Barbasol Shaving Cream. I like the smell - it reminds me of my grandfather, although I don't know if he used it. The best part is it brushes off clothes and washes off kids!


Does this clean wood?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ladies, I just returned from church where we were informed that a new Bible is being printed called the
> 
> "Queen James Version"
> 
> ...


http://queenjamesbible.com/

Its true Janie...its called the first Gay Bible and it claims that it "seeks to resolve interpretive ambiguity in the Bible as it pertains to homosexuality: We edited those eight verses in a way that makes homophobic interpretations impossible."

It's not the first time, nor will it be the last time, that heretics and unbelievers seek to confuse the gospel in order to make it powerless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Revelation 22:18-19 (NKJV)
> 
> 18 For I testify to everyone who hears the words of the prophecy of this book: If anyone adds to these things, God will add to him the plagues that are written in this book; 19 and if anyone takes away from the words of the book of this prophecy, God shall take away his part from the Book of Life, from the holy city, and from the things which are written in this book.


Amen


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/16/constitutional-scholar-warns-obama-threatening-remake-gov%E2%80%99t


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


No but it is beautiful!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't know what it is either, but it's so unusual!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> How about yesterday?
> 
> :thumbup:


I'll vote for that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funny!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6etfJgZQ7A&feature=share


Funny is right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ladies, I just returned from church where we were informed that a new Bible is being printed called the
> 
> "Queen James Version"
> 
> ...


Jane, this was on Amazon. It's easier to read if you go to Amazon.com and search Queen James Bible. From Amazon:

"A Gay Bible

The Queen James Bible is based on The King James Bible, edited to prevent homophobic misinterpretation.

Homosexuality in The Bible
Homosexuality was first mentioned in the Bible in 1946, in the Revised Standard Version. There is no mention of or reference to homosexuality in any Bible prior to this - only interpretations have been made. Anti-LGBT Bible interpretations commonly cite only eight verses in the Bible that they interpret to mean homosexuality is a sin; Eight verses in a book of thousands!

The Queen James Bible seeks to resolve interpretive ambiguity in the Bible as it pertains to homosexuality: We edited those eight verses in a way that makes homophobic interpretations impossible.

Who is Queen James?
The King James Bible is the most popular Bible of all time, and arguably the most important English language document of all time. It is the brainchild and namesake of King James I, who wanted an English language Bible that all could own and read. The KJV, as it is called, has been in print for over 400 years and has brought more people to Christ than any other Bible translation. Commonly known to biographers but often surprising to most Christians, King James I was a well-known bisexual. Though he did marry a woman, his many gay relationships were so well-known that amongst some of his friends and court, he was known as "Queen James." It is in his great debt and honor that we name The Queen James Bible so.

A Fabulous Bible
The QJB is a big, fabulous Bible. It is printed and bound in the United States on thick, high-quality paper in a beautiful, readable typeface. It is the perfect Bible for ceremony, study, sermon, gift-giving, or simply to put on display in the home or Church.

You cant choose your sexuality, but you can choose Jesus. Now you can choose a Bible, too.

For God so loved the world, that he gave his only begotten Son, that whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have everlasting life. John 3:16"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Does this clean wood?


I'm not sure. My kitchen table isn't wood - it's some kind of laminate. As for the school desks, if they were wood, they had some kind of finish on them. I'd try it in an inconspicuous place.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


Kiwi? I'll look it up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


I couldn't find it, but I did find a photo of "purple penguins." It looks very fake, and your photo doesn't It also shows a color spectrum next to the birds. I think they used a special lens to get the color. Could they have done that with this bird that you found?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

_LIFE IS LIKE A TRAIN JOURNEY_

Life is like a journey on a train, with its stations, with changes of routes, with beautiful scenery, with accidents!

At birth we boarded the train and met our parents, and we believe that they will always travel on our side , but at some station they will get down leaving us in this journey alone.

In the same way other people will board, and they will be significant: our siblings, friends, children and even the love of our life. Many will get down and leave a permanent vacuum. Others go so unnoticed that we dont even realize that they vacated their seats!

This trip will be full of joy, some sorrows, fantasies, expectations, goodbyes and farewells. Success consists in having a good relationship with all passengers, and giving the best of ourselves.

The great mystery to everyone is we do not know which station we will get down, so we must live in the best way, love, forgive, offer the best of ourselves. So, when the time comes to get down and leave our seat empty, we should leave beautiful memories for those who will continue their travel on the train of life!

My wish for you is that your journey on the train is better every day. May you reap success, give and receive lots of love, and especially thank God for the journey!

Oh and thank you for being one of the passengers on my trainI love you, my dear fellow passengers!

♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/16/constitutional-scholar-warns-obama-threatening-remake-gov%E2%80%99t


Yes, I've seen Jonathan Turley on a couple of times today. I remember seeing him a few years ago. He is a constitutional scholar and a lawyer, I think. He's a very sober guy from what I've seen. If he's worried, I'm worried.

So many people watch Megyn Kelly, that I hope his warning will spread all over the country. Maybe we have to do something special to stop this takeover of our country - like a Constitutional Convention or something!

I wonder if we will just politely cover our eyes, our ears, and our mouths and let this thing happen. Once done, can it be undone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> _LIFE IS LIKE A TRAIN JOURNEY_
> 
> Life is like a journey on a train, with its stations, with changes of routes, with beautiful scenery, with accidents!
> 
> ...


What a beautiful image! Love to all our fellow passengers from me, too. Thanks for posting that, Gerri!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> _LIFE IS LIKE A TRAIN JOURNEY_
> 
> Life is like a journey on a train, with its stations, with changes of routes, with beautiful scenery, with accidents!
> 
> ...


I have never heard this before. Nice. Love you too!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`ve been so busy lately with picking blackberries and making apple/blackberry pies etc - i`ve hardly had any time left for knitting or chatting.
But with little Ronnie lying on my knitting pattern, it`s no wonder I can`t get any knitting done.
This pic was taken a few minutes ago. I wish I could say that both Tiptwo and Ronnie are still sleeping peacefully....now they`re fighting LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been so busy lately with picking blackberries and making apple/blackberry pies etc - i`ve hardly had any time left for knitting or chatting.
> But with little Ronnie lying on my knitting pattern, it`s no wonder I can`t get any knitting done.
> This pic was taken a few minutes ago. I wish I could say that both Tiptwo and Ronnie are still sleeping peacefully....now they`re fighting LOL


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's a picture of some of our gks. They thought they were playing in shaving cream, but they were really deep-cleaning my kitchen table!
> 
> Even the teenagers liked it.


Looks like a very good time by all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a fun Grandma! :thumbup: About 6 years ago I had the big idea to make sand candles out of the sand we brought back from Florida. It was great fun but so messy in my kitchen. I made the remark "if I every talk about doing this again someone slap me".
> To my shock my 5 yo gs said "I will Grandma". :shock: :lol:


He's a stinker :lol: :roll:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Kiwi? I'll look it up.


I saw kiwi birds in New Zealand, more or less in the wild & if memory serves me correctly, they're not colorful at all - but rather plain, brownish looking. One thing that surprised me though was their size. I thought they were little creatures but the ones I saw walking on the road were kind-of brown, about the size of a grown chicken. When we were driving our car & you saw a caution sign stating "Watch for Kiwis" they meant it - weren't kidding, cause they just walked around like they owned the road....& guess they did!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


I've never seen a bird like that, but it's beautiful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> _LIFE IS LIKE A TRAIN JOURNEY_
> 
> Life is like a journey on a train, with its stations, with changes of routes, with beautiful scenery, with accidents!
> 
> ...


That's a lovely story, thanks for posting.

Speaking of trains - KPG is now on a train going thru the Rockies on her way to Vancouver. Looking forward to our get together on Fri!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve been so busy lately with picking blackberries and making apple/blackberry pies etc - i`ve hardly had any time left for knitting or chatting.
> But with little Ronnie lying on my knitting pattern, it`s no wonder I can`t get any knitting done.
> This pic was taken a few minutes ago. I wish I could say that both Tiptwo and Ronnie are still sleeping peacefully....now they`re fighting LOL


Fighting?? Those 2 sweet, innocent little kitties fight?? :lol:

You do have a very busy life Wendy, but I'm sure your family will enjoy your labours come winter time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Fighting?? Those 2 sweet, innocent little kitties fight?? :lol:
> 
> You do have a very busy life Wendy, but I'm sure your family will enjoy your labours come winter time.


Thank you westy.
I hadn`t even taken the SD card out of the reader to put back in my camera before little Ronnie woke up and started tormenting Tiptwo.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What??????
> :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:


True. Sadly as true as the guy that built a parade float named 'Obama's Outhouse" and Holder is investigating him for being a racist. He is a vet, and did it as a protest against the VA. But in Holder's sick mind, if you protest the president you are a racist. Wish he would put as much time into finding lost emails, dealing with IRS, NSA........but guess we know his priorities which are also the president's


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

pictures: Oh see it is not just Fox News covering this

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/06/obama-outhouse-float_n_5561568.html

Tried to find commentary from the Mainstream media but shocking none have reported on it. See what dems did with parade floats regarding President Bush. Wonder if any of those protesters were Black, and they should be labeled racists? Just something to think about. So scroll down and you decide

http://teapartyorg.ning.com/forum/topics/doj-investigates-nebraska-obama-outhouse-parade-float?commentId=4301673%3AComment%3A2946898


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ladies, I just returned from church where we were informed that a new Bible is being printed called the
> 
> "Queen James Version"
> 
> ...


OMG!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


Amazing. So beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Queen James Bible - A Gay Bible

queenjamesbible.com/ - Similar to The Queen James Bible - A Gay Bible

The Queen James Bible is a bible translation edited to prevent homophobic misinterpretation of God's Word.
Editor's Notes - The Queen James Bible

queenjamesbible.com/gay-bible/ - Similar to Editor's Notes - The Queen James Bible

The edits we made to create the Queen James Bible.

[ More results from queenjamesbible.com ]
The Queen James Bible: 9780615724539: Amazon.com: Books

www.amazon.com/The-Queen-James-Bible/dp/0615724531 - Similar to The Queen James Bible: 9780615724539: Amazon.com: Books

*FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. A Gay Bible The Queen James Bible is based on The King James Bible, edited to prevent homophobic misinterpretation.

The Queen James Bible and 'Homophobic' Interpretations

www.charismanews.com/.../35014-the-queen-james-bible-and-homoph... - Similar to The Queen James Bible and 'Homophobic' Interpretations

Dec 20, 2012 ... It's called the Queen James Bible (I kid you not), and the editors state that, We edited those eight verses in a way that makes homophobic ...
Queen James Bible | Gay Bible - Christian Apologetics and ...

carm.org/queen-james-bible - Similar to Queen James Bible | Gay Bible - Christian Apologetics and ...

Dec 25, 2012 ... The Queen James Bible, the Gay Bible, was Published on Nov. 27th, 2012 and removes any condemning reference to homosexuality. CARM ...
Queen James Bible Claims To Be First-Ever 'Gay Bible,' But ...

www.huffingtonpost.com/.../queen-james-bible-claims-first-ever-... - Similar to Queen James Bible Claims To Be First-Ever 'Gay Bible,' But ...

Dec 18, 2012 ... In an effort to resolve "long-standing interpretive ambiguity in key Bible passages regarding homosexuality" a new version of the classic King ...

Queen James Bible: publisher releases 'gay-friendly' Bible ...

www.lifesitenews.com/.../queen-james-bible-publisher-releases-g... - Similar to Queen James Bible: publisher releases 'gay-friendly' Bible ...

Other than the eight verses in question, the Bible uses the King James translation verbatim. The Queen James title is based upon a theory that King James, the ...
Recently Released 'Queen James' Purports to Be First-Ever ...

www.christianpost.com/.../recently-released-queen-james-purport... - Similar to Recently Released 'Queen James' Purports to Be First-Ever ...

Dec 14, 2012 ... A recently released Bible translation based off of the King James Bible boasts of being the first ever "Gay Bible" in the world. Titled the Queen ...
'Queen James Bible': Now There's a Gay-Friendly Version of ...

www.theblaze.com/.../queen-james-bible-now-theres-a-gay-friendl... - Similar to 'Queen James Bible': Now There's a Gay-Friendly Version of ...

Dec 13, 2012 ... The Queen James Bible resolves any homophobic interpretations of the Bible, but the Bible is still filled with inequality and even contradiction ...
Queen James Bible Clumsily Cleanses Scriptures of Homophobia

www.thenewamerican.com/.../14025-queen-james-bible-clumsily-c... - Similar to Queen James Bible Clumsily Cleanses Scriptures of Homophobia

Dec 24, 2012 ... If you are one of the unnamed editors of the new Queen James Bible (QJV), you simply rewrite the offending passages to your liking, and ...

Searches related toQueen James Bible

gay bible
Just goggle


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found some more info on the bird. a European starling with green color added to it by editing or reflection.
> 
> It still is beautiful either way.


Beautiful joey..... wish we had birds like that in our yard.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Someone changed their mind about o.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/15/video-remember-the-woman-who-said-obama-would-pay-her-gas-and-mortgage-her-transformation-is-amazing/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone changed their mind about o.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/15/video-remember-the-woman-who-said-obama-would-pay-her-gas-and-mortgage-her-transformation-is-amazing/


Good for her for having the integrity to speak the truth: "Never trust the Wizard!"

Bravo!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good for her for having the integrity to speak the truth: "Never trust the Wizard!"
> 
> Bravo!


That right . He is only a human behind the curtain. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, well truth always comes out.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/15/obama-celebrates-muslim-holiday-of-ramadan-in-the-white-house/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember how that clown at a rodeo was hounded by Holder last year because he wore an obama mask? The rodeo clown has worn masks of previous presidents for many years, but was fired for wearing a mask of the current president and investigated by Holder.
The left's hypocrisy is sickening.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well, well truth always comes out.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/15/obama-celebrates-muslim-holiday-of-ramadan-in-the-white-house/


"Never trust the Wizard!"

:shock: :!:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Remember how that clown at a rodeo was hounded by Holder last year because he wore an obama mask? The rodeo clown has worn masks of previous presidents for many years, but was fired for wearing a mask of the current president and investigated by Holder.
> The left's hypocrisy is sickening.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin All! Whatchalldoint'day?

We're going to the dump, oh excuse me, I mean the recycle center!

Then to Lowe's for some returning and buying, then out to lunch, then to Walgreens for shampoo and the shingles shot, then to the movies to see "America". 

If I've managed to sneak in a little nap we'll head downtown tonight for the "Brews and Blues" concert. Local breweries offer unusual beers (DH loves trying new ones) and local blues bands playing in an outdoor setting...it's fun!

So that's the plan...I'll let you know later on if we did even HALF of the above!

&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just heard from KPG. She is having fun on her trip. She is excited to be meeting with WCK tomorrow. Second day on the train. She hasn't seen any crabapples. Good news there.
Have fun with with KPG tomorrow WCK. Take pix for us. Hope you have beautiful weather .
I got my dishwasher fixed and then my microwave blow up. Going to Lowes to get another one.
Today's scripture is For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.
Romans 1:16 
Prayers and blessings to my friends. Later. &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All! Whatchalldoint'day?
> 
> We're going to the dump, oh excuse me, I mean the recycle center!
> 
> ...


Have fun. Maybe I will see you at Lowes. :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just heard from KPG. She is having fun on her trip. She is excited to be meeting with WCK tomorrow. Second day on the train. She hasn't seen any crabapples. Good news there.
> Have fun with with KPG tomorrow WCK. Take pix for us. Hope you have beautiful weather .
> I got my dishwasher fixed and then my microwave blow up. Going to Lowes to get another one.
> Today's scripture is For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.
> ...


Morning KPG...have fun meeting up with WCK!

CB...I'll see you at Lowe's near the microwaves?!

:thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All! Whatchalldoint'day?
> 
> We're going to the dump, oh excuse me, I mean the recycle center!
> 
> ...


What a great day!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This isn't my idea of a dream home, but am still amazed that he could do this in 6 weeks. One of my cousins goes to Thailand for about 3 months every 2nd year.

http://sfglobe.com/?id=231&src=share_fb_new_231


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This isn't my idea of a dream home, but am still amazed that he could do this in 6 weeks. One of my cousins goes to Thailand for about 3 months every 2nd year.
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=231&src=share_fb_new_231


I like it! Very pretty and interesting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am heading for Joann's today. I received an email with 4 50% off coupons. I will need to use them. LOL


That's great! Have fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this colorful, beautiful bird on the internet. But I have no idea what it is. Does anyone know?


No, sorry. It certainly is beautiful. I've never seen a bird that colorful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good for her for having the integrity to speak the truth: "Never trust the Wizard!"
> 
> Bravo!


She's not the only one rethinking Obama. I hear it a lot more these days all over town, people are discouraged and ever so tired of his lies. Even Biden said that there was no hope or change to date (or something to that effect). All we can do is hope they will change and vote for someone that will actually help this country.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


I am so sorry, my prayers are with your family.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


I am so very sorry Yarnie. I knew the end was near, but the news was still heartbreaking.
God speed Sir, the legacy you left to your children and grandchildren will all live on through you. 
My love, prayers and hugs will be with you and your family Yarnie.
God Bless you ♥♥♥♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


I'm sorry to hear of your dad's passing. Sending hugs and strength to you. Now you need to take care of yourself. You are loved Yarnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Oh, Yarnie, I know this is such a sad time. My prayers are with you. You'll probably be very busy - take care of yourself.
Love and prayers,
Bonnie


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yarnlady, My heart aches for you, may peace and tranquility surround you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Oh, Yarnie. I am so very sorry. Oh, how difficult it is to loose a dad or mom. He is still with you. I will pray for him, you and your family. Oh, my heart aches for you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This isn't my idea of a dream home, but am still amazed that he could do this in 6 weeks. One of my cousins goes to Thailand for about 3 months every 2nd year.
> 
> http://sfglobe.com/?id=231&src=share_fb_new_231


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Oh Yarnie I am so sorry for your lost. Yes he is with the Father. Love you !XXX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am so very sorry Yarnie. I knew the end was near, but the news was still heartbreaking.
> God speed Sir, the legacy you left to your children and grandchildren will all live on through you.
> My love, prayers and hugs will be with you and your family Yarnie.
> God Bless you ♥♥♥♥


Amen!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yarnie...I'm so sad that the very thing you dreaded has come your way. Remember that Jesus wept with Mary and Martha over Lazarus' death. Trust him, He knows exactly what you're going through!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Hard to know what to say other than you are in my prayers. Have been there - done that with both my parents & brother. Hugs.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153024627029698&set=a.10150308507814698.419438.292351509697&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"Rescue Israel, O Lord, from evil men. Preserve her from violent men who devise evil things in their hearts; They continually stir up wars. They sharpen their tongues as a serpent; Poison of a viper is under their lips.. Selah. Keep Israel, O LORD, from the hands of the wicked; Preserve her from violent men." Ps. 140:1-4 IDF, more are with you than with them. 2 Kings 6:16-17 Amen


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Rescue Israel, O Lord, from evil men. Preserve her from violent men who devise evil things in their hearts; They continually stir up wars. They sharpen their tongues as a serpent; Poison of a viper is under their lips.. Selah. Keep Israel, O LORD, from the hands of the wicked; Preserve her from violent men." Ps. 140:1-4 IDF, more are with you than with them. 2 Kings 6:16-17 Amen


Bad times for Israel. What a day today. Storms ahead?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Unusual. But where could you stash your yarn?


This is mine! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Yarnie, sending big arm hugs & prayers.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - Many hugs from me also.


And from me, too. Hugs. A million of them. If I could, I would hug you tightly.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I am heading for Joann's today. I received an email with 4 50% off coupons. I will need to use them. LOL


I'm sure that there will be a few things just calling your name. Have fun!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Wanted to let you know my Daddy die this morning. He is with God now and all who left him on this earth before he pass.


Oh Yarnie - I'm so very sorry; hugs and prayers for you.

Were Never Ready to Say Goodbye

We're never ready to say goodbye
To someone we hold dear.
If it were up to us, dear Dad,
We'd always keep you here.
But God has reasons of His own
And plans we cannot know,
And these are always for our good,
Though it may seem not so.
Our arms are empty and our hearts
Are filled with tears and grief,
For we who loved each day with you,
Now find those days too brief.
Yet if we could only heaven see,
We'd know you're happy there,
And we would never call you back
When such great joy you share.
And so we'll trust you to God's great care
And know some day, once more,
We'll hold you to our hearts again
When we reach heaven's shore.

(author Saralyn Smith)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Someone changed their mind about o.http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/15/video-remember-the-woman-who-said-obama-would-pay-her-gas-and-mortgage-her-transformation-is-amazing/


Wow, she is so right, he is a billowing ball of weightless gas like the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is mine! LOL


You need to be a better hider. Think empty suitcases as a starter


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You need to be a better hider. Think empty suitcases as a starter


Oh, they are full too! LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG and WCK think of us tomorrow when you are meeting. Have a great time. We are with you in spirit.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=762377917116484&set=a.694515857236024.1073741875.508972909123654&type=1&theater ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG and WCK think of us tomorrow when you are meeting. Have a great time. We are with you in spirit.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=762377917116484&set=a.694515857236024.1073741875.508972909123654&type=1&theater ♥


I just finished talking to KPG and worked out the time to meet tomorrow. She has a bit of an accent but not as much as I thought she would - but I've been told that I have an accent too! :lol:

We will have a virtual group hug tomorrow and imagine all of you with us. We're so excited!

You found a perfect pic CB - here it is


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just finished talking to KPG and worked out the time to meet tomorrow. She has a bit of an accent but not as much as I thought she would - but I've been told that I have an accent too! :lol:
> 
> We will have a virtual group hug tomorrow and imagine all of you with us. We're so excited!
> 
> You found a perfect pic CB - here it is


I am excited . Can't wait to see what kind of trouble you get into. Zzzzit!!! Don't forget your boots and helmet. :lol: XXX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am excited . Can't wait to see what kind of trouble you get into. Zzzzit!!! Don't forget your boots and helmet. :lol: XXX ♥


You need protection from those power surges too - first your dishwasher and now your microwave :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin All...!

Its a happy day for KPG and WCK...share a hug for all of us!!!

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

So yesterday we did 4.5 out of 6 things...we didn't get our shingles shots as the shooter wasn't on the premises and we didn't go to the Brews and Blues as our daughter and SIL returned from their latest camping trip.

They were camping in Cataloochee where there are large herds of elk and they saw an elk being born. SIL is a photographer and he got awesome pictures of the 'guts and glory' birth! Within minutes new baby was up and walking and already collared by the forest rangers. 

Amazing!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All...!
> 
> Its a happy day for KPG and WCK...share a hug for all of us!!!
> 
> ...


It is so nice that KPG and WCK are getting together! Also, great that you had your shingles shot. Must get mine!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so nice that KPG and WCK are getting together! Also, great that you had your shingles shot. Must get mine!


We didn't get our shots LL...the pharmacist who gives shots wasn't there. Next time we'll call first!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't get our shots LL...the pharmacist who gives shots wasn't there. Next time we'll call first!


Woops. I misread. Thanks.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Krauthammer: Moment of Moral Clarity in Gaza*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/charles-krauthammer-moral-clarity-in-gaza/2014/07/17/0adabe0c-0de4-11e4-8c9a-923ecc0c7d23_story.html

Israel accepts an Egyptian-proposed Gaza cease-fire; Hamas keeps firing. 
Hamas deliberately aims rockets at civilians; Israel painstakingly tries to avoid them, actually telephoning civilians in the area and dropping warning charges, so-called roof knocking.

"Heres the difference between us, explains the Israeli prime minister, Benjamin Netanyahu, 
Were using missile defense to protect our civilians, and theyre using their civilians to protect their missiles.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You need protection from those power surges too - first your dishwasher and now your microwave :XD:


Touche' :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All...!
> 
> Its a happy day for KPG and WCK...share a hug for all of us!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like an amazing camp out! Good thing they weren't spotted by the mama. Perfect timing on being there.
I am still without a microwave. I never made it out of the house. Still tired from all the company. I cleaned and sat down and knitted a washcloth for my gs's girlfriends birthday. Took 2 naps. Raining today so don't know if I will go today either. Where is the feeling lazy icon?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like an amazing camp out! Good thing they weren't spotted by the mama. Perfect timing on being there.
> I am still without a microwave. I never made it out of the house. Still tired from all the company. I cleaned and sat down and knitted a washcloth for my gs's girlfriends birthday. Took 2 naps. Raining today so don't know if I will go today either. Where is the feeling lazy icon?


I feel your pain. Another trip for me on Monday. After that, staying home for a while - I hope! I'm glad you can manage without a microwave. Maybe you're really not lazy after all!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

another fun animals video; love the baby and puppy and the dog with the dreads

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=639344879506056&set=vb.270321286408419&type=2&theater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All...!
> 
> Its a happy day for KPG and WCK...share a hug for all of us!!!
> 
> ...


That would have been amazing to see!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Touche' :lol:


I'll send my rubber boots and gloves :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like an amazing camp out! Good thing they weren't spotted by the mama. Perfect timing on being there.
> I am still without a microwave. I never made it out of the house. Still tired from all the company. I cleaned and sat down and knitted a washcloth for my gs's girlfriends birthday. Took 2 naps. Raining today so don't know if I will go today either. Where is the feeling lazy icon?


Except for the cleaning, it sounds like a good day. A rainy day sounds perfect for knitting and reading.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll send my rubber boots and gloves :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://breaktab.com/play/truecalling/h2


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

this reminds me of my D&P friends


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> this reminds me of my D&P friends


 :thumbup: Thinking of Yarnie today. Love you Yarnie.XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Peace/2012/03/21/obama-bypasses-congress-gives-1-5-billion-to-muslim-brotherhood


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://breaktab.com/play/truecalling/h2


 :lol: :lol: I'm a creative genius! Sounds a lot more like DH than me!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: Thinking of Yarnie today. Love you Yarnie.XXX


Me too ((hugs))


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Krauthammer: Moment of Moral Clarity in Gaza*
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/charles-krauthammer-moral-clarity-in-gaza/2014/07/17/0adabe0c-0de4-11e4-8c9a-923ecc0c7d23_story.html
> 
> ...


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2014/07/17/livid-radio-host-goes-nuclear-on-obama-over-his-response-to-international-turmoil/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> another fun animals video; love the baby and puppy and the dog with the dreads
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=639344879506056&set=vb.270321286408419&type=2&theater


So cute! I like the little boy and the puppy sleeping - and the cat who keeps meowing.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> We didn't get our shots LL...the pharmacist who gives shots wasn't there. Next time we'll call first!


I got mine a week ago - didn't hurt at all - left a small brown spot on my arm for about a week - glad I had it & glad it's over.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you ever had a friend that you tried to get along with that turned on you? I have just recently. I tried to be nice to her even when I didn't believe the way she did. She asked me to pray with her on somethings. We kept in touch during bad times. Then all of a sudden she started lying on me and talked behind me behind my back. She said I said things I never said. Then she turned on my friends and started lying about them and attacking them. I just don't understand some people. She used to be nice but her friends have turned her to the evil side. Too sad for me. Looks like she chose the wrong side of life. She needs prayers to overcome her overbearing self now. She needs peace.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG and WCK think of us tomorrow when you are meeting. Have a great time. We are with you in spirit.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=762377917116484&set=a.694515857236024.1073741875.508972909123654&type=1&theater ♥


Yes, I love all of my D & P friends! Hugs

Thinking of Yarnie, prayers & hugs dear friend, Jane

I'm so excited that Kitty & KPG are meeting so why don't we all try for a spot to meet this fall as I'll throw that yarn out of my suitcases to pack!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I love all of my D & P friends! Hugs
> 
> Thinking of Yarnie, prayers & hugs dear friend, Jane
> 
> I'm so excited that Kitty & KPG are meeting so why don't we all try for a spot to meet this fall as I'll throw that yarn out of my suitcases to pack!


I love that! That would be so much fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The screech of breaks and the smell of burning rubber, the insistent ring of the phone at 3:00 A.M., the acrid smell of smoke wafting on the early-morning breeze, the unexpected legal envelope protruding menacingly from the stack of junk mail, the sudden scream of the child who is just out of sight, the harshness of blindsiding words spoken in anger  so many things that are frightening because they seem completely beyond our control can happen suddenly and seemingly change life forever.

No matter the circumstances, (though we often dont realize it) we always have some control . . . control of ourselves and our choices, control of our attitude and the way we react, and control of the support system we select. When the unthinkable happens, we can choose to lean on the unshakeable strength of our never-failing Savior, or we can attempt to cope with the challenges life will inevitably throw our way in our own limited strength and ability. Unfortunately, because our anguish in crisis can cloud our logical thinking and spiritual insight, we often forget that God is there for us . . . forget that He is faithful to His Word . . . forget that His plans for us are for peace and not disaster so that we can have a future filled with hope (Jeremiah 29:11, GW).

We often feel weak and long for strength to cope. We need to practice the presence of God because we will find strength there.
(1 Chronicles 16:11) Seek the LORD and his strength; seek his presence continually!

Instead of allowing fear to overwhelm us, we need to remember the One who is our omnipotent, ever-present God.
(Isaiah 41:10) Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God; I will strengthen you, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

We need to remember that God is not only our Source of strength but also our song  even in the middle of crisis and disaster.
(Exodus 15:2) The LORD is my strength and my song, and he has become my salvation; this is my God, and I will praise him, my fathers God, and I will exalt him.

Because Gods strength is both limitless and available to us, we can make it.
(Philippians 4:13) I can do all things through him who strengthens me.

Our strength, wisdom, and courage are inadequate, but our God is more than sufficient. In all things and at all times, we need to learn to lean on Him. Are you leaning on the everlasting arms today?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Good afternoon D&P,
Thinking of you yarnlady, hope you are well 
Also it has to be exciting for WCK and KPG. They will be having a great day.
CB, I'm sorry you had a friend that stabbed you in the back,It has happened in my life and I was hurt, but I realized that I was glad to have found out, than to have continued to be part of her game, but I know it hurts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:



> Good afternoon D&P,
> Thinking of you yarnlady, hope you are well
> Also it has to be exciting for WCK and KPG. They will be having a great day.
> CB, I'm sorry you had a friend that stabbed you in the back,It has happened in my life and I was hurt, but I realized that I was glad to have found out, than to have continued to be part of her game, but I know it hurts.


Yes it does. I am happy I found out what she really is. A snake.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it does. I am happy I found out what she really is. A snake.


and a liar :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever had a friend that you tried to get along with that turned on you? I have just recently. I tried to be nice to her even when I didn't believe the way she did. She asked me to pray with her on somethings. We kept in touch during bad times. Then all of a sudden she started lying on me and talked behind me behind my back. She said I said things I never said. Then she turned on my friends and started lying about them and attacking them. I just don't understand some people. She used to be nice but her friends have turned her to the evil side. Too sad for me. Looks like she chose the wrong side of life. She needs prayers to overcome her overbearing self now. She needs peace.


That's awful. I can relate. It leaves you feeling bewildered and a little bit sick.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> and a liar :-D


Yes. Pants on fire.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is for the 2 D&P friends that are going thru the fire.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPkMbhydU9I&feature=share


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Awful. At least you know you did the right thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I love all of my D & P friends! Hugs
> 
> Thinking of Yarnie, prayers & hugs dear friend, Jane
> 
> I'm so excited that Kitty & KPG are meeting so why don't we all try for a spot to meet this fall as I'll throw that yarn out of my suitcases to pack!


I think it's a great idea!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The screech of breaks and the smell of burning rubber, the insistent ring of the phone at 3:00 A.M., the acrid smell of smoke wafting on the early-morning breeze, the unexpected legal envelope protruding menacingly from the stack of junk mail, the sudden scream of the child who is just out of sight, the harshness of blindsiding words spoken in anger  so many things that are frightening because they seem completely beyond our control can happen suddenly and seemingly change life forever.
> 
> No matter the circumstances, (though we often dont realize it) we always have some control . . . control of ourselves and our choices, control of our attitude and the way we react, and control of the support system we select. When the unthinkable happens, we can choose to lean on the unshakeable strength of our never-failing Savior, or we can attempt to cope with the challenges life will inevitably throw our way in our own limited strength and ability. Unfortunately, because our anguish in crisis can cloud our logical thinking and spiritual insight, we often forget that God is there for us . . . forget that He is faithful to His Word . . . forget that His plans for us are for peace and not disaster so that we can have a future filled with hope (Jeremiah 29:11, GW).
> 
> ...


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever had a friend that you tried to get along with that turned on you? I have just recently. I tried to be nice to her even when I didn't believe the way she did. She asked me to pray with her on somethings. We kept in touch during bad times. Then all of a sudden she started lying on me and talked behind me behind my back. She said I said things I never said. Then she turned on my friends and started lying about them and attacking them. I just don't understand some people. She used to be nice but her friends have turned her to the evil side. Too sad for me. Looks like she chose the wrong side of life. She needs prayers to overcome her overbearing self now. She needs peace.


So sad, DB, but if that turnaround can happen to a person, then she was never a friend at all or maybe she was just meant to be a friend for a season.

I know it hurts though...to realize you've given your heart to someone who can so easily toss it aside is real pain.

Hugs to you...(((CB)))


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> So sad, DB, but if that turnaround can happen to a person, then she was never a friend at all or maybe she was just meant to be a friend for a season.
> 
> I know it hurts though...to realize you've given your heart to someone who can so easily toss it aside is real pain.
> 
> Hugs to you...(((CB)))


Yes, Gerslay. I know this hurt. It is like a death. Very painful. I'm sorry she did this to you, but it is better you know the truth about this person now instead of later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> So sad, DB, but if that turnaround can happen to a person, then she was never a friend at all or maybe she was just meant to be a friend for a season.
> 
> I know it hurts though...to realize you've given your heart to someone who can so easily toss it aside is real pain.
> 
> Hugs to you...(((CB)))


I guess I can live without her as a friend. She is not like my beloved D&P friends. You all are real friends.♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I can live without her as a friend. She is not like my beloved D&P friends. You all are real friends.♥


CB, I had to find out years ago that we have acquaintances then we have true friends & we should not confuse the difference!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I found this & want one does anyone know where I might buy one? Thanks


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I can live without her as a friend. She is not like my beloved D&P friends. You all are real friends.♥


Happy to hear you write this!


----------



## Mountain Stitches (May 25, 2014)

Hasnain said:


> Interesting you can't keep a real friend in real life.


These people don't consider me a friend but I still think your comment is tacky, Hasnain. How about some compassion for someone who is hurting?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, I had to find out years ago that we have acquaintances then we have true friends & we should not confuse the difference!


Yes, and sometime people take offense and get angry without good cause. There's nothing you can do about that. I've been there - apology doesn't work if there's no real offense. Just have to let it go. Not easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I found this & want one does anyone know where I might buy one? Thanks


Jane, I found something close on ebay - searched for "crochet yarn holder." Here's the link - it was at the bottom of the page.

http://www.searchdome.com/bin/buy-it-now/search

Also, someone said a friend's husband made her one. I wonder if Karverr would be interested in making something like that to sell? Just a thought - although I'm not sure he's back to carving.
That's all I found. Good luck - I hope you find one. You could google it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hasnain said:


> Interesting you can't keep a real friend in real life.


Interesting that you're such a hostile visitor, "new user," perhaps with sociopathic tendencies.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Also very interesting that the hostile invader is most probably drunk...you can actually hear the slurred speech!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Also very interesting that the hostile invader is most probably drunk...you can actually hear the slurred speech!


We know she has bad breath . :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I can live without her as a friend. She is not like my beloved D&P friends. You all are real friends.♥


As are you, CB...!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> As are you, CB...!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Virtual group hug for all the Denim gang from KPG and me ((x))! We had such a wonderful visit and our DHs also had a great time. 

KPG told me she had a flower for her hair and I brought 1 from home too. DH and I were waiting where the tour buses come in and a woman saw my flower and asked if I was waiting for KPG - that she was coming in a minute. She stayed and videoed our greeting :thumbup: :lol: (I havent seen it, KPG will catch up with her later on the return bus trip).

Right after our greeting we both reminded our DHs to take pics of the backs of our heads -- great minds think alike :thumbup:

So here we are - KPG`s beautiful locks and my rather wispy locks. Sorry about the hand, I had to hold my flower up.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great pix. So happy y'all had fun. Love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We only had a couple of hours but had so much fun that KPG and her DH are coming back to the Island tomorrow! I have to work, but my DH will meet them at the ferry and be the tour guide until the shop closes and then we can check out downtown and have an early dinner before taking them back to the ferry.

Here are a few more photos of the Butchart Gardens. KPG has a lot more that she will post (my camera ran out of battery power).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah Heaven. Have another great day tomorrow. What fun!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Yipeeee! What fun y'all are having!

Enjoy tomorrow too!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We only had a couple of hours but had so much fun that KPG and her DH are coming back to the Island tomorrow! I have to work, but my DH will meet them at the ferry and be the tour guide until the shop closes and then we can check out downtown and have an early dinner before taking them back to the ferry.
> 
> Here are a few more photos of the Butchart Gardens. KPG has a lot more that she will post (my camera ran out of battery power).


Awesome pictures of an awesome place. I hope to get there some day too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I found this & want one does anyone know where I might buy one? Thanks


Jane, if you google "wooden tote box" you'll find many similar boxes and maybe a place to get one, or directions on how to make one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Also very interesting that the hostile invader is most probably drunk...you can actually hear the slurred speech!


That could explain it - still, no excuse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We know she has bad breath . :XD:


Is THAT what that was?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> As are you, CB...!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, I agree - you are a good friend, CB. In fact, I could list all the good friends, but it would hurt my brain! This is a sweet place.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Virtual group hug for all the Denim gang from KPG and me ((x))! We had such a wonderful visit and our DHs also had a great time.
> 
> KPG told me she had a flower for her hair and I brought 1 from home too. DH and I were waiting where the tour buses come in and a woman saw my flower and asked if I was waiting for KPG - that she was coming in a minute. She stayed and videoed our greeting :thumbup: :lol: (I havent seen it, KPG will catch up with her later on the return bus trip).
> 
> ...


How wonderful that you got together! I'm sure you had a great time. Cute pictures - would love to see the other side (faces)!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We only had a couple of hours but had so much fun that KPG and her DH are coming back to the Island tomorrow! I have to work, but my DH will meet them at the ferry and be the tour guide until the shop closes and then we can check out downtown and have an early dinner before taking them back to the ferry.
> 
> Here are a few more photos of the Butchart Gardens. KPG has a lot more that she will post (my camera ran out of battery power).


What a beautiful place!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Almost midnight again. I hope Yarnie's okay. Nice for WCK and KPG - very exciting. Prayers for all my KP friends.

Good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever had a friend that you tried to get along with that turned on you? I have just recently. I tried to be nice to her even when I didn't believe the way she did. She asked me to pray with her on somethings. We kept in touch during bad times. Then all of a sudden she started lying on me and talked behind me behind my back. She said I said things I never said. Then she turned on my friends and started lying about them and attacking them. I just don't understand some people. She used to be nice but her friends have turned her to the evil side. Too sad for me. Looks like she chose the wrong side of life. She needs prayers to overcome her overbearing self now. She needs peace.


I know how much that can hurt CB, sorry that it`s still going on. In the end, people like that don`t have real friends either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I know how much that can hurt CB, sorry that it`s still going on. In the end, people like that don`t have real friends either.


Thanks WCK :thumbup: So true.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I love all of my D & P friends! Hugs
> 
> Thinking of Yarnie, prayers & hugs dear friend, Jane
> 
> I'm so excited that Kitty & KPG are meeting so why don't we all try for a spot to meet this fall as I'll throw that yarn out of my suitcases to pack!


We had such a great time Janie - imagine how much fun we could have if we could all get together!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I found this & want one does anyone know where I might buy one? Thanks


It looks like a great way to hold your yarn and tools. I havent seen 1 with the basket, but a paper towel holder works well to hold yarn


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Mountain Stitches said:


> These people don't consider me a friend but I still think your comment is tacky, Hasnain. How about some compassion for someone who is hurting?


Thank you Mountain Stitches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Awesome pictures of an awesome place. I hope to get there some day too!


I hope you do!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Interesting that you're such a hostile visitor, "new user," perhaps with sociopathic tendencies.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Jane, if you google "wooden tote box" you'll find many similar boxes and maybe a place to get one, or directions on how to make one.


Thanks, but one of my D & P friends is sending one to me. I love all of you as you are the greatest friends. Bless all of you, hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Will chat later as DH wants to go to our county fair so he has the batteries charged to my cart so off we go to see the fair!

I can go places that I could not before the battery operated cart as Medicare wouldn't pay for one for me so DH bought a nice older used one as it isn't fancy but it gets me around.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Virtual group hug for all the Denim gang from KPG and me ((x))! We had such a wonderful visit and our DHs also had a great time.
> 
> KPG told me she had a flower for her hair and I brought 1 from home too. DH and I were waiting where the tour buses come in and a woman saw my flower and asked if I was waiting for KPG - that she was coming in a minute. She stayed and videoed our greeting :thumbup: :lol: (I havent seen it, KPG will catch up with her later on the return bus trip).
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh who would have thought both heads of hair are just gorgeous.So glad you got the pixie and posted. But you do know you will now have to be told that they recognizes by those who know all there is to know and know all there is that they do not know. Plus they are smarter then the average Bear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will chat later as DH wants to go to our county fair so he has the batteries charged to my cart so off we go to see the fair!
> 
> I can go places that I could not before the battery operated cart as Medicare wouldn't pay for one for me so DH bought a nice older used one as it isn't fancy but it gets me around.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


That's great, Jane! You seem to enjoy going places and seeing new things. Have fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Joey for the phone call, need to have someone who has gone through it and understands.

Always a rainbow after the storm.

He is in heaven, and in my heart. He knew I loved him, and told me he holds my love in his heart. Isn't that all that matters. May still have a good cry more than once a day. But with the bad there is always the good as God shows me each moment. Life goes on.
I want all to know I am now because of my Dad very rich. He left me some money two dollars and fifty cents in change. He had a sense of humor. He would love to know that the change I found in his tray at assisted living will be put to good use. Well as soon as I figure out what to spend it on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will chat later as DH wants to go to our county fair so he has the batteries charged to my cart so off we go to see the fair!
> 
> I can go places that I could not before the battery operated cart as Medicare wouldn't pay for one for me so DH bought a nice older used one as it isn't fancy but it gets me around.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


Ah adventures ahead for you lady. Have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you all of you for the arm wraps and words and caring with what was going on in my life. 

Even if you are far from me you still are close to me in my heart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Will chat later as DH wants to go to our county fair so he has the batteries charged to my cart so off we go to see the fair!
> 
> I can go places that I could not before the battery operated cart as Medicare wouldn't pay for one for me so DH bought a nice older used one as it isn't fancy but it gets me around.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


Have fun at the fair Janie and tell us all about it later. Don't speed too much in your scooter :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh who would have thought both heads of hair are just gorgeous.So glad you got the pixie and posted. But you do know you will now have to be told that they recognizes by those who know all there is to know and know all there is that they do not know. Plus they are smarter then the average Bear.


So nice to see you Yarnie. I hope you're getting some rest too and looking after yourself.

Here's the wisest Bear of all -


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Will chat later as DH wants to go to our county fair so he has the batteries charged to my cart so off we go to see the fair!
> 
> I can go places that I could not before the battery operated cart as Medicare wouldn't pay for one for me so DH bought a nice older used one as it isn't fancy but it gets me around.
> 
> Hugs, Jane


Sounds like great fun. Enjoy yourself today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Joey for the phone call, need to have someone who has gone through it and understands.
> 
> Always a rainbow after the storm.
> 
> ...


I am glad you are back. You will have more than one cry a day. But that is ok. The great part is that you will be together thru eternity . Just think of Amy Grants song. In alittle while we'll be with the Father. That will dry your tears. We are here for you during your grieving time.♥


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Joey for the phone call, need to have someone who has gone through it and understands.
> 
> Always a rainbow after the storm.
> 
> ...


It's good to have you back. I've missed you and had you on my mind.

Don't lose that money!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just read this from another KP poster.
Ephesians 3:14-21

For this reason I kneel before the Father, from whom every family in heaven and on earth derives its name. I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the Lords holy people, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledgethat you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God.

Now to him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to his power that is at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever! Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG and WCK.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=825439154135387&set=a.437152476297392.102715.340464979299476&type=1&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cream cheese and nutella Solo. .http://rasamalaysia.com/nutella-cheesecake-recipe/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Virtual group hug for all the Denim gang from KPG and me ((x))! We had such a wonderful visit and our DHs also had a great time.
> 
> KPG told me she had a flower for her hair and I brought 1 from home too. DH and I were waiting where the tour buses come in and a woman saw my flower and asked if I was waiting for KPG - that she was coming in a minute. She stayed and videoed our greeting :thumbup: :lol: (I havent seen it, KPG will catch up with her later on the return bus trip).
> 
> ...


I'd recognize the two of you anywhere.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> We only had a couple of hours but had so much fun that KPG and her DH are coming back to the Island tomorrow! I have to work, but my DH will meet them at the ferry and be the tour guide until the shop closes and then we can check out downtown and have an early dinner before taking them back to the ferry.
> 
> Here are a few more photos of the Butchart Gardens. KPG has a lot more that she will post (my camera ran out of battery power).


What beautiful gardens. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/katelynw11/what-is-your-native-american-name Akecheta


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cream cheese and nutella Solo. .http://rasamalaysia.com/nutella-cheesecake-recipe/


Thanks CB. I do have to confess that I have moved on from Nutella. Hershey's Chocolate spread is now my favorite. Yum.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just read this from another KP poster.
> Ephesians 3:14-21
> 
> For this reason I kneel before the Father, from whom every family in heaven and on earth derives its name. I pray that out of his glorious riches he may strengthen you with power through his Spirit in your inner being, so that Christ may dwell in your hearts through faith. And I pray that you, being rooted and established in love, may have power, together with all the Lords holy people, to grasp how wide and long and high and deep is the love of Christ, and to know this love that surpasses knowledgethat you may be filled to the measure of all the fullness of God.
> ...


Amen and Amen.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/katelynw11/what-is-your-native-american-name Akecheta


Adsila. It says it means blossom. Nice. It also says I am a young person. Oops! I think I'll stick with blossom.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: :lol: I'm a creative genius! Sounds a lot more like DH than me!


I got "Spiritual Hero." I don't think I could live up to that one. Creative genius, WCK? I think it fits you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever had a friend that you tried to get along with that turned on you? I have just recently. I tried to be nice to her even when I didn't believe the way she did. She asked me to pray with her on somethings. We kept in touch during bad times. Then all of a sudden she started lying on me and talked behind me behind my back. She said I said things I never said. Then she turned on my friends and started lying about them and attacking them. I just don't understand some people. She used to be nice but her friends have turned her to the evil side. Too sad for me. Looks like she chose the wrong side of life. She needs prayers to overcome her overbearing self now. She needs peace.


I've had a similar experience. Someone just didn't want to stay in touch - gave no reason. When someone just walks away without explanation and without any attempt to solve whatever the problem might be, there's nothing you can do but let it go. But rejection is always painful, and it takes a while to get over it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

What do ya think about this?http://benswann.com/exclusive-ad-promises-6000-a-month-tax-free-to-house-immigrant-children/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Joey for the phone call, need to have someone who has gone through it and understands.
> 
> Always a rainbow after the storm.
> 
> ...


We have missed you very much & you have been in our prayers.

I would frame it to remember your dad with a loving heart every time you look at the money.

Hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/katelynw11/what-is-your-native-american-name Akecheta


I'm Adsila


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do ya think about this?http://benswann.com/exclusive-ad-promises-6000-a-month-tax-free-to-house-immigrant-children/


Oh, yes, they will be taken care of & Medicare wouldn't approve an electric cart for me as they said I could walk!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I'd recognize the two of you anywhere.


Me too as they are both lovely women!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Mountain Stitches said:


> These people don't consider me a friend but I still think your comment is tacky, Hasnain. How about some compassion for someone who is hurting?


Thank you for your truthful words. We do hurt when we lose a friend for whatever the reason!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, they will be taken care of & Medicare wouldn't approve an electric cart for me as they said I could walk!


How do you carry your electric chair in the car. Do you have a lift? My dh has an electric cart but hasn't used it because we don't have a carrier for our car. My aunt died and left it for my dh. It would help me because I have a bad back. The wheelchair is heavy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What do ya think about this?http://benswann.com/exclusive-ad-promises-6000-a-month-tax-free-to-house-immigrant-children/


I'm not sure. The ad is from Crittenton Services and Foster Family Agency. Did you ever hear of the Crittenton Homes many years ago - for unwed mothers. I wonder if it's the same group.

The article says that the $6000 a month is if you take six children over age 16, and you must have a 5-bedroom house. That would be a tall order - 6 children under over 16.

I wonder where the money comes from. Lots of questions. One big question - do they have any takers?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm Adsila


So am I!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, they will be taken care of & Medicare wouldn't approve an electric cart for me as they said I could walk!


That doesn't sound right at all! There are other reasons people need wheelchairs. I guess the people who work for medicare have no medical training and don't know what they're doing. Disgusting. I'm just glad your DH was able to get you one.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you carry your electric chair in the car. Do you have a lift? My dh has an electric cart but hasn't used it because we don't have a carrier for our car. My aunt died and left it for my dh. It would help me because I have a bad back. The wheelchair is heavy.


I have a friend with MS. She has a van with a ramp - it's all automatic. You push a button and the door opens, ramp comes down. She wheels in, locks in place, push button to close everything. It also has hand controls, which she used until her hands were too weak. Now we drive it for her.

I know they're expensive, but she surely didn't pay full price. Do you want me to ask her about it? Maybe your DH could get one from the same place.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm not sure. The ad is from Crittenton Services and Foster Family Agency. Did you ever hear of the Crittenton Homes many years ago - for unwed mothers. I wonder if it's the same group.
> ?


No they aren't the same, the one for unwed mothers is Florence Crittenton.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you carry your electric chair in the car. Do you have a lift? My dh has an electric cart but hasn't used it because we don't have a carrier for our car. My aunt died and left it for my dh. It would help me because I have a bad back. The wheelchair is heavy.


My DH takes it apart then puts it in the back of the truck, but if he cannot lift it (there are 2 batteries) I don't know what I'll do as the man who had it had a lift in his special van. The van was already sold so there wasn't any lift nor ramps just the cart.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> No they aren't the same, the one for unwed mothers is Florence Crittenton.


You're right, that was the name. But they actually are related. I went here:
Welcome to the official Crittenton Services for Children and Families website. This website is owned and operated by Crittenton Services for Children and Families, a 501(c)3 non-profit organization headquartered in Fullerton, CA. We would like to encourage you to explore the entire website if you have an interest or would like to support our organization.
- See more at: http://crittentonsocal.org/about-us/#sthash.mVAsppEg.dpuf

Then I went to their History link (drop-down menu under "About Us) and found this:

"HISTORY

The Crittenton Legacy

Founders: Charles Crittenton, Smith Allen and Dr. Kate Waller Barrett.
Florence Crittenton died of scarlet fever at the tender age of four. The year was 1882 and her father, Charles Crittenton, was wracked with grief at the loss of his youngest child. Being a successful business man and self-made millionaire did not help protect his family from disease we can easily treat today.
Although raised in the Episcopalian faith, Charles was not a particularly religious man. However, in his grief, his attention was captured by a street preacher, Smith Allen, preaching to wayward women on the streets of New York.
As he sought an outlet for his feelings of loss, Charles Crittentons attention was captured by the plight of these women and their children.Ever the practical man, Crittenton felt that, preach as you may, providing practical solutions to these women would also impact their lives, and possibly save their young children from a similar fate.
A pioneer and social entrepreneur well ahead of his time, he dedicated his energy and his finances toward the betterment of this needy class. This needy class consisted of girls and women being exploited for sex, escaping violent relationships, single mothers, homeless/abandoned girls, immigrant women who came to this country with no one there to meet them and all girls and women forced into unsavory circumstances.
Galvanized to action, Crittenton purchased a home on Bleecker Street in New York City, opening the Florence Crittenton Night Mission in 1883. Providing a safe haven for young women, the Crittenton Mission was so successful that Crittenton was approached by other cities to help them recreate the Crittenton Mission in their area. Long before the term evidence-based practice was coined, Charles Crittenton and co-founder Dr. Kate Waller Barrett began a movement founded on humanitarianism to reproduce a successful Crittenton program city by city. The name Crittenton would only be used if the Mission was reproduced in its entirety  now the hallmark of fidelity to a proven model.

Charles Crittentons Good News Train
City by city, traveling by railroad car called the Good News car, Charles Crittenton and Smith Allen would assemble people of faith and communities of purpose to recreate the Florence Crittenton Mission.
For the next decade, Crittenton and Allen spread the word literally from coast to coast, opening more than a dozen homes from Baltimore to San Francisco. This effort was so successful that the Crittenton movement as it came to be called was recognized by congressional charter under President McKinley.
That charter is renewed every 25 years by the seated President. Presidents Eisenhower, Reagan, and Bush have all contributed to our rich history by the charters recognition and renewal.
In the ensuing decades, the National Association of Florence Crittenton Agencies was formed to carry on the legacy of Charles Crittenton. At its peak, the Association claimed 65 domestic and a dozen international Florence Crittenton Homes. For a time, this association was operated under the Child Welfare League of Americas banner. In recent years, an affiliation of agencies with a historical connection to the Crittenton movement have been reconnected and rebranded as The National Crittenton Foundation (TNCF). Now located in Portland, Oregon, TNCF has been active at the policy level in Washington D.C. and strives to bring attention to the plight of girls and young women and to restore national recognition to the Crittenton name.
Crittenton Mission of Southern California

Our own story continues from the opening of the Florence Crittenton Home in Los Angeles in 1892 (now closed). Studies conducted by the Orange County Grand Jury in the early 1960′s documented a need for a variety of social services program for the countys growing population. Judge Carl Davis called together a meeting of stakeholders to solicit support for developing, among other things, a group home for pregnant minors.
The National Association of Florence Crittenton Agencies, agreed to act as a consultant to set up such a program in Orange County. A group of volunteers, many of them from the Florence Crittenton Center in Los Angeles, hosted a fundraiser, headlined by John Wayne and Mickey Mouse. Office space was donated in Newport Beach to serve as the headquarters, and plans were under way for a Florence Crittenton Home in Orange County.

Crittentons Current Residential Facility
Incoporated in 1966 as Florence Crittenton Services Orange County, the agency formed a Board of Directors and continued to raise funds until finally, in 1970, a home was purchased in Santa Ana, CA. Within a year, the home was full with a waiting list.
In the early seventies, the former Fullerton Cottage Hospital was purchased and renovated, becoming a home for up to 65 teens and babies.
Based on the request of the Orange County Juvenile Court, the campus adapted to include boys and girls, not just teen mothers.Independent living services were later added, making this one campus a microcosm for child welfare services in Orange County.
As demand for services continued to increase, Crittenton purchased the Fullerton Community Hospital in 1988. After renovations, the campus opened in 1991 and housed 84 adolescent girls and up to 37 babies. The original campus was converted to a childrens program.
From our humble beginnings as a six-bed home for unwed mothers in Santa Ana, CA., Crittenton is now a non-profit agency of 500+ employees on a 24/7 operation cycle with a service planning area that covers Orange, Los Angeles, San Bernardino, Riverside and San Diego Counties. We provide a full array of residential, in-home, and community based programs to the families and children we serve throughout Southern California.
Todays Crittenton movement of Southern California has made every effort throughout the years to keep true to Charles Crittentons initial vision of helping women, children, and families piece their lives back together again.

- See more at: http://crittentonsocal.org/about-us/history/#sthash.PYXq5CSx.dpuf"

So apparently there was a connection. I thought there might be since it's an unusual name. Apparently this family has been involved in charity ever since the loss of their daughter Florence.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My DH takes it apart then puts it in the back of the truck, but if he cannot lift it (there are 2 batteries) I don't know what I'll do as the man who had it had a lift in his special van. The van was already sold so there wasn't any lift nor ramps just the cart.


Thanks Janie. I thought you had a lift on the back of your car. My dh doesn't like to attract attention. He won't even use the cart in Walmart. He is still in denial after 25 years that he is handicapped.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting Article
> 
> Scientists: Atheists might not exist
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/science-writer-atheists-might-not-exist/


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting Article
> 
> Scientists: Atheists might not exist
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/science-writer-atheists-might-not-exist/


Interesting article.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Janie. I thought you had a lift on the back of your car. My dh doesn't like to attract attention. He won't even use the cart in Walmart. He is still in denial after 25 years that he is handicapped.


Do you push him in the wheelchair in stores? How does he get around?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

So sorry for my absence again. I`ve been working day and night picking those blackberries........even in the rain this morning. I only stopped now because it`s too dark to see anymore lol
Janie......I got your package yesterday....thank you sooooooooo much.....the yarn is even more beautiful than when you posted it here.
Also thank you very much for the vest patterns...they are so gorgeous, you are so kind. I especially loved the crochet one, so i`m going to try to adapt it to knitting somehow. I love the way it hangs too. Most vest patterns I`ve seen look sort of bunched up in the middle if you know what I mean - that`s why I never tried to make one before. But these ones hang beautifully.
Your package came Friday afternoon Janie. I was picking blackberries in our front field when the Fed Ex man arrived. I must have looked such a fright...ballcap, long sleeved shirt and baggy sweats with a set of headphones on and carrying a large blackberry pail and a dark red poking stick LOL. Because my hands were so stained I didn`t open the package til after I had a shower.
Thank you so much Janie I do appreciate it. Late last night I was looking for a pattern to make little Ronnie a litle blanket with the 3 colours in it. But I couldn`t find anything I liked. Whenever Ronnier snuggled down on that little blanket I will think of you and your kindness Janie &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting Article
> 
> Scientists: Atheists might not exist
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/science-writer-atheists-might-not-exist/


Fascinating article, Joey!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you push him in the wheelchair in stores? How does he get around?


He won't let me push him. But I do have to put his chair in and out of the car. If there is a hill I push him up that. Most of the time all of the handicapped parking is full so we have to park far away. I push him when he will let me. He lets my boys push him just not me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone have an easy vest pattern that you like? I'd like to make a vest, but there are so many out there. I just wondered if anyone had made one and what you might recommend.

Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He won't let me push him. But I do have to put his chair in and out of the car. If there is a hill I push him up that. Most of the time all of the handicapped parking is full so we have to park far away. I push him when he will let me. He lets my boys push him just not me.


It sounds like he's very independent. My husband is the same way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG and WCK.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=825439154135387&set=a.437152476297392.102715.340464979299476&type=1&theater


Here's the pic from your link, and she's wearing rubber boots too! :XD: I told KPG about us talking about needing rubber boots to stay grounded while she's around and it gave her a really good laugh.

We took your advice and had a very HAPPY DAY! DH and I have really enjoyed getting to know Mr & Mrs KPG - they are such a delightful couple. We've just had so much fun the last couple of days! KPG is such a good organizer, we should twist her arm to arrange a get together for us. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'd recognize the two of you anywhere.


And I didn't need the bail money! We stayed on just the RIGHT side.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/katelynw11/what-is-your-native-american-name Akecheta


I'm Adsila or Blossom and I'm still finding myself :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Adsila. It says it means blossom. Nice. It also says I am a young person. Oops! I think I'll stick with blossom.


Me too :lol: I guess we're both still finding ourselves.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the pic from your link, and she's wearing rubber boots too! :XD: I told KPG about us talking about needing rubber boots to stay grounded while she's around and it gave her a really good laugh.
> 
> We took your advice and had a very HAPPY DAY! DH and I have really enjoyed getting to know Mr & Mrs KPG - they are such a delightful couple. We've just had so much fun the last couple of days! KPG is such a good organizer, we should twist her arm to arrange a get together for us. :XD:


Twist her arm I am ready for the Righters Village to get together. I am glad you had a great time. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry for my absence again. I`ve been working day and night picking those blackberries........even in the rain this morning. I only stopped now because it`s too dark to see anymore lol
> Janie......I got your package yesterday....thank you sooooooooo much.....the yarn is even more beautiful than when you posted it here.
> Also thank you very much for the vest patterns...they are so gorgeous, you are so kind. I especially loved the crochet one, so i`m going to try to adapt it to knitting somehow. I love the way it hangs too. Most vest patterns I`ve seen look sort of bunched up in the middle if you know what I mean - that`s why I never tried to make one before. But these ones hang beautifully.
> Your package came Friday afternoon Janie. I was picking blackberries in our front field when the Fed Ex man arrived. I must have looked such a fright...ballcap, long sleeved shirt and baggy sweats with a set of headphones on and carrying a large blackberry pail and a dark red poking stick LOL. Because my hands were so stained I didn`t open the package til after I had a shower.
> Thank you so much Janie I do appreciate it. Late last night I was looking for a pattern to make little Ronnie a litle blanket with the 3 colours in it. But I couldn`t find anything I liked. Whenever Ronnier snuggled down on that little blanket I will think of you and your kindness Janie ♥♥♥


Are your hands purple? You are a busy bee. 
Janie you are a sweetie to think of Wendy with the yarn and vest.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me too :lol: I guess we're both still finding ourselves.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It sounds like he's very independent. My husband is the same way.


Yes he is. He is my hero.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is. He is my hero.


So nice, CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting Article
> 
> Scientists: Atheists might not exist
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/science-writer-atheists-might-not-exist/


That was interesting, thanks Joey. At some level, they would have to acknowledge at the very least a force that can create something from nothing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He won't let me push him. But I do have to put his chair in and out of the car. If there is a hill I push him up that. Most of the time all of the handicapped parking is full so we have to park far away. I push him when he will let me. He lets my boys push him just not me.


I think it's hard for most men to take help from the women in their lives. My Dad is always telling Mom he can "do it" (whatever) himself. He lets me come along to some of his appointments but he still insists on doing the driving.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anyone have an easy vest pattern that you like? I'd like to make a vest, but there are so many out there. I just wondered if anyone had made one and what you might recommend.
> 
> Thanks!


Were you thinking of a pullover style vest Bonnie?

This is a v-neck pullover that could be worn as a top or a vest and is knit in a DK weight.
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/landau.pdf

another v-neck pullover in a worsted weight
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/prudence-easy

this is more of a tunic than a vest, but is very easy to knit from side to side and is so comfortable to wear. In the winter I wear it with a blouse or long sleeve t-shirt underneath. (worsted weight)
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/espenson.pdf


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Were you thinking of a pullover style vest Bonnie?
> 
> This is a v-neck pullover that could be worn as a top or a vest and is knit in a DK weight.
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/landau.pdf
> ...


Thanks for those westy ♥

I`m looking for a sewing pattern to make me some....don`t know wht you call it, but I call it a tabard. it`s something to put over your good clothes to keep them clean when cooking, cleaning etc.
There are things that are called dusters over here that is thin fabric in a sort of button up shift to wear over your clothes to keep them clean during housework.
I`ve looked online and have come up empty.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Does anyone have an easy vest pattern that you like? I'd like to make a vest, but there are so many out there. I just wondered if anyone had made one and what you might recommend.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't, but try to google knitting vest patterns. You'll find them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the pic from your link, and she's wearing rubber boots too! :XD: I told KPG about us talking about needing rubber boots to stay grounded while she's around and it gave her a really good laugh.
> 
> We took your advice and had a very HAPPY DAY! DH and I have really enjoyed getting to know Mr & Mrs KPG - they are such a delightful couple. We've just had so much fun the last couple of days! KPG is such a good organizer, we should twist her arm to arrange a get together for us. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Were you thinking of a pullover style vest Bonnie?
> 
> This is a v-neck pullover that could be worn as a top or a vest and is knit in a DK weight.
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/landau.pdf
> ...


Thank you, WCK!! I was thinking of an open vest to hide my figure flaws. 

However, I really think the third one would be fun to knit and might do the "trick" for me. Thanks so much for going to all the trouble to post these!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't, but try to google knitting vest patterns. You'll find them.


Thanks, Lucy. I did that, and there were so many that I just wanted some suggestions from people who might have made one. I was having trouble deciding. (Surprise!)

I loved the third one WCK sent. Now, if I can just carve out a little time.....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, Lucy. I did that, and there were so many that I just wanted some suggestions from people who might have made one. I was having trouble deciding. (Surprise!)
> 
> I loved the third one WCK sent. Now, if I can just carve out a little time.....


I never wear vests - don't know why. Sweaters mainly.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks for those westy ♥
> 
> I`m looking for a sewing pattern to make me some....don`t know wht you call it, but I call it a tabard. it`s something to put over your good clothes to keep them clean when cooking, cleaning etc.
> There are things that are called dusters over here that is thin fabric in a sort of button up shift to wear over your clothes to keep them clean during housework.
> I`ve looked online and have come up empty.


WBee...if you google "tabard aprons patterns" you'll come up with lots of them...goto images and you'll see even more. The way you're cooking and preserving dawn to dusk I can see why you'd need them...a simple apron just won't do it.

When do you sleep?

;-)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&fit=adult%2Bfemale&sort=best&pc=vest

Free ones on Ravelry. Not sure of your yarn, so could not filter it more.

Sorry, misread your need. Will look again


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=vest&availability=free&fit=adult%2Bfemale&sort=best&pc=vest


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting Article
> 
> Scientists: Atheists might not exist
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/07/science-writer-atheists-might-not-exist/


Very interesting.

Most atheists practice the religion of liberalism...they defend it and bow in adoration to it at least 5 times a day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> So sorry for my absence again. I`ve been working day and night picking those blackberries........even in the rain this morning. I only stopped now because it`s too dark to see anymore lol
> Janie......I got your package yesterday....thank you sooooooooo much.....the yarn is even more beautiful than when you posted it here.
> Also thank you very much for the vest patterns...they are so gorgeous, you are so kind. I especially loved the crochet one, so i`m going to try to adapt it to knitting somehow. I love the way it hangs too. Most vest patterns I`ve seen look sort of bunched up in the middle if you know what I mean - that`s why I never tried to make one before. But these ones hang beautifully.
> Your package came Friday afternoon Janie. I was picking blackberries in our front field when the Fed Ex man arrived. I must have looked such a fright...ballcap, long sleeved shirt and baggy sweats with a set of headphones on and carrying a large blackberry pail and a dark red poking stick LOL. Because my hands were so stained I didn`t open the package til after I had a shower.
> Thank you so much Janie I do appreciate it. Late last night I was looking for a pattern to make little Ronnie a litle blanket with the 3 colours in it. But I couldn`t find anything I liked. Whenever Ronnier snuggled down on that little blanket I will think of you and your kindness Janie ♥♥♥


You are most welcome as those vest patterns are old as you can see, but thought you would enjoy making one or more of them.

You looked like a working lady & when I was on the farm, I told people who stopped by with out notice that I did clean up once in a while! LOL!

I'm so glad you will get some use out of the yarn as it was just in my closet so now there is a little room. Post pictures of little Ronnie on his blankie!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he is. He is my hero.


Aww...how wonderful!

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the pic from your link, and she's wearing rubber boots too! :XD: I told KPG about us talking about needing rubber boots to stay grounded while she's around and it gave her a really good laugh.
> 
> We took your advice and had a very HAPPY DAY! DH and I have really enjoyed getting to know Mr & Mrs KPG - they are such a delightful couple. We've just had so much fun the last couple of days! KPG is such a good organizer, we should twist her arm to arrange a get together for us. :XD:


Sounds like a great idea to me, I second the motion!

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

In case you missed this last night.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/20/judge-jeanine-obama-its-time-sit-table-get-game


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are your hands purple? You are a busy bee.
> Janie you are a sweetie to think of Wendy with the yarn and vest.


Have you rec'd your pkg yet? I was hoping it would arrive in time to help with all of those apples.

It will need to be cleaned as I haven't used for years as don't have apple trees anymore & too expensive to buy bushels of apples these days.

Not many people have fruit trees as that is work! Ha, ha!

It makes my heart feel good to share items that I don't use as it helps declutter this house as it needs supports for the sides as things didn't fit when we moved in here from the farm!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me, I second the motion!
> 
> :thumbup:


Yes, we must have a meeting, but the area won't ever be the same! LOL!

Motion made & seconded so it is a law!

Says the keeper of the drawbridge to our castle!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Got to run, chat later friends!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have you rec'd your pkg yet? I was hoping it would arrive in time to help with all of those apples.
> 
> It will need to be cleaned as I haven't used for years as don't have apple trees anymore & too expensive to buy bushels of apples these days.
> 
> ...


No Jane. We have very slow mail. You are sweet to think of me. Will it work on pears? We have all of ours. My mother will be giving me more of hers soon. I know it is work but I still like to do it. It reminds me of sitting on my Grandmother's porch helping her when I was a little girl.I get to sit down and have a reason .  We had cool weather the last few days and I sat on my porch to peel my apples. It will be good tho to peel with an apple peeler. Thanks again so much. It will be special because you gave it to me. I have other things that Kp girls have given me that are special too.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Latter friends. Church .


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning friends. I was so saddened to hear the news that James Garner died this morning. He was a great actor as well as a fine Patriot who loved his country. 
He was one of my Dads fave tv actors. I`d like to think that James, my Dad and Yarnies Dad are up in Heaven talking away like old friends.
RIP James


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I never wear vests - don't know why. Sweaters mainly.


I love a sweater when it's cool enough. In Georgia, a vest is good for vanity and cooler with no sleeves. That's why I do it - coverage!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WBee...if you google "tabard aprons patterns" you'll come up with lots of them...goto images and you'll see even more. The way you're cooking and preserving dawn to dusk I can see why you'd need them...a simple apron just won't do it.
> 
> When do you sleep?
> 
> ;-)


Gersey ))....thank you so much. Those tabards are exactly what I`m looking for. It looks too much hassle to make some, so I`ll buy a couple instead.
Much appreciated thank you
♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> You are most welcome as those vest patterns are old as you can see, but thought you would enjoy making one or more of them.
> 
> You looked like a working lady & when I was on the farm, I told people who stopped by with out notice that I did clean up once in a while! LOL!
> 
> I'm so glad you will get some use out of the yarn as it was just in my closet so now there is a little room. *Post pictures of little Ronnie on his blankie!*


I promise faithfully Jane. I found a pattern i`m going to try. What better way to make a little blankie and honour you at the same time by knitting hearts into little Ronnie Rumbles blankie. I call him Ronnie Rumble because my little lad is always purring. ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I was sad to hear of his passing. The one thing I noticed, was that he served honorably in the military (I don't remember which branch). It seems to many of the young, big stars are not interested in service to our country. There are a few who are very involved with the USO and charities, like Wounded Warriors.


I couldn`t agree more joey. The only fine actor I can think of at the top of my head who does so much for charity ...especially the vets is Gary Sinise. His Wounded Warrior charity has bought and custom built homes for our wounded warriors who have lost limbs and other injuries too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning friends. I was so saddened to hear the news that James Garner died this morning. He was a great actor as well as a fine Patriot who loved his country.
> He was one of my Dads fave tv actors. I`d like to think that James, my Dad and Yarnies Dad are up in Heaven talking away like old friends.
> RIP James


I hated to hear the news too. First remember him in Maverick in the TV show. Isn't that great Yarnie and Wendy that your Daddies will meet James Garner? I hope they talk to my Daddy too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I got half hour to spare so what better way to spend it than on here.
Earlier I peeled some apples then added the peel and core to water and boiled it for apple juice to add to my blackberries.

When my Mother in law died in 2007,I inherited a wonderful cone shaped colander with wooden plunger to extract all the juice out of the blackberries. I used the largest Rubbermaid canister I had , and the cone shaped colander fits perfectly over it.
The cone shaped colander is about 75 years old. My Mother in laws Mother gave it to her when aluminum first came about in the late 30`s early 40`s. My Mother in law, her Mother and sisters used to make apple jelly and apple butter from the orchard on my hubbys Grandmothers property.
It`s wonderful to use such a piece of history.
Are there any appliances made years ago that you still use today?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When you mentioned the colander. I thought of my Foley food mill. My mother used one for applesauce, jam, jelly, etc. I have used it for the same. I have seen some newer ones at rummage sales. I have my MIL's large pressure cooker for canning. I have not used it for many years, though. One of the first appliances my husband bout me was an 8 qt stove top pressure cooker, that I use often. It works great to make a tougher cut of beef quite tender. Also BBQ pork. When the kids were younger and pork neck bones were $.10 a pound, we could afford a lot of BBQ pork


Me too Joey...My favorite cooking pot is a pressure cooker. I learned to cook using one and I don't think I could cook without it...everything is so fast in a p.c. that I'd never figure out how to time things...and then everything comes out so fresh and tender that I don't think I'd want to change now anyway!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> In case you missed this last night.http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/07/20/judge-jeanine-obama-its-time-sit-table-get-game


Watching and dithering and doing nothing...that's our president all right.

Is he merely incompetent, or does he know what he's doing? Either way its a terrible waste of 8 years!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, we must have a meeting, but the area won't ever be the same! LOL!
> 
> Motion made & seconded so it is a law!
> 
> Says the keeper of the drawbridge to our castle!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hated to hear the news too. First remember him in Maverick in the TV show. Isn't that great Yarnie and Wendy that your Daddies will meet James Garner? *I hope they talk to my Daddy too. *


I`m sure that they`d be there with your Daddy too Bumpy ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> When you mentioned the colander. I thought of my Foley food mill. My mother used one for applesauce, jam, jelly, etc. I have used it for the same. I have seen some newer ones at rummage sales. I have my MIL's large pressure cooker for canning. I have not used it for many years, though. One of the first appliances my husband bout me was an 8 qt stove top pressure cooker, that I use often. It works great to make a tougher cut of beef quite tender. Also BBQ pork. When the kids were younger and pork neck bones were $.10 a pound, we could afford a lot of BBQ pork


Oh wow Joey..10 cents a pound? Everything now is just so expensive isn`t it. Last March hubby bought some smoked ham hocks to put in my split peas for soup, and those 2 ham hocks (split into 4) were $4 a package!!! And there was hardly any meat on them - mostly bone 

That`s excellent about your pressure cooker. I really love reading stories about our most treasured kitchen items.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks for those westy ♥
> 
> I`m looking for a sewing pattern to make me some....don`t know wht you call it, but I call it a tabard. it`s something to put over your good clothes to keep them clean when cooking, cleaning etc.
> There are things that are called dusters over here that is thin fabric in a sort of button up shift to wear over your clothes to keep them clean during housework.
> I`ve looked online and have come up empty.


I had to google tabard and see it's like a tunic. I see employees in some of the shops wearing them, I think they get them through uniform suppliers. I remember "dusters" - they were perfect for summer housecoats too. I don't sew, but KPG or Thumper might know if patterns are still available for them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thank you, WCK!! I was thinking of an open vest to hide my figure flaws.
> 
> However, I really think the third one would be fun to knit and might do the "trick" for me. Thanks so much for going to all the trouble to post these!


One of the reasons I love that sweater is exactly because it's perfect for hiding figure flaws :XD: It's very easy to make (or to adjust) because it's done in 1 piece from side to side. I wore mine to meet KPG at the Gardens and it's very comfortable on a hot day.

If you'd rather have an open vest, this one is also knit cuff to cuff. Let me know if you'd like the pattern.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the reasons I love that sweater is exactly because it's perfect for hiding figure flaws :XD: It's very easy to make (or to adjust) because it's done in 1 piece from side to side. I wore mine to meet KPG at the Gardens and it's very comfortable on a hot day.
> 
> If you'd rather have an open vest, this one is also knit cuff to cuff. Let me know if you'd like the pattern.


I love this pattern!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.playbuzz.com/scotto/what-is-your-old-person-name Myrtle. Funny I had a friend that called me Myrtle growing up.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL Bumpy. My new name is
Your new name is Gladys! We know it might not seem that awesome at first, but think about it, really think about it, Gladys is such an awesome name, isn't it?? 
Now tell us what you think of your new name in the comments!

I like that name


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/scotto/what-is-your-old-person-name Myrtle. Funny I had a friend that called me Myrtle growing up.


We're twins - I'm Myrtle too :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We're twins - I'm Myrtle too :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://youngcons.com/unreal-john-kerry-caught-mocking-israel-on-a-microphone-he-didnt-know-was-turned-on/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<< Myrtle!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> One of the reasons I love that sweater is exactly because it's perfect for hiding figure flaws :XD: It's very easy to make (or to adjust) because it's done in 1 piece from side to side. I wore mine to meet KPG at the Gardens and it's very comfortable on a hot day.
> 
> If you'd rather have an open vest, this one is also knit cuff to cuff. Let me know if you'd like the pattern.


I love the sweater too...can you post the pattern?
:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

CB...who's in your avatar?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB...who's in your avatar?


That is my nephew and 2 great nephews. The new baby is the one I made the blanket for. My brother's son and grands.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIqrWIhZX2o&feature=share


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is my nephew and 2 great nephews. The new baby is the one I made the blanket for. My brother's son and grands.


You have a gorgeous family Bumpy ♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow Rick Perry wasn't kidding when he said he`ll send National Guard troops to the border! I wish we had a Governor like him.
http://m.themonitor.com/national-guard-troops-to-be-deployed-to-rio-grande-valley/article_a016fb52-1073-11e4-975b-0017a43b2370.html?mode=jqm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You have a gorgeous family Bumpy ♥


Thank you. I really do.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is my nephew and 2 great nephews. The new baby is the one I made the blanket for. My brother's son and grands.


All good looking boys!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is so sad. This is a screen shot from James Woods who I proudly follow on Twitter


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is so sad. This is a screen shot from James Woods who I proudly follow on Twitter


So sad I read that they had been married for 58 years.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I hated to hear the news too. First remember him in Maverick in the TV show. Isn't that great Yarnie and Wendy that your Daddies will meet James Garner? I hope they talk to my Daddy too.


We used to watch Maverick all the time too. It's a nice feeling to think all of our loved ones have already met each other and are waiting for us to join them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I love the sweater too...can you post the pattern?
> :thumbup:


Here it is; I had downloaded the PDF a couple of years ago and had to look for the original link
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cuff-cuff-sweater

This is the Berroco pullover tunic style sweater
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/espenson.pdf


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is my nephew and 2 great nephews. The new baby is the one I made the blanket for. My brother's son and grands.


Beautiful photo CB, they look so very happy. Your grands are so adorable too. Your next family reunion will be a lot of fun with new little ones.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love this pattern!


ME TOO

Have some handspun that I could use.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is so sad. This is a screen shot from James Woods who I proudly follow on Twitter


James Woods and James Garner...two of the good guys!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here it is; I had downloaded the PDF a couple of years ago and had to look for the original link
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cuff-cuff-sweater
> 
> This is the Berroco pullover tunic style sweater
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/espenson.pdf


Thanks for the links, WCK. Did you use the same yarn the pattern calls for "Red Heart Boutique" or did you substitute something else?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday KNIT CRAZY! What are you doing for your special day? Hope it is something just for you. &#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday KNIT CRAZY! What are you doing for your special day? Hope it is something just for you. ♥


Happy Birthday, Knit Crazy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Knitty....I hope you have a wonderful day today &#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152534912414407&set=a.75011839406.72060.12375354406&type=1&theater James Garner.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gladys, I always seem to come out with the ones who are not the norm with the rest of you.


Happy Birthday Knit Crazy .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gladys, I always seem to come out with the ones who are not the norm with the rest of you.
> 
> Happy Birthday Knit Crazy .


Wendy Bee is Glady's too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.playbuzz.com/scotto/what-is-your-old-person-name Myrtle. Funny I had a friend that called me Myrtle growing up.


I'm Myrtle too! We must be virtual twins!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152534912414407&set=a.75011839406.72060.12375354406&type=1&theater James Garner.


Yes, James was one of the best Actors in Hollywood! RIP, James


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie how is your diet coming? What do you use as a sweetner in cooking?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So sad I read that they had been married for 58 years.


Just reread the message I'm wrong as it must have been James wife who said she won't be the same! Silly me where are my glasses?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wendy Bee is Glady's too.


Oh am glad to know this I am not alone yeah.

Humming bird must have nest near by as flying around here.

Cat bird i like to tease meow it when I see it. answers back and looking for the source of meow.

Hot hot hot today. AC on, sinus head ache for sure by tomorrow.

Dad's memorial Aug 8th. It is funny how I can be o.k. and have memories of him and laugh. The next time cry at another memory. It is good to cry. Glad i have his hankcheifs seem to be going through a lot of them. 

Sorry I am carrying on about this.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie how is your diet coming? What do you use as a sweetner in cooking?


I have to use sugar very limited amount, but haven't lost anymore weight so guess I'm eating too much! LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> What? Are you saying James was gay?


No. I am saying it is sad for his wife . They had been married for 58 years.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am glad to know this I am not alone yeah.
> 
> Humming bird must have nest near by as flying around here.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad to hear that you're mixing in some laughter with your tears. There's a healing in both!
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I have to use sugar very limited amount, but haven't lost anymore weight so guess I'm eating too much! LOL


I thought you may be using honey in your baking. My brother eats a little sugar too but has to limit it to. I can't remember what kind of diabetes he has. My Daddy had the opposite one so I got them confused.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Having fun looking through all the books from Dad. Most of them poetry. Some that I have given him. He taught me the love of poetry. 
One of my favorites is Yeats, "When you are old."


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. I am saying it is sad for his wife . They had been married for 58 years.


That is something.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No. I am saying it is sad for his wife . They had been married for 58 years.


Yes, I changed the quote as read it again! Found glasses!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday, KC!! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;
Relax and let your hubby do the work and the cooking!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Having fun looking through all the books from Dad. Most of them poetry. Some that I have given him. He taught me the love of poetry.
> One of my favorites is Yeats, "When you are old."


Hi Yarnie, glad you have returned to us as we dearly love you. Yes, I'm sure they are all in heaven chatting & my dad will play the "fiddle" for them. He was self taught but had the rhythm perfect!

Hugs, dear lady!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday KC. Wishing you the best!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hi Friends! I'm home again, both physically and in my on-line life.

So good to be amongst my Banana Peeps. LOL

We have a fantastic time away - cannot wait to share some pics and stories with you all.

I have 796 e-mails in my inbox, 33 phone messages and probably thousands of pages on KP to read before I'm caught up.

I'll do my best, but thought I'd jump in here and say Howdy! (heard that a lot from cowboys in Calgary).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is so sad. This is a screen shot from James Woods who I proudly follow on Twitter


I also loved James Garner and his movies and TV shows. We watch anything he's in faithfully! Rockford will live on, forever, in my heart.♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Best Birthday Wishes, Knit Crazy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!! ♥♥♥
> Relax and let your hubby do the work and the cooking!


Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Friends! I'm home again, both physically and in my on-line life.
> 
> So good to be amongst my Banana Peeps. LOL
> 
> ...


Happy you are back. Can't wait for the pix. We missed you!♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Yarnie, So very sad to hear of your Dad's passing. (WCK shared with me.)

Of course, you and we all know how difficult it is to have them leave us, but we all also know they are with our Lord.

Blessings to you as you remember him. 

We love you and please know it is always OK to share your memories with us, cry and laugh at your memories, and take all the time you need to do all three.

Love you, KPG


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, glad you have returned to us as we dearly love you. Yes, I'm sure they are all in heaven chatting & my dad will play the "fiddle" for them. He was self taught but had the rhythm perfect!
> 
> Hugs, dear lady!


My Daddy played the fiddle and the guitar, so did his Daddy and brothers. They are having a good time together right now. Makes me smile.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OMG! You BananaHeads have talked up a storm ... I'll never catch up.  :-D :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


Using quote from James Garner in Murphy's Romance:

Just set the damned cake on fire!

RIP James!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I had such a fun time meeting WCK (and Mr. WCK).

I'm convinced we all must have a Denim meet.

More later -


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG! You BananaHeads have talked up a storm .,.. I'll never catch up.  :-D :XD:


Welcome home as we missed you but WCK sent your picture--we would have recognized you two anywhere! LOL


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had such a fun time meeting WCK (and Mr. WCK).
> 
> I'm convinced we all must have a Denim meet.
> 
> More later -


Yes, yes, I must show all of you my lovely white hair!

Tell me when & where but with so many plane wrecks, please keep the meeting in the USA!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

You all should make the striped tunic sweater pattern WCK recently posted.

WCK made and wore that pattern on the first day we met. WCK is a superb knitter and looked great in her knitted version. 

WCK's work was impeccable and the fit was spot on. She is such a treat; I was so impressed with her shop as well. I even managed to buy and bring back 10 skeins of yarn for another great pattern she had available in her shop. I loved it and want to make three!

So many thoughts to share, don't know how I can tell you what a delight WCK is but I'll try!

WCK: I didn't compliment you only briefly on your tunic, but I * did * notice and wanted to express how nice it was and how great you wore it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


We can always just use one candle and count it as 5 years. But then again may not work either. :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hi Yarnie, glad you have returned to us as we dearly love you. Yes, I'm sure they are all in heaven chatting & my dad will play the "fiddle" for them. He was self taught but had the rhythm perfect!
> 
> Hugs, dear lady!


My Great Grandfather made fiddles do not know if he played them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for the links, WCK. Did you use the same yarn the pattern calls for "Red Heart Boutique" or did you substitute something else?


I didn't make the Red Heart cardi -- I was trying to decide between the 2 patterns and ended up making the Berroco tunic using the Linsey cotton/linen blend. But I loved the cardi pattern and kept it for a "future project". I hate to say how big my pattern file folder is (and that's not counting Ravelry or hard copies). 

I think any heavy worsted yarn would work and the side to side style is easy to adjust for length and width.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Welcome home as we missed you but WCK sent your picture--we would have recognized you two anywhere! LOL


Hi Janeway! (Thank you for the welcome.) Wasn't that pic of us divine? We simply _had_ to share that picture of the two of us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


Is it Jokims birthday too?

Happy birthday Jokim welcome to the older age and now into the second childhood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday KNIT CRAZY! What are you doing for your special day? Hope it is something just for you. ♥


Happy Birthday Knit Crazy - hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janeway! (Thank you for the welcome.) Wasn't that pic of us divine? We simply _had_ to share that picture of the two of us.


You both should use it as your avatar. :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had such a fun time meeting WCK (and Mr. WCK).
> 
> I'm convinced we all must have a Denim meet.
> 
> More later -


I for one loved the locks of hair picture. Such a true sight to see.

Just know you had a really fun time.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> .


So very true Gerslay, thank you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, So very sad to hear of your Dad's passing. (WCK shared with me.)
> 
> Of course, you and we all know how difficult it is to have them leave us, but we all also know they are with our Lord.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Did I just say that? WCK wore more than just the striped tunic _pattern_!!!! She's a hoot; but didn't *only* wear the pattern; she, in fact, wore the tunic she knitted from the pattern!!!!! Wowza!

Sorry, WCK, I'll be more precise in the future.

Having difficulty typing - I let my nails grow during my vacation, and now am not used to having them when I type.

Plus, I'm so excited to be chatting with my peeps, I'm typing like the mad woman I am!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Janeway! (Thank you for the welcome.) Wasn't that pic of us divine? We simply _had_ to share that picture of the two of us.


Yes, it was such a wonderful picture! I'm glad the two of you had fun & the Mr's also got to meet! Such fun!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> .


Thank you Gerslay don't know if meant for me but does say how i am feeling.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am glad to know this I am not alone yeah.
> 
> Humming bird must have nest near by as flying around here.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie. I think it's good to do both, laugh and cry. I still do both for my brother, but there's more laughter than tears now.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I didn't make the Red Heart cardi -- I was trying to decide between the 2 patterns and ended up making the Berroco tunic using the Linsey cotton/linen blend. But I loved the cardi pattern and kept it for a "future project". I hate to say how big my pattern file folder is (and that's not counting Ravelry or hard copies).
> 
> I think any heavy worsted yarn would work and the side to side style is easy to adjust for length and width.


Which tunic did you wear to meet KPG? I would like the pattern if it is a free one please. Many thanks, Jane


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You both should use it as your avatar. :XD:


That's a great idea. CB, good to talk to you again. (I now pronounce it 'A gAin' instead of 'a gen' (the first is like a Canadian). I also like to now say 'Pr O cess' rather than 'process'.



BTW; I took nearly 3,000 pictures on two digital cameras. I've deleted my duplicates and am down to about 2,000. I'll be able to post some pics and change my avatar in about 22 years, I believe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You all should make the striped tunic sweater pattern WCK recently posted.
> 
> WCK made and wore that pattern on the first day we met. WCK is a superb knitter and looked great in her knitted version.
> 
> ...


envy you getting to meet her and going into her shop and seeing her knitting. I had to be more then fun.
Felt same way when meeting up with Joey. Having a talk ofver tea and coffee. she is both wise anf fun, and has such a giving heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie. I think it's good to do both, laugh and cry. I still do both for my brother, but there's more laughter than tears now.


I knew you would understand all of you. Just don't want to be a burden to all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Friends! I'm home again, both physically and in my on-line life.
> 
> So good to be amongst my Banana Peeps. LOL
> 
> ...


Hey - welcome back KPG! Hope you had a good flight and Customs let you keep your cowboy hat :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Is it Jokims birthday too?
> 
> Happy birthday Jokim welcome to the older age and now into the second childhood.


If true - Happy and Best Blessed Birthday to Jokim as well.

Knit Crazy and Jokim must share their cakes and day highlights with us.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, yes, I must show all of you my lovely white hair!
> 
> Tell me when & where but with so many plane wrecks, please keep the meeting in the USA!


I believe it was Tennessee to be the decided place for the BananaHomies to gather?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you would understand all of you. Just don't want to be a burden to all.


How could you ever be a burden? We love you and are here for each other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


2 birthdays to celebrate - Best of birthdays to you too Jokim! Hope you have a wonderful day amongst your beautiful roses.

Yarnie and I have a knack for getting the perfect cake (as soon as the bakery opens) :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I for one loved the locks of hair picture. Such a true sight to see.
> 
> Just know you had a really fun time.


Hi Yarnie - good to chat with you again. I'm glad you feel comfortable talking to us while still in recent mourning.

BTW: Pink flowers in our hair - that is our new status symbol!

I started that high fashion statement and WCK picked up on it (got her almost into trouble - she'll tell you), so it is a definite, appropriate way for us to all become one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, it was such a wonderful picture! I'm glad the two of you had fun & the Mr's also got to meet! Such fun!


I think I can say Mr. WCK and Mr. KPG had as fun as the Denim peeps did.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My Daddy played the fiddle and the guitar, so did his Daddy and brothers. They are having a good time together right now. Makes me smile.


Me too. My brother didn't play music but he was a great dancer so I'm sure he's enjoying the music too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you Gerslay don't know if meant for me but does say how i am feeling.


Yes, it was meant for you...and for all of us too!
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I had such a fun time meeting WCK (and Mr. WCK).
> 
> I'm convinced we all must have a Denim meet.
> 
> More later -


YES! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> envy you getting to meet her and going into her shop and seeing her knitting. I had to be more then fun.
> Felt same way when meeting up with Joey. Having a talk ofver tea and coffee. she is both wise anf fun, and has such a giving heart.


I was so envious seeing her shop. I don't have great shops with such variety of yarns and services as WCK offers. I was overwhelmed just seeing so many gorgeous yarns in one place. Plus, I wanted to spend time getting to know WCK that it was difficult to concentrate on yarn and patterns.

HOWEVER, one (OK - LOTS of yarn caught my eye), so I settled on the first skeins that I loved and WCK showed me a sample made up in that yarn. Naturally, I wanted _that_ pattern and yarn color combo as well. I only had room in DH's suitcase for one pattern and the skeins required to make it.

BUT, there is always shipping available ... 

WCK's store is a paradise for me (and all of us).


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

♥♥♥ *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KNITCRAZY* ♥♥♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe it was Tennessee to be the decided place for the BananaHomies to gather?


Tennessee would be great for me. :thumbup: I can still talk southern there. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You all should make the striped tunic sweater pattern WCK recently posted.
> 
> WCK made and wore that pattern on the first day we met. WCK is a superb knitter and looked great in her knitted version.
> 
> ...


   You'll give a swelled head.

So glad that Mr KPG was able to squeeze your yarn into his bag. He's a very good enabler! We sure did have a good time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

< Have auto and white line fever...will travel!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey - welcome back KPG! Hope you had a good flight and Customs let you keep your cowboy hat :XD:


Oh, you know me now. Of course, I was swiped, swabbed, poked and prodded and so were all my belongings. :XD:

The stories I could tell; at least we made it through in time for the final boarding call .... safely.  :roll:

It is nearly lunch time and I've only managed to do one load of laundry and nothing else except chat briefly with the peeps. Time for breakfast and picking up our mail - the stack will probably be ten inches high.

Hmmm, what is that is centimeters?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How could you ever be a burden? We love you and are here for each other.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

* WELCOME HOME KPG *

We're so glad you're back and that you and WCK had a great meet and greet!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tennessee would be great for me. :thumbup: I can still talk southern there. :XD:


So .... I can now tell you the temperature in Celsius, so 'there!'

Plus, I drove 1,290 miles at 100.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did I just say that? WCK wore more than just the striped tunic _pattern_!!!! She's a hoot; but didn't *only* wear the pattern; she, in fact, wore the tunic she knitted from the pattern!!!!! Wowza!
> 
> Sorry, WCK, I'll be more precise in the future.
> 
> ...


And here I was, enjoying my notoriety :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll give a swelled head.
> 
> So glad that Mr KPG was able to squeeze your yarn into his bag. He's a very good enabler! We sure did have a good time.


 :-D He's a good squeeze too!

He told me I should have bought more ... *now* he tells me! That's NOT a good enabler, that is a man who knows what he is doing.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So .... I can now tell you the temperature in Celsius, so 'there!'
> 
> Plus, I drove 1,290 miles at 100.


Wow 100 mph...I'd love that!!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> * WELCOME HOME KPG *
> 
> We're so glad you're back and that you and WCK had a great meet and greet!


Howdy, Gerslay! I missed our talks and all our gang.

We had a great time, and I was making mental notes all along the way knowing I'd be sharing the itinerary I made with you when we returned.

It is so great to travel, I never regret a nickel when I do, but it also always good to come back home.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell us some stories KPG and WCK. I am off to get gd from summer school. Hugs everyone. Love y'all. Practice on southern accents. Y' a l l. I want you to understand me when we meet.&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> And here I was, enjoying my notoriety :shock:


No wonder you had to keep hiding behind the rose bushes! :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :-D He's a good squeeze too!
> 
> He told me I should have bought more ... *now* he tells me! That's NOT a good enabler, that is a man who knows what he is doing.


Before he changes his mind go for it so what the cost of shipping. Now you must show a picture of yarn and what you have made.

LTL hope you also will show vest with your home spun yarn when done. I loved your colors of yarn you posted a while back. O.k. along while back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you would understand all of you. Just don't want to be a burden to all.


Friendship is never a burden Yarnie. Love ya.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Wow 100 mph...I'd love that!!!


It was freeing! Actually, I think is was about 55 MPH.

It is so *easy* driving into the mountains from Banff. Two highways, nearly flat and straight for hours and miles. We when travel, DH is the navigator and I the driver.

We used so many forms of transportation for this vacation, but, it is about the journey, never the travel that I love.

Ah, the memories ... and friends I knew just hadn't met yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No wonder you had to keep hiding behind the rose bushes! :XD:


WCK, don't hide, you are the one with common sense on here.

Also KPG please if you took pictures of shop post them on here. So want to see what I miss.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tell us some stories KPG and WCK. I am off to get gd from summer school. Hugs everyone. Love y'all. Practice on southern accents. Y' a l l. I want you to understand me when we meet.♥


Will do! I have lots; just need to do some business and errands and will get back atcha!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, don't hide, you are the one with common sense on here.
> 
> Also KPG please if you took pictures of shop post them on here. So want to see what I miss.


I will, with WCK's permission, of course. It will take me a bit to learn how to retrieve the pics from my new digital camera onto my computer. I bought a new digital camera two days before I left and took pics on both my old and new camera - thousands of pictures!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Talk to you y'all soon!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Friends! I'm home again, both physically and in my on-line life.
> 
> So good to be amongst my Banana Peeps. LOL
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


Happy Birthday, Jokim!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Which tunic did you wear to meet KPG? I would like the pattern if it is a free one please. Many thanks, Jane


Here it is Janie -
http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/espenson.pdf


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's a great idea. CB, good to talk to you again. (I now pronounce it 'A gAin' instead of 'a gen' (the first is like a Canadian). I also like to now say 'Pr O cess' rather than 'process'.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; I took nearly 3,000 pictures on two digital cameras. I've deleted my duplicates and am down to about 2,000. I'll be able to post some pics and change my avatar in about 22 years, I believe.


Don't forget your "eh" :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> envy you getting to meet her and going into her shop and seeing her knitting. I had to be more then fun.
> Felt same way when meeting up with Joey. Having a talk ofver tea and coffee. she is both wise anf fun, and has such a giving heart.


You and Joey are so lucky to live close enough to visit once in a while. Hope we can all meet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi Yarnie - good to chat with you again. I'm glad you feel comfortable talking to us while still in recent mourning.
> 
> BTW: Pink flowers in our hair - that is our new status symbol!
> 
> I started that high fashion statement and WCK picked up on it (got her almost into trouble - she'll tell you), so it is a definite, appropriate way for us to all become one!


That was funny. I brought an artificial pink flower from home but a few people thought it looked too real and were ready to lock me up for picking flowers from the Gardens. In that case KPG would have had to bail me out instead of the other way around.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Can't wait to see pictures!


Hi LL - so good to be home and be able to talk with you and everyone AgAin. :-D (That's Western Canadian talk)

In my travels, so far, the Canadian Rockies and surrounding lakes are the most gorgeous I've ever seen. I've been to many places around this incredible world of ours, and the natural beauty on this trip was jaw dropping.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think I can say Mr. WCK and Mr. KPG had as fun as the Denim peeps did.


They did :thumbup: Mr KPG is a great guy with a good sense of humour (which of course would be a necessity for the spouse of KPG :XD: ) and the 2 guys found lots to talk about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Don't forget your "eh" :XD:


Ayah, there's that too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Time to get ready for work; catch y'all later. (I'm picking up some southern after a visit from the KPG's)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That was funny. I brought an artificial pink flower from home but a few people thought it looked too real and were ready to lock me up for picking flowers from the Gardens. In that case KPG would have had to bail me out instead of the other way around.


Now, just one knit pickin' minute!

I never told you I'd bail you out; you must learn to break out on your own and pay for your own mistakes. I will have the horse ready for our escape, however. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They did :thumbup: Mr KPG is a great guy with a good sense of humour (which of course would be a necessity for the spouse of KPG :XD: ) and the 2 guys found lots to talk about.


WCK, it was amazing to me how much our DH's had in common and how much you and I and our interests, careers and lives have been so similar.

No wonder we and our gang on KP have formed such good friendships. Words brought us together, but really we are all so alike which in reality, makes us true friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Time to get ready for work; catch y'all later. (I'm picking up some southern after a visit from the KPG's)


 :thumbup: Me too, work to be done. So great to have met you and be able to recognize the flower in your hair.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, just one knit pickin' minute!
> 
> I never told you I'd bail you out; you must learn to break out on your own and pay for your own mistakes. I will have the horse ready for our escape, however. :thumbup:


Hey! I was ready to pawn cashmere to bail you out, I promised Solo I wouldn't let you stay behind bars for too long. I'm sure if it came right down to and I cried lots, that you'd do the same for me


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Happy Birthday Jokim. We are going to have to have a party! Janie can only have a small piece of cake. WCK or Yarnie can bake one of their famous cakes. :XD: I want a lot of ice cream on my cake. We may have to use the numbers candles for the cake. Wouldn't want to set a fire with all of those candles. :-D


Thanks! Love cake! Ya'll are invited! Had mine yesterday: Lemon filling vanilla. DD brought it. Had a great time.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

* ♥♥♥ HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOKIM! ♥♥♥ *


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi LL - so good to be home and be able to talk with you and everyone AgAin. :-D (That's Western Canadian talk)
> 
> In my travels, so far, the Canadian Rockies and surrounding lakes are the most gorgeous I've ever seen. I've been to many places around this incredible world of ours, and the natural beauty on this trip was jaw dropping.


I have spent a lot of time in the Canadian Rockies - actually we went heli-hiking in the Selkirks and Purcells. That is really something. I loved it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have spent a lot of time in the Canadian Rockies - actually we went heli-hiking in the Selkirks and Purcells. That is really something. I loved it!


Wow LL...that sounds wonderful. I'd love to do something like that but I'm wondering if we're getting beyond those strenous treks. What elevation were you at? Did you do a single day or an overnight trek? 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Wow LL...that sounds wonderful. I'd love to do something like that but I'm wondering if we're getting beyond those strenous treks. What elevation were you at? Did you do a single day or an overnight trek?
> :thumbup:


We left the lodge at about 9:00 in the morning and returned for a gourmet meal around 4:00. There are different levels. You can have easy hikes. Relatively easier ones, that is.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was funny. I brought an artificial pink flower from home but a few people thought it looked too real and were ready to lock me up for picking flowers from the Gardens. In that case KPG would have had to bail me out instead of the other way around.


Oh my...we never expected it would be you thrown in the cooler!

:XD: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We left the lodge at about 9:00 in the morning and returned for a gourmet meal around 4:00. There are different levels. You can have easy hikes. Relatively easier ones, that is.


That sounds doable! Maybe we'll pencil it in on our bucket lists!

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> That sounds doable! Maybe we'll pencil it in on our bucket lists!
> 
> Thanks! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup:


I like the gourmet meal part too!

:lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I like the gourmet meal part too!
> 
> :lol:


The food was fabulous. After getting off the helicopter upon return, there were snacks: Cesear salad, chicken next to the bar with white wine. That was before dinner.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's a great idea. CB, good to talk to you again. (I now pronounce it 'A gAin' instead of 'a gen' (the first is like a Canadian). I also like to now say 'Pr O cess' rather than 'process'.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW; I took nearly 3,000 pictures on two digital cameras. I've deleted my duplicates and am down to about 2,000. I'll be able to post some pics and change my avatar in about 22 years, I believe.


We can wait. Perhaps not patiently, but with the right amount of ice cream anything is possible.

Welcome back KPG. FYI, you were missed over there as well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks! Love cake! Ya'll are invited! Had mine yesterday: Lemon filling vanilla. DD brought it. Had a great time.


Happy Birthday Jokim.

Happy Birthday Knit Crazy - my first post vanished, probably as quickly as your cake.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

KPG & WCK luv y'all photos. Isn't this 1 of the very best outcomes of our wonderful KP. I've met a few new friends here via the Internet & hopefully will meet some of ya' 1 day in person.
Georgiegirl


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey! I was ready to pawn cashmere to bail you out, I promised Solo I wouldn't let you stay behind bars for too long. I'm sure if it came right down to and I cried lots, that you'd do the same for me


This is the first I've heard of cashmere in exchange for tears.

Start wailing woman - I'll cash in for more Canadian $$$$$.

BTW: After weeks of travel, I did very well in our financial planning. We came up short 90 cents (needing to spend 90 cents in American $) after all the cash we exchanged to CAD along the way to finance our expenses.

I love Canada's money - the bills are beautiful (I think they have a plastic coating?) and the Loonies and Toonies are fun! Sadly, we have none for keeps.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks! Love cake! Ya'll are invited! Had mine yesterday: Lemon filling vanilla. DD brought it. Had a great time.


Sorry, I missed wishing you the best in time for your Birthday. Glad you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday to Jokim,too. Are we going to a Birthday party for both together? Then we get 2 pieces of Birthday Cake. Since it is 2 times the fun, I will even go off my diet and eat both.
> 
> My daughter and I are, each, trying to loose 40 pounds. I am a bit ahead. 15 so far.


Joeysomma - that's fantastic! I'm so happy for you. Has it been fairly easy for you? Good to be able to speak with you AgAin. I love talking Canadian now after doing if for so many weeks. 

I'm in the PrOcess of trying to get back to work and accomplishing more than enjoying myself and meeting new people and taking pictures.

BTW: just determined I lost 4.5 pounds (weighed myself with my clothes on after your post) while on holiday. So, Banana Peeps, we MUST vacation together as it causes weight loss. (my loss must be from *all* the walking for hours every day I did, since we ate fabulously well.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have spent a lot of time in the Canadian Rockies - actually we went heli-hiking in the Selkirks and Purcells. That is really something. I loved it!


That sounds like a great way to see the Rockies too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Oh my...we never expected it would be *you* thrown in the cooler!
> 
> :XD: :XD:


G; exactly what did you mean to infer by your remark? :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I like the gourmet meal part too!
> 
> :lol:


We had several excellent gourmet meals (unexpected) while on our journey. The food only made the trip that much more enjoyable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> We can wait. Perhaps not patiently, but with the right amount of ice cream anything is possible.
> 
> Welcome back KPG. FYI, you were missed over there as well.


Thanks and Hi Solo! I had only a  Haagen-Dazs ice cream bar while on vacation; must rectify that highly offensive situation.

I no longer speak KP (out of practice). Who missed me and where? I'm not following ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> KPG & WCK luv y'all photos. Isn't this 1 of the very best outcomes of our wonderful KP. I've met a few new friends here via the Internet & hopefully will meet some of ya' 1 day in person.
> Georgiegirl


Hi Georgiegirl - yes, it is fantastic to meet someone who you feel you know but wouldn't even recognize in another country, no less! That is the great social thing about being 'social' on KP.

It was so great to meet one of the Denim gang in person. We must take your suggestion and meet (those who are able) in TN.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That sounds like a great way to see the Rockies too!


Actually, now that I think of it - I was north of the Canadian Rockies. We passed them to get there. We were in no man's land.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Actually, now that I think of it - I was north of the Canadian Rockies. We passed them to get there. We were in no man's land.


Fun, because I wondered how we missed those ranges!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Fun, because I wondered how we missed those ranges!


The glacial snow was still present there. So, it was much further north.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - I thought of you often while sightseeing through the National Parks.

It is a fantastic place for campers, those with RVs and campers only though. I would never camp out in tents myself; too scary.

DH and I saw four grizzly bears while there in the wilderness (plus others in the Calgary Zoo) and two black bears (one literally who walked across the highway we were on) and the 2nd just on the shoulder of the road we were on. I'd be scared to death if in only a tent camping there.

However, you would have a heck of a drive just to get to the parks, so more advisable to rent your camper there I would guess.

Nevertheless, a gorgeous place for camping, hiking, canoeing, driving, seeing.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> The glacial snow was still present there. So, it was much further north.


Funny you mention the glacier. We stayed one night in The Glacier View Inn which is located about one hour south from Jasper (the furthest North we were interested to go). When I booked the hotel, I asked if there would be any snow in that time in July and got the answer, "No."

Therefore, I didn't make reservations to go onto the glacier.

Once there, we realized the hotel reservationist meant no snow on the roads but always snow and ice on the thousands year old glacier. We couldn't book the reservation fast enough to go on the "Ice Monsters" to get on and tour the glacier! We also did the Glacier SkyWalk - amazing.

I have rarely felt so exhilarated by the fresh, cool air and drinking the glacier water runoff as I did that day and stomping on the ice. I refrained myself from dropping to the ground and making a snow angel (mostly because I didn't want to embarrass DH and not be able to get up OFF the glacier and thereby freeze in place.) 

We both were ready for bed by 7:30 PM after a fantastic gourmet meal in the Inn's restaurant. Exceptional Day!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Funny you mention the glacier. We stayed one night in The Glacier View Inn which is located about one hour south from Jasper (the furthest North we were interested to go). When I booked the hotel, I asked if there would be any snow in that time in July and got the answer, "No."
> 
> Therefore, I didn't make reservations to go onto the glacier.
> 
> ...


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Sounds wonderful!


As do all your journeys. I'm actually procrastinating from doing what I should be doing and instead enjoying the recent memories from our recent trip with you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Tennessee would be great for me. :thumbup: I can still talk southern there. :XD:


I got to learn a little southern while the KPG's were here, but I need a lot more practice.

I was in Nashville (maybe 1989 or 1990) on a software User's Conference. We only had an extra day so couldn't see as much as I would have liked.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm trying out the new WIFI in the store and it seems to be working well. Rather than investing in mobile devices, Shaw is putting "hot spots" into public and private spaces to create WIFI zones. The city and downtown businesses have agreed to put 60 hotspots in which will give coverage to most of the downtown. I probably won't bring the laptop in on most days but for today is letting me stay in touch with my friends during work hours.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I will, with WCK's permission, of course. It will take me a bit to learn how to retrieve the pics from my new digital camera onto my computer. I bought a new digital camera two days before I left and took pics on both my old and new camera - thousands of pictures!


Go ahead and post the pics from inside the store - I'm curious about what caught your eye too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday to Jokim,too. Are we going to a Birthday party for both together? Then we get 2 pieces of Birthday Cake. Since it is 2 times the fun, I will even go off my diet and eat both.
> 
> My daughter and I are, each, trying to loose 40 pounds. I am a bit ahead. 15 so far.


Good for you Joey, that's a lot of discipline. I'm a real yo-yo when it comes to weight, I can drop the weight but really struggle with keeping it off.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie - we did have fun. We only had the Wisconsin Craft Market, I bet it pales in comparison to WCK's yarn shop. But Coffee, tea, and conversation was great!


The conversation is the best part of a visit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have spent a lot of time in the Canadian Rockies - actually we went heli-hiking in the Selkirks and Purcells. That is really something. I loved it!


You're an adventurous hiker LL! It is a beautiful area isn't it?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I knew you would understand all of you. Just don't want to be a burden to all.


You never would be a burden to me. You may use my shoulder to cry on or to lean on when you are laughing, hugs, Janie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have never tried to loose weight, before. After baby number 3, I lost 7 pounds. 6 lb 9 oz baby, I cried. I have been adding a pound or 2 each year after. I did have a friend tell me, yesterday, I looked good. So maybe the 15 pounds is noticeable. I am now at what my driver's license says.


Do you mean you told the truth on your license? I never do as I want to weigh less!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Talk to you y'all soon!


That's right, practice. Did you draw it out? Y ' a l l .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe it was Tennessee to be the decided place for the BananaHomies to gather?


Sounds good to me now when?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Happy Birthday to Jokim,too. Are we going to a Birthday party for both together? Then we get 2 pieces of Birthday Cake. Since it is 2 times the fun, I will even go off my diet and eat both.
> 
> My daughter and I are, each, trying to loose 40 pounds. I am a bit ahead. 15 so far.


Oh yes that is a good idea. Two pieces each. 
I want to lost atleast 15. I must have gotten your 15.   Good for you!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it Jokim's BD too? I'm behind so Happy Birthday!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, you know me now. Of course, I was swiped, swabbed, poked and prodded and so were all my belongings. :XD:
> 
> The stories I could tell; at least we made it through in time for the final boarding call .... safely.  :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here it is Janie -
> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/espenson.pdf


I meant the vest with small sleeves that you said was knitted cuff to cuff. Thanks as I should have made it more clear as it is hard to read my mind!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janie I got my apple peeler today. Thank you! Can't wait to use it.XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so cute!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152459472181077&set=vb.263743636076&type=2&theater


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> G; exactly what did you mean to infer by your remark? :shock:


The consensus was that it would be you thrown into the hoosegow and that WCK would have to bail you out. We passed the hat and collected a few dollars. Good thing you behaved yourself!

:thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I got my apple peeler today. Thank you! Can't wait to use it.XXX


Good, hope it still works, but it is sharp so be careful! I had to take it apart so the directions are in the box.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right, practice. Did you draw it out? Y ' a l l .


I'll never be as proficient as y' a l l l. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Sounds good to me now when?


Didn't GG mention the fall during a FiberFest?

I'll have to research it some.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> My weight is now what I put on license about 10 years ago.


Impressive!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Our God is Awesome!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=682828171802349&set=a.139416342810204.37749.100002255175305&type=1&theater Go Israel !


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ah, Jane, so sweet of you to count to forever!

I missed you and my KP peeps.

So funny, the next to last day in Vancouver, DH and I did a motor coach tour of Victoria (on Vancouver Island). That was the only day of our vacation that we were with a tour guide. He was Chinese, named Gord.

DH and I were the first two of the group to be picked up at our hotel and we immediately engaged in a fun conversation with him. I got him laughing and teasing us within minutes. Later, he told the entire tour bus participants that he was a "Banana." Cracked me up; thinking about my BananaHomies.

He explained although Chinese, yet a Canadian, he was out of place in Asia, and every Chinatown in every city, state or country. He said, I may be 'yellow' on the outside, but am as 'white' as can be on the inside; just like a Banana. 

I'd never heard that before and loved it! Another Bananahead homie!!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yayyy gifty is back with us. Its great to see you sweetie &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;

Some pics of my blackberry picking. Still lots to pick


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

And here`s my little Ronnie being naughty. He came blackberry picking with me, and he enjoyed exploring.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> The consensus was that it would be you thrown into the hoosegow and that WCK would have to bail you out. We passed the hat and collected a few dollars. Good thing you behaved yourself!
> 
> :thumbup:


Um, who said I did? 

Also, who did NOT contribute; I must know to have a word with them!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Janie I got my apple peeler today. Thank you! Can't wait to use it.XXX


Is it metal that secures to a table or cutting board that peels and cores the apple when turning a handle? I have that type and love it (not an antique though).

It works, so therefore is a kitchen 'tool' not a 'gadget.'


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!

I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!

Many thanks & hugs, Janie


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!
> 
> I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!
> 
> Many thanks & hugs, Janie


That`s gorgeous Janie.
Is that for your yarn?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Is it metal that secures to a table or cutting board that peels and cores the apple when turning a handle? I have that type and love it (not an antique though).
> 
> It works, so therefore is a kitchen 'tool' not a 'gadget.'


It isn't antique but it is metal so hope it helps as when I sent it, she has several bushels of apples to peel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good, hope it still works, but it is sharp so be careful! I had to take it apart so the directions are in the box.


It looks brand new. Will get Dh to tell me how to use it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!
> 
> I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!
> 
> Many thanks & hugs, Janie


That's neat Janie. Bananahomies are the best! :XD: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> That`s gorgeous Janie.
> Is that for your yarn?


Crochet thread will fit this one which is great. It would need to be larger to hold yarn, but one for yarn would be nice.

I'm still crocheting DD's tablecloth as it is going slow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Do you mean you told the truth on your license? I never do as I want to weigh less!


This last time is the first time I didn't tell the truth. I left it like it was last time.  :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy gifty is back with us. Its great to see you sweetie ♥♥♥
> 
> Some pics of my blackberry picking. Still lots to pick


Oh, I remember picking blackberries as a child--love, love them. My mom canned blackberry juice that we drank for breakfast. She made the best BB cobblers, yum, I can still taste them! You are lucky that you have an area to pick! Enjoy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And here`s my little Ronnie being naughty. He came blackberry picking with me, and he enjoyed exploring.


Oh, Ronnie is so cute! Nice color too!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!
> 
> I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!
> 
> Many thanks & hugs, Janie


Yay for you and Double Yay for the giver!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's neat Janie. Bananahomies are the best! :XD: :lol:


You bet as I said I wanted one & a BH said one was on the mail--so how great was that?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And here`s my little Ronnie being naughty. He came blackberry picking with me, and he enjoyed exploring.


Awww...what a little cutie...he looks so comfortable!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> And here`s my little Ronnie being naughty. He came blackberry picking with me, and he enjoyed exploring.


Ronnie looks like a good companion. I have those same Rose of Sharon's. You must dream blackberries. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You bet as I said I wanted one & a BH said one was on the mail--so how great was that?


You are reaping what you sowed. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!
> 
> I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!
> 
> Many thanks & hugs, Janie


Looks like oak.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't GG mention the fall during a FiberFest?
> 
> I'll have to research it some.


I'll be there to meet all of the BananaHomies (BH)! Excited for sure as we will have to take pictures for all to see our hair so there won't be any doubt about knowing who is who!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yayyy gifty is back with us. Its great to see you sweetie ♥♥♥
> 
> Some pics of my blackberry picking. Still lots to pick


Wow! I love it!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Looks like oak.


Not sure but it is beautiful wood! Can't wait to put the crochet thread on it & work on the tablecloth!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Um, who said I did?
> 
> Also, who did NOT contribute; I must know to have a word with them!


I couldn't say, it was anonymous! :::cough cough:::


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Crochet thread will fit this one which is great. It would need to be larger to hold yarn, but one for yarn would be nice.
> 
> I'm still crocheting DD's tablecloth as it is going slow.


I really gasped out loud qhen I saw that. It`s a true work of art Janie. Your DD is very fortunate to get that beautiful tablecloth as a gift. Is it for Christmas?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our God is Awesome!http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=682828171802349&set=a.139416342810204.37749.100002255175305&type=1&theater Go Israel !


Yes, God does work miracles!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

While blackberry picking and taking pics of Ronnie....I wanted to take a pic of my Roses of Sharon bushes that shows not only pink flowers on it, but white ones too.
The white flowers are on the top left hand side of the photo


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really gasped out loud qhen I saw that. It`s a true work of art Janie. Your DD is very fortunate to get that beautiful tablecloth as a gift. Is it for Christmas?


Christmas, birthday, Valentines Day, Easter or whenever I get it finished as work on it to rest my hands from knitting.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> While blackberry picking and taking pics of Ronnie....I wanted to take a pic of my Roses of Sharon bushes that shows not only pink flowers on it, but white ones too.
> The white flowers are on the top left hand side of the photo


Lovely!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Yes, God does work miracles!


Yes indeed Janie.
I saw a headline today of the new holocaust in the muslim world where muslims are killing Christians by the thousands. It`s truly troubling.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, God does work miracles!


Praise Him for miracles great and small!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It looks brand new. Will get Dh to tell me how to use it.


Not new but I do try to take good care of my things!

That is why my furniture is "Early Halloween" as there wasn't money to buy new things so I kept them covered from the sun & use.

I also lined all of my curtains with unbleached muslin to protect them from the sun damage.

I made our soap out of lye & grease to wash with & laundry soap! We lived very cheap.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yes indeed Janie.
> I saw a headline today of the new holocaust in the muslim world where muslims are killing Christians by the thousands. It`s truly troubling.


Yes, very troubling! What is in the WH is our problem.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my goodness look what I found for all of you BH chocolate lovers! Enjoy!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Chat later as I'm hungry!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Happy Birthday, KC!! ♥♥♥
> Relax and let your hubby do the work and the cooking!


Thanks Jokim. Is today your birthday too. I was trying to catch up on posts and thought I saw that you were celebrating too. DH and I went out for lunch, ran some errands, and went to a movie. Now we are heading home and he is grilling tonight.

I was so busy last weekend that I got behind with KP. We also celebrated our anniversary (late) with a party at my daughters and lots of family. I was worn out. Today has been more relaxing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, very troubling! What is in the WH is our problem.


Great pics Jane.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my goodness look what I found for all of you BH chocolate lovers! Enjoy!


Wow what a fantastic idea....I love it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I believe it was Tennessee to be the decided place for the BananaHomies to gather?


Oh yes please Tennessee! It's pretty well centrally located for lots of we KPers. I'm all for it...my word, wouldn't that be something special if we could all meet up together!!!!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Wow what a fantastic idea....I love it.


Be sure to spray both pans--one for the bottom & the other for the underside of the top pan! I forgot to day that but guess you knew that.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Here is a selfie I found isn't this lovely? I would have known her anywhere! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did any of you fellow BH's know this?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you fellow BH's know this?


Did not know. Thanks!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you fellow BH's know this?


I had no idea....I thought they grew similar to peanuts. Can you eat the fruit above the cashew seed too?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I love cashews! At least I used to, I'm not so sure anymore.

;-)


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Wow 100 mph...I'd love that!!!


I drove over 100 MPH in the Australian Outback while my DH was asleep - he woke up & told me to slow down! Said he came to OZ to see the country....NOT to see how fast we could drive around it. So, naturally, I slowed down 'till he fell asleep......then no need asking how fast I went again....


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I drove over 100 MPH in the Australian Outback while my DH was asleep - he woke up & told me to slow down! Said he came to OZ to see the country....NOT to see how fast we could drive around it. So, naturally, I slowed down 'till he fell asleep......then no need asking how fast I went again....


Hi 5 GG!!!!!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my goodness look what I found for all of you BH chocolate lovers! Enjoy!


I like this...think I'll bake for my GKs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Hi 5 GG!!!!!


You got that right Gerslay. I loved driving in the OZ Outback...no traffic coming or going for literally hundreds of miles...zoom...zoom....zoom....I drove over 10,000 KMs....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I meant the vest with small sleeves that you said was knitted cuff to cuff. Thanks as I should have made it more clear as it is hard to read my mind!


Here's the other pattern Janie -
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cuff-cuff-sweater


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Didn't GG mention the fall during a FiberFest?
> 
> I'll have to research it some.


The TN Fiber Fest was this past May and will have another next May.

http://www.3creeksfarm.com/upcoming-events/middle-tennessee-fiber-festival/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> And here`s my little Ronnie being naughty. He came blackberry picking with me, and he enjoyed exploring.


Ronnie looks perfectly content while he's supervising you in your berry picking chores :lol: I see he found a nice sunny spot too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Look what came in the mail today as a gift from one of my Bananahomies!
> 
> I'm so excited thanks as they want to stay silent about the gift!
> 
> Many thanks & hugs, Janie


It's beautiful and practical!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Crochet thread will fit this one which is great. It would need to be larger to hold yarn, but one for yarn would be nice.
> 
> I'm still crocheting DD's tablecloth as it is going slow.


Love the pineapple pattern. Lucky daughter!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you fellow BH's know this?


I didn't know that; it's very interesting.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I drove over 100 MPH in the Australian Outback while my DH was asleep - he woke up & told me to slow down! Said he came to OZ to see the country....NOT to see how fast we could drive around it. So, naturally, I slowed down 'till he fell asleep......then no need asking how fast I went again....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I drove over 100 MPH in the Australian Outback while my DH was asleep - he woke up & told me to slow down! Said he came to OZ to see the country....NOT to see how fast we could drive around it. So, naturally, I slowed down 'till he fell asleep......then no need asking how fast I went again....


Be careful.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Mornin All!

One of my favorite vids..."Dog Wants a Kitten"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's the other pattern Janie -
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/cuff-cuff-sweater


Thanks as I bookmarked it to print at library.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Mornin All!
> 
> One of my favorite vids..."Dog Wants a Kitten"
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is funny, G.


So cute!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> It isn't antique but it is metal so hope it helps as when I sent it, she has several bushels of apples to peel.


That is a great tool! I have the same one simply in a different color. I love it.

CB: just clamp to a cutting board or table or countertop; place the apple and turn the handle and it will peel, core and slice (in rings) the apple.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Did any of you fellow BH's know this?


I didn't. Just ate some cashews last night; love them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Crochet thread will fit this one which is great. It would need to be larger to hold yarn, but one for yarn would be nice.
> 
> I'm still crocheting DD's tablecloth as it is going slow.


Beautiful work Janeway; reminds me so much of my grandmother. Her work was beautiful as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my goodness look what I found for all of you BH chocolate lovers! Enjoy!


What a great idea!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome home KPG,you were missed.
Belated Happy Birthday KC and Jokim, hope you are having a happy birthday week.
Love the muffin tin cake Jane, looks divine, would be great for kids and guests.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Welcome home KPG,you were missed.
> Belated Happy Birthday KC and Jokim, hope you are having a happy birthday week.
> Love the muffin tin cake Jane, looks divine, would be great for kids and guests.


Thanks, Galli! I missed hearing from the gang but it seems y'all had lots going on while I was traveling. I gave up trying to catch up and jumped right in. The water is fine, and I'm no longer swimming against the current!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

GG included this image in an e-mail she sent me; I love it. Thanks GG!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That is a great tool! I have the same one simply in a different color. I love it.
> 
> CB: just clamp to a cutting board or table or countertop; place the apple and turn the handle and it will peel, core and slice (in rings) the apple.


I did that but what if you don't want your apple in rings? Will it just peel the apple?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I did that but what if you don't want your apple in rings? Will it just peel the apple?


I don't think so. I wouldn't know how to stop the rings from being done. I remove the peeled/cored apple and cut the rings in half (holding the complete apple together) and use.

I only use my tool when making a crisp or pie, etc., that requires many apples as it prepares them very quickly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I barely heard any news or watched any TV while away. I basically turned on a TV to hear the weather forecast.

Today, I'm learning what went on while I was traveling. I learned the world is in chaos and our so-called Commander-In-Chief, is doing nothing but fund-raisers. Oh, and some golf and a visit to a hamburger joint. I guess that is what Obama meant when just before his second election, he told the Russian associate to tell Putin O would have more flexibility after his re-election. Arrogance? Nah ...

Disgusting. I guess he doesn't know what his job is nor how to accomplish it nor how at least to hire or have advisors who can do it for him.

We need a President and a knowledgable *leader* who is interested, engaged and produces results. America needs one now!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ronnie looks perfectly content while he's supervising you in your berry picking chores :lol: I see he found a nice sunny spot too.


Thanks Bumpy. Ronnie has fitted so well into the house, it feels he`s been here for years. He`s a happy contented little lad.
Our friends Mary and Randy up the road gave Ronnie to me for my Birthday last month as they heard we lost little Alfie earlier this year.
Well over the weekend Marys sweet Siamese cat Fluffy died of old age in her sleep Saturday night. She was 13. It`s really sad but she lived longer than the average life span of a Siamese. Mary had found her abandoned at the church she attends, so Fluffy held a special place in her heart. 
I felt so bad for our friends, she was such a lovely cat. I sent hubby over to our friends with an apple and blackberry pie Sunday when I heard about it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I barely heard any news or watched any TV while away. I basically turned on a TV to hear the weather forecast.
> 
> Today, I'm learning what went on while I was traveling. I learned the world is in chaos and our so-called Commander-In-Chief, is doing nothing but fund-raisers. Oh, and some golf and a visit to a hamburger joint. I guess that is what Obama meant when just before his second election, he told the Russian associate to tell Putin O would have more flexibility after his re-election. Arrogance? Nah ...
> 
> ...


Amen to all of the above Gifty ♥


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Beautiful work Janeway; reminds me so much of my grandmother. Her work was beautiful as well.


So was my grandma's. When I picture her in my mind it's either with her crocheting in her hands or her Bible....she read it every day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Amen to all of the above Gifty ♥


Hi WBee - what a mess the world is in, and we cannot thank our President for doing anything about anything!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks and Hi Solo! I had only a  Haagen-Dazs ice cream bar while on vacation; must rectify that highly offensive situation.
> 
> I no longer speak KP (out of practice). Who missed me and where? I'm not following ...


A few from the other side made references about you. It's funny, they don't want you around when you are on KP, yet they can't not think about you when you are not posting. Should you be flattered?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - I thought of you often while sightseeing through the National Parks.
> 
> It is a fantastic place for campers, those with RVs and campers only though. I would never camp out in tents myself; too scary.
> 
> ...


I've been to a few of Canada's National Parks. They are truly gorgeous. The main reason I got a camper was not to have to set up a tent constantly when traveling. All I have to do is park and hook up. Easy. The second reason was bears. I know if bears wanted to get in a camper, they would find a way, but it certainly beats a tent.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.

I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.

When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I barely heard any news or watched any TV while away. I basically turned on a TV to hear the weather forecast.
> 
> Today, I'm learning what went on while I was traveling. I learned the world is in chaos and our so-called Commander-In-Chief, is doing nothing but fund-raisers. Oh, and some golf and a visit to a hamburger joint. I guess that is what Obama meant when just before his second election, he told the Russian associate to tell Putin O would have more flexibility after his re-election. Arrogance? Nah ...
> 
> ...


I know we only have a movie star.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Ronnie has fitted so well into the house, it feels he`s been here for years. He`s a happy contented little lad.
> Our friends Mary and Randy up the road gave Ronnie to me for my Birthday last month as they heard we lost little Alfie earlier this year.
> Well over the weekend Marys sweet Siamese cat Fluffy died of old age in her sleep Saturday night. She was 13. It`s really sad but she lived longer than the average life span of a Siamese. Mary had found her abandoned at the church she attends, so Fluffy held a special place in her heart.
> I felt so bad for our friends, she was such a lovely cat. I sent hubby over to our friends with an apple and blackberry pie Sunday when I heard about it.


You are a sweet heart. I know the pie's helped a little with the heartache of losing a love pet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.
> 
> I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.
> 
> When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


I missed that about Eric. He is usually for Christians. He has been my favorite on the Five. 
Yes Palestinians better is ready. God will win. Zechariah 14:12

And this shall be the plague wherewith the LORD will smite all the people that have fought against Jerusalem; Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, and their eyes shall consume away in their holes, and their tongue shall consume away in their mouth.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we only have a movie star.


He's a movie star wanna be.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I missed that about Eric. He is usually for Christians. He has been my favorite on the Five.
> Yes Palestinians better is ready. God will win. Zechariah 14:12
> 
> And this shall be the plague wherewith the LORD will smite all the people that have fought against Jerusalem; Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, and their eyes shall consume away in their holes, and their tongue shall consume away in their mouth.


You are right. God will destroy evil, but he expects Christians to fight evil too. Evil rises when the righteous withdraw from the battle. Christians cannot wall themselves in and not look evil in the face. Obama is not righteous, and he is apathetic to evil. Christians who follow his apathetic response to evil are not really Christians. God demands more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> A few from the other side made references about you. It's funny, they don't want you around when you are on KP, yet they can't not think about you when you are not posting. Should you be flattered?


Oh, I see. So what that means is nothing has changed since I've been traveling. The LWNs defame my name when I post, when I'm not even responding or reading their insane comments, when I'm suspended because of _their lies_, and when I'm not even available to post. For heavens sake, I don't even read their posts nor have said anything to the lot of them for months as I find them boring and frankly stupid, and still I'm their primary target for attacks for comments I've not made or encouraged.

I've said it before and will again, _"They LOVE me, they truly LOVE me."_  I guess, I'm flattered!

How poor and pitiful is one's life if you spend the better part of it searching for or making up things to disparage another's name to have 'something' worthwhile to do in your day?

I especially loved the gal who thinks the world of herself, and compared me to the Herpes virus before I left for vacation. Wasn't that special?

Thanks to all my friends and you for keeping me in the loop and filling me in. _Know thy enemy._

LTL says it best, "Pathetic."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I've been to a few of Canada's National Parks. They are truly gorgeous. The main reason I got a camper was not to have to set up a tent constantly when traveling. All I have to do is park and hook up. Easy. The second reason was bears. I know if bears wanted to get in a camper, they would find a way, but it certainly beats a tent.


Glad to know you protect yourself with forethought. I think those who were hiking without (if they were without) proper planning were nuts to be sleeping in tents in the wilderness.

Scenery is gorgeous until you find yourself inside the belly of a bear!

However, I learned, a grizzly will play with and rough you up but won't *eat* you; only a black bear will. That's good to hear and know. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.
> 
> I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.
> 
> When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


KC; while I understand your sentiments, I must disagree. I did not hear Eric's comments, so I cannot comment on them.

I agree that Christians must stand for our beliefs and principles. In fact, Christians are commanded to do so. However, simply attacking and killing those who killed Christians is not the proper way nor the Christian thing to do. I do understand your frustration, but the problem at the present time, is in the Middle East, and not rampart here in the USA.

I stand with you in supporting Christians (I am one) and the Jews and Israel. I am in agreement with Isreal defending herself from attack. However, from the USA standpoint, I would like to see use of diplomatic measures, strength of might, drones w/out killing, pressures on economies, and strict sanctions first and war/kills as the last resort to end the senseless murdering of innocent Christians and Jews in the Middle East.

Of course, it has been going on forever, and will get worse, of that Christians and Jews can be certain. Yet, two wrongs do not make it right.

To date, ALL the terrorists of which I believe you are referring to *have* been Muslims, but I do not believe ALL Muslims are terrorists.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie....I`m only a third of the way into finishing Ronnies blankie, but as you can see he can`t wait to use it.
I just went outside on the front porch to chastise Dixie for barking at a deer. 
I was gone less than a minute. But when I came back, there was Ronnie squashing his little bottom onto his blankie!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know we only have a movie star.


I don't even think he holds _that_ title. :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> He's a movie star wanna be.


Ha, I just said nearly the same thing.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are right. God will destroy evil, but he expects Christians to fight evil too. Evil rises when the righteous withdraw from the battle. Christians cannot wall themselves in and not look evil in the face. Obama is not righteous, and he is apathetic to evil. Christians who follow his apathetic response to evil are not really Christians. God demands more.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I see. So what that means is nothing has changed since I've been traveling. The LWNs defame my name when I post, when I'm not even responding or reading their insane comments, when I'm suspended because of _their lies_, and when I'm not even available to post. For heavens sake, I don't even read their posts nor have said anything to the lot of them for months as I find them boring and frankly stupid, and still I'm their primary target for attacks for comments I've not made or encouraged.
> 
> I've said it before and will again, _"They LOVE me, they truly LOVE me."_  I guess, I'm flattered!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: it really takes the cake. They are so sick in the head.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Glad to know you protect yourself with forethought. I think those who were hiking without (if they were without) proper planning were nuts to be sleeping in tents in the wilderness.
> 
> Scenery is gorgeous until you find yourself inside the belly of a bear!
> 
> However, I learned, a grizzly will play with and rough you up but won't *eat* you; only a black bear will. That's good to hear and know. :shock:


I thought black bears will not bother you. We have had 3 of them in our driveway in 3 weeks lately. Oh, dear!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> :thumbup: it really takes the cake. They are so sick in the head.


Better them, than us. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I thought black bears will not bother you. We have had 3 of them in our driveway in 3 weeks lately. Oh, dear!


We went on a raft tour, and I asked our guide about the two bears and how they act and how humans should act if one encountered each bear.

We were told a grizzly will mess with you and will follow you up a tree. You cannot outrun either type of bear. If you get pounced on by a grizzly you are supposed to get into the fetal position and protect your vital organs (head, heart, throat, etc.) until the bear is tired of you. Also you can escape IF you climb a tree large enough the grizzly cannot bring to the ground (the grizzly won't follow you up a tree.) You can survive a grizzly attack.

The black bear will eat a human. The black bear will attack you until you are his; he sees you as food if he is hungry or provoked. Humans are supposed to fight against a black bear and attempt escape. Sometimes, the human survives.

It is interesting to me, the grizzly looks the most fierce and the black bear more cuddly and cute, yet the black bear is more dangerous.

I'd be in a panic if I startled or was found by either bear.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

LL - do you have an animal rescue service that will remove the black bears from your area?

I'd be worried to go outside.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Better them, than us. :XD:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We went on a raft tour, and I asked our guide about the two bears and how they act and how humans should act if one encountered each bear.
> 
> We were told a grizzly will mess with you and will follow you up a tree. You cannot outrun either type of bear. If you get pounced on by a grizzly you are supposed to get into the fetal position and protect your vital organs (head, heart, throat, etc.) until the bear is tired of you. Also you can escape IF you climb a tree large enough the grizzly cannot bring to the ground (the grizzly won't follow you up a tree.) You can survive a grizzly attack.
> 
> ...


Wow.. I think my dogs will alert me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are right. God will destroy evil, but he expects Christians to fight evil too. Evil rises when the righteous withdraw from the battle. Christians cannot wall themselves in and not look evil in the face. Obama is not righteous, and he is apathetic to evil. Christians who follow his apathetic response to evil are not really Christians. God demands more.


Agree Sis!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't even think he holds _that_ title. :shock:


I am challenged by that. He is a fundraiser and golfer over movie stardom. :-o :hunf:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have started socks. The pattern called for 1X1 twisted rib. Looks no different to me. Anyone else used the twisted rib?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We need a President and a knowledgable *leader* who is interested, engaged and produces results. America needs one now!


*Question: Obama, incompetant or treacherous?*

http://www.aim.org/guest-column/obama-treacherous-or-incompetent/

*Answer: Treacherous*


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *Question: Obama, incompetant or treacherous?*
> 
> http://www.aim.org/guest-column/obama-treacherous-or-incompetent/
> 
> *Answer: Treacherous*


Good article. I agree B.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I've said it before and will again, _"They LOVE me, they truly LOVE me."_  I guess, I'm flattered!


I'm not so sure its LOVE...

While you were gone one of the AOWs (I don't remember which one) said that D&P had finally got rid of you and kicked you off the thread.

That gave them a lot of pleasure until another one of them posted that you were vacationing in the Canadien Rockies.

Awww shucks, their fun was spoiled!

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.
> 
> I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.
> 
> When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


Thanks KC for your support of Israel. However, I don't believe that all Muslims are terrorists. But I am thinking that Israel should take back Gaza. Also very upsetting that many global airlines are not flying to Israel. How efficiently the world can isolate another country.

Hi Ladies. Nice to be visiting again.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

CB, you can use the apple peeler on potatoes too and either just peel them or peel them and cut into curly fries. I've never done the potatoes myself, but my sister does and they came out pretty good!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> CB, you can use the apple peeler on potatoes too and either just peel them or peel them and cut into curly fries. I've never done the potatoes myself, but my sister does and they came out pretty good!


I know I did the potato first. Will make some curly fries now. Thanks again Janie! I practiced today.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I did the potato first. Will make some curly fries now. Thanks again Janie! I practiced today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I'm not so sure its LOVE...
> 
> While you were gone one of the AOWs (I don't remember which one) said that D&P had finally got rid of you and kicked you off the thread.
> 
> ...


Awww, shucks is correct! I don't care which one of the wackadoodles started the rumor, yet it is nice to know how popular I am and to know they missed me. They are all cut from the same cloth IMO except for one who has some brains and is somewhat interesting to respond to and read.

Otherwise, they all get their kicks by demeaning others; losers.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> CB, you can use the apple peeler on potatoes too and either just peel them or peel them and cut into curly fries. I've never done the potatoes myself, but my sister does and they came out pretty good!


I never thought about doing that. I don't use potatoes much except for my signature hash browns (red potatoes-which I leave the skin on).


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> *Question: Obama, incompetant or treacherous?*
> 
> http://www.aim.org/guest-column/obama-treacherous-or-incompetent/
> 
> *Answer: Treacherous*


*Excellent article* Gerslay. You should post it in its entirety so those who don't click links can read it.

Especially a great 'answer' to those who say people who don't like Obama is due to his skin color. That editorial outlines only the gravest of reasons why I do not support Obama's decisions and policies. (The majority of his policies are detrimental to our great Nation and riddled with lies to the American people.) The Best and Brightest KNOW it; those who still support him ignore and refuse to acknowledge the truth or are ignorant at best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Ronnie has fitted so well into the house, it feels he`s been here for years. He`s a happy contented little lad.
> Our friends Mary and Randy up the road gave Ronnie to me for my Birthday last month as they heard we lost little Alfie earlier this year.
> Well over the weekend Marys sweet Siamese cat Fluffy died of old age in her sleep Saturday night. She was 13. It`s really sad but she lived longer than the average life span of a Siamese. Mary had found her abandoned at the church she attends, so Fluffy held a special place in her heart.
> I felt so bad for our friends, she was such a lovely cat. I sent hubby over to our friends with an apple and blackberry pie Sunday when I heard about it.


So sorry that you and your friends have both lost your cats recently. Little Ronnie has a special place in your heart and maybe you can help your friends find a new kitty when the time is right.

One of our little ferals has beautiful Siamese markings and blue eyes even though his mother is a little grey cat and we think his dad is a Siamese/ginger cross that we've seen wandering around. Sammy is now 13, he comes up to the deck to eat but is still quite skitish. Nod (in my avatar) was his brother and he also has a living black sister and another black sister that died about a year ago. Sammy was the only one with Siamese markings in the litter.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Awww, shucks is correct! I don't care which one of the wackadoodles started the rumor, yet it is nice to know how popular I am and to know they missed me. They are all cut from the same cloth IMO except for *one* who has some brains and is somewhat interesting to respond to and read.
> 
> Otherwise, they all get their kicks by demeaning others; losers.


Which "one" is that pray tell?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Excellent article* Gerslay. You should post it in its entirety so those who don't click links can read it.
> 
> Especially a great 'answer' to those who say people who don't like Obama is due to his skin color. That editorial outlines only the gravest of reasons why I do not support Obama's decisions and policies. (The majority of his policies are detrimental to our great Nation and riddled with lies to the American people.) The Best and Brightest KNOW it; those who still support him ignore and refuse to acknowledge the truth or are ignorant at best.


Good idea...I'll do it tomorrow when not on the phone.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> A few from the other side made references about you. It's funny, they don't want you around when you are on KP, yet they can't not think about you when you are not posting. Should you be flattered?


They are a really strange group :roll: They've come up with the most ridiculous ideas about us and our friendships while they're going over the deep end on their threads :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.
> 
> I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.
> 
> When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


I don't know who Eric Bolling is, but I agree with you that the treatment of Christians and Jews in Muslim countries should concern everyone. Radical Islam is a destructive force and it's made worse when excuses and allowances are made for them. Israel is fully justified in protecting itself and they have given Gaza civilians plenty of notice. It's the Palestinians who are holding their people hostage.

But I disagree with you that all Muslims are radicals or terrorists. I've met and worked with Muslims who want to live ordinary lives. They can feel intimidated by radical groups, especially when our officials give the radicals credibility.

What I see as the biggest problem is that too many governments and organizations pander to the radical elements which makes them more powerful. Radical groups also seem be having some success at recruiting western young people.

Western governments need to be much stronger in controlling the violence and the call to encourage violence against Christians and Jews.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I see. So what that means is nothing has changed since I've been traveling. The LWNs defame my name when I post, when I'm not even responding or reading their insane comments, when I'm suspended because of _their lies_, and when I'm not even available to post. For heavens sake, I don't even read their posts nor have said anything to the lot of them for months as I find them boring and frankly stupid, and still I'm their primary target for attacks for comments I've not made or encouraged.
> 
> I've said it before and will again, _"They LOVE me, they truly LOVE me."_  I guess, I'm flattered!
> 
> ...


They are definitely fixated on you! Pathetic is a good description.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....I`m only a third of the way into finishing Ronnies blankie, but as you can see he can`t wait to use it.
> I just went outside on the front porch to chastise Dixie for barking at a deer.
> I was gone less than a minute. But when I came back, there was Ronnie squashing his little bottom onto his blankie!


He's breaking his blankie in early :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have started socks. The pattern called for 1X1 twisted rib. Looks no different to me. Anyone else used the twisted rib?


Are you knitting into the back of the stitch to twist it CB?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another way to peel apples...and probably potatoes too


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I did the potato first. Will make some curly fries now. Thanks again Janie! I practiced today.


How do you make curly fries?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never thought about doing that. I don't use potatoes much except for my signature hash browns (red potatoes-which I leave the skin on).


 Can you tell us how you make them?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know who Eric Bolling is, but I agree with you that the treatment of Christians and Jews in Muslim countries should concern everyone. Radical Islam is a destructive force and it's made worse when excuses and allowances are made for them. Israel is fully justified in protecting itself and they have given Gaza civilians plenty of notice. It's the Palestinians who are holding their people hostage.
> 
> But I disagree with you that all Muslims are radicals or terrorists. I've met and worked with Muslims who want to live ordinary lives. They can feel intimidated by radical groups, especially when our officials give the radicals credibility.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words re: Jews and violence which is being stepped up in France to an unimaginable degree.

I have not seen any current posts on KPG. The focus is more on the MIL of Nebraska.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Are you knitting into the back of the stitch to twist it CB?


Yes but it doesn't looked twisted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> How do you make curly fries?


You would have to have a special peeler like the one Janie sent me. Then just deep fry them like french fries.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

2 Thessalonians 2 New International Version (NIV)
The Man of Lawlessness

2 Concerning the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ and our being gathered to him, we ask you, brothers and sisters, 2 not to become easily unsettled or alarmed by the teaching allegedly from uswhether by a prophecy or by word of mouth or by letterasserting that the day of the Lord has already come. 3 Dont let anyone deceive you in any way, for that day will not come until the rebellion occurs and the man of lawlessness[a] is revealed, the man doomed to destruction. 4 He will oppose and will exalt himself over everything that is called God or is worshiped, so that he sets himself up in Gods temple, proclaiming himself to be God.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Another way to peel apples...and probably potatoes too


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/GrowingBolder/photos/a.222277093580.134233.54598478580/10152270701868581/?type=1&theater


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*NATIONAL RECALL OF STONE FRUI: PEACHES PLUMS PLUOTS NECTARINES*

http://www.aol.com/article/2014/07/23/trader-joes-costco-walmart-kroger-sams-club-and-wegmans-am/20935554/

Costco, Trader Joe's, Walmart, Kroger, Sam's Club and Wegmans were issued notices of the recall for the possible contamination of listeria...a dangerous bacteria.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....I`m only a third of the way into finishing Ronnies blankie, but as you can see he can`t wait to use it.
> I just went outside on the front porch to chastise Dixie for barking at a deer.
> I was gone less than a minute. But when I came back, there was Ronnie squashing his little bottom onto his blankie!


What an adorable cat...he wants to be where you are and then he makes himself comfortable!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks for the kind words re: Jews and violence which is being stepped up in France to an unimaginable degree.
> 
> I have not seen any current posts on KPG. The focus is more on the MIL of Nebraska.


The anti-semitism in France is bringing about an exodus to Israel and the US and Canada in record numbers...they expect upwards of 5000 will emigrate this year.

I'm a fierce supporter of Israel. A sovereign nation that is under almost constant missile attack by its neighbors who are committed to its extinction has every right, and duty, to act in order to protect itself. That includes seizing and occupying territory and establishing whatever security measures necessary to ensure its citizens are not threatened and 'terrorized' again from that territory.

IMHO...Israel should give Gaza residents 90 days to get out and then level the place!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *NATIONAL RECALL OF STONE FRUI: PEACHES PLUMS PLUOTS NECTARINES*
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2014/07/23/trader-joes-costco-walmart-kroger-sams-club-and-wegmans-am/20935554/
> 
> Costco, Trader Joe's, Walmart, Kroger, Sam's Club and Wegmans were issued notices of the recall for the possible contamination of listeria...a dangerous bacteria.


I didn't know Walmart was on the list. Thanks. Going there today.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I didn't know Walmart was on the list. Thanks. Going there today.


I went yesterday...I waited for you but you never showed up!

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

BREAKING: Appeals Court Just Shot a MASSIVE HOLE Through Obamacare
Author: Editor
Posted: July 22, 2014
Comments: 4

1obama3

Huge news today which affects everyone with health insurance, as the courts really took an axe to the unconstitutional Obamacare law today.

Obamacare has always said subsidies are only eligible for plans bought on state-run exchanges. In addition, the Federal government claimed this also means federally run exchange which are in the 36 states which have refused to set up exchanges thanks to principled conservative Governors.

As the Federal government couldnt directly fund those exchanges via the text of the law, the IRS fixed the situation by making a rule in May 2012 to deliver subsidies and tax credits to federally operated exchanges.

The D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals said: Heck no, you cant do that!

The exact quote from the opinion is:

Because we conclude that the ACA unambiguously restricts the section 36B subsidy to insurance purchased on Exchanges established by the State, we reverse the district court and vacate the IRSs regulation.

What does that mean? Obamacare plans will now be more expensive for enrollees, as the taxpayer subsidies were just vaporized. This is a stunning and unexpected defeat for President Barack Obama and his signature piece of legislation:

A federal appears court on Tuesday struck down one of the pillars of ObamaCare, ruling that the laws premium subsidies are invalid in more than two-dozen states.

The D.C. Circuit Court of Appeals said the Affordable Care Act does not permit the IRS to distribute premium subsidies in the federal ObamaCare exchange, meaning those consumers must bear the full cost of their insurance.

The 2-1 decision by the three-judge panel in Halbig v. Burwell sets up a major legal showdown that conservatives believe could deal a fatal blow to President Obamas healthcare law.

The government is expected to appeal the ruling to the full D.C. Circuit, but even if the administration triumphs there, the case appears destined for the Supreme Court.

The appeals courts decision tossed out the ObamaCare subsidies on the grounds that the statutory language of the Affordable Care Act does not explicitly allow enrollees on the federal exchanges to receive premium tax credits.

Via The Hill

In addition, it appears that  since the individual mandate is tied to the availability of subsidies  this ruling tosses out subsidies in those states, it also tosses the individual mandate. Wow!

The heavy lifting on this case was done by CATO Scholar Michael Cannon and Case Western Reserve Law Professor Jonathan Adler - both deserve credit for raising this key objection to Obamacare. They have what was once thought impossible: Getting the Federal courts to restrict the limitless authority of Obamacare and its associated government agencies.

UPDATE: Here are two quotes from legal experts on this earth-shaking decision:

Todays decision in the Halbig case is a victory for the rule of law, plain and simple. The President may not unilaterally rewrite the laws Congress has adopted. President Obama has been trying to do so for too long. The DC Circuit rebuked this executive abuse today.  Josh Hawley, an associate professor at the University of Missouri School of Law

Obamacare is a disaster. The Obama Administration recognized as much by trying to rewrite parts of the law, so todays decision is a victory for everyone who believes that the President cant just unilaterally rewrite a law because it turned out to be an inconvenient one. In the competition between executive discretion and the rule of law, this case marks a victory for the rule of law. Although this decision is a clear defeat for the Obama Administration, the Supreme Court is likely to have the last word. Conservatives and libertarians should be thinking hard about whether the next President will appoint justices who will carry out their responsibility to apply the law against an aggressively lawless Administration.  Carrie Severino of the Judicial Crisis Network

And Catos Michael Cannon reacts:

The D.C. Circuit ruled today that the government isnt Humpty Dumpty and so statutory text doesnt mean whatever the government says it means. The provision at issue, which grants tax credits for people to buy health insurance, only applies to people buying policies through exchanges established by the Statewhich in any sane world cant apply to exchanges established by the federal government. The fact that the vast majority of states have declined the federal governments offer to establish exchangesthe list grows daily as initially supportive states exchanges failand that the resulting system thus doesnt function as Obamacares supporters hoped is of no moment. The government would have the IRS and courts rewrite the law to fix its massive structural weaknesses. But neither executive-agency bureaucrats nor judges can change the text of the Affordable Care Act, after-the-fact legal rationalizing notwithstanding. Todays ruling shows that Obamacare, a cynical political bargain that lacked popular support from day one, simply doesnt work as conceived. Its time to repeal this Frankensteins monster and instead pass market-based health care reform that lowers costs, expands choice, and increases qualityall while respecting the rule of law.

Read more: http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/breaking-appeals-court-just-shot-massive-hole-obamacare-life-support/#ixzz38Ii0q8Dn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> *NATIONAL RECALL OF STONE FRUI: PEACHES PLUMS PLUOTS NECTARINES*
> 
> http://www.aol.com/article/2014/07/23/trader-joes-costco-walmart-kroger-sams-club-and-wegmans-am/20935554/
> 
> Costco, Trader Joe's, Walmart, Kroger, Sam's Club and Wegmans were issued notices of the recall for the possible contamination of listeria...a dangerous bacteria.


Thank you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I never thought about doing that. I don't use potatoes much except for my signature hash browns (red potatoes-which I leave the skin on).


"Anyone who declares that they have a 'signature recipe' must follow up with posting said recipe; if the above is not adhered to then "pshaws" will be forthcoming."

:XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> BREAKING: Appeals Court Just Shot a MASSIVE HOLE Through Obamacare
> 
> Huge news today which affects everyone with health insurance, as the courts really took an axe to the unconstitutional Obamacare law today.
> 
> Read more: http://www.thepoliticalinsider.com/breaking-appeals-court-just-shot-massive-hole-obamacare-life-support/#ixzz38Ii0q8Dn


Thanks for the article, CB. I suppose it'll go to the Supremes and we'll have to wait another half-year for a decision...meanwhile many will suffer and worry needlessly.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Which "one" is that pray tell?


Aaahhh, I'll e-mail you _the _ name of the 'one.' :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They are a really strange group :roll: They've come up with the most ridiculous ideas about us and our friendships while they're going over the deep end on their threads :roll:


Agreed. Boy, did they all go over the cliff last night ....
:shock: :shock: :shock:

Something is wrong with them, seriously wrong!

Reminded me of why I stopped reading their posts and to do so AgAin.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They are definitely fixated on you! Pathetic is a good description.


Well, they _should_ be! I mean, come on, think about it, you've now met me. I'm electrifying :!: AND you _know_ it. :XD:

BTW: I should have grabbed that silver bowling ball in the garden for *my* collection ... it brought back memories from years past.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> BREAKING: Appeals Court Just Shot a MASSIVE HOLE Through Obamacare
> Author: Editor
> Posted: July 22, 2014
> Comments: 4
> ...


*Great news and work by the D.C. Court of Appeals!*

Maybe Obama and Pelosi should have * read * the bill before they rammed it down the American people's throats before they passed it. Not surprising it backfired even though Obama used his pen to attempt to re-write (translate: ignore) the LAW now on the books.

Presently ~73 percent of Americans do not want the ACA as written (never did). No surprise - except to Obama and the all the clueless and ONLY Dems who passed it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> "Anyone who declares that they have a 'signature recipe' must follow up with posting said recipe; if the above is not adhered to then "pshaws" will be forthcoming."
> 
> :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD:


No, you misunderstand. I don't declare it one of my 'signature recipes', DH and others did! 

(I'll e-mail to you. Sooooo easy. DH and I love hash browns, and it took me many attempts to perfect them to our taste. Now, I make two favorite versions which we compare to those we taste wherever we go.)


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Can you tell us how you make them?


Will e-mail you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Great news and work by the D.C. Court of Appeals!*
> 
> Maybe Obama and Pelosi should have * read * the bill before they rammed it down the American people's throats before they passed it. Not surprising it backfired even though Obama used his pen to attempt to re-write (translate: ignore) the LAW now on the books.
> 
> Presently ~73 percent of Americans do not want the ACA as written (never did). No surprise - except to Obama and the all the clueless and ONLY Dems who passed it.


Absolutely Gifty.
I was listening to Rush yesterday, and he was saying that the nest court of appeals is a panel of 11, and 7 of those judges are Dem president appointees. Then more appeals will probably end up at the Supreme Court. Lets see is Justice John Roberts has the stones to do the right thing this time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Mark Levin was on the Sean hannity Show last night ripping Jon Stewart a few new ones for his anti Israel remarks. I just love this man....that`s why my Ronnies middle name is Levin

http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-torches-jon-stewart-on-hannity-figure-out-whats-actually-going-on-before-you-cut-your-stupid-jokes/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have not seen any *current* posts on KPG. The focus is more on the MIL of Nebraska.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-271671-3.html#5681805

*Current Events* thread, July 13th, where you were the second poster after the one who made mention of me in a disparaging way. *Current* enough for you, forgetful, or denying you read the thread?

BTW: I don't want an answer, only pointing out the status quo.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/GrowingBolder/photos/a.222277093580.134233.54598478580/10152270701868581/?type=1&theater


So true, thanks CB


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Great news and work by the D.C. Court of Appeals!*
> 
> Maybe Obama and Pelosi should have * read * the bill before they rammed it down the American people's throats before they passed it. Not surprising it backfired even though Obama used his pen to attempt to re-write (translate: ignore) the LAW now on the books.
> 
> Presently ~73 percent of Americans do not want the ACA as written (never did). No surprise - except to Obama and the all the clueless and ONLY Dems who passed it.


Would have saved alot of heart ache.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you misunderstand. I don't declare it one of my 'signature recipes', DH and others did!
> 
> (I'll e-mail to you. Sooooo easy. DH and I love hash browns, and it took me many attempts to perfect them to our taste. Now, I make two favorite versions which we compare to those we taste wherever we go.)


Please can I have the recipe too? Pretty please?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, they _should_ be! I mean, come on, think about it, you've now met me. I'm electrifying :!: AND you _know_ it. :XD:
> 
> BTW: I should have grabbed that silver bowling ball in the garden for *my* collection ...


I can see you making a run for the tour bus, globe in hand and sparks flying ...


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you misunderstand. I don't declare it one of my 'signature recipes', DH and others did!
> 
> (I'll e-mail to you. Sooooo easy. DH and I love hash browns, and it took me many attempts to perfect them to our taste. Now, I make two favorite versions which we compare to those we taste wherever we go.)


Well okay then!

I make mine with day old baked potatoes dried out and slow fried to pure crispy heavenliness.

I'm eager to see and try your two versions...thanks for sending!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Mark Levin was on the Sean hannity Show last night ripping Jon Stewart a few new ones for his anti Israel remarks. I just love this man....that`s why my Ronnies middle name is Levin
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-torches-jon-stewart-on-hannity-figure-out-whats-actually-going-on-before-you-cut-your-stupid-jokes/


WeeBee...do you live stream Levin's show or are you picking it up locally?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm not so sure its LOVE...
> 
> While you were gone one of the AOWs (I don't remember which one) said that D&P had finally got rid of you and kicked you off the thread.
> 
> ...


How can that be they never read DP&P's just like they do not read any post that some put over there?????


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Gifty.
> I was listening to Rush yesterday, and he was saying that the nest court of appeals is a panel of 11, and 7 of those judges are Dem president appointees. Then more appeals will probably end up at the Supreme Court. Lets see is Justice John Roberts has the stones to do the right thing this time.


I know. I have lost all faith in our system of justice; politics now rules the system thanks to the present Administration and Obama's shenanigans to make it so.

The SCOTUS got it correct on Hobby Lobby, and the DC Appeal Circuit Judge did so on Halbig, but I know how Obama will wield his magic to overturn to his desire.

I actually believe Chief Justice Roberts got it correct initially as well. Yet, I think Roberts believed the people would understand his ruling and correct the comedy of errors. Never happened!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The anti-semitism in France is bringing about an exodus to Israel and the US and Canada in record numbers...they expect upwards of 5000 will emigrate this year.
> 
> I'm a fierce supporter of Israel. A sovereign nation that is under almost constant missile attack by its neighbors who are committed to its extinction has every right, and duty, to act in order to protect itself. That includes seizing and occupying territory and establishing whatever security measures necessary to ensure its citizens are not threatened and 'terrorized' again from that territory.
> 
> IMHO...Israel should give Gaza residents 90 days to get out and then level the place!


sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. Boy, did they all go over the cliff last night ....
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Something is wrong with them, seriously wrong!
> ...


While the accuracy factor is slipping, the entertainment value is getting better and better every night!

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> While the accuracy factor is slipping, the entertainment value is getting better and better every night!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I know popcorn is good too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see you making a run for the tour bus, globe in hand and sparks flying ...


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I too think it gets to be silly with what they have to say. They seem to love to talk about the right . But then they gather into the I agree with everything you say. They think we are the ones who do it. I do so like to see them complain about what we do when they are doing the same thing.

I also love how one of them can not stop telling the others how great she is and shows it with every post.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> How can that be they never read DP&P's just like they do not read any post that some put over there?????


I dunno, Yarnie, maybe they have spies...whadayathink?

;-) :?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Mark Levin was on the Sean hannity Show last night ripping Jon Stewart a few new ones for his anti Israel remarks. I just love this man....that`s why my Ronnies middle name is Levin
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/mark-levin-torches-jon-stewart-on-hannity-figure-out-whats-actually-going-on-before-you-cut-your-stupid-jokes/


Cute you named Ronnie after Mark.

I disagree with Levin on one thing; Ivy League Boy isn't the only clown (with 10-30 people putting words into him and pulling his strings.)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things. 

At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me. 

Plain to go to assisted living and take a boxes of goodies as they were the kindness people to Dad. 

Then bank then to Bar a que joint as hubby loved it. Then home. 

Will be last time I will go there.

not going to memeorial service as not place I want to be right now. None of my Da'd relatives will be there,except my brother.

I know where Dad is, I know he loved me. Plus not religious service as SM does not go to any church.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Gifty.
> I was listening to Rush yesterday, and he was saying that the nest court of appeals is a panel of 11, and 7 of those judges are Dem president appointees. Then more appeals will probably end up at the Supreme Court. Lets see is Justice John Roberts has the stones to do the right thing this time.


I hope he gets it straight them time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> So true, thanks CB


Ya, but, most are not tied off!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will e-mail you.


Thank you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would have saved alot of heart ache.


Agreed. I can only imagine the hundreds of thousands searching and begging for plans/subsidies and the difficulties of finding and being accepted by a new doctor. Then, to be told, NOW, after all this time, your premium will triple in costs because you are not entitled to your subsidy because the law is not properly enforced.

A complete DISASTER for so many patients, doctors, care facilities and our Nation.

No excuse for it all either - except for the demands of the Dems who want more votes and a single-payer system from those they oppress.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. I can only imagine the hundreds of thousands searching and begging for plans/subsidies and the difficulties of finding and being accepted by a new doctor. Then, to be told, NOW, after all this time, your premium will triple in costs because you are not entitled to your subsidy because the law is not properly enforced.
> 
> A complete DISASTER for so many patients, doctors, care facilities and our Nation.
> 
> No excuse for it all either - except for the demands of the Dems who want more votes and a single-payer system.


Obama makes me sick.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Please can I have the recipe too? Pretty please?


OK, since you asked so sweetly, bless your heart.

I'll type up the simple directions and e-mail you as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see you making a run for the tour bus, globe in hand and sparks flying ...


I will look for my special photo (may have tossed it long ago) from my first visit to the Buchart Gardens.

Never knew at that time the significance of metallic balls .... and me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, since you asked so sweetly, bless your heart.
> 
> I'll type up the simple directions and e-mail you as well.


Thanks. Blessyourheart2. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Well okay then!
> 
> I make mine with day old baked potatoes dried out and slow fried to pure crispy heavenliness.
> 
> I'm eager to see and try your two versions...thanks for sending!


Cracks me up, how I tried spices, onions, peppers, all kinds of potatoes, cut in different way, pans, etc., and discovered the simple way to make them about three years ago. Of course, it is what my family considers 'perfect', perhaps not yours. That's OK, though, I love variety in my life and will try most things once.

I ate one version of my 'signature' HBs in California (realized how to re-create), came home and have made them that way ever since (2 versions).

Confession:

I still regret I didn't buy a leather and yarn sweater in Turkey when I was there, and that I didn't try a Durian while in Singapore.

How stupid am I to be afraid of a fruit? 

(I had my 1st and 2nd Gooseberry on the Rocky Mountaineer recently.)

Other than that, I have no regrets in my life thus far ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Well okay then!
> 
> I make mine with day old baked potatoes dried out and slow fried to pure crispy heavenliness.


Works for me!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WeeBee...do you live stream Levin's show or are you picking it up locally?


Gersey we don`t get Mark Levin on the radio locally here, so I listen to him online. I have wireless headphones so I can listen to him while I`m cooking/cleaning.
http://www.marklevinshow.com/
All last week and the week before I was listening to all the episodes I missed for those 3 weeks when I was without internet. That was the longest 3 weeks of my life LOL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> While the accuracy factor is slipping, the entertainment value is getting better and better every night!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


My goodness, have they been carrying on that way since I left?

It was CRAZY!!!!! Lisa certainly is in the land of NO return.

The Libs are all beating up on each other - well, all three, of them. What a display of complete stupidity.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know popcorn is good too.


Popcorn is always good! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I can see you making a run for the tour bus, globe in hand and sparks flying ...


I hope you have a terrifically successful day in your shop WCK - today and every day!

As I told you when there, if I lived there, I'd live there (in your shop!)

(and any fabric shop too)


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> What an adorable cat...he wants to be where you are and then he makes himself comfortable!


Gersey...Ronnie is the only cat we`ve ever owned that prefers me to hubby. Usually my cats and me have a cupboard love kind of relationship, and they prefer hubby- but not Ronnie. He loves to be with me all the time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> sounds like a good idea to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I too think it gets to be silly with what they have to say. They seem to love to talk about the right . But then they gather into the I agree with everything you say. They think we are the ones who do it. I do so like to see them complain about what we do when they are doing the same thing.
> 
> I also love how one of them can not stop telling the others how great she is and shows it with every post.


One? Only One Yarnie? I read how many of them tell us how great she/they is/are. Hilarious ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things.
> 
> At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me.
> 
> ...


Oh, Yarnie, I wish I could be there to drive you. I'd love to help you and your DH and be able for you to get the business settled and enjoy your final day there recounting all the good memories of your Dad.

I'm so sorry that SM is such a burden; that isn't something anyone needs to put up with.

Please accept my deepest condolences and blessings for only great memories for you tomorrow.

Safe travels.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Obama makes me sick.


Don't let him, plus I hope you already have great health insurance and care.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things.
> 
> At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good day, Yarnie, sharing your love for your dad everywhere you go!

God bless you today and everyday.

♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Confession:
> 
> I still regret I didn't buy a leather and yarn sweater in Turkey when I was there, and that I didn't try a Durian while in Singapore.
> 
> How stupid am I to be afraid of a fruit?  ...


Durian...that's the awful nasty stinky fruit? I don't blame you! 
:thumbup:

But for shame on the leather and yarn sweater...must have been wonderful if you're still thinking about it!
:thumbdown:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Durian...that's the awful nasty stinky fruit? I don't blame you!
> :thumbup:
> 
> But for shame on the leather and yarn sweater...must have been wonderful if you're still thinking about it!
> :thumbdown:


Yes, on the Durian - but how ridiculous that I was afraid to eat a piece of fruit .... grrr

Re leather sweater; I was single at the time and closed on my first new home a few days after returning from Greece/Turkey. So, I was afraid to buy any of the gorgeous, custom fit, leather apparel I saw in Turkey.
I regret that I didn't simply buy some and pay using my credit card to this day! I'm a true Conservative, I guess.

May have to go back to both countries and reverse the errors of my ways.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay, I will bid you adieu and get something accomplished on my desk.

Chat later - good to be chatting with you again.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things.
> 
> At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me.
> 
> ...


You really are an amazing lady Yarnie. Even with your grief so prominent you still think of others. I`m sure the nursing home residents will love the gifts you give them. They must have really liked your Dad very much.
I`m so sorry SM is being so stubborn and making your life difficult for you. We all have relatives like that so I can relate to how you`re feeling right now.
Put SM out of your mind and know that you are truly loved....by your KP and your DNA family.
I am continuing to pray for you and grieve with you as I`ve been there, and done that myself.

♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, I will bid you adieu and get something accomplished on my desk.
> 
> Chat later - good to be chatting with you again.


Gifty I really love your new pic; You always find the brightest and loveliest pics that are so you.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gerslay, I will bid you adieu and get something accomplished on my desk.
> 
> Chat later - good to be chatting with you again.


Toodleoo!
Ditto!
♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Wendy...I know you'll eventually find my post back a page or two, but tell me how do you listen to Mark Levin...live streaming or local radio?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Wendy...I know you'll eventually find my post back a page or two, but tell me how do you listen to Mark Levin...live streaming or local radio?


Here ya go Gersey.... I replied on the previous page

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272801-84.html
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Hash Brown recipes sent; anyone else wanting them, please LMK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Gifty I really love your new pic; You always find the brightest and loveliest pics that are so you.


Thanks WBee! The majority of the pics I use for my avatar are my own photographs.

The present one is a sampling of some plush bears (100 or so) included in a donation I made to the Salvation Army just before I went on vacation. Because of the value of my donations, I'm required to itemize them, and I take pics of the items donated to have evidence/backup proof for my income tax returns. At the time I took the photos, I realized it would make a cute avatar for me to use.

I had to retrieve the photos from my 'old camera' before I left to free up memory space. I didn't finish, so bought myself a new camera just before I left on vacation. Now I have thousands of vac and other pics to remove from two cameras!

BTW: The bears each hold a heart that says "Jesus Loves You."


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Don't let him, plus I hope you already have great health insurance and care.


I am all set. I just worry about this country because of him.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Anytime I find a good knitting tip I like to pass it on to you my KP friends.
Last night Ronnie was playing on my desk and hit the magnet off that I use on a metal board where I was marking rows.
I couldn`t find it so I went to my fridge to see if I had any magnets to use until I found mine. And hooray I found a perfect one to use. It`s a magnet of a USA flag that I used to use for holding coupons. This US flag is even better than the ruler type I had before as it holds very well.
I bought this magnet about 4 years ago from the Dollar Tree. If memory serves it was a pack of two.
I`m going to buy some some more this weekend if they still sell them. At a $1 for a pack of two, its a great price.... and looks good too.
And it`s much cheaper than having to buy a new metal sheet with magnets at Ben Frankins for nearly $10. It might be more than that now.


Edited to add...I found the magnet ruler under my monitor where Ronnie had flicked it off...but prefer my new magnet now.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You really are an amazing lady Yarnie. Even with your grief so prominent you still think of others. I`m sure the nursing home residents will love the gifts you give them. They must have really liked your Dad very much.
> I`m so sorry SM is being so stubborn and making your life difficult for you. We all have relatives like that so I can relate to how you`re feeling right now.
> Put SM out of your mind and know that you are truly loved....by your KP and your DNA family.
> I am continuing to pray for you and grieve with you as I`ve been there, and done that myself.
> ...


I am grieving for you as well. I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go Gersey.... I replied on the previous page
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272801-84.html
> :thumbup:


Thank you WBee, I want to start listening as well.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you WBee, I want to start listening as well.


My pleasure Gifty. If you click on where it says 'audio rewind' you can listen to older shows too, and it gives a good description what the show is about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am all set. I just worry about this country because of him.


As do I.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WBee! The majority of the pics I use for my avatar are my own photographs.
> 
> The present one is a sampling of some plush bears (100 or so) included in a large donation I made to the Salvation Army just before I went on vacation. Because of the value of my donations, I'm required to itemize them, and I take pics of the items donated to have evidence/backup proof for my income tax returns. At the time I took the photos, I realized it would make a cute avatar for me to use.
> 
> ...


I didn`t see the 'Jesus Loves You' logo on there until you posted the larger pic....looks so impressive.
When my 2 sons were toddlers My Mother in law sent my boys a teddy bear each that when the bears paw was pressed the song..."Jesus loves me this I know, for the Bible tells me so. Yes Jesus loves me - the Bible tells me so" They both played it so many times that the recording inside finally died.
I`m sure any child will love those bears you donated. You made 100 kids very happy...and their parents too. You`re a wonderful lady for all that you do for others.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I finished knitting one strip for Ronnies blankie Janie.....and as you can see he really loves it. He`s tuckered out from playing with the loose yarn on it. Will definitely sew them in LOL
Just wait til I finish the other two strips and sew them together....he`ll never be off it


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so happy two days before Dad died one of the ladies from assisted living bought her two week old baby girl for Dad to see. She put her in Dad's lap. It was so lovely. I took his camera and snap 3 pictures of them, and Dad wanted one of my hubby too. 
Well just before I was leaving next day he wanted to see pixies of him and baby. Gave him camera and he could not find them. He said he must have erase them. 
Guess what I got the camera and guess what. The picutures where all there. All the ones he had taken. Plus the beautiful pictures of him holding baby in his lap. I am taking them in this afternoon and have them printed out to send to brother and have copies for me. God is good, he kept them safe for me.

To think that that lovely women thought to bring her new baby for Dad to see and hold. What a blessing what a beautiful memory for brother and I.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

FROM THE WALL STREET JOURNAL

Please read:

Reining in ObamaCareand the President
Halbig v. Burwell is about determining whether the president, like an autocrat, can levy taxes on his own.

By JONATHAN H. ADLER And MICHAEL F. CANNON

A three-judge panel of the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuita tribunal second only to the Supreme Courtruled on Tuesday that the Obama administration broke the law. The panel found that President Obama spent billions of taxpayer dollars he had no authority to spend, and subjected millions of employers and individuals to taxes he had no authority to impose.

The ruling came in Halbig v. Burwell , one of four lawsuits aimed at stopping those unlawful taxes and expenditures. It is a decision likely to have far-reaching repercussions for the health-care law.

Because the ruling forces the Obama administration to implement the Affordable Care Act as written, consumers in 36 states would face the full cost of its overpriced health insurance. According to one brief filed in the case, overall premiums in those states would be double what they are under the administration's rewrite, and typical enrollees would see their out-of-pocket payments jump sevenfold. The resulting backlash against how ObamaCare actually works could finally convince even Democrats to reopen the statute.

At its heart, though, Halbig is not just about ObamaCare. It is about determining whether the president, like an autocrat, can levy taxes on his own authority.

The president's defenders often concede that he is doing the opposite of what federal law says. Yet he claims that he is merely implementing the law as Congress intended.

Such claims should be met with more than the usual skepticism when made by a president who openly advocates unilateral action"I've got a pen, and I've got a phone"when the legislative process doesn't produce the result he wants, and when they are made by a president whose expansive view of his powers the Supreme Court has unanimously rejected 13 times. Unfortunately, the abuse of power exposed in Halbig may trump them all.

Here's where the president broke bad. The Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act directs states to establish "exchanges" to regulate the sale of health insurance. If a state declines to do so, as 36 states have, the health-care law directs the federal government to "establish and operate such Exchange within the State." But here's the rub: Certain taxpayers can receive subsidized coverage, the law says, if they enroll "through an Exchange established by the State." The law nowhere authorizes subsidies through exchanges established by the federal government.

This is common practice. The Medicaid program has operated on the same principle for nearly 50 years. Only residents of cooperating states get assistance. When Congress debated health reform in 2009, both Republicans and Democrats introduced legislation conditioning health-insurance subsidies on states establishing exchanges. Senate Democrats advanced two leading health-care bills. Both allowed federal exchanges to operate without subsidies. One of them became law.

The only thing that is uncommon about the Affordable Care Act is that two-thirds of the states refused to comply. Yet federal law is clear, consistent and unambiguous: The Obama administration has no authority to issue subsidies outside "an Exchange established by the State." According to congressional investigators, Treasury Department and Internal Revenue Service personnel even admitted they knew the statute did not authorize them to dispense subsidies in states with exchanges established by the federal government. Yet the IRS still promulgated a rule authorizing subsidies in states with federal exchanges.

We were the first to draw attention to the president's actions, on these pages in November 2011. In January 2014, despite years of criticism from members of Congress and others, the Obama administration began spending taxpayer dollars to buy coverage for an estimated five million people who enrolled through federal exchanges. If eight million people enrolled in federal-exchange coverage, as we are told they have, it is because the president was unlawfully subsidizing more than half of them.

Subsidies for policies purchased on an exchange automatically trigger taxes against both employers and individuals who do not purchase the mandated level of coverage. So when the president issued those subsidies in states where he had no authority to do so, he also imposed, on millions of employers and individuals, taxes that no Congress ever authorized. Two states, dozens of public-school districts, and several private-sector employers and individual taxpayers filed Halbig and three other lawsuits to block that unlawful spending and the illegal taxes it triggers.

The president's supporters claim that Halbig is meritless because Congress clearly intended to authorize subsidies through federal exchanges. If that were Congress's intent, certainly one should be able to find some statutory language to that effect. Or contemporaneous quotes from the law's authors explaining that they intended the Affordable Care Act to authorize subsidies in federal exchanges. The president's supporters have had three years to find such evidence supporting their theory of congressional intent. They have come up empty.

The administration's legal strategy is therefore, of necessity, bizarre. The president's representatives argue in court that Congress intended to use the words limiting subsidies to exchanges "established by the State," and intended to authorize subsidies through exchanges established by the federal government, without ever explicitly reconciling the contradiction. Also on Tuesday, the Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals upheld the Internal Revenue Service rule as a permissible interpretation of an ambiguous statute, as if there were anything ambiguous about the difference between a state and the federal government.

The D.C. Circuit saw through this nonsense. One by one, it rejected the government's many arguments. The court held the Affordable Care Act "does not authorize the IRS to provide tax credits for insurance purchased on federal Exchanges" and "the government offers no textual basis . . . for concluding that a federally-established Exchange is, in fact or legal fiction, established by a state." The administration's decision to issue those subsidies anyway is thus contrary to the statute and "gives the individual and employer mandates . . . broader effect than they would have" if the government followed the law.

While the dissent in Halbig highlighted the plaintiff's motives, the majority opinion came from Judge Thomas B. Griffith, whose nomination in 2005 was supported by prominent Democrats including Seth Waxman, David Kendall, and even then-Sen. Barack Obama . Judge Griffith noted that while the court's ruling could have a significant impact on the Affordable Care Act, "high as those stakes are, the principle of legislative supremacy that guides us is higher still."

Mr. Adler is a law professor and director of the Center for Business Law and Regulation at Case Western Reserve University. Mr. Cannon is director of health-policy studies at the Cato Institute.

Why didn't the Democrats simply include language to allow for subsidies for those signing up through the federal exchange?

Charles SullinsCharles Sullins 10 minutes ago
"but officer, you can't give me a ticket, the sign says "yield" and I did. "sorry sir/madame, the city council intended for you to stop at all yield signs, didn't you know?"

This reminds me of the original ACA debate. "No, it's not a tax." they argued, because no one wanted be on record for raising taxes. Then, when the mandate was about to be rejected as unconstitutional, suddenly (with John Robert's help), the "not a tax" became a tax, and well within congressional authority.

When enacted, the ACA specifically excluded states that did not create an exchange from getting supplements as a political calculation. Democrats thought angry citizens would throw out any representative (read "Republican") who didn't vote for a state-run exchange, and the subsidies that went with it.

Except 36 states (soon to be 37) rejected that extortion. Now, ACA supporters are trying to claim they intended universal subsidies all along.

The sad part is, they may get their way, because far too many voters will neither hear nor understand this simple argument.

I say again. If you are dependent on others to live, you should not get to vote.

Perhaps the obama disaster will affect young American voters in future elections the same way that the behavior of children is affected by the proverbial hot stove experience. All the dreamy-eyed hopey changey wishey delusional thinking that permeates the Left may sound appealing at a juvenile fantasy level, but it is dangerous and painful because it ignores economic reality and fundamental human behavior: people will not work for their own well-being if it can be had without their personal effort.

Receiving so much from "the government" masks and de-personalizes the individual effort and sacrifice that others make in the quest to be productive human beings. Creating a massive population of economic and social parasites will eventually kill the host... the people who choose to work hard, save, and invest in education.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy two days before Dad died one of the ladies from assisted living bought her two week old baby girl for Dad to see. She put her in Dad's lap. It was so lovely. I took his camera and snap 3 pictures of them, and Dad wanted one of my hubby too.
> Well just before I was leaving next day he wanted to see pixies of him and baby. Gave him camera and he could not find them. He said he must have erase them.
> Guess what I got the camera and guess what. The picutures where all there. All the ones he had taken. Plus the beautiful pictures of him holding baby in his lap. I am taking them in this afternoon and have them printed out to send to brother and have copies for me. God is good, he kept them safe for me.
> 
> To think that that lovely women thought to bring her new baby for Dad to see and hold. What a blessing what a beautiful memory for brother and I.


That is wonderful. Those photos are so important.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here ya go Gersey.... I replied on the previous page
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-272801-84.html
> :thumbup:


Thanks WeeBee...I must have skipped over it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Gersey...Ronnie is the only cat we`ve ever owned that prefers me to hubby. Usually my cats and me have a cupboard love kind of relationship, and they prefer hubby- but not Ronnie. He loves to be with me all the time.


You can tell that he's your cat! What a sweetie!

Cupboard love? You mean when you open the cupboard where the cat food is and they come a runnin? LOL.

We had a dog that we'd call home by running the can opener...he'd hear it even if he was way out in the back!

:XD: :XD:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> You can tell that he's your cat! What a sweetie!
> 
> Cupboard love? You mean when you open the cupboard where the cat food is and they come a runnin? LOL.
> 
> ...


LOL yes Gersey....they only love me when they`re hungry. As soon as their cat food is in their bowls, and they`ve eaten, i become persona non grata once again.
But Ronnie...(or Ronnie Rumble as I call him because he`s always purring) loves me even before he eats. And he loves gravy...any gravy. He`s the only cat we`ve owned that loves gravy. I usually empty leftover gravy in the sink, but with Ronnie he loves a saucer full.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I am so disgusted with Eric Bolling on the Five. He thinks the killing of Christians in Iraq is an Iraqi problem, not ours. That proves he is a Christian in name only. Christians must fight for Christians no matter in what country the genocide is occurring. We should be pounding ISIS now. They all need to die or go home.
> 
> I am happy that Netanyahu in Israel is pounding Gaza. He needs to clear it of Palestinians that are not Christian. Those people are like roaches. Israel needs to level the buildings, force the Muslims out and resettle that land. People like that will be bombing Israel in another couple of years if Israel settles for a ceasefire.
> 
> When will Jews and Christians realize that Muslims are ALL terrorists?


I'm finding it hard to stomach how the media is blaming Israel for defending herself. Do they really believe Hamas is innocent, that they don't use people as shields? Do they not know where Hamas is hiding their weapons? Israel lets the people in Gaza know when they will strike, thus giving them time to leave the area. What does Hamas do?

I agree KC, Israel needs to level the city, then rebuild.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm finding it hard to stomach how the media is blaming Israel for defending herself. Do they really believe Hamas is innocent, that they don't use people as shields? Do they not know where Hamas is hiding their weapons? Israel lets the people in Gaza know when they will strike, thus giving them time to leave the area. What does Hamas do?
> 
> I agree KC, Israel needs to level the city, then rebuild.


Brava. Exactly my sentiments. Israel is playing nice guy and the world still condemns. Waste of time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, I see. So what that means is nothing has changed since I've been traveling. The LWNs defame my name when I post, when I'm not even responding or reading their insane comments, when I'm suspended because of _their lies_, and when I'm not even available to post. For heavens sake, I don't even read their posts nor have said anything to the lot of them for months as I find them boring and frankly stupid, and still I'm their primary target for attacks for comments I've not made or encouraged.
> 
> I've said it before and will again, _"They LOVE me, they truly LOVE me."_  I guess, I'm flattered!
> 
> ...


They certainly are a "special" group.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is interesting to me, the grizzly looks the most fierce and the black bear more cuddly and cute, yet the black bear is more dangerous.


Perhaps this is Mother Nature's joke on humans. We humans even gave them wrong names when you think about it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I did the potato first. Will make some curly fries now. Thanks again Janie! I practiced today.


Does this mean that we will have curly fries at the 2nd annual Righters Pool Party? Maybe an apple pie or two to go with the ice cream? If you need a taste tester, I'm available. I can be mobile in minutes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> *Excellent article* Gerslay. You should post it in its entirety so those who don't click links can read it.
> 
> Especially a great 'answer' to those who say people who don't like Obama is due to his skin color. That editorial outlines only the gravest of reasons why I do not support Obama's decisions and policies. (The majority of his policies are detrimental to our great Nation and riddled with lies to the American people.) The Best and Brightest KNOW it; those who still support him ignore and refuse to acknowledge the truth or are ignorant at best.


Well said KPG.

Thanks for posting the article Gerslay.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> They are a really strange group :roll: They've come up with the most ridiculous ideas about us and our friendships while they're going over the deep end on their threads :roll:


I have to repeat myself, they are a "special" group.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't know who Eric Bolling is, but I agree with you that the treatment of Christians and Jews in Muslim countries should concern everyone. Radical Islam is a destructive force and it's made worse when excuses and allowances are made for them. Israel is fully justified in protecting itself and they have given Gaza civilians plenty of notice. It's the Palestinians who are holding their people hostage.
> 
> But I disagree with you that all Muslims are radicals or terrorists. I've met and worked with Muslims who want to live ordinary lives. They can feel intimidated by radical groups, especially when our officials give the radicals credibility.
> 
> ...


I think it is time for the Muslims to stand up to their radical side. I only hear a few people, through interviews, standing up to them. They don't appear to be a united front against radical Islam.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> "Anyone who declares that they have a 'signature recipe' must follow up with posting said recipe; if the above is not adhered to then "pshaws" will be forthcoming."
> 
> :XD: :lol: :XD: :lol: :XD:


What Gerslay said!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm finding it hard to stomach how the media is blaming Israel for defending herself. Do they really believe Hamas is innocent, that they don't use people as shields? Do they not know where Hamas is hiding their weapons? Israel lets the people in Gaza know when they will strike, thus giving them time to leave the area. What does Hamas do?
> 
> I agree KC, Israel needs to level the city, then rebuild.


Agreed.
The media are to blame for their obvious bias towards Israel making out that Israel are the bad guys for killing civilians. 
There`s not one word of Hamas (or as I call them Harm Us) using their civilians as human shields. The media silence is deafening.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Thanks for the article, CB. I suppose it'll go to the Supremes and we'll have to wait another half-year for a decision...meanwhile many will suffer and worry needlessly.


The VA Court of Appeals voted the other way saying it should apply to the federal exchanges as well. What are the odds of getting two opposing rulings for the same thing in the same day? I agree, this is definitely going to the SC.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think it is time for the Muslims to stand up to their radical side. I only hear a few people, through interviews, standing up to them. They don't appear to be a united front against radical Islam.


The Muslims not standing up to radical Islamists will never speak up because the radicals are fulfilling the Quran's edict to convert or kill infidels. Just because they have drawn a curtain around their belief does not mean they don't believe as the Quran demands. We, the West, including Christians, Jews and the non-religious, are their enemy. We are just blind, deaf and dumb to the depth of hatred and evil that faces us.

Think of it from their perspective. If you were a minority in a foreign country escaping tyranny, you would do what it takes to stay in a peaceful place. You know your religion prompts you to eliminate "the infidel,". But that would expose you and your children to danger. So you wait. But, if more Muslims arrive and more freedom to practice your religion's radical agenda becomes possible, you would read your Quran and realize the time had come to eliminate those who believe differently.

The Muslim faith is barbaric and requires a 6th century mindset. Americans and Canadians gave up that thinking 1200 years ago. Muslims are taught to lie and survive until the time comes to "kill the infidel." What you see in Hamas is the true Muslim. What you see in the marketplace and in your community is a time bomb waiting to explode in your face.

Be careful of Muslims. The only peaceful Muslim is one who has rejected their religion, and that would mean death. Do you really think that Muslims want to be like Christians? They don't. They want Christians and Jews eliminated.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The Muslims not standing up to radical Islamists will never speak up because the radicals are fulfilling the Quran's edict to convert or kill infidels. Just because they have drawn a curtain around their belief does not mean they don't believe as the Quran demands. We, the West, including Christians, Jews and the non-religious, are their enemy. We are just blind, deaf and dumb to the depth of hatred and evil that faces us.
> 
> Think of it from their perspective. If you were a minority in a foreign country escaping tyranny, you would do what it takes to stay in a peaceful place. You know your religion prompts you to eliminate "the infidel,". But that would expose you and your children to danger. So you wait. But, if more Muslims arrive and more freedom to practice your religion's radical agenda becomes possible, you would read your Quran and realize the time had come to eliminate those who believe differently.
> 
> ...


With due respect, please read this link:

http://www.alislam.org/egazette/updates/why-does-the-quran-say-that-infidels-should-be-killed/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Does this mean that we will have curly fries at the 2nd annual Righters Pool Party? Maybe an apple pie or two to go with the ice cream? If you need a taste tester, I'm available. I can be mobile in minutes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm ready.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Muslims not standing up to radical Islamists will never speak up because the radicals are fulfilling the Quran's edict to convert or kill infidels. Just because they have drawn a curtain around their belief does not mean they don't believe as the Quran demands. We, the West, including Christians, Jews and the non-religious, are their enemy. We are just blind, deaf and dumb to the depth of hatred and evil that faces us.
> 
> Think of it from their perspective. If you were a minority in a foreign country escaping tyranny, you would do what it takes to stay in a peaceful place. You know your religion prompts you to eliminate "the infidel,". But that would expose you and your children to danger. So you wait. But, if more Muslims arrive and more freedom to practice your religion's radical agenda becomes possible, you would read your Quran and realize the time had come to eliminate those who believe differently.
> 
> ...


I so agree with you KC, yes there are I am sure good Muslims,but I too believe if it comes to their faith and fear of what will be done to them they will turn to their fellow muslims and do what they are taught to do, Kill anyone not of their faith. If they do not stand up to the radical's then they must be in agreement with them. Bob Bickle on the five talk abut why do the good ones allow their fellow country men to kill Christians and Jewish people and say nothing. If they do, what would happen. They live in this country but are given special treatment. No one dares to say anything that is against the Muslim faith even books and tv shows have been threaten by their faith. They have been either with drawn from market placeor authors disappear as they have be threaten to be killed. Why in this country where everyone is granted freedoms to do or write or say what they will. We are not allowed to say anything bad about their faith. They march against anything that does not meet their wants and ways. They pull strings to get what they want. They rule us, not the other way around. One women who wrote a book about her experience as a Muslim was to give commencement address at a University was told she could no longer giving speech. Why because the book told about how women are really treated as a Muslim women. 
It is beyond understand why they in this country can now resrict the freedoms of any one who does not agree. Why are we allowing this to happen is my question?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It is beyond understand why they in this country can now resrict the freedoms of any one who does not agree. Why are we allowing this to happen is my question?


How do muslims restrict the freedoms of US citizens Yarnie? Give an example.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> With due respect, please read this link:
> 
> http://www.alislam.org/egazette/updates/why-does-the-quran-say-that-infidels-should-be-killed/


Look at who is providing this distortion of reality. Better yet, look at what is happening in Iraq, Sudan, and most of the Middle East. If you are Christian you have three options, pay the onerous non-Muslim tax (if it is offered as a choice), convert to the Muslim faith, or die.

Less than a year ago, I read a quote by a Muslim, who converted to Christianity. He felt compelled to speak the truth about what is being taught in the mosques. They are taught to fool the non-believers until such time as the Caliphate can be established. ISIS is well on its way to putting that in place. It is only a matter of time until the violence Israel is experiencing appears in America and probably in Australia too. You can not believe anything a Muslim writes or speaks supporting Islam. Islam is a violent, barbaric, tribal cult. It is against all God stands for. I do not advocate preemptive action against Muslims in the West. But, I want no part of that group of people.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed. I can only imagine the hundreds of thousands searching and begging for plans/subsidies and the difficulties of finding and being accepted by a new doctor. Then, to be told, NOW, after all this time, your premium will triple in costs because you are not entitled to your subsidy because the law is not properly enforced.
> 
> A complete DISASTER for so many patients, doctors, care facilities and our Nation.
> 
> No excuse for it all either - except for the demands of the Dems who want more votes and a single-payer system from those they oppress.


That's the truth!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> You really are an amazing lady Yarnie. Even with your grief so prominent you still think of others. I`m sure the nursing home residents will love the gifts you give them. They must have really liked your Dad very much.
> I`m so sorry SM is being so stubborn and making your life difficult for you. We all have relatives like that so I can relate to how you`re feeling right now.
> Put SM out of your mind and know that you are truly loved....by your KP and your DNA family.
> I am continuing to pray for you and grieve with you as I`ve been there, and done that myself.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy two days before Dad died one of the ladies from assisted living bought her two week old baby girl for Dad to see. She put her in Dad's lap. It was so lovely. I took his camera and snap 3 pictures of them, and Dad wanted one of my hubby too.
> Well just before I was leaving next day he wanted to see pixies of him and baby. Gave him camera and he could not find them. He said he must have erase them.
> Guess what I got the camera and guess what. The picutures where all there. All the ones he had taken. Plus the beautiful pictures of him holding baby in his lap. I am taking them in this afternoon and have them printed out to send to brother and have copies for me. God is good, he kept them safe for me.
> 
> To think that that lovely women thought to bring her new baby for Dad to see and hold. What a blessing what a beautiful memory for brother and I.


I would like to see the pix if you want to post it Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol http://www.facebook.com/Comedy1031/photos/a.253537938101934.57701.246174815504913/437452183043841/?type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol http://www.facebook.com/Comedy1031/photos/a.253537938101934.57701.246174815504913/437452183043841/?type=1&theater


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I have seen Brigitte Gabriel speak on radical Islam, she addresses the historic and religious basis of radical Islam, it's frightening encroachment into societies around the world, and it's abuse of democracy in the name of religion. Her credentials are too many to list. If you don't know who she is , and I know many of you do, her book lays it all out.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Ahahahaha :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> How do muslims restrict the freedoms of US citizens Yarnie? Give an example.


She already has. Re-read her above paragraph immediately before your question.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahem....it`s nearly 6pm and Mark Levin is about to start....
http://www.marklevinshow.com/

I love it on Fridays when Mark plays 'America the Beautiful' by Ray Charles at the end of his show. The following Monday I listen to the last 30 minutes again so I can hear it again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://youngcons.com/political-cartoon-slams-the-liberal-media-for-defending-hamas/


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Look at who is providing this distortion of reality. Better yet, look at what is happening in Iraq, Sudan, and most of the Middle East. If you are Christian you have three options, pay the onerous non-Muslim tax (if it is offered as a choice), convert to the Muslim faith, or die.
> 
> Less than a year ago, I read a quote by a Muslim, who converted to Christianity. He felt compelled to speak the truth about what is being taught in the mosques. They are taught to fool the non-believers until such time as the Caliphate can be established. ISIS is well on its way to putting that in place. It is only a matter of time until the violence Israel is experiencing appears in America and probably in Australia too. You can not believe anything a Muslim writes or speaks supporting Islam. Islam is a violent, barbaric, tribal cult. It is against all God stands for. I do not advocate preemptive action against Muslims in the West. But, I want no part of that group of people.


You're entitled to your opinion but I think you're playing a very dangerous game by going public with this nonsense.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.caintv.com/video-rick-perry-reveals-that


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> She already has. Re-read her above paragraph immediately before your question.


It is her opinion only.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I have seen Brigitte Gabriel speak on radical Islam, she addresses the historic and religious basis of radical Islam, it's frightening encroachment into societies around the world, and it's abuse of democracy in the name of religion. Her credentials are too many to list. If you don't know who she is , and I know many of you do, her book lays it all out.


Thanks Gali that is the one I was mention.

How are you have not seen you for a bit. Hope all is well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How is it a dangerous game for KC to tell what we all are seeing. Well maybe not you, but if you really think that you will be so loved by the Muslims go for it. Guess you have not heard how the Muslim in the middle east are now killing Jewish and Christian people. Do you think they will not do it here if given a chance?

I would advise you to not announce your a Christian any more, that could be a very dangerous game for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://youngcons.com/political-cartoon-slams-the-liberal-media-for-defending-hamas/


Well you have to know one has to be politc correct and stick up for the little guy. I really think the PC police need to be told some thing about we don't give a rats patoot about PC any more . Enough all ready.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I have seen Brigitte Gabriel speak on radical Islam, she addresses the historic and religious basis of radical Islam, it's frightening encroachment into societies around the world, and it's abuse of democracy in the name of religion. Her credentials are too many to list. If you don't know who she is , and I know many of you do, her book lays it all out.


I've seen her speak many times too, Gali, and she is certainly sounding the alarm about the dangers of radical Islam. We see the actions of Hamas as proof.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It is her opinion only.


Which is exactly what you asked of her; and may I remind you it is only your opinion of her opinion. What more can anyone offer BUT an opinion. Lighten up. If you need dates, events, words and other pertinent facts, read or listen to current events that surround you re the topic. Geez, Wombat.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How is it a dangerous game for KC to tell what we all are seeing. Well maybe not you, but if you really think that you will be so loved by the Muslims go for it. Guess you have not heard how the Muslim in the middle east are now killing Jewish and Christian people. Do you think they will not do it here if given a chance?
> 
> I would advise you to not announce your a Christian any more, that could be a very dangerous game for you.


Yarnie, I don't believe Wombat claims to be a Christian (if my memory serves me correctly.) It doesn't matter anyway, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and all Americans have the freedom to speak as they please, Aussies, too, I imagine.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Thanks Gali that is the one I was mention.
> 
> How are you have not seen you for a bit. Hope all is well.


Your welcome dear lady. 
I have been busy at work, also a group of us redecorated the Republician booth and set it up at the fair, I have been working there and talking to people. I will be back soon for a chat. Thanks for asking Yarnie, hope you are having some good days.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I've seen her speak many times too, Gali, and she is certainly sounding the alarm about the dangers of radical Islam. We see the actions of Hamas as proof.


Brigitte is fearless for sure.
Did you get to see 'America?' Dinish is fearless also. Isn't it amazing that the protectors of our Liberty, the ones that cheer us on in bad times, the ones that know American History, had such a different beginning in life. That speaks volumes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I don't believe Wombat claims to be a Christian (if my memory serves me correctly.) It doesn't matter anyway, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and all Americans have the freedom to speak as they please, Aussies, too, I imagine.


My mistake got her twisted with someone else. but if she thinks sticking up for Muslims will save her pretty behind guess what either way she is screwed.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> My mistake got her twisted with someone else. but if she thinks sticking up for Muslims will save her pretty behind guess what either way she is screwed.


I agree. I don't understand why she chose to pick on you though. (especially when you are down). Glad it is over; well hope it is. Discussion is good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Bumpy. Ronnie has fitted so well into the house, it feels he`s been here for years. He`s a happy contented little lad.
> Our friends Mary and Randy up the road gave Ronnie to me for my Birthday last month as they heard we lost little Alfie earlier this year.
> Well over the weekend Marys sweet Siamese cat Fluffy died of old age in her sleep Saturday night. She was 13. It`s really sad but she lived longer than the average life span of a Siamese. Mary had found her abandoned at the church she attends, so Fluffy held a special place in her heart.
> I felt so bad for our friends, she was such a lovely cat. I sent hubby over to our friends with an apple and blackberry pie Sunday when I heard about it.


You are a great neighbor!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your welcome dear lady.
> I have been busy at work, also a group of us redecorated the Republician booth and set it up at the fair, I have been working there and talking to people. I will be back soon for a chat. Thanks for asking Yarnie, hope you are having some good days.


Wow, I really like this booth! Great job!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They are a really strange group :roll: They've come up with the most ridiculous ideas about us and our friendships while they're going over the deep end on their threads :roll:


I don't read their garbage anymore as they are the dumb ones on KP!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I did the potato first. Will make some curly fries now. Thanks again Janie! I practiced today.


I'm glad you are using it as I was canning the apples but never made curly fries.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Brigitte is fearless for sure.
> Did you get to see 'America?' Dinish is fearless also. Isn't it amazing that the protectors of our Liberty, the ones that cheer us on in bad times, the ones that know American History, had such a different beginning in life. That speaks volumes.


Yes we saw 'America'...it is so refreshing to see someone correct the myths surrounding the shaming of America! I hope more and more people get to see it.

Your booth looks great...I like the wide range of people you've presented!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

uh oh looks like we`re in for a stormy night. I just came in from picking blackberries. I got my laundry off the washing line just in time.
Looks like it`s in for the night


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://youngcons.com/political-cartoon-slams-the-liberal-media-for-defending-hamas/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Janie....I`m only a third of the way into finishing Ronnies blankie, but as you can see he can`t wait to use it.
> I just went outside on the front porch to chastise Dixie for barking at a deer.
> I was gone less than a minute. But when I came back, there was Ronnie squashing his little bottom onto his blankie!


Is that some of the yarn I sent? If so, it will look great under Ronnie. He is so cute!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

*Question: Obama, incompetant or treacherous?*

http://www.aim.org/guest-column/obama-treacherous-or-incompetent/

*Answer: Treacherous*

For many, it is difficult to decide whether Barack Obama is intentionally trying to destroy the United States or that he is doing so as a consequence of some type of ideology-induced stupidity.

The damage wrought through the implementation of his absurd and impractical liberal solutions to national problems is readily evident.

When Barack Obama was inaugurated on January 20, 2009 the national debt of the United States was $10,626,877,048,913. As of Jun 26, 2014, the debt was $17,512,592,730,102.

According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS), in 2007 on the eve of the recession, there were 146.6 million Americans working. Today, after six years of the Obama Administration, there are 145.8 million Americans in jobs, 800,000 below the previous peak. Since Obama came into office in 2009, 7.2 million people have left the workforce, making the true unemployment rate 8.3 percent, not 6.1 percent. Median household income is down almost $2,300 from what it was when Obama took office. Real wages are lower than they were in 1999. Growth in the first quarter of this year was a negative 2.9%, the biggest downward revision from the agencys second GDP estimate since records began in 1976.

In April, prior to the present massive and growing surge in illegal minor immigration, Sen. Jeff Sessions (R-Ala.) said Obama has created an open borders situation by failing to enforce U.S. immigration law. One could fairly conclude that the current crisis was a deliberate policy decision because the Obama indicated that he would expand Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA), a program that offers amnesty for illegal immigrant children and provides an incentive for exactly the type of mass illegal invasion we are witnessing on our southern border.

There should be little doubt that Obamas open borders policy is meant to fundamentally transform the countrys demographics, produce millions of additional Democratic voters and welfare recipients and permanently undermine the national security of the United States.

The ATF Fast and Furious scheme, likely designed to erode Second Amendment rights, allowed weapons from the U.S. to walk across the border into the hands of Mexican drug dealers. The ATF lost track of hundreds of firearms, many of which were used in crimes, including the December 2010 killing of Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry.

Obamas IRS targeted his perceived political enemies, conservative and pro-Israel groups, prior to the 2012 election. Questions are being raised about why this occurred, who ordered it, whether there was any White House involvement and whether there was an initial effort to hide who knew about the targeting and when.

Obama apparently lied when he told Fox News Bill OReilly that there was not even a smidgen of corruption in IRS activities.
The Obama administration knew about allegations of secret waiting lists at the Department of Veterans Affairs (VA) as early as 2010, although, on May 19, 2014, White House spokesman claimed Obama learned about the scandal only recently through press reports.

The unfolding sectarian violence in Iraq is just the latest crisis where the Obama administration seemingly has been caught off guard. From the Veterans Affairs scandal to Russias swift annexation of Crimea, news of the world somehow keeps taking Obama and his team by surprise. Or are they just lying to camouflage flawed or failed policies, which have harmed the United States?

The attack on our consulate in Benghazi on September 11, 2012 was perhaps the most egregious of Obamas many foreign policy failures because four Americans needlessly died due to a failure to provide adequate protection both before and during the attack.
Obama falsely blamed an internet video as the cause of the attack to hide the truth: the resurgence of jihadists in Muslim Brotherhood-governed Egypt, the continuing demand for the Blind Sheikhs release (which underscored the jihadists influence), and the very real danger that jihadists would attack the embassy (which demonstrated that al-Qaeda was anything but decimated).

It is likely that a clandestine operation supplying weapons through Turkey to the Syrian rebels was being run out of Benghazi. Efforts were made not to draw attention to what was happening there. That could explain why local militias were paid to provide security, why requests for increased security were denied and why the US military was either unprepared to respond or told not to do so.
A Benghazi cover-up may have also prevented a thorough examination of the possible passivity or complicity of the Egyptian Muslim Brotherhood government in the attacks in Cairo and Benghazi and the potentially dangerous consequences of arming Islamic factions in Syria over which the US has little control, where the weapons we supplied may someday be used against us.
It should be obvious that Obama lied about Benghazi, he lied about Obamacare, the IRS, the VA scandal and in countless other instances.

Nevertheless, the liberal media remain willfully ignorant, will not report the truth and continue to protect Obama, regardless of the costs to the country.

Obama will survive in office until public awareness of his administrations treachery matches its level of incompetence and exceeds the medias capacity to tolerate corruption.

Jimmy Carter made mistakes. Barack Obama, a creator of crises, practices deceit and the willful betrayal of trust.

It does matter whether the damage inflicted upon our country results from ineptitude or premeditation.

It is ideology-induced treachery.

(Accuracy in Media: Lawrence Sellin PhD - July 9, 2014)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your welcome dear lady.
> I have been busy at work, also a group of us redecorated the Republician booth and set it up at the fair, I have been working there and talking to people. I will be back soon for a chat. Thanks for asking Yarnie, hope you are having some good days.


Great booth Gali. Let us know what people are saying.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> uh oh looks like we`re in for a stormy night. I just came in from picking blackberries. I got my laundry off the washing line just in time.
> Looks like it`s in for the night


We had thunderstorms this morning so they are in your are. We got the much needed rain.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> How is it a dangerous game for KC to tell what we all are seeing. Well maybe not you, but if you really think that you will be so loved by the Muslims go for it. Guess you have not heard how the Muslim in the middle east are now killing Jewish and Christian people. Do you think they will not do it here if given a chance?
> 
> I would advise you to not announce your a Christian any more, that could be a very dangerous game for you.


I have never announced that I am a Christian. In fact, only recently here, I stated I was not a religious person.

You're a nice lady Yarnie but you can get it so very, very wrong sometimes. You need to be more careful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> uh oh looks like we`re in for a stormy night. I just came in from picking blackberries. I got my laundry off the washing line just in time.
> Looks like it`s in for the night


Us too Wendy. We just had a storm come thru and take out our power for over an hour. So thankful power is back on. We can't sleep without a fan on . Take care .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never announced that I am a Christian. In fact, only recently here, I stated I was not a religious person.
> 
> You're a nice lady Yarnie but you can get it so very, very wrong sometimes. You need to be more careful.


Yarnie is always right. Where is the Righter's card WCK?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Which is exactly what you asked of her; and may I remind you it is only your opinion of her opinion. What more can anyone offer BUT an opinion. Lighten up. If you need dates, events, words and other pertinent facts, read or listen to current events that surround you re the topic. Geez, Wombat.


.

KPG, Wombat has been rude to several of us on this thread & when we told her about it she said goodbye, but it looks as if she has returned.

She has "no" friends so she doesn't have a home anywhere!

I pulled up the drawbridge to keep her out so we aren't responding to her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How many times has Obama golfed and fundraised since hes been president?
Posted on Jul 21, 2014 at 4:20 PM in Politics | 52 Comments
By The Right Scoop

173
89

The RNC was gracious enough to provide me with the official stats on how much Obama has golfed and fundraised since hes been president and its a lot:

obamagolf_fundraising

181 games of golf and 394 fundraisers, and that doesnt count the fundraisers happening this week.

I dont have comparative statistics on golfing, however we do know that George W. Bush wasnt allowed to golf much by the press because we were in a time of war. Of course that hasnt stopped this president.

In terms of fundraising, we have the Washington Post to thank for a few more details:

In his first term, Obama attended more fundraising events than any other president in recent history. According to author Brendan J. Doherty, from 2008 to 2012 Obama went to 321 events, compared to just 80 for Ronald Reagan. And, as the chart below shows, hes done 72 events in his second term  34 this year alone. So far, hes ahead of the pace of George W. Bush, who had been to 30 events at this point in 2006. In his two presidential terms combined, Bush hosted 318 fundraisers. Obama has already smashed that number with 393 events to date.

Of course they also note that Bill Clinton is the record holder with 638 fundraisers in total for 8 years. However, the world was very different back in the 90s as the economy was booming and America was prospering and the world a lot quieter, quite different than now. But something tells me with 2014/2016 coming up soon, Obamas total number will likely rival that of Bill Clinton, if not surpass it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Which is exactly what you asked of her; and may I remind you it is only your opinion of her opinion. What more can anyone offer BUT an opinion. Lighten up. If you need dates, events, words and other pertinent facts, read or listen to current events that surround you re the topic. Geez, Wombat.


I think it's irresponsible for people to declare that their freedoms are being impinged by a certain group and to make blanket statements about that group's religious intentions without providing evidence.

It only demonstrates ignorance and histrionics in my view.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Janeway said:


> .
> 
> KPG, Wombat has been rude to several of us on this thread & when we told her about it she said goodbye, but it looks as if she has returned.
> 
> ...


Not rude, challenging. Your mean girl attitude only serves to highlight the fact that you are just as pathetic as you say the WOW are. Ignore away.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never announced that I am a Christian. In fact, only recently here, I stated I was not a religious person.
> 
> You're a nice lady Yarnie but you can get it so very, very wrong sometimes. You need to be more careful.


Go away & leave "my Yarnie" alone!

Yarnie can do whatever she wants & how she wants to say it because I've got her back!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol http://www.facebook.com/Comedy1031/photos/a.253537938101934.57701.246174815504913/437452183043841/?type=1&theater


CB, you find the best things!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL yes Gersey....they only love me when they`re hungry. As soon as their cat food is in their bowls, and they`ve eaten, i become persona non grata once again.
> But Ronnie...(or Ronnie Rumble as I call him because he`s always purring) loves me even before he eats. And he loves gravy...any gravy. He`s the only cat we`ve owned that loves gravy. I usually empty leftover gravy in the sink, but with Ronnie he loves a saucer full.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL yes Gersey....they only love me when they`re hungry. As soon as their cat food is in their bowls, and they`ve eaten, i become persona non grata once again.
> But Ronnie...(or Ronnie Rumble as I call him because he`s always purring) loves me even before he eats. And he loves gravy...any gravy. He`s the only cat we`ve owned that loves gravy. I usually empty leftover gravy in the sink, but with Ronnie he loves a saucer full.


If the gravy is made with milk, as he grows he will become lactose intolerant & will throw it up. Gravy made with water or broth of some kind is fine.

My old cat Lou Lou was living on lactose free milk as she couldn't eat anything else so we had her put down as she was so skinny. She could barely walk & I felt so sorry for her.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

This is so cute: The dog steals the baby's toy and then gets guilty and spends the rest of the day trying to apologize!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WBee! The majority of the pics I use for my avatar are my own photographs.
> 
> The present one is a sampling of some plush bears (100 or so) included in a donation I made to the Salvation Army just before I went on vacation. Because of the value of my donations, I'm required to itemize them, and I take pics of the items donated to have evidence/backup proof for my income tax returns. At the time I took the photos, I realized it would make a cute avatar for me to use.
> 
> ...


Did you make these bears? They are so cute! What a nice person you are for donating those bears. Hugs


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> The anti-semitism in France is bringing about an exodus to Israel and the US and Canada in record numbers...they expect upwards of 5000 will emigrate this year.
> 
> I'm a fierce supporter of Israel. A sovereign nation that is under almost constant missile attack by its neighbors who are committed to its extinction has every right, and duty, to act in order to protect itself. That includes seizing and occupying territory and establishing whatever security measures necessary to ensure its citizens are not threatened and 'terrorized' again from that territory.
> 
> IMHO...Israel should give Gaza residents 90 days to get out and then level the place!


I agree with you but would also say that more subtle forms of anti-semitism are growing in our countries too. Canada's conservative federal government is a staunch supporter of Israel, but the Liberal and NDP (socialist) parties continue their attempts to water down that support and make excuses for Palestinian/Arab violence.

Jewish scholars and researchers are often excluded from universities because of protests. Women prepared to speak against radical Islam have also had their appearances cancelled. Too many political and social organizations turn a blind eye or make excuses for Arab violence while condemning Israel for protecting itself.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy two days before Dad died one of the ladies from assisted living bought her two week old baby girl for Dad to see. She put her in Dad's lap. It was so lovely. I took his camera and snap 3 pictures of them, and Dad wanted one of my hubby too.
> Well just before I was leaving next day he wanted to see pixies of him and baby. Gave him camera and he could not find them. He said he must have erase them.
> Guess what I got the camera and guess what. The picutures where all there. All the ones he had taken. Plus the beautiful pictures of him holding baby in his lap. I am taking them in this afternoon and have them printed out to send to brother and have copies for me. God is good, he kept them safe for me.
> 
> To think that that lovely women thought to bring her new baby for Dad to see and hold. What a blessing what a beautiful memory for brother and I.


This is so nice to read Yarnie, yes, God is great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> This is so cute: The dog steals the baby's toy and then gets guilty and spends the rest of the day trying to apologize!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> This is so nice to read Yarnie, yes, God is great!


He is Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/idfonline/photos/a.250335824989295.62131.125249070831305/818018568221015/?type


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> While the accuracy factor is slipping, the entertainment value is getting better and better every night!
> 
> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


if one enjoys the Twilight Zone :XD: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I too think it gets to be silly with what they have to say. They seem to love to talk about the right . But then they gather into the I agree with everything you say. They think we are the ones who do it. I do so like to see them complain about what we do when they are doing the same thing.
> 
> I also love how one of them can not stop telling the others how great she is and shows it with every post.


there's a competition to see who can take the top spot now :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things.
> 
> At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers to you Yarnie! I understand how you feel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> going out to the town where Dad lived tomorrow have to go to bank and settled a few things.
> 
> At least it will not include SM. She has made life a living heck for me.
> 
> ...


That's so nice to take some treats to assisted living. You've often mentioned how nice they were to your Dad and it will mean a lot to them to have you tell them how much he and you cared for them too.

Sorry that SM is being difficult - you've been very kind and patient. Bless you Yarnie.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you but would also say that more subtle forms of anti-semitism are growing in our countries too. Canada's conservative federal government is a staunch supporter of Israel, but the Liberal and NDP (socialist) parties continue their attempts to water down that support and make excuses for Palestinian/Arab violence.
> 
> Jewish scholars and researchers are often excluded from universities because of protests. Women prepared to speak against radical Islam have also had their appearances cancelled. Too many political and social organizations turn a blind eye or make excuses for Arab violence while condemning Israel for protecting itself.


I have been so disturbed by the liberal news outlet's version of what is happening between Israel and Hamas that I am rethinking my political priorities. Did I read that our government is giving money to Palestine currently?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Cracks me up, how I tried spices, onions, peppers, all kinds of potatoes, cut in different way, pans, etc., and discovered the simple way to make them about three years ago. Of course, it is what my family considers 'perfect', perhaps not yours. That's OK, though, I love variety in my life and will try most things once.
> 
> I ate one version of my 'signature' HBs in California (realized how to re-create), came home and have made them that way ever since (2 versions).
> 
> ...


Gooseberries are yummy - tart, but yummy! I used to have both the green and purple bushes. Downside is that head/tailing was a slow process. They also made a delicious jam and tarts.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Will e-mail you.


Me too, please & thank you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope you have a terrifically successful day in your shop WCK - today and every day!
> 
> As I told you when there, if I lived there, I'd live there (in your shop!)
> 
> (and any fabric shop too)


I forgot to mention our quilt shop   I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The Middle East conflict is framed as one of the most complex problems in the world. But, in reality, it's very simple. Israelis want to live in peace and are willing to accept a neighboring Palestinian state. And most Palestinians do not want Israel to exist.

As Dennis Prager explains, this is really all you need to know. In 5+ minutes, understand how Israel was founded, and how, since that auspicious day in 1948, its neighbors have tried to destroy it, again and again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks WBee! The majority of the pics I use for my avatar are my own photographs.
> 
> The present one is a sampling of some plush bears (100 or so) included in a donation I made to the Salvation Army just before I went on vacation. Because of the value of my donations, I'm required to itemize them, and I take pics of the items donated to have evidence/backup proof for my income tax returns. At the time I took the photos, I realized it would make a cute avatar for me to use.
> 
> ...


They're adorable KPG, even more special now that I can read the saying. I'm sure there are a lot of happy kids with a bear to cuddle. :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> On the farm, the cats always got milk. It was a bit watered down, as it came from the milk filter after we were finished milking. The house cat we had for 23 years had milk often. No problems. Each cat my be different, just like people are different with their tolerance for food.


I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.

I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.

Chat tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.
> 
> I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.
> 
> Chat tomorrow.


That is terrible Janie! Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> I have been so disturbed by the liberal news outlet's version of what is happening between Israel and Hamas that I am rethinking my political priorities. Did I read that our government is giving money to Palestine currently?


I don't understand it entirely, but the US does give money to the Palestinians as part of an international aid program but its not military aid and is in considerably less amounts than we give to Israel.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so happy two days before Dad died one of the ladies from assisted living bought her two week old baby girl for Dad to see. She put her in Dad's lap. It was so lovely. I took his camera and snap 3 pictures of them, and Dad wanted one of my hubby too.
> Well just before I was leaving next day he wanted to see pixies of him and baby. Gave him camera and he could not find them. He said he must have erase them.
> Guess what I got the camera and guess what. The picutures where all there. All the ones he had taken. Plus the beautiful pictures of him holding baby in his lap. I am taking them in this afternoon and have them printed out to send to brother and have copies for me. God is good, he kept them safe for me.
> 
> To think that that lovely women thought to bring her new baby for Dad to see and hold. What a blessing what a beautiful memory for brother and I.


I'm so glad the pics were still on the camera Yarnie. Such a wonderful memory for you. She must have been very fond of your Dad to visit with the baby. I bet she would love a copy of the pic too.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.
> 
> I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.
> 
> Chat tomorrow.


Ouch! Kiss the boo boo and make it better!

♥


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It is her opinion only.


The following is a list of how Muslims have threatened Americans. I imagine there is a similar list for Canadians threatened by them too. If you don't have a similar experience in Australia, you will.

Date -----Country---City/State--Killed--Injured--Description
4/14/1972	USA	New York, NY	1	3	Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.

1/19/1973	USA	Brooklyn, NY	1	1	Muslim extremists rob a sporting goods store for weapons, gunning down a police officer who responds to the alarm.

7/1/1973	USA	Bethesda, MD	1	0	An Israeli diplomat is gunned down in his driveway by Palestinian terrorists.

7/18/1973	USA	Washington, DC	8	2	Nation of Islam members shoot seven members of a family to death in cold blood, including four children. A defendant in the case is later murdered in prison on orders from Elijah Muhammad.

10/19/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	1	Nation of Islam terrorists kidnap a couple and nearly decapitate the man, while raping and leaving the woman for dead.

10/29/1973	USA	Berkeley, CA	1	0	A woman is shot repeatedly in the face by Nation of Islam terrorists.

11/25/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A grocer is killed in his store by Nation of Islam terrorists.

12/11/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A man is killed by Nation of Islam terrorists while using a phone booth.

12/13/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A woman is shot to death on the sidewalk by Nation of Islam terrorists.

12/20/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	Nation of Islam terrorists gun down an 81-year-old janitor.

12/22/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	2	0	Nation of Islam terrorist kills two people in separate attacks on the same day.

12/24/1973	USA	Oakland, CA	1	0	A man is kidnapped, tortured and decapitated by Nation of Islam terrorists.

1/24/1974	USA	Oakland, CA	4	1	Five vicious shooting attacks by Nation of Islam terrorists leave three people dead and one paralyzed for life. Three of the victims were women.

4/1/1974	USA	Oakland, CA	1	1	A Nation of Islam terrorist shoots at two Salvation Army members, killing a man and injuring a woman.

4/16/1974	USA	Ingleside, CA	1	0	A man is killed while helping a friend move by Nation of Islam terrorists.

3/9/1977	USA	Washington, DC	1	1	Hanifi Muslims storm three buildings including a B'nai B'rith to hold 134 people hostage. At least two innocents were shot and one died.

7/22/1980	USA	Bethesda, MD	1	0	A political dissident is shot and killed in front of his home by an Iranian agent who was an American convert to Islam.

8/31/1980	USA	Savou, IL	2	0	An Iranian student guns down his next-door neighbors, a husband and wife.

11/6/1989	USA	St. Louis, MO	1	0	A 17-year-old girl is stabbed to death by her parents for bringing 'dishonor' to their family by dating an 'infidel' African-American.

1/31/1990	USA	Tuscon, AZ	1	0	A Sunni cleric is assassinated in front of a Tuscon mosque after declaring that two verses of the Qur'an were invalid.

11/5/1990	USA	New York City, NY	1	0	An Israeli rabbi is shot to death by a Muslim attacker at a hotel.

1/25/1993	USA	Langley, VA	2	3	A Pakistani with Mujahideen ties guns down two CIA agents outside of the headquarters.

2/26/1993	USA	New York, NY	6	1040	Islamic terrorists detonate a massive truck bomb under the World Trade Center, killing six people and injuring over 1,000 in an effort to collapse the towers.

3/1/1994	USA	Brooklyn, NY	1	0	A Muslim gunman targets a van packed with Jewish boys, killing a 16-year-old.

3/23/1997	USA	New York, NY	1	6	A Palestinian leaves an anti-Jewish suicide note behind and travels to the top of the Empire State building where he shoot seven people in a Fedayeen attack.

4/3/1997	USA	Lompoc, CA	1	0	A prison guard is stabbed to death by a radical Muslim.

3/17/2000	USA	Atlanta, GA	1	1	A local imam and Muslim spiritual leader guns down a deputy sheriff and injures his partner.

9/11/2001	USA	Washington, DC	184	53	Nearly 200 people are killed when Islamic hijackers steer a plane full of people into the Pentagon.

9/11/2001	USA	New York, NY	2752	251	Islamic hijackers steer two planes packed with fuel and passengers into the World Trade Center, killing hundreds on impact and eventually killing thousands when the towers collapsed. At least 200 are seriously injured.

9/11/2001	USA	Shanksville, PA	40	0	Forty passengers are killed after Islamic radicals hijack the plane in an attempt to steer it into the U.S. Capitol building.

3/19/2002 USA	Tuscon, AZ	1	0	A 60-year-old man is gunned down by Muslim snipers on a golf course.

5/27/2002	USA	Denton, TX	1	0	Muslim snipers kill a man as he works in his yard.

7/4/2002	USA	Los Angeles, CA	2	0	Muslim man pulls out a gun at the counter of an Israeli airline and kills two people.

9/5/2002	USA	Clinton, MD	1	0	A 55-year-old pizzaria owner is shot six times in the back by Muslims at close range.

9/21/2002	USA	Montgomery, AL	1	1	Muslim snipers shoot two women, killing one.

9/23/2002	USA	Baton Rouge, LA	1	0	A Korean mother is shot in the back by Muslim snipers.

10/2/2002	USA	Wheaton, MD	1	0	Muslim snipers gun down a program analyst in a store parking lot.

10/3/2002	USA	Montgomery County, MD	5	0	Muslim snipers kill three men and two women in separate attacks over a 15-hour period.

10/9/2002	USA	Manassas, VA	1	1	A man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas two days after a 13-year-old is wounded by the same team.

10/11/2002	USA	Fredericksburg, VA	1	0	Another man is killed by Muslim snipers while pumping gas.

10/14/2002	USA	Arlington, VA	1	0	A woman is killed by Muslim snipers in a Home Depot parking lot.

10/22/2002	USA	Aspen Hill, MD	1	0	A bus driver is killed by Muslim snipers.

8/6/2003	USA	Houston, TX	1	0	After undergoing a 'religious revival', a Saudi college student slashes the throat of a Jewish student with a 4" butterfly knife, nearly decapitating the young man.

12/2/2003	USA	Chicago, IL	1	0	A Muslim doctor deliberately allows a Jewish patient to die from an easily treatable condition.

4/13/2004	USA	Raleigh, NC	1	4	An angry Muslim runs down five strangers with a car.

4/15/2004	USA	Scottsville, NY	1	2	In an honor killing, a Muslim father kills his wife and attacks his two daughters with a knife and hammer because he feared that they had been sexually molested.

6/16/2006	USA	Baltimore, MD	1	0	A 62-year-old Jewish moviegoer is shot to death by a Muslim gunman in an unprovoked terror attack.

6/25/2006	USA	Denver, CO	1	5	Saying that it was 'Allah's choice', a Muslim shoots four of his co-workers and a police officer.

7/28/2006	USA	Seattle, WA	1	5	An 'angry' Muslim-American uses a young girl as hostage to enter a local Jewish center, where he shoots six women, one of whom dies.

2/13/2007	USA	Salt Lake City, UT	5	4	A Muslim immigrant goes on a shooting rampage at a mall, targeting people buying Valentine's Day cards at a gift shop and killing five.

1/1/2008	USA	Irving, TX	2	0	A Muslim immigrant shoots his two daughters to death on concerns about their 'Western' lifestyle.

7/6/2008	USA	Jonesboro, GA	1	0	A devout Muslim strangles his 25-year-old daughter in an honor killing.

2/12/2009	USA	Buffalo, NY	1	0	The founder of a Muslim TV station beheads his wife in the hallway for seeking a divorce.

4/12/2009	USA	Phoenix, AZ	2	0	A man shoots his brother-in-law and another man to death after finding out that they visited a strip club, in contradiction to Islamic values.

6/1/2009	USA	Little Rock, AR	1	1	A Muslim shoots a local soldier to death inside a recruiting center explicitly in the name of Allah.

11/2/2009	USA	Glendale, AZ	1	1	A woman dies from injuries suffered when her father runs her down with a car for being too 'Westernized.' (10-20-09)

11/5/2009	USA	Ft. Hood, TX	13	31	A Muslim psychiatrist guns down thirteen unarmed soldiers while yelling praises to Allah.

12/4/2009	USA	Binghamton, NY	1	0	A non-Muslim Islamic studies professor is stabbed to death by a Muslim grad student in revenge for 'persecuted' Muslims.

4/14/2010	USA	Marquette Park, IL	5	2	After quarrelling with his wife over Islamic dress, a Muslim convert shoots his family members to 'take them back to Allah' and out of the 'world of sinners'.

4/30/2011	USA	Warren, MI	1	0	A 20-year-old woman is shot in the head by her stepfather for not adhering to Islamic practices.

9/11/2011	USA	Waltham, MA	3	0	Three Jewish men have their throats slashed by Muslim terrorists.

1/15/2012	USA	Houston, TX	1	0	A 30-year-old Christian convert is shot to death by a devout Muslim.

2/7/2013	USA	Buena Vista, NJ	2	0	A Muslim targets and beheads two Christian Coptic immigrants.

3/24/2013	USA	Ashtabula, OH	1	0	A Muslim convert walks into a church service with a Quran and guns down his Christian father while praising Allah.

4/15/2013	USA	Boston, MA	3	264	Foreign-born Muslims describing themselves as 'very religious' detonate two bombs packed with ball bearings at the Boston Marathon, killing three people and causing several more to lose limbs.

4/19/2013	USA	Boston, MA	1	1	Jihadists gun down a university police officer sitting in his car.

8/4/2013	USA	Richmond, CA	1	0	A convert "on a mission from Allah" stabs a store clerk to death.

3/6/2014	USA	Port Bolivar, TX	2	0	A Muslim man shoots his lesbian daughter and her lover to death and leaves a copy of the Quran open to a page condemning homosexuality.

(3,102 killed by Muslims in America in 71 terror attacks)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have been so disturbed by the liberal news outlet's version of what is happening between Israel and Hamas that I am rethinking my political priorities. Did I read that our government is giving money to Palestine currently?


You betcha! Crazy, that's what it is.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.
> 
> I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.
> 
> Chat tomorrow.


I can sympathize Janie. Yesterday, I was trying to figure out a new tool for slicing and dicing. I cut my finger and it is really sore. Then today, I made some Zucchini Pineapple Bread using your recipe. That caused me to wash a lot of dishes. More agony for my hands as getting them wet magnified the pain. I hope that I can knit tomorrow.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> If the gravy is made with milk, as he grows he will become lactose intolerant & will throw it up. Gravy made with water or broth of some kind is fine.
> 
> My old cat Lou Lou was living on lactose free milk as she couldn't eat anything else so we had her put down as she was so skinny. She could barely walk & I felt so sorry for her.


I`m so sorry about your little Lou Lou Jane. It must have been so tough watching her fade away each day 
I`ve never made gravy with milk....always home made chicken broth.
I keep a dish of water next to the cats food as they eat the Meow Mix dry food.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think it is time for the Muslims to stand up to their radical side. I only hear a few people, through interviews, standing up to them. They don't appear to be a united front against radical Islam.


I agree with you that moderates need to take a stronger public stand, but those that do are often overlooked or understated. We also need to curb left leaning media, academics and social orgs from advancing and apologizing for radical Islam. That gives the radicals credibility and stigmatizes those that oppose them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Is that some of the yarn I sent? If so, it will look great under Ronnie. He is so cute!


Yes Janie..thank you ♥
In a few days I`ll be knitting the beige yarn, and then i`ll finish off with the lovely claret yarn, and then sew them all together.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> We had thunderstorms this morning so they are in your are. We got the much needed rain.


We got much needed rain too. It wasn`t a minute after I brought in the laundry from the washing that it hammered down with rain. And it`s still raining.
Can`t complain though.... it`s been very dry here lately.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

On the Mark Levin radio show tomorrow, he`s making a huge announcement. 
I`m hoping his announcement will be that his firm Landmark Legal Foundation will be suing the IRS.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janie.....I hope you put some Neosporin on your finger. It looks so sore.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Your welcome dear lady.
> I have been busy at work, also a group of us redecorated the Republician booth and set it up at the fair, I have been working there and talking to people. I will be back soon for a chat. Thanks for asking Yarnie, hope you are having some good days.


The booth looks great Gali - you've displayed some great Republicans I see. I hope you are able to speak in depth to lots of folks, and they listen with open ears and hearts. Perhaps they'll learn to understand what is happening to our Nation if they don't know already.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The following is a list of how Muslims have threatened Americans. I imagine there is a similar list for Canadians threatened by them too. If you don't have a similar experience in Australia, you will.
> 
> Date -----Country---City/State--Killed--Injured--Description
> 4/14/1972	USA	New York, NY	1	3	Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.
> ...


That`s some great research Knitty ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never announced that I am a Christian. In fact, only recently here, I stated I was not a religious person.
> 
> You're a nice lady Yarnie but you can get it so very, very wrong sometimes. You need to be more careful.


I'd like to challenge your comment to Yarnie. She is not wrong on this topic. Perhaps you should research what has been going on in America as it sounds that you are ignorant of the facts. Yarnie isn't. Because Yarnie didn't list what she knows to be true, or outline some examples the way you demanded, doesn't make Yarnie incorrect.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The following is a list of how Muslims have threatened Americans. I imagine there is a similar list for Canadians threatened by them too. If you don't have a similar experience in Australia, you will.


Thanks for posting this list, KC...its an eye opener!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> .
> 
> KPG, Wombat has been rude to several of us on this thread & when we told her about it she said goodbye, but it looks as if she has returned.
> 
> ...


Thanks Janie, I don't know all that transpired, but it does seem out of character for the Wombat I knew before I left. I'll be more alert to everyone and make my judgments accordingly.

I won't feed any sharks!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> I think it's irresponsible for people to declare that their freedoms are being impinged by a certain group and to make blanket statements about that group's religious intentions without providing evidence.
> 
> It only demonstrates ignorance and histrionics in my view.


You have no idea what Yarnie based her comments on do you? She does; she's lived it and was talking about her country, facts on the topic she either heard, experienced or knows about.

I don't believe you should say another displays ignorance simply because they don't tell you everything they know or answer your demands or lay out the facts they way you would.

Wouldn't it be best for you to comment on what YOU know, not what you don't?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Not rude, challenging. Your mean girl attitude only serves to highlight the fact that you are just as pathetic as you say the WOW are. Ignore away.


OK, I'm tired of this arguing for no reason. Moving on ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> This is so cute: The dog steals the baby's toy and then gets guilty and spends the rest of the day trying to apologize!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Did you make these bears? They are so cute! What a nice person you are for donating those bears. Hugs


No, I simply bought them and donated along with lots more things. I do that regularly.

_Do not neglect to do good and to share what you have, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. _ Hebrews 13:16


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you but would also say that more subtle forms of anti-semitism are growing in our countries too. Canada's conservative federal government is a staunch supporter of Israel, but the Liberal and NDP (socialist) parties continue their attempts to water down that support and make excuses for Palestinian/Arab violence.
> 
> Jewish scholars and researchers are often excluded from universities because of protests. Women prepared to speak against radical Islam have also had their appearances cancelled. Too many political and social organizations turn a blind eye or make excuses for Arab violence while condemning Israel for protecting itself.


 :thumbup: Same in the USA too, WCK.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> if one enjoys the Twilight Zone :XD: :roll:


Never have, never will. :shock:

Don't like Fruit Loops either!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I have been so disturbed by the liberal news outlet's version of what is happening between Israel and Hamas that I am rethinking my political priorities. Did I read that our government is giving money to Palestine currently?


Yep. There is hope for you! Good going. I told you the majority of Repubs, Conservatives and especially Christians support Israel, always have, always will. Not Obama nor the present Congressional Dems though (they support Palestine).

"Oh, the children," .... is their favorite whine and guilt trip.

Meanwhile Palentines' extremists intended to blow up an Israeli kindergarten using an underground tunnel they made but the plot was foiled. Then, too, the Palentines sent up their missiles from kindergartens in their community so that location wouldn't be attacked in defense by Israel.

War is Hell, haven't you heard?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Gooseberries are yummy - tart, but yummy! I used to have both the green and purple bushes. Downside is that head/tailing was a slow process. They also made a delicious jam and tarts.


They were tart, but were a pretty garnish on my breakfast plate each morning on the train. Except they were marigold yellow?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Me too, please & thank you.


On it's way.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I forgot to mention our quilt shop   I'm so embarrassed!


"Your" quilt shop, or one in town? Mr. WCK did take me to one in Nanaimo which was really a needlework shop with a few bolts of fabric. I'm not a quilter, but gotta go where the fabric is too!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EDW88CBo-8
> 
> The Middle East conflict is framed as one of the most complex problems in the world. But, in reality, it's very simple. Israelis want to live in peace and are willing to accept a neighboring Palestinian state. And most Palestinians do not want Israel to exist.
> 
> As Dennis Prager explains, this is really all you need to know. In 5+ minutes, understand how Israel was founded, and how, since that auspicious day in 1948, its neighbors have tried to destroy it, again and again.


Perfect. Prager is interesting. So happy you posted this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> They're adorable KPG, even more special now that I can read the saying. I'm sure there are a lot of happy kids with a bear to cuddle. :thumbup:


Thanks - I hope so!

The year my parents died, I gave a variety of about 500 plush animals to their primary care physician who was also a baby doctor. I asked that each new mom be allowed to choose a plush toy, rattle, musical animal, etc., for the newborn until they were gone. The Dr. was so good to my Mom and Dad and that was the only way I thought to thank him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Re: KC's list of muslim killing, it would be very interesting to see comparable statistics for other religions. Shocking none the less.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I agree with you that moderates need to take a stronger public stand, but those that do are often overlooked or understated. We also need to curb left leaning media, academics and social orgs from advancing and apologizing for radical Islam. That gives the radicals credibility and stigmatizes those that oppose them.


Exactly. I always wondered where were the moderate muslims speaking out but maybe they are very afraid. They would be criticizing ruthless terrorists.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.
> 
> I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.
> 
> Chat tomorrow.


Oooh, ouch. Get better soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> On the Mark Levin radio show tomorrow, he`s making a huge announcement.
> I`m hoping his announcement will be that his firm Landmark Legal Foundation will be suing the IRS.


Please let us know if you can. I'm interested.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> That`s some great research Knitty ♥


Agreed - I hope Wombat now better understands what Yarnie was speaking to.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie is always right. Where is the Righter's card WCK?


Official Righter's Village Membership; too bad that some people just need to find a bone to pick


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep. There is hope for you! Good going. I told you the majority of Repubs, Conservatives and especially Christians support Israel, always have, always will. Not Obama nor the present Congressional Dems though (they support Palestine).
> 
> "Oh, the children," .... is their favorite whine and guilt trip.
> 
> ...


I retired from the extreme left some years ago when I saw anti- Israel rallies. This is such a pathetic situation and it seems hopeless. But I still am a social liberal who detests wars. Rather have my tax money going to social services and education that help people. Disgusted with politicians. I wonder if the average Palestinian is afraid not to follow the party line. However, my dad said that if there were no Jews, the Arabs would be killing each other. Seems like he was right more than 4o years ago. Ted Cruz said the first sensible thing in his career re: Israel. He has gained a point with me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> This is so cute: The dog steals the baby's toy and then gets guilty and spends the rest of the day trying to apologize!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> I retired from the extreme left some years ago when I saw anti- Israel rallies. This is such a pathetic situation and it seems hopeless. But I still am a social liberal who detests wars. Rather have my tax money going to social services and education that help people. Disgusted with politicians. I wonder if the average Palestinian is afraid not to follow the party line. However, my dad said that if there were no Jews, the Arabs would be killing each other. Seems like he was right more than 4o years ago. Ted Cruz said the first sensible thing in his career re: Israel. He has gained a point with me.


So has your Dad scored a point with me. Yet, you took it back with the rest of your post. :-D Net zero!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Official Righter's Village Membership; too bad that some people just need to find a bone to pick


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> On the farm, the cats always got milk. It was a bit watered down, as it came from the milk filter after we were finished milking. The house cat we had for 23 years had milk often. No problems. Each cat my be different, just like people are different with their tolerance for food.


That's true, some of our cats had milk without problems and it gave some of the others diarrhea.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I have been so disturbed by the liberal news outlet's version of what is happening between Israel and Hamas that I am rethinking my political priorities. Did I read that our government is giving money to Palestine currently?


Most of the media is shameless in their coverage.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Please let us know if you can. I'm interested.


Sure thing Gifty. As soon as I know - you`ll know too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Brings back memories. We had wild ones in the woods we owned. The fruit had thorns so you could not eat the whole fruit. You could carefully bite it then squeeze the inside into your mouth.


You're right about the wild berries, we used to pick them too while wearing cotton gloves. Then I ordered and planted domestic varieties and they only had little burrs rather than thorns and the berries were bigger. The purple berries were less tart than the green ones.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So has your Dad scored a point with me. Yet, you took it back with the rest of your post. :-D Net zero!


You have to be open to differences in opinion. I gave Cruz credit where credit is due. I am against all his utterances but he did right this time.

You seem too independent to need others to think the same way as you do. You can withstand a difference of opinion without feeling threatened or challenged in your own beliefs. I will keep the point and cherish it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EDW88CBo-8
> 
> The Middle East conflict is framed as one of the most complex problems in the world. But, in reality, it's very simple. Israelis want to live in peace and are willing to accept a neighboring Palestinian state. And most Palestinians do not want Israel to exist.
> 
> As Dennis Prager explains, this is really all you need to know. In 5+ minutes, understand how Israel was founded, and how, since that auspicious day in 1948, its neighbors have tried to destroy it, again and again.


He certainly laid it out in very simple, easy to understand terms. Really begs the question why so many others make it more complicated than necessary.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SQM said:


> You have to be open to differences in opinion. I gave Cruz credit where credit is due. I am against all his utterances but he did right this time.
> 
> You seem too independent to need others to think the same way as you do. You can withstand a difference of opinion without feeling threatened or challenged in your own beliefs. I will keep the point and cherish it.


I'm very open to difference in intelligent opinions, if you were referring to me specifically (I don't think you were). I'll consider others' views if informative, thoughtful and justified and form my opinions by what I hear and the actions people take.

Your correct to believe I'm independent and confident in my own beliefs and don't need others to agree with my way of thinking. However, others help me reach my conclusions, so I do consider why others think as they do and determine if I agree or should change my viewpoint.

It was your Dad's scored point; but you could earn it back.

Take the challenge ... tomorrow, I'm hitting the sack tonight. The canopy is pulled.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They were tart, but were a pretty garnish on my breakfast plate each morning on the train. Except they were marigold yellow?


I've never seen bright yellow gooseberries. I looked them up and they're a variety from South America. These are the berries I'm familiar with


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> "Your" quilt shop, or one in town? Mr. WCK did take me to one in Nanaimo which was really a needlework shop with a few bolts of fabric. I'm not a quilter, but gotta go where the fabric is too!


I don't sew, so definitely not "mine". It's in town but not downtown and has a beautiful selection of cottons and other quilting fabrics. Both of our businesses support "Handmade Hugs", a non-profit which creates items for people needing comfort.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks - I hope so!
> 
> The year my parents died, I gave a variety of about 500 plush animals to their primary care physician who was also a baby doctor. I asked that each new mom be allowed to choose a plush toy, rattle, musical animal, etc., for the newborn until they were gone. The Dr. was so good to my Mom and Dad and that was the only way I thought to thank him.


A beautiful tribute to your parents KPG!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> I retired from the extreme left some years ago when I saw anti- Israel rallies. This is such a pathetic situation and it seems hopeless. But I still am a social liberal who detests wars. Rather have my tax money going to social services and education that help people. Disgusted with politicians. I wonder if the average Palestinian is afraid not to follow the party line. However, my dad said that if there were no Jews, the Arabs would be killing each other. Seems like he was right more than 4o years ago. Ted Cruz said the first sensible thing in his career re: Israel. He has gained a point with me.


The Arabs have been killing each other for centuries and don't seem prepared to stop any time soon. Their fear, hatred and distrust of each other is one of the factors that helped Israel to defend itself.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> The following is a list of how Muslims have threatened Americans. I imagine there is a similar list for Canadians threatened by them too. If you don't have a similar experience in Australia, you will.
> 
> Date -----Country---City/State--Killed--Injured--Description
> 4/14/1972	USA	New York, NY	1	3	Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.
> ...


Okay. You've no doubt ducked in to defend Yarnie (for whom I asked the question) and for that you're a good friend. Thank you for providing some examples.

How many of the Muslim's in your list are American Citizens, people born from Muslim parents who were also born in America from Muslim parent also born from Muslim parents in America and are American citizens etc?

And you display crimes of Muslims?

What about the crimes of Christians?

Lets start with the gruesome acts of violence against innocent children. Wiki can help:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catholic_sex_abuse_cases

Would a list help level the playing field?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'd like to challenge your comment to Yarnie. She is not wrong on this topic. Perhaps you should research what has been going on in America as it sounds that you are ignorant of the facts. Yarnie isn't. Because Yarnie didn't list what she knows to be true, or outline some examples the way you demanded, doesn't make Yarnie incorrect.


My comment to Yarnie was that she was wrong by saying I had announced that I was a Christian. Geez KPG!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You have no idea what Yarnie based her comments on do you? She does; she's lived it and was talking about her country, facts on the topic she either heard, experienced or knows about.
> 
> I don't believe you should say another displays ignorance simply because they don't tell you everything they know or answer your demands or lay out the facts they way you would.
> 
> Wouldn't it be best for you to comment on what YOU know, not what you don't?


It's fair to say I have no idea what Yarnie based her comments on because she based her comments on nothing.
If she's lived or experienced it then she should back up her statements with examples of that.

People don't share experiences or knowledge if they didn't have them in the first place.

And don't try to heap it all back on me. I didn't say it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Agreed - I hope Wombat now better understands what Yarnie was speaking to.


Yarnie, whom I think is a very nice lady, spoke to nothing factual. (Sorry Yarnie), and that is my point.

You're a lovely lady too KPG and I think you are spoiling for a fight. If not, then please explain what you mean by your post.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning

Internet wonky because of thunderstorms in the area.

Feel sorry for Redskins fans, it is opening day for training camp, they will get wet and it will be muggy. But they do love their Redskins, so they will be fine.

I agree with the horrific almost negligent reporting about Israel by the lefties. Israel texts and phone calls people where they are going to strike, it is not their fault that the terrorists purposely put women and children in the homes that are to be bombed. Let us not forget, Hamas started this when they kidnapped and assassinated 3 teenagers, one being an American. But this is just another example how Obama doesn't care about Americans. Meaning, one dead ambassador, one dead airplane passenger, one dead teenager.......
Speaking of Ambassador Stevens, did you hear the Obama Administration allowed terrorists to rent a home next to the Consulate? Shocker, but of course it was the video that caused the murders. But the good news is that once again Obama is raising money again during a crisis.

See one can respond to many ideas without having to respond to every post and seeing your avatar over and over again, page after page. But I guess that some people need their 15 seconds of fame over and over and over again. Sad


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I was repeating what our vet told us so I'm sure you are right about some can tolerate milk & some cannot.
> 
> I'm going to knit for awhile as had a finger stick today & that little cutting thing hit my bone that is enlarging in my finger so it is smarting bad.
> 
> Chat tomorrow.


Love your nail polish!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The following is a list of how Muslims have threatened Americans. I imagine there is a similar list for Canadians threatened by them too. If you don't have a similar experience in Australia, you will.
> 
> Date -----Country---City/State--Killed--Injured--Description
> 4/14/1972	USA	New York, NY	1	3	Ten members of a local mosque phone in a false alarm and then ambush responding officers, killing one.
> ...


This is terrible! They are here and have begun!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.tpnn.com/2014/07/23/video-everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-israeli-palestinian-conflict-easily-explained-in-five-minutes/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Love your nail polish!


Thank you as I decided to have my nail done (acrylic) then Dr told me "you cannot have acrylics as they are poison to the system" so I'm letting them grow out.

It is Pompeii purple. I love the color as sometimes it looks pink then it will look sorta purple as depends what you wear.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as I decided to have my nail done (acrylic) then Dr told me "you cannot have acrylics as they are poison to the system" so I'm letting them grow out.
> 
> It is Pompeii purple. I love the color as sometimes it looks pink then it will look sorta purple as depends what you wear.


The doctor said that! Thank you for letting me know. It looks pink in the picture. Sorry about your finger...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you KC for the info as I agree.

Sorry you have a doer finger too. 

The nurse turned my finger to the side is why she hit the bone--it sure hurt & didn't stop until I took a pain pill.

They keep testing me for anemia & an ACI or something for diabetes.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The doctor said that! Thank you for letting me know. It looks pink in the picture. Sorry about your finger...


He said we absorb lots of things through the nail & toe beds.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't sew, so definitely not "mine". It's in town but not downtown and has a beautiful selection of cottons and other quilting fabrics. Both of our businesses support "Handmade Hugs", a non-profit which creates items for people needing comfort.


Gotacha! I remember you telling me you don't sew, but I have to admit it gave me a smile seeing the microwave bowls again. :-D

Oh, I stole your gorgeous view and brought it home with me...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen bright yellow gooseberries. I looked them up and they're a variety from South America. These are the berries I'm familiar with


I didn't know they come in many colors; because it was the first time I've tried one, I assumed (incorrectly) that was their only color. They are pretty!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> A beautiful tribute to your parents KPG!


I hope so - my parents were magnificent. I'm still wanting to please them and live up to their teachings every day.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> My comment to Yarnie was that she was wrong by saying I had announced that I was a Christian. Geez KPG!


Not so. I was the one to remind Yarnie you do not identify yourself as a Christian (Yarnie then corrected herself).

You told Yarnie she was demonstrating ignorance and no facts re the topic *of discussion* and that Yarnie needs to be more careful. You were NOT telling Yarnie to be more careful of referring to you as being a Christian. In fact, several times you chastised Yarnie for what you determined her lack of evidence on the Muslim topic.

So, then, are you a Muslim? That might explain your demand for facts, which KC later provided, and I'm sure were some of the facts Yarnie had in mind. No problem, regardless. Yet, you then picked a fight with KC's facts in order to slam Christians - your true MO.

One would think you would now apologize to Yarnie for calling her ignorant of the facts.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning Denim and Pearls!

This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's fair to say I have no idea what Yarnie based her comments on because she based her comments on nothing.
> If she's lived or experienced it then she should back up her statements with examples of that.
> 
> People don't share experiences or knowledge if they didn't have them in the first place.
> ...


You "have no idea" but you KNOW her comments were "based on nothing." O ..... Kay.

Well, Lisa, your time here is up! Say Hi to Betsy Ross and TuffIvy and all your other talking heads and moles for me. Cannot say I miss any of them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yarnie, whom I think is a very nice lady, spoke to nothing factual. (Sorry Yarnie), and that is my point.
> 
> You're a lovely lady too KPG and I think you are spoiling for a fight. If not, then please explain what you mean by your post.


It is not I spoiling for a fight. You have done so several times now, intentionally introduced controversial subjects and insulted the core members of this thread and lied to same, so I join others in claiming your game here is complete. Ignore is so easy to do.

Good Day, faux Mate!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim and Pearls!
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


Good Morning to you!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Official Righter's Village Membership; too bad that some people just need to find a bone to pick


RIGHT ON!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've never seen bright yellow gooseberries. I looked them up and they're a variety from South America. These are the berries I'm familiar with


I haven't had gooseberries in more years than I can count...and I had them all the time as a child. They were green and sweet and had a little snap to them...and we used to try to peel them just to make them last longer!

Nice memories!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Got this off of Google News. Sickening.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/MelissaJoanHart/photos/a.443907941540.243794.125335716540/10152144524596541/?type=1&theater


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK:

I looked it up because I was curious.

Here's what I ate; Cape Gooseberries: very tart! Only one on each fruit plate at breakfast, used as a garnish.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Okay. You've no doubt ducked in to defend Yarnie (for whom I asked the question) and for that you're a good friend. Thank you for providing some examples.
> 
> How many of the Muslim's in your list are American Citizens, people born from Muslim parents who were also born in America from Muslim parent also born from Muslim parents in America and are American citizens etc?
> 
> ...


No let's compare select crimes against children that the west investigates, adjudicates, and the leader of the Catholic religion condemns with the Muslim mantra "boys are for pleasure, women are for babies." I don't know if your news outlets provided the interviews with American Navy Seals, who had been imbedded at times with Muslim terrorists and listened in their mosques to this nauseating philosophy.

This was exposed during the Bowe Berghdahl investigations. The Seal stated his deduction that Bergdahl was raped by Muslims during his detention. That is criminal too, but ingrained in the Muslim philosophy of evil and violence. I haven't heard any Muslim world leaders or religious leaders condemn this practice or bring the abusers to trial. If they did, it would be the children's fault or the criminal's wife's fault.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gotacha! I remember you telling me you don't sew, but I have to admit it gave me a smile seeing the microwave bowls again. :-D
> 
> Oh, I stole your gorgeous view and brought it home with me...


At least 1 bowl is used almost every day :thumbup: You really should have 1 for yourself!!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SQM said:


> Got this off of Google News. Sickening.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


Just more Muslim violence. When I taught school, I had a Muslim 6th grader, whose parents were African immigrants. They seemed like nice people, but their daughter lived in fear of being sent back to their home country as her sister had been. The sister was circumcised because she'd become too westernized. This occurred when the sister was 12 years old.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> At least 1 bowl is used almost every day :thumbup: You really should have 1 for yourself!!


I keep thinking I'll make myself some. Yet, I procrastinate making them because all our bowls are weirds shapes (ovals and rounded squares) which requires me to think 'outside of the bowl' and create new patterns/shapes/darts to have them properly fit our bowls.

So much to do, so little time ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> Got this off of Google News. Sickening.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


As Joey and others have said many times on WOW - this is an example of the real war on women


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/MelissaJoanHart/photos/a.443907941540.243794.125335716540/10152144524596541/?type=1&theater


true :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> No let's compare select crimes against children that the west investigates, adjudicates, and the leader of the Catholic religion condemns with the Muslim mantra "boys are for pleasure, women are for babies." I don't know if your news outlets provided the interviews with American Navy Seals, who had been imbedded at times with Muslim terrorists and listened in their mosques to this nauseating philosophy.
> 
> This was exposed during the Bowe Berghdahl investigations. The Seal stated his deduction that Bergdahl was raped by Muslims during his detention. That is criminal too, but ingrained in the Muslim philosophy of evil and violence. I haven't heard any Muslim world leaders or religious leaders condemn this practice or bring the abusers to trial. If they did, it would be the children's fault or the criminal's wife's fault.


Your right KC. Even though some people try to justify it, pedophilia is a serious crime in our society. There are other societies where it is accepted along with other forms of abuse for women and children. Western countries need to stand strongly against tolerance of those abuses as mitigating factors when they happen here.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> As Joey and others have said many times on WOW - this is an example of the real war on women


Yeah, it sort of puts people not wanting to pay for everyone's birth control or abortifacients in perspective doesn't it? Oh boy, Americans don't want to pick up the cost if birth control, so you need to pay the $9.00 per month vs. Muslim countries or terrorists mandating female circumcision, many times with little in the way of anesthesia or consideration of hygiene.

Isn't it ironic that birth control is a covered prescription but Viagra isn't? I think that is a War on Men. Actually, I don't think either is critical to American healthcare. Both are a lifestyle decision, not a critical medication. Both are wanted by people, but I reject the idea they are an absolute need by people, unless the person is incapable of controlling their behavior.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

SQM said:


> Got this off of Google News. Sickening.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/genital-mutilation-of-4-million-iraq-women-ordered-by-militants-1.2716635


Its a tragedy for many women that is still going on in the world today.

You should post this to WOW...its the real war on women!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I keep thinking I'll make myself some. Yet, I procrastinate making them because all our bowls are weirds shapes (ovals and rounded squares) which requires me to think 'outside of the bowl' and create new patterns/shapes/darts to have them properly fit our bowls.
> 
> So much to do, so little time ...


"outside the bowl" HA HA HA HA HA

:thumbup:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK:
> 
> I looked it up because I was curious.
> 
> Here's what I ate; Cape Gooseberries: very tart! Only one on each fruit plate at breakfast, used as a garnish.


Isn't God great? A lovely little fruit that comes in its own gift wrapping!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WCK...don't let KPG steal your view...you need it and we need it to be there for when the rest of us come to visit!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Yeah, it sort of puts people not wanting to pay for everyone's birth control or abortifacients in perspective doesn't it? Oh boy, Americans don't want to pick up the cost if birth control, so you need to pay the $9.00 per month vs. Muslim countries or terrorists mandating female circumcision, many times with little in the way of anesthesia or consideration of hygiene.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that birth control is a covered prescription but Viagra isn't? I think that is a War on Men. Actually, I don't think either is critical to American healthcare. Both are a lifestyle decision, not a critical medication. Both are wanted by people, but I reject the idea they are an absolute need by people, unless the person is incapable of controlling their behavior.


Ditto to that KnitCrazy...both are lifestyle decisions!
:thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> WCK...don't let KPG steal your view...you need it and we need it to be there for when the rest of us come to visit!


too late 

However, I didn't even take a picture (if I remember correctly), only admired it, because it * is* WCK's!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> He said we absorb lots of things through the nail & toe beds.


That is very bad. I wonder about nail polish - if that is dangerous, too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I hope so - my parents were magnificent. I'm still wanting to please them and live up to their teachings every day.


That is a beautiful thing to say. Oh, how we miss them!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning Denim and Pearls!
> 
> This is the day that the Lord has made, let us rejoice and be glad in it!


 :-D


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I saw that according to a new poll that 58% of Americans have concluded Obama is incompetent. That is going to bury Democrats in November. Why are Americans so slow on the uptake? I could have told them that 5 years ago.

So, an incompetent person as President, foolish children are running things in the White House, and we have a Senate leader who is senile, knows nothing about what is happening, and is sitting on 316 House bills that he has shelved.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> The Muslims not standing up to radical Islamists will never speak up because the radicals are fulfilling the Quran's edict to convert or kill infidels. Just because they have drawn a curtain around their belief does not mean they don't believe as the Quran demands. We, the West, including Christians, Jews and the non-religious, are their enemy. We are just blind, deaf and dumb to the depth of hatred and evil that faces us.
> 
> Think of it from their perspective. If you were a minority in a foreign country escaping tyranny, you would do what it takes to stay in a peaceful place. You know your religion prompts you to eliminate "the infidel,". But that would expose you and your children to danger. So you wait. But, if more Muslims arrive and more freedom to practice your religion's radical agenda becomes possible, you would read your Quran and realize the time had come to eliminate those who believe differently.
> 
> ...


I see your point. Plenty to think about.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> With due respect, please read this link:
> 
> http://www.alislam.org/egazette/updates/why-does-the-quran-say-that-infidels-should-be-killed/


After reading your link, one can debate that the current radical Muslims have deviated from the original meaning. That forgiveness and tolerance message is not being told, but one declaring death to infidels, substituted.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I have never announced that I am a Christian. In fact, only recently here, I stated I was not a religious person.
> 
> You're a nice lady Yarnie but you can get it so very, very wrong sometimes. You need to be more careful.


It seems to me your kind of thinking - that a Muslim uprising will never occur - will play out the same way events did prior to WWII. You should be careful yourself. Dangerous times are ahead for the world.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/womenworking/photos/a.435543549522.203972.77018529522/10152616705934523/?type=1&theater


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How many times has Obama golfed and fundraised since hes been president?
> Posted on Jul 21, 2014 at 4:20 PM in Politics | 52 Comments
> By The Right Scoop
> 
> ...


What really pisses me off about all of Obama's fundraising is the cost to the taxpayer. How much does it cost to run Air Force One per hour? (Don't answer) Multiply that by hours per trip and it is one hefty sum. Then multiply that sum by the number of trips - it should be about 8 or 9 in the last 2 months alone - and we are talking multi-millions of taxpayer dollars. If Obama is doing fundraising, then the DNC should be paying for all of his expenses, except Secret Service protection. All food, lodging, people, ground transportation, etc., should be paid for by the DNC. If he wasn't out fundraising, then AF1 would be at its hanger at the Air Force base, just costing maintenance expenses. Why are the taxpayers paying for his political endeavors? If the DNC can't afford the bill, then Obama should stay in Washington.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EDW88CBo-8
> 
> The Middle East conflict is framed as one of the most complex problems in the world. But, in reality, it's very simple. Israelis want to live in peace and are willing to accept a neighboring Palestinian state. And most Palestinians do not want Israel to exist.
> 
> As Dennis Prager explains, this is really all you need to know. In 5+ minutes, understand how Israel was founded, and how, since that auspicious day in 1948, its neighbors have tried to destroy it, again and again.


Thanks Gerslay. Simple, but to the point.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw that according to a new poll that 58% of Americans have concluded Obama is incompetent. That is going to bury Democrats in November. Why are Americans so slow on the uptake? I could have told them that 5 years ago.
> 
> So, an incompetent person as President, foolish children are running things in the White House, and we have a Senate leader who is senile, knows nothing about what is happening, and is sitting on 316 House bills that he has shelved.


What concerns me is that 42% of Americans are so incompetent they do not recognize the person in charge, isn't, but is incompetent!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That is a beautiful thing to say. Oh, how we miss them!


 :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I can sympathize Janie. Yesterday, I was trying to figure out a new tool for slicing and dicing. I cut my finger and it is really sore. Then today, I made some Zucchini Pineapple Bread using your recipe. That caused me to wash a lot of dishes. More agony for my hands as getting them wet magnified the pain. I hope that I can knit tomorrow.


KC, you should have claimed a terrible injury why slaving over the delicious recipe made lovingly for your family and left them to clean up the dishes. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I, too, hope you are able to knit.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SQM said:


> Exactly. I always wondered where were the moderate muslims speaking out but maybe they are very afraid. They would be criticizing ruthless terrorists.


If the moderate muslims want to be believed, that they are a peaceful group and mean no harm, then they need to address the fact that the radical muslims do not speak for them. Their silence is suggesting the opposite.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Yeah, it sort of puts people not wanting to pay for everyone's birth control or abortifacients in perspective doesn't it? Oh boy, Americans don't want to pick up the cost if birth control, so you need to pay the $9.00 per month vs. Muslim countries or terrorists mandating female circumcision, many times with little in the way of anesthesia or consideration of hygiene.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that birth control is a covered prescription but Viagra isn't? I think that is a War on Men. Actually, I don't think either is critical to American healthcare. Both are a lifestyle decision, not a critical medication. Both are wanted by people, but I reject the idea they are an absolute need by people, unless the person is incapable of controlling their behavior.


I agree with you. Even Canadian socialized medicare does NOT pay for any prescription meds unless part of an in-patient treatment program.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WCK...don't let KPG steal your view...you need it and we need it to be there for when the rest of us come to visit!


God constantly re-creates the view so it can't be stolen, only borrowed for a moment in time. It's ready and waiting for your visit :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thank you KC for the info as I agree.
> 
> Sorry you have a doer finger too.
> 
> ...


They are still testing/drawing blood from the finger? I thought those new diabetes gadgets were able to get blood from the arm where it would be less painful. I hope your finger is better today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I saw that according to a new poll that 58% of Americans have concluded Obama is incompetent. That is going to bury Democrats in November. Why are Americans so slow on the uptake? I could have told them that 5 years ago.
> 
> So, an incompetent person as President, foolish children are running things in the White House, and we have a Senate leader who is senile, knows nothing about what is happening, and is sitting on 316 House bills that he has shelved.


And all the while not being an obstructionist. How does he do it? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-277781-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

